# Vero Beach Adoration 2010 Thread *** Closed now ***  Links to 2011 Thread inside



## DisDaydreamer

*This thread is now closed.  Here is link to the new 2011 VB Thread

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39157259&posted=1#post39157259*

This thread is a continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007.

****UPDATE**** Emily921 has provided an update with the 2010 rack rates...  I have added a link to starbox's 2010 incredible 35+ day TR in the VB area (requested by madcocco).
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2475631

Please feel free to ask questions, answer questions, or pose questions to be added to the FAQ. Also feel free to post some fresh (or favorite) photos. 

Here are the links to the past threads..

2009 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969415
2008 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110
2007 - can't seem to find this thread... Anybody have it?

Anyone having any updates for the FAQ or anything to do with VB please post here or PM me. 

If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can  follow this link http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/vdac_thumb.jpg This is a 100 x 100 pixel image.

*Roll Call.... 2010*


		Code:
	

01/07 - 01/09 Mom B
01/11 - 01/15 Pootle
01/22 - 01/25 CFedor1
01/25 - 01/29 iloveokw
02/07 - 02/13 rigsby25
02/13 - 02/17 deluauzons
02/14 - 02/19 lisareniff
02/14 - 02/19 Mahusky
03/04 - 03/06 Jump4Joy8390
03/22 - 03/26 jmchar1
03/24 - 03/28 SafariTigger
03/26 - 03/31 canals68
04/01 - 04/09 Belle and Rella's Dad
04/04 - 04/08 CFedor1
04/18 - 04/22 Stoneham92
04/23 - 04/27 hygienejean
04/24 - 04/27 avamadison
04/30 - 05/03 disney1474
05/01 - 05/06 PammyK
05/01 - 05/08 rockydek
05/02 - 05/06 theOCdisney
05/02 - 05/09 sssteele
05/03 - 05/06 MiaSRN62
05/05 - 05/07 tjshr
05/08 - 05/11 momoflizandains
05/09 - 05/15 sissy_42
05/09 - 05/19 dort (yes, 10 days)
05/12 - 05/17 IggyLans
05/23 - 05/29 cmctammyg
05/26 - 05/30 dis2cruise
05/28 - 06/06 madcocco
05/29 - 05/31 AlohaAnnie
06/01 - 06/05 DisneySJB
06-03 - 06/06 HsvTeacher
06/05 - 06/08 MinnieVanMom
06/08 - 06/12 Luvmyfam3
06/11 - 06/17 jknepfle
06/13 - 06/17 Good Ol Gal
06/13 - 06/18 mikeandkarla
06/14 - 06/18 IluvXU
06/20 - 06/25 ddiva
06/27 - 07/01 momx2
06/27 - 07/01 bobbiwoz
06/27 - 07/02 photobob
06/29 - 07/04 lts862
07/02 - 07/06 BillPA
07/03 - 07/10 Emily921
07/04 - 07/08 Credit Man
07/04 - 07/17 VBSunGoddess
07/05 - 07/11 kritter
07/06 - 07/23 prov3v56
07/08 - 07/12 deej696
07/12 - 07/18 Robo-Daddy 3000
07/18 - 07/23 tikimimi
07/18 - 07/24 MnParrothead
07/20 - 07/25 twinprincesses
07/21 - 07/23 edk35
07/23 - 07/31 Bunless
07/23 - 07/31 js
07/27 - 08/03 denegate
07/28 - 08/01 nemo93
07/30 - 08/04 RedSonya
07/30 - 08/07 ddhoeg
08/02 - 08/07 2gr8DisneyKids
08/04 - 08/07 AnnaS
08/07 - 08/14 Mahusky
08/07 - 08/14 msaseifert
08/16 - 08/22 NH Disney Mom
08/17 - 08/22 PinkTink63
08/21 - 08/25 Bellasmama
08/22 - 08/29 Garnet1240
08/27 - 08/30 MajorWoody
09/11 - 09/11 dvc4life
09/20 - 09/23 sabrecmc 
10/04 - 10/08 BCV2003
10/06 - 10/12 roysbrew
10/09 - 10/14 DisDaydreamer (DD-Rebecca & DSIL-Seth)
10/09 - 10/16 Hopefully
10/10 - 10/14 buick86
10/22 - 10/25 Tabetha
10/25 - 10/29 HETRICKL
11/06 - 11/07 podsnel
12/30 - 12/31 amystevekai&bump


*FAQ's*


		Code:
	

VERO BEACH FAQ (local golf links from DVCconvert added to bottom)

Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, 
DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom


Vero Beach map showing area attractions : 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?clien...,0.153294&z=13


How do I get to Vero Beach?
Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?

No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by 
calling the resort. 

What is rack rate for the resort? 

2010 VB Rates (Provided by Emily921)
Value 1-1 to 2-11, 8-15 to 12-16
Regular 4-11 to 5-27
Summer 5-28 to 8-14
Peak 2-12 to 3-20
Holiday 3-21 to 4-10 & 12-17 to 12-31
Studio V $185, R $240, S $250 wkdy $265 wknd Juy 4,Peak $310 and Holiday $335.
Inn Std same as Studio
Inn Ocean View, V $205, R $295, S $300 wkdy $315 wknd, P $350, H $395.
1BR V $285, R $370, S $375 wkdy $390 wknd, P $460,
H $480.
2BR V $370, R $495, S $505 wkdy, $520 wknd, peak
$680 and H $720.
3 BR Beach Cottage - V $805, R $980, S $1000 wkdy
$1015 wknd, P $1100, H $1245

Tax is 11%. wkend included July 4th. 
What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?
With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also
will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are
slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you
see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner,
you have the main space with the beds. 

A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The 
difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if 
only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep 
the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is 
the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion. 

Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There 
is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and 
larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option. 

What does availiability typically look like?
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.

What is the beach like?
The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off. 
Children should be closely supervised. 
Rob describes it here:
"It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter. 
Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and 
great for boogie or surf boarding. 

The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is 
a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch, 
damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".

I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are 
pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and 
stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW 
posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam. 

Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to 
VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I 
encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though... 
just felt like a thousand bee stings.

There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.

One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and 
your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature 
is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by. 
We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the 
pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.

The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."

Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.

Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main 
building. They also have a public access computer off of the lobby area. 
Cost is $9.95/30 minutes. 

What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits 
and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00

What is the temperature like?
Looking for a graphic to post here ! Stay tuned !


Is there a supervised kid's club?
There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday, 
Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members 
and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and 
advance reservations are required.

What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows 
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00


What dining options exist at the resort?
VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment. Sonya's is open select 
evening and features signature dining with steaks and seafood. Brunch 
is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service with
hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of CS,TS and 
Signature Dining experiences. The Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) 
is accepted at VB.
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB.
Menus: Shutters:http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm
http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm
http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm
http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm 

Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just 
North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in 
Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.

VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats, 
noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy, 
Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night 
ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone 
who wants to, jumps into the pool.

The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy 
Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving 
contests, trick or treating, etc.

What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the 
resort. 772-388-5151

There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away. 
Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club, 
Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty 
of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that 
out to the west.

There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north, 
along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city, 
home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand), 
Squid Lips restaurant. -


DINING OPTIONS IN THE VB AREA :

Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/ )

Mamma Mia's: http://www.mamamiaskitchen.net/

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm ) 
also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : 
( http://www.mrmanatees.com/ )
Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian http://www.hirams.com/

http://www.riversidecafe.com/ (Riverside Cafe)

Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". 
So I'm assuming this place is very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 


Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html 


http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/


TOOJAYS : http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/...onlist_tc.html


Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)

Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 



Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
*************************************************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
resort. 772-388-5151
http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/



Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf


************************************************** 

Ocean Grill : 
http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227 (Ocean Grill)


Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570

Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877


Squid Lips Grill : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/ 

MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small 
Jamaican inspired restaurant. http://www.mo-baygrill.com/


Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : 
http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html

And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like 
to add to the list :
http://www.rjgators.com/

also some mentioned on this link :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324


************************************************** 
************************************************** 

Where Can I Get A Massage?
Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service 
spas in the area:

Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp

Yulin's Day Spa:
http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761

What is there to do in the surrounding area?

Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/

Sebastion Inlet State Park http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/

Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) 
http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney

Kennedy Space Center http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) 
http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/

The Manateer Observation Center http://www.manateecenter.com/

Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) http://www.mckeegarden.org/

Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being 
so popular. It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147

Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting. 

************************************************** **************************************************

What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?
No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially 
called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so 
they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active 
during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio 
doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do 
not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long 
pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced 
and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans. 

How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days 
after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that 
allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling 
phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to 
view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning 
"Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes 
you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon 
for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a 
chance to see one of those. 

If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a 
turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and 
Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough 
keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very 
limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about 
a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.

On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk 
through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)  You must reserve a spot 
ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from 
Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.

The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" 
program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 
10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the 
Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.

I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make 
reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. 


What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?
Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade, 
Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps, 
Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna 

Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market? 
Should I just buy there to save money?
The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to 
own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
"VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...

1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote 
location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two
hurricanes and is heavily insured.

2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally 
known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to 
get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a 
tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained 
like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.

Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at... 
Bad business, and it will be stressful."

What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000

Links to local Golfing
http://www.disboards.com/showthread....ero+beach+golf

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....ero+beach+golf

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....ero+beach+golf

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....ero+beach+golf

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....ero+beach+golf

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....ero+beach+golf

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....ero+beach+golf


*Resort Document Scans*


		Code:
	

[B]Area Restaurants[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_3.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_4.jpg[/url]

[B]Daily Activity Sheets[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Massage Information[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg[/url]

[B]Room Service Menu[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Shutters Menu for Breakfast[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Lunch[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Dinner[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Dinner at Upscale Sonya's[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SonyasMenu.jpg[/url]

[B]Special Member pricing[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg[/url]
[B]
Map of Surrounding area and interests[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[B]VB resort map[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/VBMap.jpg[/url]



*Restaurant Reviews and Recommendations*


		Code:
	

The Undertow Cafe[/URL] in downtown Vero (probably 20 minutes from DVC VB).

This is a Key West ambiance kind of place.  When you walk in, you get the impression that it started out as a bar and expanded to table service...and that's probably the way it was.   You know you can get a good burger, and you wonder if their buffalo wings are any good. 

But when you get the menu, you are pleasantly surprised.  Yes, you can get wings (Szechuan Chicken Wings)...but their menu is really quite nice.   (Thai Lobster bisque, Marle's Damn Good Jambalaya, Escargo Saute' to start)  And, not for nothin', about 60 beers on the beer list.

And the food is GOOD! The service is casual and friendly, but it is excellent.  While you're eating, you almost want to pinch yourself and ask, "Am I really eating [B][I]this[/I][/B]...here???"

When we went on a Saturday night, they had live music (blues, 70's, reggae, and a little Jimmy Buffet thrown in) and the local band was really quite good.  JB wouuld have loved it!

Undertow is very much a local place.  On Saturday night there were 2-3 groups with a dozen or more in the party -- obviously extended family and/or close friends.  With that many locals, you know it's good, but it's not exclusionary or snooty -- very friendly place.

I'm actually wishing I could jump in the car and run up there for dinner as I type!



*Average Temps*


----------



## bobbiwoz

OK...bobbiwoz family and friends, in a BC and 2 OVIR...June 27th to July 1st!
Thanks for the updates!

Bobbi


----------



## rockydek

May 1 - May 8 Friends and Family 2 bedroom.


----------



## disney1474

My family will be there April 30- May 3rd for the first time!!!


----------



## photobob

Photobob and family will be there, June 27-July2!


----------



## dort

Yep, 10 days and I can not wait 
After putting up with the nasty weather of upstate new york for almost five months; doing nothing at VB is just what dh and i need.    a couple good books and we are good to go!!  No plans at all, we wing it all the way!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Yep, 10 days and I can not wait
> After putting up with the nasty weather of upstate new york for almost five months; doing nothing at VB is just what dh and i need.    a couple good books and we are good to go!!  No plans at all, we wing it all the way!!



Hey Deb.. Wish we were going to be there with you.    Yeh, just wing it baby....  Hope all is wonderful


----------



## CFedor1

My DH noticed a Southwest Ding fare for $89 from Albany to Orlando for January.  I told him the kids can't go in January because of various commitments.  He said, "Why don't we go ourselves". So we booked Jan. 21 - Jan. 25.  We plan to be at VB Jan. 22-Jan. 25.  This is our home resort, but we haven't been yet.  This trip will allow us to scope things out for bringing the kids, DS 12, DD 9, next time.  The resort looks great, and I booked an OVIR with the member cash discount.  I'm really hoping for a direct ocean front view.  I'm just hoping we don't feel out of place without the kids.  The Kimpton Vero Beach Resort looks like a great place for couples, but it is quite a bit more expensive.  Any thoughts or opinions are appreciated!
Cathy


----------



## starbox

Hoping for all of June in a house at VB.  Would love to meet some Dis folks.


----------



## tjhsr

We have a 2br lockout and studio for may 2nd to the 7th  The 3 DGC will be making there 1st visit to VB. They will be be 16/17 months old.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> Hoping for all of June in a house at VB.  Would love to meet some Dis folks.



 Stop it.


----------



## lisareniff

Feb. 14th - 19th for our family!


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Stop it.



Just the first step to full-time relocation...... 2015.

I'll be doing extra tutoring four days a week for all of January and February to make this happen - ugh! I'm trying to keep my eyes on the prize!


----------



## Credit Man

We will be there July 4-8.  Family reunion in two 2 Bedrooms.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Rob,

We will be there from April 1st until April 9th, 113 days from today and I can't wait.  Thanks for doing this thread.

Tom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Rob,
> 
> We will be there from April 1st until April 9th, 113 days from today and I can't wait.  Thanks for doing this thread.
> 
> Tom



Hey Tom,

Good to hear from you.


----------



## lisareniff

There were a couple items to note in the Annual Meeting Reports from WebmasterDoc and DVC Mike...



			
				WMDoc said:
			
		

> VB - Cheryl Koenes - 09 - Htng/AC improvements, soft goods refurb, sleeper chairs in all 1/2BR villas, internet in all rooms. 2010 - replce pool pump, refinish slide, update mini-golf.





			
				DVCMike said:
			
		

> The additional land at Vero Beach that they talked about selling off at the last meeting is still not sold....
> 
> For 2010, there will be a refurb of the pool area at VB, including the slide, pool pump, filtration system).



Anyone know when they plan to refurb the pool??  I hope not in Feb.


----------



## HsvTeacher

We'll be there June 3-6.  Can't wait for four days of sun and relaxation!


----------



## VBSunGoddess

Add us to the roll call please. :
July 4th- July17th.  14 days of bliss!


----------



## photobob

VBSunGoddess said:


> Add us to the roll call please. :
> July 4th- July17th.  14 days of bliss!



Now THAT is a vacation!


----------



## hygienejean

We will be there for 4 nights in April.  We check in April 23rd and check out the 27th.  We have been there twice before but this will be our first time as VB owners!  (We have owned BWV for a couple years now)  We LOVE VB!  Can't wait for a relaxing end to our vacation!


----------



## dort

VBSunGoddess said:


> Add us to the roll call please. :
> July 4th- July17th.  14 days of bliss!



Good for you!!  I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who can be happy with a couple of days at VB; just not enough!  10 days for me


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

We went to VB for the first time last year and got to spend 9 wonderful days there!  We loved it so much we are going again!

Please add us to the roll call - March 4 to 6, 2010.  Only 3 days this time, but 3 days at Vero are better than none at all....sigh......


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump...


----------



## DisneySJB

We will be there for the first time June 1-5.  Can't wait for a nice relaxing beach vacation after 4 crazy nights at WDW!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just doing a bump, this was on Page 3 and that is unacceptable, plus I am at work and not really doing anything!!!

I just signed up to run the new Disney half marathon next October during the food and wine festival and was wondering if anyone has ever mapped any runs at Vero beach or knows of any good trails that you can run on?  Since I was bumping I might as well make it worth while.

Tom


----------



## Mom B

We leave in 10 days and I can't wait!  Jan 7 - 9, a quiet getaway for Mom and Dad before the kids and grandkids join us at WDW for a week at AKV.  I'll probably need another weekend at VB afterwards too but time just doesn't permit!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

We're going to Vero June 8th - 12th!! (Then, we leave for our 7-day cruise out of Port Canaveral!)  We are waitlisted for a 2BR, but right now, we have 2 Inn rooms.  Even so, we're super-excited!  Twice during our stays here, we've extended our vacation by a day or two because we didn't want to leave!


----------



## js

Thank you for this thread!
Our family (dh, dd-16, ds-12 and my mother) will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom from July 23-31. Have beach house waitlisted and can't wait to see Vero!
Our home resort is SSR and originally had a GV booked for end of August but really didn't want to do Disney again since we are going in March (and my mother will be there in March and April ).
Called at 9 am on December 23 for Friday to Friday and then back again on December 24 to add one more night (Friday).
We will be driving so will be bringing our own chairs and umbrellas and cooler.
I think I read on an old thread they have a catch and release fishing? Is this correct? If so, my ds and dh will also bring their fishing gear.
Approximately how far away are the two bedrooms from the beach? Is there a bar area close to the beach where we can order drinks/food? 
Do they have wait service on the beach? Other than the beach, will there be much to do for the kids at night (do they have socials for the kids...mine will be 12 and 16).
Thank you very much!


----------



## Bunless

DH and myself (no kids) will be staying at VB January 23-26 after a cruise on the Magic.  I've been concentrating so much on the cruise that I've been negleting the beach end of things!

We are new DVC members, our first DVC stay was at the Grand Californian a couple of months ago.  

I've done the reading of facts re. Vero, but I need to know... *in January, what MUST we do?*  lol   Especially for evening meals.  We are planning to eat in for breakfast, lunch, and snacks, but we will be wanting to go out for dinner.  We're from Seattle and are used to really well prepared seafood.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

We had so much fun at Vero last summer ( 3 nights) that we are going back this summer for a longer visit.  

Six nights booked from July 12-18. Right now we've got 4 nights in a 1br and a studio for the other two nights.  So its 7/12 OVIR, 7/13 1-br, 7/14 OVIR, 7/15-17 in a 1-br. We want to be in a 1br for all 6 nights but right now only 4 nights booked in the 1br and waitlisted on the other two nights. I definitely need at least one of the waitlists to come through.


----------



## RedSonya

We will be at Vero July 30-Aug 4th!  I am so excited.  We have been to HH and loved it so we decided to try VB.  DS 15, DD 11 and DS 8 are ready to skim board and hang at the pool, not to mention all the other fun stuff.  I called right at 9am this morning for the ressie.  They didn't have a dedicated 2br, but we got the lock off.  I'm just glad we got something!


----------



## kritter

We are booked @ Vero Beach in a two bedroom from July5th-11th!!


----------



## BillPA

We'll be there July 2nd to the 6th. 
Me, DW and 2 first timers.


----------



## Pootle

Leaving cold England very soon and will be in an OVIR from 11th-15th January


----------



## ddhoeg

We be there July 30th through August 7th.  Anyone coordinating the chair and umbrella swap for 2010?


----------



## Mahusky

Rob....
Back to our beloved VB:
Feb 14th-19th
Aug 7th - 14th

Dave


----------



## IluvXU

We are coming to Vero Beach for the first time this summer.  We just bought DVC in July 09 at AKV.... but wanted a relaxed vacation this summer.  We are staying in a one bedroom June 14-18th with our six, four, and one year olds!  Love all the info out on this thread!


----------



## lisareniff

Mahusky said:


> Rob....
> Back to our beloved VB:
> Feb 14th-19th
> Aug 7th - 14th
> 
> Dave



Looks like we may see you at the pool!  WOW! It's getting close.  I really need to start focusing on that trip!


----------



## mickeymorse

I just wanted to put in a couple pics from our trip back in Aug-Sept. That was our first trip to Vero but I can definitely say, not our last. We had a perfect OVIR. We got lucky on this one. It sure beat our dumpster view at VWL we had just left.


----------



## avamadison

We (a group of 10) will be there from April 24th - 27th!  VERY excited!  This will be our 3rd time.  We love VB and can't wait to relax after a fun filled 9 days of WDW.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## dort

mickeymorse said:


> I just wanted to put in a couple pics from our trip back in Aug-Sept. That was our first trip to Vero but I can definitely say, not our last. We had a perfect OVIR. We got lucky on this one. It sure beat our dumpster view at VWL we had just left.



Thanks for posting the pictures mickeymorse, wish i was looking at that out my window instead of snow.  
Helps make the wait a little bit more bearable.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## photobob

We did the umbrella/chair swap last year and are trying to decide what to do for this year. I pulled the links from last years thread so that I can order the same chairs which I really liked and an umbrella if I decide to do so. Our traveling friends are driving their truck so space will not be a concern. 

The price for the chairs, umbrella and shipping will be probably almost as much or more as renting the chairs and umbrella for the four days we will use them. Moneywise for the one trip it would be a wash but we would use them for future trips as well.

My concern is that when our friends rented the chairs and umbrella for one day during our last trip they had to wait for the rental office to open and then were twenty people back in line and she said it wasn't worth the time and effort it took to do so. All the previous info for this question, can you rent chairs and umbrellas for multiple days so that you don't have to go stand in line once the rental office opens everyday? We are early risers and usually are on the beach well before the rental office opens.

and as long as well are sharing photos:


----------



## DisDaydreamer

photobob said:


> can you rent chairs and umbrellas for multiple days so that you don't have to go stand in line once the rental office opens everyday?



I don't think so.  I love both your pics.


----------



## mickeymorse

You're welcome Dort. I wish I was doing the same. And photobob, those pics put mine to shame. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lisareniff

Great picts PhotoBob!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Both of you have posted gorgeous pictures!!! Oh, I wish I were there right now!

Bobbi

PS. Did people report from the annual meeting that VB is due for a pool refurbishment?


----------



## photobob

So it's really cold here, at least for Alabama it is. Here are some photos to warm you up!


----------



## Lenc324

I want to go....


----------



## theOCdisney

We will be there May 2-6, beach cottage for 2 of the days, waitlisted for the other two.  (Have another unit reserved just in case we don't get the waitlist.) Then off to Animal Kingdom Villas for 3 days.


----------



## kritter

Is there a VB Chair Swap being organized for this year??!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

kritter said:


> Is there a VB Chair Swap being organized for this year??!!



I think there was a problem with new rules for the disboard about collecting money and that there wouldn't be one.  That was the last I read about a chair swap.

Bobbi


----------



## lisareniff

Some more anti-snow pictures....


----------



## lisareniff

I'm needing to look at these pictures again to warm me up! It's a winter wonderland out there! brrrrrr!



bobbiwoz said:


> PS. Did people report from the annual meeting that VB is due for a pool refurbishment?



I did hear a report of that.  Was it from Mike?  I haven't heard anything beyond that mentioned on the boards.


----------



## lisareniff

I just made a bad discovery.  I looked at the reallocated point chart of 2010.  VB Sun-Thurs points were raised the maximum amount of 20% across the board.  My guess is that the 20% cap didn't allow them to do the full reallocation and that they may finish the job with the next point chart.  





...can you tell I need to get out of this snow.  I think I replied to this thread three times in the last day.  My DH just went outside to do some latenight skiing (I would say moonlight, if we could ever see the moon!)


----------



## MartDM

Can someone recommend a convenient location to pick up a few grocery items for an overnight stay (a few single serve bottles of milk, fruit to snack on, etc.)?

Thank you!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MartDM said:


> Can someone recommend a convenient location to pick up a few grocery items for an overnight stay (a few single serve bottles of milk, fruit to snack on, etc.)?
> 
> Thank you!



There is a small deli/grille/grocery adjacent to the resort in easy walking distance.  It used to be called Boppy's?  It is very small, but I think they have what you are looking for.  I tried to look up their web page and it seems it is parked (not active) so I can't say for sure they are still in business.  Hopefully someone else can verify.  Otherwise, there is and Exxon convenience store about 2 miles away.

Have a good time.


----------



## Mahusky

lisareniff said:


> Looks like we may see you at the pool!  WOW! It's getting close.  I really need to start focusing on that trip!



Yes Im sure Ill be bumping into you...  Ill be the crazed parent watching over 5 kids...  3 of my own and 2 friends!  YIKES!!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Mahusky said:


> Yes Im sure Ill be bumping into you...  Ill be the crazed parent watching over 5 kids...  3 of my own and 2 friends!  YIKES!!!!!





Good Luck!


----------



## Mahusky

DisDaydreamer said:


> Good Luck!



THanks Ill need it!!!!


----------



## PammyK

Booked my next Vero visit last week.  Gonna take my mom down for an early Mother's day stay from May 1-6.  I'm very excited to relax at the beach with my amazing mother.


----------



## madcoco

BC  5/28-6/6  DA and DU coming to visit for 4 days of R&R&R (Rest,Relaxation and Rum. Not necessarily in that order ) after their BLT stay.


----------



## PammyK

MartDM said:


> Can someone recommend a convenient location to pick up a few grocery items for an overnight stay (a few single serve bottles of milk, fruit to snack on, etc.)?
> 
> Thank you!



If you are just looking for some milk and fruit you can get it right at the resort.  Yeah, it will be a bit more expensive than a grocery store but it will be the most convenient option.  If you are traveling from the Orlando area using the directions from DVC, you'll pass a Publix at the intersection of 510 and 512 where you can stock up at more reasonable prices.  They should have everything you need.


----------



## MartDM

DisDaydreamer said:


> There is a small deli/grille/grocery adjacent to the resort in easy walking distance.  It used to be called Boppy's?  It is very small, but I think they have what you are looking for.  I tried to look up their web page and it seems it is parked (not active) so I can't say for sure they are still in business.  Hopefully someone else can verify.  Otherwise, there is and Exxon convenience store about 2 miles away.
> 
> Have a good time.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Our waitlist for VB came through! 

We've now got 6 nights in a 1 bedroom for 7/12-18!  Fun in the sun, here we come!


----------



## js

Can't wait until our visit.
We will be doing a cruise in August 2010 (not Disney, although DCL Dream in July 2011!!!) but 
really looking forward to Vero in July!!!
Where is a nice place to eat. Money matters but willing to spend it on a nice dinner, nice atmosphere where we 
can relax and have a nice meal with good service. It will be my mother, dh, dd-16 and ds-12.
Thank you.


----------



## DVCconvert

Rob said:


> ....I tried to look up their web page and it seems it is parked (not active) so I can't say for sure they are still in business. Hopefully someone else can verify....



I can confirm they were in full operation as of Mid November '09.
In fact they were also offering delievery/take out chineese food.

HTH


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just checking in, we are 73 days away from leaving for our 8 night trip to Vero for Spring Break, and all this talk about the marketplace next to the resort got me thinking about Orchid Island Pizza and boy could I go for some garlic knots right now.  Their food is fantastic, we order lunch from over there at least 3 times when we are at Vero and usually walk the beach over to pick up our food.  

It is a great change from the cheeseburgers and chicken fingers (both very good by the way) that they have available at the pool.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Tom


----------



## ddiva

Please add me to the roll call.  We'll be there June 20 - June 25, a week earlier than our usual annual visit.  That just means we go on vacation sooner .


----------



## preedymtnwest

Thanks for this thread - we hope to be at VB for the first time in November 2010 after our 3-night Wonder incentive cruise (from VGC add-on).

We plan to arrive on Wednesday before Thanksgiving and stay until at least Monday after (to avoid the crazy travel time).  Cruise is set for Sunday-Wednesday.

However, due to my constantly borrowing points from next year (this time to do a GV at VGC for a family reunion in a month), we'll have to wait until June to book.  Anyone think that will be a problem?  I haven't seen reports of no-availability in November at VB on the boards.  There will just be "our" family this time - me, DH, DS13 and DS10 (by that time).  I'd prefer a 1BR but would settle for OVIR if 1BR not available.

Any info you could share (especially about what VB is like at Thanksgiving) would be appreciated!  TIA.

Hoping to add my dates to the official Roll Call in June!!


----------



## deej696

Booked our annual weekend at Vero just the other day. Put us down for July 8-12


----------



## funhouse8

photobob said:


> We did the umbrella/chair swap last year and are trying to decide what to do for this year. I pulled the links from last years thread so that I can order the same chairs which I really liked and an umbrella if I decide to do so. Our traveling friends are driving their truck so space will not be a concern.
> 
> The price for the chairs, umbrella and shipping will be probably almost as much or more as renting the chairs and umbrella for the four days we will use them. Moneywise for the one trip it would be a wash but we would use them for future trips as well.
> 
> My concern is that when our friends rented the chairs and umbrella for one day during our last trip they had to wait for the rental office to open and then were twenty people back in line and she said it wasn't worth the time and effort it took to do so. All the previous info for this question, can you rent chairs and umbrellas for multiple days so that you don't have to go stand in line once the rental office opens everyday? We are early risers and usually are on the beach well before the rental office opens.
> 
> and as long as well are sharing photos:



My girlfriends and myself tipped the cast member the first day and told him how long we were staying. He had our chairs and umbrella waiting for us and we didn't have to stand on the line. When the line went down we just walked up the boardwalk and paid.


----------



## starbox

Photobob - I see you'll be at Vero end of June.  We're going to be in Vero (although not at Disney's VBR for all of June) and I'd REALLY love to have you take photos this year!!!!  We should be very tan by then!!


----------



## IggyLans

We'll be there!  Our first visit to Disney's Vero Beach May 12-17, 2010!  VERY excited!


----------



## kritter

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just checking in, we are 73 days away from leaving for our 8 night trip to Vero for Spring Break, and all this talk about the marketplace next to the resort got me thinking about Orchid Island Pizza and boy could I go for some garlic knots right now.  Their food is fantastic, we order lunch from over there at least 3 times when we are at Vero and usually walk the beach over to pick up our food.
> 
> It is a great change from the cheeseburgers and chicken fingers (both very good by the way) that they have available at the pool.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

How far of a walk is Orchid Island Pizza??


----------



## ksheppard

It will be my first time to VB this coming June. 

What are people doing regarding chairs now.


----------



## photobob

Are you driving or flying? We are driving and are taking our own. We just ordered the same chairs we had last year in the swap.


----------



## DVCconvert

kritter asked:


> How far of a walk is Orchid Island Pizza??



from the main entrance, I doubt it's more than the length of 2-3 football fields.

HTH


----------



## rigsby25

mickeymorse said:


> You're welcome Dort. I wish I was doing the same. And photobob, those pics put mine to shame. Thanks for sharing.


 There are no bad pics of Vero Beach!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

DVCconvert said:


> kritter asked:
> 
> 
> from the main entrance, I doubt it's more than the length of 2-3 football fields.
> 
> HTH



I agree, not far at all, I also should say that we have never ordered pizzas from here, it has all been pasta, they have a penne with vodka sauce that is awesome.

Tom


----------



## msaseifert

so excited! Just booked a 1 bedroom at Vero. Checking in 8-7, checking out 8-14. Can't wait to have my beach vacation back! We have done Disney Cruise & DisneyWorld the past 2 summers. Looking forward to DisneyWorld again this summer but really siked about a relaxing BEACH trip.....Can already feel the sand in my toes! Now back to page 1 to read up on the resort and what is nearby! 
__________________


----------



## gojoe

Sunrise at Vero


----------



## gojoe

This crock keeps Captain Hook at bay. You can hear his clock ticking as you pass.


----------



## prov3v56

We will be there July 16-23. It is our first trip to VB and we are very excited.

A quick question for those who have been before.  We traded on RCI to get our week at VB but we are also DVC members.  Does anyone know if we are eligible to receive the DVC discounts on rentals (for beach chairs etc.) or do you have to be staying on points to get these.

I didn't know if we would just be able to show our blue membership card or not.

Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

prov3v56 said:


> We will be there July 16-23. It is our first trip to VB and we are very excited.
> 
> A quick question for those who have been before.  We traded on RCI to get our week at VB but we are also DVC members.  Does anyone know if we are eligible to receive the DVC discounts on rentals (for beach chairs etc.) or do you have to be staying on points to get these.
> 
> I didn't know if we would just be able to show our blue membership card or not.
> 
> Thanks!



I am not aware of any discounts on beach rentals.  These rentals are not Disney run.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

oh how did I miss the move from 2009 to 2010?? 

We're headed to VB this summer:  June 13 - 17 then we're going to try BW for the first time. 

We went to VB on a whim last year at the end of our WDW vacation and the kids fell in love with it!   Can't wait to go again :


----------



## IggyLans

Good Ol Gal said:


> oh how did I miss the move from 2009 to 2010??
> 
> We're headed to VB this summer:  June 13 - 17 then we're going to try BW for the first time.
> 
> We went to VB on a whim last year at the end of our WDW vacation and the kids fell in love with it!   Can't wait to go again :



We tried BW for the first time in November, and we LOVE it!  I don't think I can stay anywhere else.  My boys are asking to stay at the BCV next trip, because of the awesome pool they saw, but I don't think I can do it!  LOL!


----------



## DVCconvert

> I am not aware of any discounts on beach rentals



From the FAQ on this thread....



> What is availiable for rental at the resort?
> There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows
> (DVC Member/Non-Member)
> 2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
> Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
> Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
> Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
> 2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00



So if the OP is a DVC member...there is offered a discount for DVC members (show your blue card) to rent beach chairs/umbrellas/loungers


----------



## ksheppard

photobob said:


> Are you driving or flying? We are driving and are taking our own. We just ordered the same chairs we had last year in the swap.



We are flying.  I saw that we can rent them but that is really expensive...$24/day.  What are the options that people take. Is there another way then renting them. I heard about swap. is it really finished or is there another board or site that I can look at.


----------



## DVCconvert

> What are the options that people take. Is there another way then renting them. I heard about swap. is it really finished



options? I've seen people buy chairs at walmart, rent chairs from somewhere like orchid island rentals...or sit on their beehinds in the sand! 

The swap..at lieast on this board is, I'm afraid, "finished".


----------



## prov3v56

DVCconvert said:


> From the FAQ on this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> So if the OP is a DVC member...there is offered a discount for DVC members (show your blue card) to rent beach chairs/umbrellas/loungers



Thanks for the info.  I am a DVC member but I am staying through RCI not DVC. I will just show my little blue card and see what happens.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> From the FAQ on this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> So if the OP is a DVC member...there is offered a discount for DVC members (show your blue card) to rent beach chairs/umbrellas/loungers



Thank you so much for checking me on this.  I think I am losing my memory.  My apologies..


----------



## lisareniff

Are any VB lovers/owners out there crying tonight over the reallocation?  I knew we were in trouble when I saw every unit/season had hit the max 20% reallocation last year.

Next month might be our last in a BC.  A Sun-Fri. BC has increased about 33%, going from 300pts to 405pts.  I don't think we will be able to swing that. I did have it worked out perfectly for going every other year for those 5 nights in a BC.  I know, I know, it had to happen.  Those weekend point were totally out of wack.  (....but I'm still sad)


----------



## PinkTink63

Just booked our Vero stay today!
Aug. 17-22


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

lisareniff said:


> Are any VB lovers/owners out there crying tonight over the reallocation?  I knew we were in trouble when I saw every unit/season had hit the max 20% reallocation last year.
> 
> Next month might be our last in a BC.  A Sun-Fri. BC has increased about 33%, going from 300pts to 405pts.  I don't think we will be able to swing that. I did have it worked out perfectly for going every other year for those 5 nights in a BC.  I know, I know, it had to happen.  Those weekend point were totally out of wack.  (....but I'm still sad)



Just took a look at ours also, in fact this year for us it is costing 198 points for 8 nights Thursday April 1st thru Friday April 9th, with the weekend nights being 36 points a night, where next year if we did the same thing it would be, 202 points for 8 nights but the weekends would only be 29 points a night, so not terrible.  In total contrast two years ago we stayed for 10 nights and it only cost us 170 points.  

But, we have friends who come down and stay for just the week and theirs is a little out of control. Next year is also Premier season which will also put our points as high as possible so for an Ocean View in Room it will be 24 points a night Sunday thru Thursday for a total of 120 points, compared to 21 a night or 105 points per stay this year, or even 18 points a night and 90 points per stay two years ago.  A difference of 6 points a night which is 33% over two years ago.

While the weekends were out of whack, we did not make them that way originally, Disney did. I understand why Disney is doing it, but doesn't mean that I can't feel sorry for all of the people who are affected by the result.

Tom


Tom


----------



## rigsby25

I'm sorry to report that my DH called the resort this morning and it is confirmed.  The beach itself will close starting Feb. 3 for 4 to 6 weeks for repairs.  They are directing guests to a beach that is a few minutes away.  We decided to cancel all together and are doing a crazy split at WDW.  1 night at BC, 2 nights at BW - where we've never stayed before, and the rest at our home, OKW in a 1 BR.  For those of you who go in February - please report on the other beach!


----------



## lisareniff

Well, we bailed too.  I was very sad that I wasn't able to see the silver lining in this situation.  Usually, we are very easy to please.  We had a BC reserved for a whole lot of points and we just couldn't see spending our vacation watching trucks dump sand.  



Now to find some where else to stay...


----------



## DVCconvert

I feel so bad for all those effected by this!
The "silver lining" though will be once the work is done (barring anymore bad hurricane action) will make the beach much nicer!


----------



## thegoods

Indian River County's project totals 6.6 miles altogether. I rather doubt they will close that entire portion at once. It will will likely vary on any given day where the contractor is working.  This will be a much needed improvement.

Lots of good information on the beach project can be found here.

http://www.ircgov.com/Departments/Public_Works/Coastal_Engineering_Section/Sector3.pdf


----------



## rigsby25

I still wouldn't mind going.  I love the resort that much.  And having the ocean right outside your window.  But I don't want my DH to be upset, so we're going to see the mouse instead.  I really wish we could see lots of pictures of this project!


----------



## lisareniff

I'm sure they wouldn't do the whole thing at once. But... if it takes at least 90 days to complete (they estimated 90-120)  and there is 6.6 miles of beach, that is 0.073miles/day or we could say 1/3 of a mile in a week (5 days).  DVBR's shoreline looks like it is a little less than that but we will just call it a week ...or maybe we should double it since it is construction!  However they will be trucking from that access point next to the resort (Wabasso Beach) for areas further south.  This maybe the reason for the 4-6 week time frame.

  Here is an article I found in the local paper that adds a little more info....  (it's fun to read the comments too!)
TCPalm December Article


----------



## lisareniff

rigsby25 said:


> I really wish we could see lots of pictures of this project!



I'm with you, I'm very curious and would love to see some pictures too. Who knows maybe it really isn't a big deal and I got all worked up about nothing.


----------



## photobob

DVCconvert said:


> I feel so bad for all those effected by this!
> The "silver lining" though will be once the work is done (barring anymore bad hurricane action) will make the beach much nicer!



I agree on both points!


----------



## rigsby25

lisareniff said:


> I'm with you, I'm very curious and would love to see some pictures too. Who knows maybe it really isn't a big deal and I got all worked up about nothing.



For those still going I hope that is the case.  But my DH called the hotel directly and talked to a CM - not MS.  They said that not only were there going to be cranes on the beach, but all kinds of trucks in front of the hotel.  She didn't paint a nice picture, or I think we would maybe still be going.  Now I'm going to have to find a nice Beach Club photo for my desk top.


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

So sorry to do this, Rob, but please remove us from the roll call (03/04 - 03/06).   Since our visit falls within the beach construction period, we decided to head back to SSR at WDW after our Wonder cruise instead...sigh....  We had such a fabulous time at VB in 2009 and were really looking forward to the same this year.  Oh well, maybe next year!


----------



## lisareniff

Oh Rob, me too. Please take me off the roll call.

Just to let you guys know, all is well.  We found a nice place on Longboat Key that has a view of the bay and is across the street from the gulf.  There is a nature area and restaurants within walking distance and it looks like a good kayaking spot.  

Now all I have to do is figure out what to do with a few hundred VB points!!

ETA: Maybe the whole contract!  (that reallocation really hurt our BC plans)


----------



## Starr W.

Guess we lucked out by deciding to skip VB this year(going to HI for 17 days this summer). 

Rob, if you want to start the 2011 roll call I already have my dates, as the school calendar was out super early for 2010-2011(like November, it usually comes out in Feb.). 

We're thinking of doing a BC!


----------



## du286

Just back from a wonderful week at VB and an overnight at HHI, no crowds and warm weather, truly relaxing!!!!


----------



## theOCdisney

From the proposed plan it looks like they will stop before the first week of May.  Does anyone know if all the heavy equipment will be removed as well???  We are going mainly for the beach and have splurged for a beach cottage.  We will change our plans if the project is in progress.  Love this board as I would never have know about this otherwise.


----------



## LIFERBABE

I just booked our first trip to VB for 3/10-3/12!!  We had AKV and I thought it would be nice to check out VB before our BCV stay since we are returning to AKV over the summer.

Thank you so much for posting this info and I was checking this thread for some tips!!

Good thing I hadnt cancelled our AKV while I searched for rental cars.  I would prefer our first trip to VB to be sans cranes


----------



## lisareniff

rigsby25 said:


> For those still going I hope that is the case.  But my DH called the hotel directly and talked to a CM - not MS.  They said that not only were there going to be cranes on the beach, but all kinds of trucks in front of the hotel.  She didn't paint a nice picture, or I think we would maybe still be going.



Just wanted to clarify the info I received on Friday..
Called VB and talked to a CM and received the same sort of info as rigsby25.  When I called MS and talked to a great supervisor, he agreed with the information I was giving him.


----------



## delauzons

Well, I got a letter in the mail today.   It says that during daytime hours Monday through Friday the beach will be closed.  It said Saturday and Sunday the beach will be available.  They say they will direct us to other public beaches minutes away.   It says there will be construction vehicles as well as county staff along the beach areas that you can see and hear.   Anyway, didn't sound great but it is February and it might be too cold for the beach anyway!  We still are excited and looking forward to our first visit there!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lisareniff said:


> Are any VB lovers/owners out there crying tonight over the reallocation?  I knew we were in trouble when I saw every unit/season had hit the max 20% reallocation last year.
> 
> Next month might be our last in a BC.  A Sun-Fri. BC has increased about 33%, going from 300pts to 405pts.  I don't think we will be able to swing that. I did have it worked out perfectly for going every other year for those 5 nights in a BC.  I know, I know, it had to happen.  Those weekend point were totally out of wack.  (....but I'm still sad)



  That Sucks.  What a bummer.  Glad you found a nice alternative


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Starr W. said:


> if you want to start the 2011 roll call I already have my dates



Spill it


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lisareniff said:


> Now all I have to do is figure out what to do with a few hundred VB points!!


----------



## js

DisDaydreamer said:


> Spill it



Hi. I'll be at Vero in a dedicated 2 bedroom from July 23-32, 2010 
We will be heading to Disney over Easter and staying at our other timshare at OLCC and going on a cruise in August but my dh and I were just saying last night, I think this may be the highlight of our trips.
We can't wait!!!


----------



## Mahusky

Just received my letter in the mail about the beach closing.  Beach will be closed from Mon - Fri and open on the weekends.  Reminds me of the Feb we went after the 2 big hurricanes....  when the were rebuilding the beach access ramp.  

I am still going to enjoy the pool.  Hey 70's and shorts beats 20's/30's and snow!


----------



## jdunn1

Just want to add that Disney's Vero Beach is my favorite place to vacation in the U.S.  The beach is pretty much horrible because it is so narrow and the sand is so shelly but the waves are perfect and the water is warm and the resort complex is just the best.  I've been to a lot of places along the coast and can't think of any place more relaxing, clean and fun than Vero.

Definately my favorite thing about DVC.


----------



## jdunn1

Wanted to add that they should cool off the pool in the summer because that thing gets so hot, it's not even refreshing but to me that means, summer.


----------



## iwrbnd

We are going for the 1st time ever March 18-21st.  Should I be worried?


----------



## Mahusky

iwrbnd said:


> We are going for the 1st time ever March 18-21st.  Should I be worried?



IMHO....  I wouldnt be worried....  the pool is wonderful and relaxing.  I was there in Feb months after the 2 biggies rolled through .....  they were driving the new pilings in for the new beach ramp.  Were there cranes yes....  could you hear them yes only if you wanted too....  I just blocked them out and listened to the same music track over and over and over!!!!!  

BTW they need to be a little more creative on that music track!  Or is it just me?


----------



## rigsby25

jdunn1 said:


> Just want to add that Disney's Vero Beach is my favorite place to vacation in the U.S.  The beach is pretty much horrible because it is so narrow and the sand is so shelly but the waves are perfect and the water is warm and the resort complex is just the best.  I've been to a lot of places along the coast and can't think of any place more relaxing, clean and fun than Vero.
> 
> Definately my favorite thing about DVC.



My sentiments exactly!  Except I love the shelly beach.  We have quite a collection.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

rigsby25 said:


> My sentiments exactly!  Except I love the shelly beach.  We have quite a collection.



I have to say... if I couldn't get down to the waves directly I would be lost.


----------



## dznymom1

I am pretty annoyed that we just got notified about the beach closing and our stay is next week.  It's hard to believe they didn't have prior knowledge and the ability to advise us in a timely fashion.  We chose Vero Beach because we wanted to be on the beach, and used extra points for ocean views, not the sounds and sights of construction.  Cancelling will put our points in holding.  Has anyone inquired about getting that penalty waived?

Disregard.  I did what I should have done in the first place and dealt with Member Services.  All set.


----------



## RedSonya

I was just looking at the 2011 points chart and noticed that the 1br says it sleeps 5 and the 2br indicates that it sleeps 9.  That is a change from all previous years.  I guess they have update furniture to include a single sleeper chair.  We've have always used the 2br for our family of 5, but it might be add another trip if we were willing to loose space and a bathroom.


----------



## theOCdisney

Using the link from a prior post I emailed the manager of the project.  I asked him if the equipment will be left on the beach from May-Nov even though no work will be done.  Just received a response that per the agreement all equipment must be removed by May 1st.  I am so happy since we will arrive May 2nd. 

I feel the pain of those of you that have carefully planned your beach vacation...especially if you are using more points for an oceanview...only to find out at a late date that this project is beginning.

I agree with the earlier poster who was frustrated that everyone is just now finding out about this project.  This had to have been in the planning/preparing stage for months.

I understand this project is necessary and will benefit people and the environment, I just wish notification had been done sooner.


----------



## dort

That is really good news for us going after May 1 but still not good for everyone going before that.  
I was wondering about the turtles  all those trucks and equipment messing up their nesting?


----------



## lisareniff

dznymom1 said:


> I am pretty annoyed that we just got notified about the beach closing and our stay is next week.  It's hard to believe they didn't have prior knowledge and the ability to advise us in a timely fashion.



The mailing with the big bold words "For Your Future Enjoyment" printed on the top really got to me.  It just rubbed it in that our VB vacation was cancelled.  They really should start using email to get the information out much much quicker.  I'm actually giving them a little slack....  but not too much.  This is county run project.  It looks like the approvals came through to begin work not too long ago, before then they did not know the start date. (I'm not used to reading those reports so I might have it wrong).



dznymom1 said:


> We chose Vero Beach because we wanted to be on the beach, and used extra points for ocean views, not the sounds and sights of construction.  Cancelling will put our points in holding.  Has anyone inquired about getting that penalty waived?
> 
> Disregard.  I did what I should have done in the first place and dealt with Member Services.  All set.



Glad MS were able to take care of you.  They were extremely helpful to me.


----------



## lisareniff

If anyone is curious this is the letter we recieved....



> FOR YOUR FUTURE ENJOYMENT
> 
> Dear Disney's Vero Beach Resort Members and Guests,
> 
> We are delighted you have selected Disney's Vero Beach Resort as your vacation destination!
> 
> In order for our resort to continue to flourish as a magical destination, it is necessary to make enhancements from time to time.  In early February 2010, Indian River County will begin a critical beach nourishment project.  The beach adjacent to our resort will be affected by this work.  As a result, during daytime hours Monday through Friday, Members and Guests will see and hear construction vehicles as well as county staff along the beach areas.  We expect this work to take place over a four to six week time period.
> 
> Since the safety of our visitors is of the utmost importance to us, access to the beach areas on weekdays will be restricted while restoration is in progress. As such, Members and Guests will be directed to on of several public beaches just minutes away.  Please be mindful that the entrance points to the beach my alter slightly form day to day as this work progresses.  Please note that work will be suspended on Saturdays and Sundays during which beach access will be available. Please monitor Channel 97 on your in-room television or stop by our Lobby Concierge for updates.
> 
> Please know that we will make every effort to ensure your comfort and enjoyment of our facilities.  Our resort pool will remain available for your use during regular pool operating hours.
> 
> We appreciate your patience and understanding during this project.  Please feel free to contact the Front Desk should you have any questions or need assistance.


----------



## starbox

dort said:


> I was wondering about the turtles  all those trucks and equipment messing up their nesting?



It is well before nesting season and well after hatching season.    Late spring-early fall would be the only turtle time.  It is, however, WHALE season.  You might catch a glimpse of one offshore!


----------



## bobbiwoz

starbox said:


> It is well before nesting season and well after hatching season.    Late spring-early fall would be the only turtle time.  It is, however, WHALE season.  You might catch a glimpse of one offshore!



Oh my goodness! How wonderful that would be!!!  

Bobbi


----------



## starbox

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh my goodness! How wonderful that would be!!!
> 
> Bobbi


Here's an article about whale season:
http://www.ecofloridamag.com/archived/right_whales.htm


----------



## dort

Seeing a whale would be really neat 
I saw someones picture here on the disboards from the balcony of their BC of a whale; I think it may have been on last years VB Info Thread.


----------



## DVCconvert

dort said:


> I saw someones picture here on the disboards from the balcony of their BC of a whale; I think it may have been on last years VB Info Thread.




You're correct on all counts...and that would have been me.....

Photo taken in January....


----------



## dort

DVCconvert said:


> dort said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct on all counts...and that would have been me.....
> 
> Photo taken in January....



That would be the picture. 
How awesome that would be to see that.  Did see a couple rays this past May and a couple turtles, but to be able to see that... WOW.


----------



## madcoco

> The mailing with the big bold words "For Your Future Enjoyment" printed on the top really got to me. It just rubbed it in that our VB vacation was canceled. They really should start using email to get the information out much much quicker. I'm actually giving them a little slack.... but not too much. This is county run project. It looks like the approvals came through to begin work not too long ago, before then they did not know the start date. (I'm not used to reading those reports so I might have it wrong).


  They did have late notice but like you said, an E-mail would be so much quicker especially when timing is crucial to changing a visit. Just an extra few days or hours can really matter. Maybe it was planned that way to avoid a mass exodus.I don't want to believe so. 
    Went to a couple of the planning meetings with a marine biologist friend of ours that lives on Orchid. Will not go into politics nor personal beliefs,however fireworks at WDW have nothing on some beach re-nourishment meetings. Just to stray off topic a bit, Sea Turtles and Manatees got hit really hard down here due to the severe cold spell. Very sad. However it could have been much worse, many people pitched in and saved many. Wish everyone the best that have had to change their plans on short notice and those who are staying as planned, hope you will enjoy your visit.


----------



## Tapestrydreamer2

My fiance and I are getting married at Disney on June 10th.  To give ourselves a breather and get away from the swarms of family and friends still in the parks, we've decided to take our first trip to Vero Beach on June 11-14.  We are SO excited!  After YEARS of staying at various Disney parks, this is our first off property Disney adventure! And being that I work with Crush over at Turtle Talk at the Seas, I'm super excited to hear that this is prime turtle nesting season! Perhaps we can catch some totally awesome dudettes dropping off some little dudes! Any advice on how to make the weekend special would be appreciated


----------



## CFedor1

My DH and I just got back from our Vero Beach trip 1/23-1/25.  We went on an exploration trip without DD and DS.  LOVED Vero Beach Resort and Spa for the two of us, but really LOVED Disney's Vero Beach and we know the kids will love all of the activities.  We were planning on a November trip (and may still do that), but we were able to get 2 nights in a Garden View Inn room April 6 - 8 (on points), so we will be back with the kids!!  Does anyone know what to expect for a view?  Is there a room request we should make?  Should the beach be open by then? If the resort is sold out, is it uncomfortably crowded? Thanks to you all for all the great info!!

PS - I saw something HUGE in the ocean, and now I know it was probably a whale!  What a thrill!


----------



## madcoco

> PS - I saw something HUGE in the ocean, and now I know it was probably a whale! What a thrill!


 Excellent Glad you enjoyed your stay. The beach will be open.The pool is heated and it can get crowded so make sure to try to get the family out there early if you want a table and/ or lounge chairs. Congratulations on possibly spotting a whale! The Endangered Right and Humpback Whales are migrating back south. If anyone spots a Right whale off the Treasure Coast you should call immediately 1-888-97WHALE (4253) 
From the Marine Resources Council website:
• Note the number of whales,
direction of travel, and distance offshore.
• Try to stand by until a responder can get to your
location.
• Familiarize yourself with right whale
characteristics:
1. No dorsal fin on the back
2. White patches on the head called
callosities
3. Triangular tail that is black on both sides
4. Short, stubby, black flippers on the
sides of the body
5. V-shaped blow from the top of the head

This is really important info as it is fed to all vessels in the area.

Have a great next trip!

 Tapestrydreamer2 early congrats on the wedding plans. One suggestion is to have a romantic In-Room dining experience from Sonya's (I believe they still do this.) Take a romantic walk on the beach to the south of the resort it is much less crowded in that direction. Disney has a turtle "lottery" program of some sorts at the Resort. You can also  in the early morning, tag along with some volunteers from Disney and other organizations  as they look for turtle crawls and mark nests. You can usually spot them on Red Quads. One suggestion is to sign up for the nearby Sebastian Inlet Turtle Walk.  
Here is some info They only take reservations on May 15 starting at 8 for the June walks It usually fills up pretty fast. If you go just be prepared to do a lot of walking, take insect repellent and have fun. It is well worth imho and a wonderful sight of a nesting dudette and/or little dudettes and dudes hightailing it to the ocean. 

http://www.floridawildlifeviewing.com/florida_sea_turtles/SebastianInlet.htm


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi guys !  Great job taking over the thread Rob !  Sorry I've been MIA.  The holidays were hectic as well as sad.  Had a two funerals between mid Dec and early Jan.   So sad.  I also started back to school to work on furthering my degree and boy am I out of practice ! The amount of reading and writing I've had to do is nothing less than insane !  

Anyway..I just read through the entire thread. LOVE LOVE all the photos !  I will try and plan a couple days at VB and mostly likely will be early May.  Just nothing carved in stone yet.  My daughter now goes to FSU instead of FL Tech so it's a hike across the state.  We're still not sure if it's logistically possible considering we'll have lots of luggage and items from my daughter's off campus apartment.  But I really wanted to visit VB and also visit my aunt and uncle who live in Sebastian.  So I'm trying to work something out.  

Bummer to hear about the beach restoration.  Realize it's necessary, but I'm sorry for those that had to cancel their trips or will have their vacation inconvenienced by this.  

Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Tapestrydreamer2 said:


> My fiance and I are getting married at Disney on June 10th.  To give ourselves a breather and get away from the swarms of family and friends still in the parks, we've decided to take our first trip to Vero Beach on June 11-14.  We are SO excited!  After YEARS of staying at various Disney parks, this is our first off property Disney adventure! And being that I work with Crush over at Turtle Talk at the Seas, I'm super excited to hear that this is prime turtle nesting season! Perhaps we can catch some totally awesome dudettes dropping off some little dudes! Any advice on how to make the weekend special would be appreciated



If you don't witness the actual thing you can also get up early and find the naturalist digging up and marking new nests and counting the eggs.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

CFedor1 said:


> Does anyone know what to expect for a view? If the resort is sold out, is it uncomfortably crowded?



This is the laundry room balcony view which faces west and is on the northwest corner of the Inn. So it is pretty representative of a GView. Unbelievably, I can't remember if it is on the 3rd or 4th floor. 






Even when the resort is sold out you won't feel like is it overcrowded.

Have a great time


----------



## bobbiwoz

Rob, I love the pictures!
Bobbi


----------



## DVCconvert

bobbiwoz said:


> Rob, I love the pictures!
> Bobbi




I second that!! 

Simply amazing!!!


----------



## madcoco

Will third that motion!!!  Hope all is well Rob.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> CFedor1 : but we were able to get 2 nights in a Garden View Inn room April 6 - 8 (on points), so we will be back with the kids!! Does anyone know what to expect for a view?



Here is the view we had with our Garden View (this was a very very large corner L-shaped room) :





















Our room had this huge extra space :

















Maria


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Before I get too carried away with planning my VB stay - can anyone tell me how likely we are to get 12/30 and 12/31 at 7 months out in an ocean view room??

I love the idea of the New Years Eve pool party at VB, as I think with two small children that is about as much excitement as we can stand (I certainly can't face the crowds of the WDW parks that night)  - so am hoping for some pixie dust for us to grab a couple of nights at the Beach!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

amystevekai&bump said:


> Before I get too carried away with planning my VB stay - can anyone tell me how likely we are to get 12/30 and 12/31 at 7 months out in an ocean view room??
> 
> I love the idea of the New Years Eve pool party at VB, as I think with two small children that is about as much excitement as we can stand (I certainly can't face the crowds of the WDW parks that night)  - so am hoping for some pixie dust for us to grab a couple of nights at the Beach!



We're trying to get 12/26-1/1 this year at 7 months.  I posted a thread asking this question and go no replies.  I'm hoping that means nobody goes to VB at Xmas-NYE.  We'll see


----------



## amystevekai&bump

DisDaydreamer said:


> We're trying to get 12/26-1/1 this year at 7 months.  I posted a thread asking this question and go no replies.  I'm hoping that means nobody goes to VB at Xmas-NYE.  We'll see



I had been watching your post with interest too!!

Looks like we will be the only ones there celebrating NYE - at least I'll get the quieter less crowded evening I had hoped for!!


----------



## CFedor1

Thanks to both Rob and MiaSRN62 for the pics and comments about Garden View options.  I am wondering whether to make a room request for the 4th floor (where the laundry and ice machines are btw), or to just not request anything special and hope for the best room that is available for us.  Any opinions on this would be appreciated.  

Thanks!
Cathy


----------



## SafariTigger

Thanks for all of the info.  My family and I will be "coming home" for the first time March 24th through the 28th.  We are then going from Vero to VWL for a few more days.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Can anyone tell me about 1 bedrooms at Vero? Where are they located in the resort?  Do they have oceanviews? Thanks for any information.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Can anyone tell me about 1 bedrooms at Vero? Where are they located in the resort?  Do they have oceanviews? Thanks for any information.



This may help

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29681940&postcount=3


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

DisDaydreamer said:


> This may help
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29681940&postcount=3



That is exactly what I am looking for! Thanks.


----------



## madcoco

Fan's of Ozzie's Crabhouse Blue Crabs will be happy to know they have finally re-opened at their new location on US1 in Palm Bay. (Far from the Resort now just below Melbourne)  Haven't tried the new location yet. 
Menu:
http://www.ozziescrabhouse.net/Menu/Menu.htm

Sorry if it was previously mentioned.


----------



## PammyK

Wasn't sure if anybody had seen this news item about our beloved Vero Beach Resort on DVCMember.com...



> Disney's Vero Beach Resort Pool Towels
> 
> Disney's Vero Beach Resort has upgraded its pool towels with larger, plusher versions stocked in Vacation Homes. Each Vacation Home is equipped with the appropriate number of pool towels based on that Vacation Home's occupancy. Pool towels will not be available at poolside or the beach, except on a one-for-one exchange basis. Members and Guests may also exchange used pool towels for clean replacements by contacting Housekeeping for delivery to their Vacation Home, or during regularly scheduled housekeeping services.



I'm interested to see the actual size of the new towels and whether the resort will only provide one per person.


----------



## lisareniff

Thanks for the info.  If they are bigger towels I'm a happy camper.


----------



## MiaSRN62

madcoco said:


> Fan's of Ozzie's Crabhouse Blue Crabs will be happy to know they have finally re-opened at their new location on US1 in Palm Bay. (Far from the Resort now just below Melbourne)  Haven't tried the new location yet.
> Menu:
> http://www.ozziescrabhouse.net/Menu/Menu.htm
> 
> Sorry if it was previously mentioned.



Thanks for the head's up 


maria


----------



## egorss78

I am staying at one of the VB Villas(3 bedroom) in a couple months.  Have been to VB a bunch of times and never payed much attention.  Does each villa have it own grill in front of it?  Thanks.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

PammyK said:


> Wasn't sure if anybody had seen this news item about our beloved Vero Beach Resort on DVCMember.com...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see the actual size of the new towels and whether the resort will only provide one per person.



Sounds like they are moving the the same towels HHI changed over to a couple years ago.  They are definitely more plush and bigger.  PLUS... people are much less likely to use them to reserve chairs or leave them behind at the pool or the beach.  This should save some maintenance money.

Here is a shot of the towels at HHI.  They gave us 5 in a 1 bdrm.


----------



## bobbiwoz

egorss78 said:


> I am staying at one of the VB Villas(3 bedroom) in a couple months.  Have been to VB a bunch of times and never payed much attention.  Does each villa have it own grill in front of it?  Thanks.



That would be wonderful, but the grills are on the other side of A1A!  We're determined to use them on our next BC stay...the end of June!

Bobbi


----------



## madcoco

> Thanks for the head's up


 You're welcome. We are going to try out the new location this weekend. Should be better than the old one.


----------



## photobob

Thanks for the pool towel info, good to know!


----------



## photobob

The umbrella and beach chairs I ordered a month ago have shipped! The chairs are the same type we had in the swap last year.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

How long is the drive from WDW to VB? Thanks.


----------



## gojoe

TripTik® Overview Directions
From: Walt Disney World Resort, Lake Buena Vista, FL
To: Vero Beach, Florida
Total Distance: 102.2 miles (164.5km)
Total Estimated Time: 1 hrs., 47mins.


----------



## gojoe

TripTik® Overview Directions
From: Walt Disney World Resort, Lake Buena Vista, FL
To: Disneys Vero Beach Resort, Vero Beach, FL
Total Distance: 98.8 miles (159.0km)
Total Estimated Time: 1 hrs., 56mins.
Directions
Walt Disney World Resort, Lake Buena Vista, FL to Disneys
Vero Beach Resort, Vero Beach, FL
Distance: 98.8 miles (159.0km) Time: 1 hrs., 56mins.
1. Start out heading NORTH on an access street towards WORLD
DRIVE. Drive for 0.1 miles.
2. Go STRAIGHT to get on WORLD DRIVE heading NORTH. Drive for
0.1 miles.
3. Make a Uturn.
Drive for 1 mile.
4. Take exit on your RIGHT towards WIDE WORLD OF SPORTS /
BLIZZARD BEACH WATER PARK / DISNEY'S ANIMAL KINGDOM.
Drive for 0.4 miles.
5. Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto W BUENA VISTA DRIVE. Drive for 1.8 miles.
6. Take EPCOT CENTER DRIVE on your RIGHT towards AIRPORT / I4
/
SR536.
Drive for 1.2 miles.
7. EPCOT CENTER DRIVE becomes SR536
E. Drive for 1.5 miles.
8. Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto S APOPKA VINELAND ROAD. Drive for 0.9
miles.
9. S APOPKA VINELAND ROAD becomes VINELAND ROAD S. Drive
for 0.6 miles.
10. Take W OSCEOLA PARKWAY on your LEFT. Drive for 5.9 miles.
11. Go STRAIGHT on CR522
E. Drive for 0.4 miles.
12. CR522
E becomes E OSCEOLA PARKWAY. Drive for a short
distance.
13. Turn RIGHT to get on FLORIDA'S TURNPIKE towards FLORIDA'S
TURNPIKE SOUTH. Drive for 4 miles.
(continued on next page) Beach, Florida
TripTik® Overview Directions
(continued from previous page)
14. Take exit number 244 on your RIGHT to get on E IRLO BRONSON
MEMORIAL HIGHWAY towards US192
/ US441
/ KISSIMMEE / ST.
CLOUD. Drive for 34.5 miles.
15. E IRLO BRONSON MEMORIAL HIGHWAY becomes US192
E. Drive
for 9.8 miles.
16. Take I95
S on your RIGHT towards MIAMI. Drive for 24.3 miles.
17. Take exit number 156 on your RIGHT towards CR512
/
FELLSMERE / SEBASTIAN. Drive for 0.3 miles.
18. Turn LEFT onto CR512
E towards SEBASTIAN. Drive for 2.5 miles.
19. Turn RIGHT onto 90TH AVENUE. Drive for 1.2 miles.
20. Go STRAIGHT on 85TH STREET. Drive for 4.5 miles.
21. Go STRAIGHT on CR510.
Drive for 2.5 miles.
22. Turn RIGHT onto SRA1A.
Drive for 0.2 miles.
23. Turn LEFT onto ISLAND GROVE CIRCLE. Drive for a short distance.
24. Go STRAIGHT on ISLAND GROVE TERRACE. Drive for a short
distance.
25. You have reached Disneys Vero Beach Resort, Vero Beach, FL


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Thank You.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Valentine's Day to all !!!!












Maria


----------



## rigsby25

Any one have beach renovation in progress pictures yet?  I am so anxious to see what's going on!  We missed our VB vacation, but because of the weather, I'm kind of glad things happened like they did.


----------



## dvc4life

So excited.  DH booked Vero Beach for Saturday, September 11th in a one bedroom the night before we get on the Wonder for this year's DVC Member Cruise!  We have never stayed here before and are so excited.  Can't wait.


----------



## Twinprincesses

We will be there July 20th - 25.  First trip there.  Decided here instead of Disneyland this year.  

Is there a chair swap for 2010??


----------



## Twinprincesses

Oops, never mind, just saw there is no chair swap going on.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just got good news, sort of, we were going to leave for Spring Break at Vero on Tuesday March 30th after work and drive straight through to Vero, but now we just found out that our oldest has a soccer tournament the weekend before in Cincinnati 4 hours from our house.  

Four hours closer to Vero, so we have decided to leave straight from the tournament and will be getting down to FLA on Monday instead of Wednesday.  That is the good news, the bad is that we can't get into Vero until Thursday so we have decided to stay at the Doubletree up in Melbourne for 3 nights before.

We are at 39 days today now until we leave, can't wait for the pool and the beach.

Have a great Monday everyone, if that is possible.

Tom


----------



## madcoco

> Any one have beach renovation in progress pictures yet? I am so anxious to see what's going on!


Sorry. Was over in Sebastian on Friday but didn't make it beachside. Lots of rain :-( Last reports, the company doing the work didn't receive final permits to start until this past Tues. They were stockpiling truckloads of sand on Wabasso next door and should be in full gear by now.

Red light cameras are going up in Vero Beach. The following locations are set for installation in the next few months:

17th Street at US 1 - Westbound
20th Place at State Road 60 - direction unknown
20th Street at 20th Avenue - Northbound
Barber Bridge at Indian River Boulevard - Westbound
(VB News)


----------



## Hopefully

bobbiwoz said:


> That would be wonderful, but the grills are on the other side of A1A!  We're determined to use them on our next BC stay...the end of June!
> 
> Bobbi



Are all the grills across A1A? We will be there (hopefully) for our first visit in October. I am trying to learn about the resort. I thought we would grill at least once, but that sounds inconvenient. Is it? How many grills are there? Are there grill utensils available to use?

I think I have seen a "graphic" of the layout of the VB resort in the past, but I can't find it. It showed the layout of the Inn and the various buildings. Does anyone know what I am referring to and where I might find it.
Also, we will be booking a 1 BR. Which building would I request to be near beach access first, and then the pool.
Thanks for any answer


----------



## photobob

Hopefully said:


> Are all the grills across A1A? We will be there (hopefully) for our first visit in October. I am trying to learn about the resort. I thought we would grill at least once, but that sounds inconvenient. Is it? How many grills are there? Are there grill utensils available to use?
> 
> I think I have seen a "graphic" of the layout of the VB resort in the past, but I can't find it. It showed the layout of the Inn and the various buildings. Does anyone know what I am referring to and where I might find it.
> Also, we will be booking a 1 BR. Which building would I request to be near beach access first, and then the pool.
> Thanks for any answer



We grilled over there in June 2009 and it was by no means convenient. We we staying in building 15 and it was a fair distance to walk and you had to make sure you took every thing you needed with you or it was a hoof to go back.  Our traveling friends provided the meat and charcoal and I honestly don't recall what we used for grilling utensils.  We grilled enough pork chops and smoked sausage for seven people. We carried porkchops, sausage, charcoal, aluminum foil, cooking spray, cooking utensils and probably a beer or three. IF we do it again we'll probably drive it over.


----------



## Mahusky

rigsby25 said:


> Any one have beach renovation in progress pictures yet?  I am so anxious to see what's going on!  We missed our VB vacation, but because of the weather, I'm kind of glad things happened like they did.



Ill try to take some today and post.


----------



## Mahusky

What is up with the new AWEFUL pool lights?   CM's think the Dive In movies are a thing of the past!  I walked by the pool last night and you could have landed planes at the pool!  Ill get some day time pics later.  

Grad that nice Photobob night time picture to remember what it used to look like (beautiful) because that is a thing of the past!


----------



## kddlm

How long is the beach refurbishment supposed to go on for?


----------



## kddlm

Just extended our OKW stay and shortened our VB stay due to the beach refurbishment project.  Will now only be spending 2 nights at VB.  I can't believe I did not see anything about this until yesterday!


----------



## madcoco

> How long is the beach refurbishment supposed to go on for?


 Until April 30th for the entire project from John's Island to the south and the Archie Carr Wildlife refuge to the north. Hopefully Resort Beach Area should be finished by early to mid March.


----------



## CFedor1

Will this refurbishment go as far down the beach as the area with shops and restuarants?  We are staying 4/3 and 4/4, before going to Disney 4/5-4/8, at the Costa D'Este, which is near the Ocean Grille.  Does anyone know if there should be problems in this area?  Thank you so much for the info!
Cathy


----------



## RIJim

Im worried. WE have our first DVC member trip at Vero from 4/18 - 4/23. We are driving down from MA and were excited to relax by the pool and take strolls down the beach. this is a big trip for us, with HIGH expectations. I think things usually run behind, so being cautious, I would bet the beach is not complete when we are there. I think I need to call the resort and get an understanding. A family beach trip with no beach is not a lot of fun and a waste of points.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

madcoco said:


> Until April 30th for the entire project from John's Island to the south and the Archie Carr Wildlife refuge to the north. Hopefully Resort Beach Area should be finished by early to mid March.



Hey Mike... haven't talked in a while.  Do you all have any projects you are currently working on?


----------



## madcoco

Nothing going on in the water but lots behind the scene.Will give you a PM this weekend to catch up. When is your next trip? Hope all is well. It has been a crazy winter.


----------



## gojoe




----------



## photobob

Mahusky said:


> What is up with the new AWEFUL pool lights?   CM's think the Dive In movies are a thing of the past!  I walked by the pool last night and you could have landed planes at the pool!  Ill get some day time pics later.
> 
> Grad that nice Photobob night time picture to remember what it used to look like (beautiful) because that is a thing of the past!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Great photo gojoe 

Rob, when you get some time will you please add me to the VB Roll Call  
Booked May 3-6 in an OV Inn room today.   Thank you 


Maria


----------



## dort

Hey Maria!!

We're just going to miss you... we arrive on May 9th.
Enjoy!!!

deb


----------



## photobob

My two beach chairs and umbrella arrived Friday! Beach chairs are lifeguard red and the umbrella is royal blue, 125 more days before I can use them. BTW everybody in our party did the "give a day, get a day" and we plan to drive over to WDW one of the days for an Epcot excursion.


----------



## prov3v56

photobob said:


> My two beach chairs and umbrella arrived Friday! Beach chairs are lifeguard red and the umbrella is royal blue, 125 more days before I can use them.



Do you mind if I ask where you ordered them from.  We are flying down and I was thinking about ordering chairs and an umbrella and having them shipped to the resort.

Thank you,

Jannee


----------



## MiaSRN62

dort said:


> Hey Maria!!
> 
> We're just going to miss you... we arrive on May 9th.
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> deb



Oh bummer Deb !!!  Would have been nice to meet up again !  Hope your trip is a fun one !

Photobob...that's great you did the give a day...get a day......enjoy !

Maria


----------



## photobob

prov3v56 said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you ordered them from.  We are flying down and I was thinking about ordering chairs and an umbrella and having them shipped to the resort.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jannee




This is the website:

http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_chairs.htm#Wear Ever Chair

The chairs are great, they have backpack straps to carry easily and has a big pouch on the back that holds a lot of stuff. I think they are a very good deal for $29.95

Beach umbrellas are on this website as well. We ordered the "portabrella" for $39.95. It breaks down to 24 in and comes with a bag to carry it all and includes a sand screw.


----------



## MiaSRN62

AHhhhh...that's the same company I ordered the chairs from for the chair swap !!!   Nice chairs they have !

Maria


----------



## prov3v56

Thanks for the information PhotoBob.

Jannee


----------



## kritter

Thanks, we loved the beach chairs from the chair-swap two years ago. I think I will order two of them for our VB trip this summer!!


----------



## photobob

MiaSRN62 said:


> AHhhhh...that's the same company I ordered the chairs from for the chair swap !!!   Nice chairs they have !
> 
> Maria



I bookmarked the chairs when you posted them last year and we really liked them when we used them so we decided to get some for ourselves.


----------



## gojoe

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/54232?from=SR&feat=sr

Last March we bought these chairs at LL Bean. They fit in our luggage.  I sat on the living room floor for a couple of hours before I took the price tags off, just in case. We love them. Very comfortable and you can fold up towels, sunscreen, I pods and a water bottle in and head to the beach. We also leave them in the trunk of the car. They come in handy for fireworks, sea walls and Shakespeare in the part. Oh I think I forgot to mention, I'm 6'2'' and I weight 250 lbs.


----------



## Anal Annie

Hey there VB peeps!  We got in on the chair swap at Vero Beach last summer and loved those backpack style beach chairs - they were really handy to free up your hands for all the other stuff you schlep to the beach when you go!! 

We are NOT going to Vero this year but we ARE driving down to HHI for a week so I wanted to share with everyone that I was at Costco today and found some nice backpack style (canvas) sling beach chairs with aluminum frames for $23 each.  If you live near a Costco you might go look for them rather than pay shipping for them from someplace else!

They have the adjustable neck pillow, a cup holder and a built-in insulated cooler pouch + a storage pouch on the backs along with a folding towel bar. Because they're aluminum frames they shouldn't rust and they're pretty lightweight.  These were made by Tommy Bahama...they came in navy, red and a tan color.  ALSO found matching 7' umbrellas with a SPF 100 canopy for $20!!  I thought they were a steal so I grabbed a chair for each of us + an umbrella. (They say they have a max. weight limit of 300 Lbs.) 

I couldn't find the EXACT same ones online but found these which are very similar.  The ones I found today have plastic arms not wooden and there are 2 smaller pouches on the back rather than one large one.

http://www.beachmall.com/product/WTB5363/Backpack-Chairs--Heavy-Duty-Backpack-Beach-Chair--Tommy-Bahama.html?meta=BINGCB&metacpg=WTB5363&utm_source=BINGCB&utm_medium=CPC&utm_content=&utm_campaign=WTB5363&jftid=3:d9e9c7c1-89da-4eed-bace-b0ae7a0fbb1c

This has been SUCH a miserable winter I am psyched up for the beach already!! 

(Our family also did the GAD / GAD thing and are hoping to redeem our vouchers for the special fastpasses when we go to WDW next month.)


----------



## La2kw

Anal Annie said:


> Hey there VB peeps!  We got in on the chair swap at Vero Beach last summer and loved those backpack style beach chairs - they were really handy to free up your hands for all the other stuff you schlep to the beach when you go!!
> 
> We are NOT going to Vero this year but we ARE driving down to HHI for a week so I wanted to share with everyone that I was at Costco today and found some nice backpack style (canvas) sling beach chairs with aluminum frames for $23 each.  If you live near a Costco you might go look for them rather than pay shipping for them from someplace else!
> 
> They have the adjustable neck pillow, a cup holder and a built-in insulated cooler pouch + a storage pouch on the backs along with a folding towel bar. Because they're aluminum frames they shouldn't rust and they're pretty lightweight.  These were made by Tommy Bahama...they came in navy, red and a tan color.  ALSO found matching 7' umbrellas with a SPF 100 canopy for $20!!  I thought they were a steal so I grabbed a chair for each of us + an umbrella. (They say they have a max. weight limit of 300 Lbs.)
> 
> I couldn't find the EXACT same ones online but found these which are very similar.  The ones I found today have plastic arms not wooden and there are 2 smaller pouches on the back rather than one large one.
> 
> http://www.beachmall.com/product/WTB5363/Backpack-Chairs--Heavy-Duty-Backpack-Beach-Chair--Tommy-Bahama.html?meta=BINGCB&metacpg=WTB5363&utm_source=BINGCB&utm_medium=CPC&utm_content=&utm_campaign=WTB5363&jftid=3:d9e9c7c1-89da-4eed-bace-b0ae7a0fbb1c
> 
> This has been SUCH a miserable winter I am psyched up for the beach already!!
> 
> (Our family also did the GAD / GAD thing and are hoping to redeem our vouchers for the special fastpasses when we go to WDW next month.)



We bought similar beach chairs and a matching beach umbrella at Costco a few years ago.  We live in Southern California and spend lots of time at the beach.  We have everything you need for the beach.  Problem is, I can't fly it all to Florida, so I either have to pay to rent at the beach or buy a cheapie set at Surf Style or Target and leave it when we come home.  I seriously thinking of buying that compact umbrella and lightweight chairs photobob and gojoe have mentioned on this thread and just bringing my own every time.


----------



## disney1474

gojoe said:


> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/54232?from=SR&feat=sr
> 
> Last March we bought these chairs at LL Bean. They fit in our luggage.  I sat on the living room floor for a couple of hours before I took the price tags off, just in case. We love them. Very comfortable and you can fold up towels, sunscreen, I pods and a water bottle in and head to the beach. We also leave them in the trunk of the car. They come in handy for fireworks, sea walls and Shakespeare in the part. Oh I think I forgot to mention, I'm 6'2'' and I weight 250 lbs.



Awesome!!  We ordered two of them today!!  Thanks for the link


----------



## scootert

Has anyone had one of the massages offered at the resort?  thanks


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I'm sorry if this question has been asked recently  -I have looked at the first info page, but admit to not having enough time to read every page!!

Could anyone tell me a little bit about the Unbirthday party please?

I have two 3 and 6 year old boys who I am hoping would enjoy this - although I don't actually know what it involves!!  - Plus I see that it isn't on every day, but was wondering whether it is also just a peak season activity?  (If we are lucky at the 7mth window we are hoping to be there on 30th Dec & NYE). added - I have just realised that the party is for 4 years plus - so I wonder whether they would let my 3 year old attend if I stayed with him??

One more question - I also see from the first page that there are campfires on fri nights - NYE will be a friday this year and I was wondering whether you thought there would still be a campfire that night?  (I thought that would make NYE a bit special for the boys that was all - as we don't get to do that sort of thing here in the UK in the middle of winter!!)

Many thanks for any info!


----------



## sissy_42

Vero Beach is my DVC trip. May 9-15 cant wait!


----------



## DVCconvert

scootert said:


> Has anyone had one of the massages offered at the resort?  thanks



Some guests of mine on a trip did once, and they were very happy with their experience.

HTH


----------



## delauzons

Could anyone tell me a little bit about the Unbirthday party please?

We were there Feb 15th and my 5 year old did the unbirthday party.  It was ok-she enjoyed it.  It was like going to a birthday party.   They played musical chairs, had a pinata, and  ate a cupcake.  She got a goody bag of candy and little toys.  It wasn't what I expected.  I was picturing Alice in Wonderland characters. There were no characters at it.  We had no trouble signing up for it and it wasn't very crowded.  It was 40 minutes long.  Hope that helps!


----------



## dort

sissy_42 said:


> Vero Beach is my DVC trip. May 9-15 cant wait!



DH and I are checking in the same day.  We were originally scheduled to be there until the 19th but decided to cut VB short by a couple days and try out BLT, hope we're not disappointed.
It can't get here soon enough for me
See you there!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Good Morning to all,

We are 31 days away from check in and was wondering if anyone had an update on the beach work?  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## Twinprincesses

Yippe, we have airfare booked and cannot wait to go in July.  

Just hoping we get bumped up to our studio now instead of being in the regular room.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

delauzons said:


> Could anyone tell me a little bit about the Unbirthday party please?
> 
> We were there Feb 15th and my 5 year old did the unbirthday party.  It was ok-she enjoyed it.  It was like going to a birthday party.   They played musical chairs, had a pinata, and  ate a cupcake.  She got a goody bag of candy and little toys.  It wasn't what I expected.  I was picturing Alice in Wonderland characters. There were no characters at it.  We had no trouble signing up for it and it wasn't very crowded.  It was 40 minutes long.  Hope that helps!



that does help - so thank you for posting! - hopefully if it isn't busy when we are there, they might let me stay with my youngest, as at 3 years old I think he would actually prefer it to my 6 year old!


----------



## canals68

Easter break, March 26-31!


----------



## Lexxiefern

I am so excited! I just booked a one bedroom at VB for Thanksgiving!!

Does anyone know if Shutters or Sonya's offers some kind of T-giving dinner?


----------



## Yoanny

Does anyone have pictures of the beach since it has been renourished?? thanks


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Lexxiefern said:


> I am so excited! I just booked a one bedroom at VB for Thanksgiving!!
> 
> Does anyone know if Shutters or Sonya's offers some kind of T-giving dinner?



  What are your dates, Ms. Lexxie?


----------



## madcoco

The age group for the Un Birthday Party is 4-10 Sign up the morning of the day you want to attend Space is limited.

Was in area so stopped by. Will post some pix after getting home this evening of the beach progress. IMHO the noise from the sand  trucks is barely noticeable at times to pretty annoying at others. When they leave the staging area at Wabasso Beach next door full of sand, you can barely hear them due to Surf and traveling slow. On way back empty, they can make quite a bit of noise(think big metal to metal like tailgate slamming yet there are no tailgates on sand trucks) as they  hit the bumps in the road ah sand. They are on the move constantly to get things done on time. 

On the current Shutters Menu they have a 1lb Stone Crab Claw Dinner for 29.99 and on Fridays they are all you can eat for 38.95.

Beautiful Sunny day here but below normal temps Warming by weekend.
 Update weather turned blah. Clouds moved in. Winds 20-25. Whitecaps in the coffee.


----------



## madcoco

Resort Area Beach Renourishment.


----------



## photobob

I've been waiting to see these photos, thanks so much for posting them.


----------



## Yoanny

thanks for posting the pictures of the beach.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Okay... That's me in the dump truck on the right.  I just unloaded and heading back and... "WOW what a beautiful wave"....  couldn't help myself.  



madcoco said:


>


----------



## rigsby25

Anal Annie said:


> http://www.beachmall.com/product/WTB5363/Backpack-Chairs--Heavy-Duty-Backpack-Beach-Chair--Tommy-Bahama.html?meta=BINGCB&metacpg=WTB5363&utm_source=BINGCB&utm_medium=CPC&utm_content=&utm_campaign=WTB5363&jftid=3:d9e9c7c1-89da-4eed-bace-b0ae7a0fbb1c



Will these fit in suitcases perhaps?


----------



## DisneyDuo

Greetings, ya'll.  One quick question.  My wife and I will be staying at VB in late Jan, 2011 (hopefully - love that 7 month point).   We will have one full day at VB - what one thing should we really, really do? (other than relax, walk on the beach, etc)?.

Truth, Trust, and Pixie Dust (Sand?)


----------



## kddlm

Thanks for posting the pics of the refurbishment!  Shortened our 3 night stay at Vero for the first week in April....now only staying 2 nights.....  will make up the other night by extending at WDW.....was worried about the refurbishment.


----------



## sissy_42

Even with tire tracks and dump trucks I prefer that view to Nebraska right now! The next 65 days can not pass fast enough!


----------



## dort

sissy_42 said:


> Even with tire tracks and dump trucks I prefer that view to Nebraska right now! The next 65 days can not pass fast enough!



I second that statement!!   
My view of NY can't be much better.


----------



## kmchar1

My family and I will be there March 22 through the 26th! Can't wait!!!! This will be our sixth vacation at VB. We even were married there in 2006 (croquet lawn for the ceremony and Sea Grape room for the reception). It feels like going home whenever we visit.

Hopefully we won't have beach nourishment construction photos..but if we do, I'll definately share! We really aren't the types that sit on the beach anyway..we like to play in the sand a few minutes a day and then relax the rest of the time at the pool or elsewhere at the resort. 

So excited about our little getaway (we live in Orlando)!!!!! 

If you see a Mom and Dad chasing after a 1 year old that looooves to run, who has an 8 year old brother that loves to swim with his goggles on and relax in the rocking chairs...please say hello!


----------



## DVCconvert

Does anyone who's visited in the last 60 days or so have any input on the new pool/beach towel arrangement?  

While I'm all for nicer and larger towels, I have to say I don't look forward to having more stuff to haul back and forth.

Rob, you said (I think) you got 5 in a one bedroom at HHI?...I'm trying to envision how many towels are being stocked in a BC.


----------



## smidgy

sorry if this has been answered. will the beach still be closed in July?  this is the only real reason we are going to Vero Beach.  thanks!


----------



## smidgy

got my answer...guess it'll be done by then, thanks anyway!!!


----------



## Anal Annie

rigsby25 said:


> Will these fit in suitcases perhaps?



No.  I don't think so.  They are a traditional size beach / sand chair with the high backs.   I'd say they're about 30" high and 25" wide.  So it would have to be a pretty big suitcase with a big interior.  There may be cases that large but they're probably considered oversize with the airlines these days...


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you *madcoco* for the terrific beach refurb photos !

maria


----------



## ebo64

Any updates on the beach construction completion date?  I have not heard from Disney about the beach being closed during our short stay (4/1-4/3).
Has anyone staying that week received any official information from DVC?


----------



## madcoco

You're welcome. Will probably be back over there this weekend. To answer your question ebo64 The contractor has until April 30th to complete and remove all equipment. What isn't clear is if they are going to use the Wabasso Beach Staging Area(and GoldenSands) up until April 30th or move on to other points south. However, it was mentioned that Wabasso Beach Access will be closed until April 30th. The latest update mentioned they are about 20% complete.


----------



## kmchar1

Due to the beach closure...what would be the closest beach from Disney's VBR that will be open?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Rob, you said (I think) you got 5 in a one bedroom at HHI?...I'm trying to envision how many towels are being stocked in a BC.



Indeed, five is what we got.  I'm assuming the towels = number of allowable of occupants and maybe +1.  I don't remember the number allowed in an HHI 1 bdrm.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

madcoco said:


> You're welcome. Will probably be back over there this weekend. To answer your question ebo64 The contractor has until April 30th to complete and remove all equipment. What isn't clear is if they are going to use the Wabasso Beach Staging Area(and GoldenSands) up until April 30th or move on to other points south. However, it was mentioned that Wabasso Beach Access will be closed until April 30th. The latest update mentioned they are about 20% complete.



First let me say thanks for all the information that you have been posting, the beach is a big part of our vacation and it will be to bad if it is not available.  Please keep the updates coming, we check in on April 1st for 8 nights and was hoping to get some beach time right out in front of the resort.

Tom


----------



## mikeandkarla

Is the water always up that high this time of year?  We go in June and I bet the water line is about 20 - 30 feet farther up the beach.


----------



## Hopefully

Please add DH and I to the Roll Call. 
I called yesterday morning, right at the 7 month date for a 1 bedroom for October 9th - 16th.
We are looking forward to our first trip to VB
Thanks


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just wanted to let everyone know some information that I found out, I found a person name who was the person in charge of questions for Indian River county so I sent him an email and I am copying the questions and answers here for everyone.  It is really good news for us as we arrive the Thursday before Easter.

Here are my questions and the responses.

I am more than happy to answer your questions.

*Could you please tell me how the project is proceeding and what kind of timeframe is left to finish?*

_Response:  Phase I of the Beach Project is designed to place 317,000 cubic yards of material.  To date we have placed approximately 67,000 cubic yards on the beach or 21% of the total volume.  Due to sea turtle nesting, we have stop construction prior to May 1st._ 

*Also, we are staying at Disneys Vero Beach Resort and they have told me that no work will be done during the week of Easter?  Is this correct?*

_Response:  Yes.  Our contractor is fully aware of Disneys high season and is on schedule to be completed with the beaches fronting the resort by Easter weekend._

*Will Wabasso beach entrance be the only staging area for the project?*

_Response:  Actually, Phase I of the beach project will use four different accesses.  The four staging areas include, Golden Sands Beach Park, Wabasso Beach Park, Seagrape Trail Beach Park, and Sea Turtle Trail Beach Park._ 

*What are the hours that the project takes place?*

_Response: Construction only takes place during daylight hours._

I hope you enjoy your visit to Indian River County.  Please let me know if you have any additional questions.

Hope everyone has a great day and a great Vacation.

Tom


----------



## kddlm

Wonderful News!  I already shotened our stay at VB, but good to know we will get to use the beach on Easter and Monday!  Thanks BellaandRellasDad for your efforts in getting these questions answered!


----------



## ebo64

Tom

Thank you so much for the information.  I am still concerned that during our short trip on April 1st (Thursday & Friday) the beach will be closed, along with heavy construction.  I am waiting to hear the bad new from DVC before I cancel our trip. 

Thanks again for the update.


----------



## micks

Has anyone heard anything officially from Disney re. the beach closure?  It's not like getting a room with a bad view at WDW, going to the beach for a vacation and not getting to USE the beach really is a vacation killer. Unfortunately for us, we check in the week before Easter (Mon. March 29th). It's quite concerning...


----------



## littlemermaid

Hello all,

I'm leaving for VB on March 18th.  I've been reading about all this beach construction and I just want to try and clarify since I've never been to this resort before.  Is the beach that's right in front of the resort totally closed at this point?  Will we need to go to a different beach during our stay? If so are these beaches walking distance or driving distance?  I know that they have the pool which is great but we booked this trip to be right on the beach and be able to use it (as i'm sure many of you understand) so we just want to be prepared before we leave.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## delauzons

When we were there in February (President's week) it was closed most of the time we were there.  We were there fro 4 nights and the beach was opened the last day we were there.  I called the hotel directly.  The phone # is on your confirmation.  They told me it would be open on weekends but unfortunately we were there during the week.  It was the beach right in front of the pool and the public one next store.  Our first day we went to the beach they recommended(Jaycee Park)  It was a 5 minute car drive and it was nice.  It had a small restaurant, a playground, bathrooms, showers.  They also had shuttle service starting at 10 every morning.  We had ocenaview rooms and most mornings were looking and listening to loud dumptrucks.  It was a bit frustrating but overall we LOVED the resort.  There was plenty to do, the restaurants were good, the campfire was so much fun!  It would have been perfect if ther beach was open but we still didn't regret for a minute going.  They also gave free bike rentals, and free miniature golf and added extra programs for the kids because of the inconvenience. If you have any other questions, I would be happy to help!


----------



## littlemermaid

I'm glad to hear that you guys were still able to enjoy the resort with the beach closed.  And actually we're going from Thursday night through Monday morning so if the beach is opened on the weekends that will work out very well for us!  Thanks again!


----------



## hygienejean

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know some information that I found out, I found a person name who was the person in charge of questions for Indian River county so I sent him an email and I am copying the questions and answers here for everyone.  It is really good news for us as we arrive the Thursday before Easter.
> 
> Here are my questions and the responses.
> 
> I am more than happy to answer your questions.
> 
> *Could you please tell me how the project is proceeding and what kind of timeframe is left to finish?*
> 
> _Response:  Phase I of the Beach Project is designed to place 317,000 cubic yards of material.  To date we have placed approximately 67,000 cubic yards on the beach or 21% of the total volume.  Due to sea turtle nesting, we have stop construction prior to May 1st._
> 
> *Also, we are staying at Disneys Vero Beach Resort and they have told me that no work will be done during the week of Easter?  Is this correct?*
> 
> _Response:  Yes.  Our contractor is fully aware of Disneys high season and is on schedule to be completed with the beaches fronting the resort by Easter weekend._
> 
> *Will Wabasso beach entrance be the only staging area for the project?*
> 
> _Response:  Actually, Phase I of the beach project will use four different accesses.  The four staging areas include, Golden Sands Beach Park, Wabasso Beach Park, Seagrape Trail Beach Park, and Sea Turtle Trail Beach Park._
> 
> *What are the hours that the project takes place?*
> 
> _Response: Construction only takes place during daylight hours._
> 
> I hope you enjoy your visit to Indian River County.  Please let me know if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and a great Vacation.
> 
> Tom



Thanks for that great info.  I am going 4/23-4/27.  Does this mean that it will be completely done there before Easter weekend?  Or does it mean that they will return to finish what they started after Easter week?  I am hoping the first option is right!  

I also wonder if they are digging up the buried part of the walkway to the beach?  
TIA!


----------



## micks

I just received this information via e-mail.  Looks like they may be almost finished with the area around the Disney Resort!  This is GREAT news for our late March trip!


Ms. Clark:

I appreciate you contacting me.

We have instructed our contractor to avoid Disney between March 26th and April 12th.  We are currently restoring the beaches fronting the resort and expect to be completed by our March 26th deadline.  I hope you enjoy your vacation on our newly extended beaches.  Please let me know if you have any further questions or concerns.  You can also track our weekly progress on our website www.ircgov.com and click on the Sector 3 Beach Restoration link.

Regards, 

James


----------



## kmchar1

We are going March 22-26. We received our "the beach will be closed" letter from Disney today. 

I'm ok with it...hopefully that will mean less crowds for us. Plus, we don't use the beach area all that much...we mostly stick to the pool and activities!


----------



## Stoneham92

Also, 
Do they charge a daily rental for beach chairs?  Is there a beach shop nearby to buy good buggie boards and beach chairs?

Where is closed grocery store?  Liquear store?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Stoneham92 said:


> Also,
> Do they charge a daily rental for beach chairs?  Is there a beach shop nearby to buy good buggie boards and beach chairs?
> 
> Where is closed grocery store?  Liquear store?



If you have a vehicle there is Publix and liquor store about 10 minutes away.  If you don't have a vehicle there is a small grocery store next to the resort and they have liquor available in the lobby store.  More expensive though.

There are rentals for beach needs.  It is not run by Disney and is a bit pricey.

Again, if you have a vehicle, there is a Walmart nearby where you can get boogie boards and beach chairs.  They won't be top notch, but suitable.


----------



## QueenDoOver

amystevekai&bump said:


> I had been watching your post with interest too!!
> 
> Looks like we will be the only ones there celebrating NYE - at least I'll get the quieter less crowded evening I had hoped for!!



I just booked Dec 24th-Jan 1 for our family into a 2 bedroom.  This is our first stay at DVC so we are thrilled!  We'll be rockin in the New Year with you too, if we can stay up that late, that is.


----------



## toocherie

QueenDoOver said:


> I just booked Dec 24th-Jan 1 for our family into a 2 bedroom.  This is our first stay at DVC so we are thrilled!  We'll be rockin in the New Year with you too, if we can stay up that late, that is.



Tracey--that is awesome--I can't wait to hear how it goes!  Did you buy DVC/do an exchange/rent points?

Hope you have a GREAT TIME!

Cheryl


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Cheryl!  
Thanks a million!  I am so excited.  Can't believe I am giving up a Disney Park trip, but I think this will be much more restful.

We just closed on our Worldmark points last week!  I have been in deep submersion learning the tips and tricks, and then I took the plunge and started learning about exchanging.  Then called for my first time, not expecting a thing, and darn if someone hadn't just cancelled this wonderful unit!  The reservation lady said I clearly have some good karma out there!

I can't even tell you how much I am looking forward to this trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Very awesome for you Tracey !  
Sounds like a great way to ring in the New Year !

Maria


----------



## ebo64

micks said:


> I just received this information via e-mail.  Looks like they may be almost finished with the area around the Disney Resort!  This is GREAT news for our late March trip!
> 
> Ms. Clark:
> 
> I appreciate you contacting me.
> 
> We have instructed our contractor to avoid Disney between March 26th and April 12th.  We are currently restoring the beaches fronting the resort and expect to be completed by our March 26th deadline.  I hope you enjoy your vacation on our newly extended beaches.  Please let me know if you have any further questions or concerns.  You can also track our weekly progress on our website www.ircgov.com and click on the Sector 3 Beach Restoration link.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> James




We arrive on 4/1 at Vero Beach

*Received no official letter from Disney about closures
*Contractor is stating a 3/26 deadline to out off Disney property
*New expanded beach to enjoy

Priceless


----------



## CFedor1

We are so excited to hear that the beach will be open when we arrive on April 3.  We have now pieced together a 5 night trip with only 3 room changes - lol!  April 3 in a Studio from CRO (no cash discount), April 4-6 in a OVIR, one night on points, one night with DVC cash discount, then April 6-8 in a Garden View Inn on DVC points.  It's such a beautiful resort that I guess it is worth moving 3 times .  

The main reason I wanted to add Saturday, April 3 is to be at the resort for Easter morning.   Does anyone know what activities are planned for Easter Sunday?  Info would be appreciated since we had to spring for the $335 + tax room rate for Saturday night.  Thanks!!
Cathy


----------



## QueenDoOver

MiaSRN62 said:


> Very awesome for you Tracey !
> Sounds like a great way to ring in the New Year !
> 
> Maria



Thanks!  I'm wondering if anyone can point me to what might be available/suggested to do for Xmas or Xmas Eve if we decide to go out and about?  (we are sort of stay in folks, really!)


----------



## Starr W.

CFedor1 said:


> We are so excited to hear that the beach will be open when we arrive on April 3.  We have now pieced together a 5 night trip with only 3 room changes - lol!  April 3 in a Studio from CRO (no cash discount), April 4-6 in a OVIR, one night on points, one night with DVC cash discount, then April 6-8 in a Garden View Inn on DVC points.  It's such a beautiful resort that I guess it is worth moving 3 times .
> 
> The main reason I wanted to add Saturday, April 3 is to be at the resort for Easter morning.   Does anyone know what activities are planned for Easter Sunday?  Info would be appreciated since we had to spring for the $335 + tax room rate for Saturday night.  Thanks!!
> Cathy



They have an Easter egg hunt for the kids. The White Rabbit and Donald Duck were around for photo ops. This was in 2008.


----------



## CFedor1

Thanks Starr!  Even though my kids are 12 and 9, they would both love an Easter Egg hunt.  Do you remember how early in the morning they had the "hunt"?  I'm still waffling about paying for Saturday night before our points stay on Sunday.  Thanks for your infomation.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

QueenDoOver said:


> I just booked Dec 24th-Jan 1 for our family into a 2 bedroom.  This is our first stay at DVC so we are thrilled!  We'll be rockin in the New Year with you too, if we can stay up that late, that is.



well if you can stay up as late as us then you will be real 'party animals' - we might even make it until 9 pm!!!  (with two boys aged 3 and 6 I expect they will have worn us out while they keep going!!)


----------



## Starr W.

CFedor1 said:


> Thanks Starr!  Even though my kids are 12 and 9, they would both love an Easter Egg hunt.  Do you remember how early in the morning they had the "hunt"?  I'm still waffling about paying for Saturday night before our points stay on Sunday.  Thanks for your infomation.



I don't think it started that early, perhaps 8-9 ish.


----------



## Stoneham92

DisDaydreamer said:


> If you have a vehicle there is Publix and liquor store about 10 minutes away.  If you don't have a vehicle there is a small grocery store next to the resort and they have liquor available in the lobby store.  More expensive though.
> 
> There are rentals for beach needs.  It is not run by Disney and is a bit pricey.
> 
> Again, if you have a vehicle, there is a Walmart nearby where you can get boogie boards and beach chairs.  They won't be top notch, but suitable.


Thanks!  Do you know how difficult is to to reserve the outdoor grills?  Are they gas grills or do you need to use Charcoal?


----------



## princessesrule4

CFedor1 said:


> Thanks Starr!  Even though my kids are 12 and 9, they would both love an Easter Egg hunt.  Do you remember how early in the morning they had the "hunt"?  I'm still waffling about paying for Saturday night before our points stay on Sunday.  Thanks for your infomation.



I just checked the activity schedule from when we were there for Easter last year and it says the egg hunt was from 7 am to noon. You turn in the eggs for candy and the CM's keep hiding them for most of the morning.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thanks! Do you know how difficult is to to reserve the outdoor grills? Are they gas grills or do you need to use Charcoal?



Stoneham....I believe they are charcoal grills.  Not sure how many there are or how difficult they are to reserve though.   

Maria


----------



## scootert

AFAIK, the only grills are charcoal and they are across the highway at the pond.  I suspect they're first come first served, but I'd ask the front desk.


----------



## DVCconvert

The grills are charcoal, they are across the street and they are available on a first come basis. They are not really used that much so I don't think anyone would have a problem in using one.

HTH


----------



## Twinprincesses

We are waitlisted for a studio now but are currently in a 2 bedroom Garden View room.  Do these rooms have bowls and silverware in them??


----------



## sssteele

Sam and Joanie Steele - May 2-9 (Studio)
Following a 3-day cruise on the Wonder, and prior to a ten day split stay at BLT and AKV Kidani.


----------



## dis2cruise

Hi,,,

We will be going to Vero beach May 26 to May 30th.  What kind of activities are there for teens anything great for a 16 and 17 yr olds??


----------



## DVCconvert

dis2cruise said:


> Hi,,,
> 
> We will be going to Vero beach May 26 to May 30th.  What kind of activities are there for teens anything great for a 16 and 17 yr olds??




If you haven't:

Page 1, post 1 on this thread - check out under "document scans" the "daily activities" - this will give you some ideas of resort activities. Also check out all of the post ( including FAQ's) to learn of other things of possible interest (beach rentals etc)

HTH


----------



## LIFERBABE

Booked a Beach Cottage for the night after our cruise  October 14th!!

This will be our first visit to VB.  We cancelled our March stay because of the construction but this will more than make up for it


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

So we are thinking of renting points to stay at VB in July/August around the shuttle launch... we love staying with Disney, but want the beach and we gave it up in March for the 3-night DCL 

Here are my questions... 

1.) Is there a sleeper chair in the studios or a chair or daybed in the inn rooms? 

I saw the notes about the sleeper chair being added to the 1 BDR (hooray! since my little ones each need their own beds or no one sleeps), but would like to keep costs down more if possible. 

2.) I also saw the pirate dinner night on Mondays, is there still a character breakfast on the weekends? 

Thanks!


----------



## delauzons

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> So we are thinking of renting points to stay at VB in July/August around the shuttle launch... we love staying with Disney, but want the beach and we gave it up in March for the 3-night DCL
> 
> Here are my questions...
> 
> 1.) Is there a sleeper chair in the studios or a chair or daybed in the inn rooms?
> 
> I saw the notes about the sleeper chair being added to the 1 BDR (hooray! since my little ones each need their own beds or no one sleeps), but would like to keep costs down more if possible.
> 
> 2.) I also saw the pirate dinner night on Mondays, is there still a character breakfast on the weekends?
> 
> Thanks!


We were there in February in oceanview inn rooms.  We had 4 all together.  3of them had  2 queen beds and no couch or sleeper chair.  The other had a king bed and 2 couches and was much larger than the other 3 rooms.
The Pirate dinner was on Monday when we were there but there was also a character breakfast on Saturday mornings.
Hope this helps!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

delauzons said:


> We were there in February in oceanview inn rooms.  We had 4 all together.  3of them had  2 queen beds and no couch or sleeper chair.  The other had a king bed and 2 couches and was much larger than the other 3 rooms.
> The Pirate dinner was on Monday when we were there but there was also a character breakfast on Saturday mornings.
> Hope this helps!



Thanks! That is perfect! Think I will try to book the King with 2 couches room... and thanks for the info on the breakfasts too, I am so excited to go!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Just booked Ocean view Inn room (2 QN, but request for KG) August 2-7 with the AAA rate!!!


----------



## kmchar1

We leave in 2 days!!! So excited! I'll definately post a trip report and pictures when we get back from our weeklong stay! wooooohooooo!!!

Beach or no beach....this vacation is gonna ROCK!


----------



## delauzons

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Thanks! That is perfect! Think I will try to book the King with 2 couches room... and thanks for the info on the breakfasts too, I am so excited to go!



You will love it!  It was our first time to VB in Feb.  It was cold, the beach was closed most of the time and we still loved it!  I'm sure you will too! Very relaxing and tons for kids!  Do the campfire! It was so much fun!  My kids are still singing the songs!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

kmchar1 said:


> We leave in 2 days!!! So excited! I'll definately post a trip report and pictures when we get back from our weeklong stay! wooooohooooo!!!
> 
> Beach or no beach....this vacation is gonna ROCK!



Cannot wait to see the pics and hear all about it! And you are right... it will be great, beach or no... but I am hoping the beach opens for you!


----------



## madcoco

Sorry haven't been able to post an update in a couple of weeks. Here are some  pictures of the beach area. They have really built up and extended the dune quite a bit at and to the south of the beach access.  The contactor has moved a lot of sand. The sand is now right up to the bottom of the deck and the last section of the ramp is gone. Looking south towards the "point" the beach was open. They were still bringing in sand today to the Wabasso staging area next door. There were a few lost days of work due to rainfall last week. Sorry could not get a direct answer on when it would reopen but the beach is really coming along. For those of you visiting the Resort, hope you can enjoy your stay.  

1st week of March.




Today


----------



## mikeandkarla

Thanks for the updated pictures.  I was surprised to see the lower section of the ramp 100% covered.  Even more surprised to see under the deck completely filled in.  That must have been 12 feet tall from sand to bottom of the deck.  The look is totally different.


----------



## smidgy

does anyone know where the DSA's are on the beach?


----------



## DVCconvert

smidgy said:


> does anyone know where the DSA's are on the beach?



As the beach is public property and not owned by Disney, there are no specifically identified areas as DSAs.  It's been my experience that due to the on shore winds, someone could smoke 5 feet from you and you'd never know it. Please remember to be considerate, and absolutely no butts or trash should be left in the sand or on the beach as this could injury wildlife.
TIA!

HTH

Madcoco - Great photos Mike & thanks!! It's looking great!!!
{but isn't this going to make it harder to find treasure on the beach?   )


----------



## LIFERBABE

Can anyone please tell me where to find photos of the Beach Cottages?  I saw the first page and would love to see interior shots


----------



## DVCconvert

LIFERBABE said:


> Can anyone please tell me where to find photos of the Beach Cottages?  I saw the first page and would love to see interior shots




Here's a dated but nice write up with photos

http://www.mouseplanet.com/sue_holland/cottage.htm

In proably 25+ visits to DVBR I've only stayed in an OVIR once - all other times in a BC.  Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

HTH


----------



## dis2cruise

We will be going to VB on May 26 to May 30th Very excited!  

We have a couple of questions since this is our first time at vb...

  We will have 3 family members staying on our vacation
however on this trip my daughters boy friend will be joining us we are staying in an ovi room...

1.  is there a chair with an ottoman in the room I have seen some photos but not sure if the chair/ottoman was from a one bedroom or not?

2. If there is no chair/ottoman is there room for an air matteress for my daughters boyfriend to sleep on and would they give me extra sheets/blankets to make a bed???

3.  where is the washer/dryer at the inn??

4.  is the resturant/bar at the inn building as well??


----------



## mikeandkarla

dis2cruise said:


> We will be going to VB on May 26 to May 30th Very excited!
> 
> We have a couple of questions since this is our first time at vb...
> 
> We will have 3 family members staying on our vacation
> however on this trip my daughters boy friend will be joining us we are staying in an ovi room...
> 
> 1.  is there a chair with an ottoman in the room I have seen some photos but not sure if the chair/ottoman was from a one bedroom or not?
> There is no chair and ottoman in the OVIR.  Two beds, night stand, tv armoire, and table with two chairs.  The rooms are big enough for an inflateable mattress.
> 2. If there is no chair/ottoman is there room for an air matteress for my daughters boyfriend to sleep on and would they give me extra sheets/blankets to make a bed???
> The rooms are big enough for an inflateable mattress.[/COLOR].
> 
> 3.  where is the washer/dryer at the inn??
> 4th floor right off the main elevators.
> 4.  is the resturant/bar at the inn building as well??yes. Shutters, Sonyas, and The Green Cabin Room are all in the Inn building.


Have a great trip.


----------



## madcoco

> Madcoco - Great photos Mike & thanks!! It's looking great!!!
> {but isn't this going to make it harder to find treasure on the beach?  )


 You're welcome. Yes indeed. Will just have to dig just a bit deeper.


> Can anyone please tell me where to find photos of the Beach Cottages? I saw the first page and would love to see interior shots


There are links in the sig below to interior shots from the last two years.


----------



## dis2cruise

mikeandkarla said:


> Have a great trip.



thanks for the info.. looking forward to our tirp!!


----------



## theOCdisney

Madcoco, great pictures!  I'm getting excited.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dort

Where are they going to store all the chairs and umbrellas for the beach since they filled under the deck  ?

... 48 days


----------



## smidgy

DVCconvert said:


> As the beach is public property and not owned by Disney, there are no specifically identified areas as DSAs.  It's been my experience that due to the on shore winds, someone could smoke 5 feet from you and you'd never know it. Please remember to be considerate, and absolutely no butts or trash should be left in the sand or on the beach as this could injury wildlife.
> TIA!
> 
> HTH
> 
> Madcoco - Great photos Mike & thanks!! It's looking great!!!
> {but isn't this going to make it harder to find treasure on the beach?   )



thank you so much!  I will bring plastic ashtrays from home.  I *never* litter, and *never* put a butt on the ground, anywhere!

(what is TIA? or HTH?)


----------



## DVCconvert

smidgy said:


> ......
> 
> (what is TIA? or HTH?)




TIA= thanks in advance

HTH = hope that helps


----------



## Twinprincesses

I posted a couple pages back buit do not think I got a reply.  In the 2 queen bed rooms do they have utensils, bowls, plates and cups??


----------



## backyardponder

Twinprincesses said:


> I posted a couple pages back buit do not think I got a reply.  In the 2 queen bed rooms do they have utensils, bowls, plates and cups??



I assume you will be in an Inn room.  You will get paper plates and bowls; cups; plastic utensils; paper towels.  You will have a microwave, small refrigerator, toaster, and large coffee maker (uses large basket filters...bring some with you if you are a coffee drinker).


----------



## Twinprincesses

backyardponder said:


> I assume you will be in an Inn room.  You will get paper plates and bowls; cups; plastic utensils; paper towels.  You will have a microwave, small refrigerator, toaster, and large coffee maker (uses large basket filters...bring some with you if you are a coffee drinker).



Thank you, we are waitlisted for the Studio but sounds like the Inn would work for us too.


----------



## cmctammyg

We'll be there for our annual trip.  We usually go the first week of June, but our kiddos get out of school earlier, so we will be there May 23-29.  I cannot wait!


----------



## AnnaS

We will be there for three nights in August - before our 5 night trip to WLVs.

My dh, dd and I and (Our first time)
My brother, sil and two nieces (Their second time/also dvc members)

8/4-7


----------



## TinklednPants

LIFERBABE said:


> Booked a Beach Cottage for the night after our cruise  October 14th!!
> 
> This will be our first visit to VB.  We cancelled our March stay because of the construction but this will more than make up for it



Not to be Debbie Downer but I personally wouldn't book a Beach Cottage for one night.  You're not likely to get in any earlier than 5PM and you need to be out by 11 the next morning.  I just LOVE the BC's and have stayed in them several times.  But for a single night, by the time you settle in, eat, sleep, and pack up to leave, it seems like a waste of points to me.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Upgraded part of the stay today! 

Still going Aug. 4-7, but now first 2 nights are in the Inn and last 3 are 1 bed villa! DH loved the idea of the villa, but it was not open for the whole trip (in fact these night just opened) so now we get to experience both, I am so excited!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

*Just talked to the resort and the Disney portion of the Beach is OPEN!!!!*

_We check in next Thursday for 8 nights, can't wait!!!_

Tom


----------



## texhanddoc

What else is there to do around Vero Beach than the resort.  We just bought into DVC BLT and are looking at all the resorts and how to spend our points


----------



## KerriL

I got a question...Can you use the Disney Rewards card at Disney's Vero Beach Resort?
TIA,
Kerri


----------



## backyardponder

Yes, the Mouse is happy to take your money at VB in whatever form it is in.


----------



## KerriL

backyardponder said:


> Yes, the Mouse is happy to take your money at VB in whatever form it is in.



Thanks!


----------



## pycees312

is there a shuttle or transportation service avail between vero and Disneyworld? is there a shuttle from the airport to vero like they do for Disneyworld? I'm considering a split stay.


----------



## LIFERBABE

TinklednPants said:


> Not to be Debbie Downer but I personally wouldn't book a Beach Cottage for one night.  You're not likely to get in any earlier than 5PM and you need to be out by 11 the next morning.  I just LOVE the BC's and have stayed in them several times.  But for a single night, by the time you settle in, eat, sleep, and pack up to leave, it seems like a waste of points to me.



Yes, but the look on my family's faces will be well worth the 51 points and it sure will beat staying at the Radisson!

We also have a studio booked and are a large group.  I guess it's all relative.  

Some people spend $500 a day or more for a cabana on the beach and here we will get an overnight stay in a cottage for 12

So Great the beach is open!!  Wonderful news!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Really just checking in and updating.

Sorry I have been absent for a few weeks.  I have been diligently working to obtain a new job... I got it!  

I'm going to work for DHS-FEMA-Technology Support & Innovation Division.  Man, there is a lot involved in this process.  Just waiting now for the background check and clearance.

I think I have the roll call updated.  Let me know if I missed you.

We're still hoping to book the week after Christmas at VB.

Thanks for your patience my friends!


----------



## Stoneham92

Please recommend a good golf course near by VB and if you would recommend surfing lessons?


----------



## msaseifert

So so sad......we had to cancel our August Vero trip.  We were really looking forward to it BUT my son loves football and could not be taken away during that time....too much training that he would miss.  So, we cancelled our reservation & hopefully we will be able to swing it next year.  Hope someone on here got our one bedroom...


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Really just checking in and updating.
> 
> Sorry I have been absent for a few weeks.  I have been diligently working to obtain a new job... I got it!
> 
> I'm going to work for DHS-FEMA-Technology Support & Innovation Division.  Man, there is a lot involved in this process.  Just waiting now for the background check and clearance.
> 
> I think I have the roll call updated.  Let me know if I missed you.
> 
> We're still hoping to book the week after Christmas at VB.
> 
> Thanks for your patience my friends!



congrats on the new job Rob, sounds cool
may 9th can't get here fast enough for me.  anxious to see the new beach 

deb


----------



## photobob

DisDaydreamer said:


> Really just checking in and updating.
> 
> Sorry I have been absent for a few weeks.  I have been diligently working to obtain a new job... I got it!
> 
> I'm going to work for DHS-FEMA-Technology Support & Innovation Division.  Man, there is a lot involved in this process.  Just waiting now for the background check and clearance.
> 
> I think I have the roll call updated.  Let me know if I missed you.
> 
> We're still hoping to book the week after Christmas at VB.
> 
> Thanks for your patience my friends!




Congrats from Bob on the new job Rob!


----------



## momoflizandains

We will be there for the first time May 8-11.  Can't wait.


----------



## kmchar1

Just got back from a WONDERFUL vacation at Disney's Vero Beach Resort!!!! We were able to use the beach on Monday for a few hours..and then again yesterday and today! (they have opened the beach permanently from the Disney beach gate, southward so far).

Everything was PERFECT, even with the beach being closed for a few days of our trip! Will share a report and pics within the next couple of days!


----------



## DVCconvert

texhanddoc said:


> What else is there to do around Vero Beach than the resort.  We just bought into DVC BLT and are looking at all the resorts and how to spend our points



This is a partial list made by someone (whom I unfortunately forget) here some years ago.  You can try searching "verotreasures and hidden secrets"...at least that's the title I saved it under orginally. HTH



> Activities  Off Site
> 	For something different (and on the beaten track), visit The Polo Grounds in Pointe West. From January through April, polo matches are held each Sunday at 2:00 pm. Spend an afternoon watching expert riders and their beautiful steeds in action. Pointe West is conveniently located between the Indian River Mall and I-95. For information, call (772) 778-2224 or visit verobeachpolo.com.
> 	Sebastian State Park just up from the VB resort takes reservations for their turtle walks. June and July 9 PM  Midnight.  Sea turtle watch programs begin with a slide show about sea turtles, followed by a walk on the beach to the location of a nesting loggerhead sea turtle. The walk can be up to two miles. Insect repellant is suggested. Loggerhead sea turtle were seen on 2/3 of last years tours. Reservations required by calling (321) 984-4852. Reservations for June will be taken on May 15 only, starting at 8 AM. Reservations for the month on July will be taken on June 15 only.
> 	Cape Canaveral-Kennedy Space Center- 55 minute drive
> 	Vero Beach Dodgers (L.A. Dodgers Minor League team)-10 minutes
> 	Indian River Mall-20 minutes away,Movie theater,Food court
> 	McKee Gardens - Very pretty, tropical style walk-thru garden. Nice as a midday break.
> 	Hale Orchards - On Rt. 1 near the Resort. Grab some fresh off the tree fruits or take home delicious juice.
> 	Mel Fisher Treasure Museum - see some of the treasures recovered from shipwrecks in the area.
> 	Fort Pierce - South of the Resort. There is a small town center, marina and Manatee Education Center.
> 	Last year our 2 DS (18 and 23) went 1/2 day fishing with Capt. Gus Brugger Pattern Setter Charters  They both had a great time and want to do it again when we return in the spring. They caught a fish that Capt. Gus turned into filets and the restaurant at Captain Hiram's Restaurant & Marina fixed it up for them. We paid $10 each for them to prepare their fresh catch dinners.
> 	Admiral Gallery Marine, Seashore prints and paintings Admission is free:
> 	INDIAN RIVER CITRUS MUSEUM  Heritage Center, 2140 14th Ave., Vero Beach. Open 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. Tuesday through Friday. Traces history of the local citrus industry from Spanish explorers to today's high-tech processing and marketing techniques. Gift shop. Free. 770-2263.
> 	McLARTY TREASURE MUSEUM  13180 N. S.R. A1A, Sebastian Inlet State Recreation Area. Open 10 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. daily. Admission is $1; children under 6 free. History and displays of items taken from the shipwrecked Spanish Plate Fleet of 1715. 589-2147 or (321) 984-4852.
> 	SEBASTIAN INLET FISHING MUSEUM  South side of S.R. A1A bridge at Sebastian Inlet State Park. Open 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. daily. Park admission is $3.25 per car; museum is free. Devoted to educating the public about the history of Sebastian's fishing industry. (772) 399-2750 or 589-9659.
> 	VERO BEACH MUSEUM OF ART  3001 Riverside Park Drive, Vero Beach. Open 10 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. Monday through Saturday; until 8 p.m. Thursday; and 1-4:30 p.m. Sunday. Free, but $2 adult donation is suggested. 231-0707.
> 	VERO BEACH RAILROAD STATION  Indian River County Historical Society, 2336 14th Ave., Vero Beach. Open 10 a.m. to 1 p.m. Monday, Wednesday and Friday (closed on holidays). Permanent model railroad display depicting a journey through Indian River County and other changing displays. Free. 778-3435.
> 	Are there manatee viewing platforms closer to VB?  YES! Just up the road on A1A (about 40 minutes) & over the Causeway into DT Melbourne. We always stop and view the Manatees there, and enjoy all the sights of this little historical Florida town.
> 	Second, do get in your car and check out the other beaches in the area! There are free beach parks all over the place in Indian River and Brevard Counties. Head up north and go over the Sebastian Inlet bridge (10 minutes max on the A1A) to see where the Indian River flows out to the ocean! Just north over the bridge, head into Sebastian Inlet Park: Lots of exciting fishing going on here with a giant concrete pier that was just rebuilt in 2003. I've seen enormous fish get pulled up out of the ocean here. This is the only pay-park in the area, but worth it if you are looking for some more intense wave action for bodyboarding.  Great for teens- you can grab some burgers at the snack bar, and hang out on the pier watching the surfers tear up the waves.
> 	If you want some get-away-from-it-all beachtime, keep heading north past Sebastian Inlet and check out all the little beach accesses- chances are you can plop down a towel and kick it in the sun without a soul in sight.
> 
> 	You can also go south of the resort on the A1A and find some neat beaches down there too- my favorites are "Tracking Station" near Vero Beach proper- just head south until you see the 7-11. Take the road just to the north of the parking lot and it will wind back into the dunes revealing a little-known secret beach with plenty of showers, bathrooms and even a lifeguard on duty- its a great spot! There's even some wormrock reef out there about 100 yards from shore that is exciting to snorkel on days with calm surf and good visibility. Lots of good shelling here as well at low tide.
> 	Also, further down is "South Beach" and the Humiston Park Boardwalk- also neat spots- just ask someone for directions, or explore the coast road on your own.
> 	There is also the Environmental Learning Center just over the Indian River via the causeway right in front of the resort- I believe they have kayaking here as well, and you can tour the ecosystem and learn about the local marine life and plants, etc.
> 	Manatee Watch - See one of Florida's most-loved endangered species firsthand at the Manatee Observation Center. Offered seasonally.
> 	Tink's Treasure Trove - Visit and tour Mel Fisher's Treasure Museum and experience the history of the "Treasure Coast" firsthand. Then come back and comb the beach with a metal detector in search of your own treasure!
> 	Kayaking - Enjoy a peaceful four-hour cruise down the river, where you can see a variety of wildlife, including dolphins, manatees, and many types of birds.
> 	Dodgertown - This is the spring-training home of the Los Angeles Dodgers. Watch the Dodgers in action, enjoy top-notch play from the Vero Beach Dodgers April through August, and visit with sports legends at this famous 450-acre complex. Dodgertown also includes two golf courses, a conference center, a country club, and a full range of recreational facilities.
> 	Shopping - There is no shortage of shopping areas in Indian River County. You'll find the Indian River Mall (featuring The Disney Store and a 24-screen AMC® theater), beachside specialty boutiques, and Tanger Outlet Center at Vero Beach, which offers more than 75 designer-outlet stores.
> 	River Cruises - Enjoy the scenic Indian River on one of several area cruise boats. See manatees, white pelicans, and dolphins in their natural habitat.
> 	Treasure Museums - Mel Fisher and McLarty Treasure Museums offer Guests a view of the many splendors treasure hunters have retrieved from shipwrecks along the Florida coast.
> 	Riverside Theater - Located at the Civic Arts Center in Riverside Park, this 633-seat theater hosts Broadway plays, musical groups, nationally known artists, and productions by The Acting Company of Riverside Theater, its own in-house theatrical group.



* Rob !!* Wonderful NEWS!!!! I'm very happy for you!!


----------



## dis2cruise

are there meal discounts with your dvc card at vero beach?


----------



## DVCconvert

dis2cruise said:


> are there meal discounts with your dvc card at vero beach?



If you go to page 1 of this thread...and scanned documents - member privileges/pricing

see this:

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg

but the TIW card is accepted 7 days per week, alll meals and bar purchases....that would give a 20% discount - something to consider.

HTH


----------



## backyardponder

pycees312 said:


> is there a shuttle or transportation service avail between vero and Disneyworld? is there a shuttle from the airport to vero like they do for Disneyworld? I'm considering a split stay.



No.  Your best choice is to rent a car.  Taxi or limo is very expensive.


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> Really just checking in and updating.
> 
> Sorry I have been absent for a few weeks.  I have been diligently working to obtain a new job... I got it!
> 
> I'm going to work for DHS-FEMA-Technology Support & Innovation Division.  Man, there is a lot involved in this process.  Just waiting now for the background check and clearance.
> 
> I think I have the roll call updated.  Let me know if I missed you.
> 
> We're still hoping to book the week after Christmas at VB.
> 
> Thanks for your patience my friends!




WAY TO GO ROB!  Congratulations.


----------



## HETRICKL

I just booked our first stay at Vero for 10/25 for 5 nights in a 1BR!  If anyone is interested their was a Beach Cottage open for that time too.  I just couldn't bring myself to part with the points for just 4 of us.  Ooh, but I wanted too.


----------



## edk35

Add us to the Vero list. We will be staying there for the first time in July. We will arrive on July 21st and our family is booked into two Garden Inn Rooms.


----------



## AnnaS

edk35 said:


> Add us to the Vero list. We will be staying there for the first time in July. We will arrive on July 21st and our family is booked into two Garden Inn Rooms.



Denise, glad to see you have secured Vero.  We did the same thing last week and booked two Garden Inn Rooms (no ocean view available).  We will be there 3 nights before heading to WLVs for 5 nights.

Disdaydreamer - just noticed the updates on page 1 - thank you for taking the time to do this


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

We plan on booking Vero for Thanksgiving. We are thinking of a one bedroom, maybe a 2 bedroom if my inlaws decide to join us. 

What are the locations like of the villas? Any good ones to request? Ones or areas to avoid? I see that the villas are not ocean view. What kind of views might we expect? As long as it's not the trash cans I'm good, although any partial views would be nice. We don't want an Inn room, since we really want the full kitchen and the room to spread out and relax. It will be for sure myself, DH, DD13 and DS10. 

Thanks!


----------



## dis2cruise

DVCconvert said:


> If you go to page 1 of this thread...and scanned documents - member privileges/pricing
> 
> see this:
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg
> 
> but the TIW card is accepted 7 days per week, alll meals and bar purchases....that would give a 20% discount - something to consider.
> 
> HTH




thanks we don't have annual passes anymore to get the tiw card but I did see that with shutters dvc members receive 10 percent off their lunches, thanks for the info!!


----------



## dis2cruise

Chocolate Tidal Wave has anyone ever order this from shutters??  Is it as big as the kitchen sink at the beach club in dw??


----------



## DVCconvert

dis2cruise said:


> Chocolate Tidal Wave has anyone ever order this from shutters??  Is it as big as the kitchen sink at the beach club in dw??



I haven't had it, but  I've seen it and I don't believe it's as large as the kitchen sink - but it looked good!


----------



## jknepfle

We'll be there 6/11 - 6/17.  Can't wait!


----------



## Stoneham92

Looking forward to first trip to VB with DH and DD.


----------



## dreamlinda

dreamlinda and DH 9/29 - 10/2.  8th visit, second in hurricane season.  Hoping for fair skies!!


----------



## edk35

dreamlinda said:


> dreamlinda and DH 9/29 - 10/2.  8th visit, second in hurricane season.  Hoping for fair skies!!




When does hurricane season officially start??


----------



## Starr W.

edk35 said:


> When does hurricane season officially start??



June 1st


----------



## edk35

Starr W. said:


> June 1st


 Thanks 


I should know this since I am from AL...15 min. from the FL line.  Plus I lived in P'cola too.  Well hopefully it will be a CALM HURRICANE SEASON.


----------



## Starr W.

edk35 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I should know this since I am from AL...15 min. from the FL line.  Plus I lived in P'cola too.  Well hopefully it will be a CALM HURRICANE SEASON.



As a VB owner, I hope so too.


----------



## Judique

Silly Little Pixie said:


> We plan on booking Vero for Thanksgiving. We are thinking of a one bedroom, maybe a 2 bedroom if my inlaws decide to join us.
> 
> What are the locations like of the villas? Any good ones to request? Ones or areas to avoid? I see that the villas are not ocean view. What kind of views might we expect? As long as it's not the trash cans I'm good, although any partial views would be nice. We don't want an Inn room, since we really want the full kitchen and the room to spread out and relax. It will be for sure myself, DH, DD13 and DS10.
> 
> Thanks!



If you want a partial view, ask for top floor. You may get lucky and get a fair view, with some water from one of your rooms. You probably won't see the beach area, just water, as the foliage that grows along the dunes will block the beach - it's there to protect the dunes, but is much lower then it used to be. We were there for the last few days and had top floor in building 1400 and could see ocean.


----------



## Judique

LIFERBABE said:


> Yes, but the look on my family's faces will be well worth the 51 points and it sure will beat staying at the Radisson!
> 
> We also have a studio booked and are a large group.  I guess it's all relative.
> 
> Some people spend $500 a day or more for a cabana on the beach and here we will get an overnight stay in a cottage for 12
> 
> So Great the beach is open!!  Wonderful news!!



For 51 points it is definitely worth it for a large group. Oh heck - I'd do 51 points for just the two of us for that ocean view!

I think it's all relative - I would easily spend those 51 points. Some people are spending 30 points for a studio at BLT with MK view right at this moment (I couldn't get one, but was willing to book a studio, 1 bed or 2 bed to try out the resort this week for just 2 of us.)

As for the beach - south end is open. When you walk down the beach boardwalk, straight ahead is the cut off - the sand is all the way up to the boards and the bottom of the walkway is covered in sand. The north end is a drop off and Wabasso is completely closed. You can't even park there. The construction vehicles were not working on the unfinished north end the whole time we were there 25th to yesterday. It will have to start again but since I was leaving I'm sorry I didn't ask when. The finish date is supposed to be May 1st.

The sea was pretty rough with 30-40 mile winds. I watched the surf for quite a while and the new building (not Disney) down by Wabasso was lashed by waves. At times the beach stairs by it were under water, or covered in waves. I can't imagine having built that close to the sea in such an unprotected area.

I've owned at Vero for over 10 years and hadn't been back in almost 5. It's still beautiful. I may have to come here more often.
.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

We are checking in today,. I will try and post a beach update!

Tom


----------



## missdani416

Hey everyone!  We will be going back to Vero for our third trip in June. Can someone please remind me what ingredient I need to look for in a bug repellent that will keep those no seeums away.  I remember reading it on her once but I cannot find it.  No matter what I do they seem to find me! Thanks.


----------



## queendarvet

We have used Cutter advanced with picaridin.  This seems to work well.  Others have reported that Avon's Skin So Soft works as well.


----------



## dis2cruise

how is the picnic area to do a cook out is it decent?  If we are in the inn how far of a walk would it be to lug all the food to the picnic area...also any photos of it I thought a while back I someone posted a photo.


----------



## backyardponder

dis2cruise said:


> how is the picnic area to do a cook out is it decent?  If we are in the inn how far of a walk would it be to lug all the food to the picnic area...also any photos of it I thought a while back I someone posted a photo.



The picnic area and grills are isolated.  They are on the west side of A1A.  There is an undepass which goes under the road.  CM parking, tennis, archery, a lake for fishing, and other things are there.  If you are going to use the grills, you are better off driving there.


----------



## cmctammyg

Stoneham92 said:


> Please recommend a good golf course near by VB and if you would recommend surfing lessons?



Our kids have done surfing lessons the last two years.  The first year it was a large group with mostly young adults (my kids are teens).  It is basically training to get on the board and stay upright.  Last year, my kiddos were the only ones and were able to spend much more time in the water with the boards.  They had a great time and want to do it again.

Not sure about golf.  I would love more information, especially lessons for kids.


----------



## AlohaAnnie

This will be our first DVC Member Visit! We will be at Vero Beach from 5/29 - 5/31 and then off for a stay at AKV Kidani!


----------



## missdani416

queendarvet said:


> We have used Cutter advanced with picaridin.  This seems to work well.  Others have reported that Avon's Skin So Soft works as well.



Thanks so much.  I will give it a try and hopefully will not be covered in bites this time


----------



## MiaSRN62

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> We are checking in today,. I will try and post a beach update!
> 
> Tom


Enjoy Tom !  I'll be there in 29 days !!!

Maria


----------



## sissy_42

Well I'm down to 34 days!  Unfortunately my romantic beach getaway has turned in to a solo trip as the trip falls in the middle of a five week training even the BF just found out about. Oh well, I'm kinda excited as I've never vacationed alone before. I have my flight and rental car booked and just have to wait out the next few weeks. I plan on picking up a beach chair and an umbrella and catching up on some reading. There is a shuttle launch scheduled the day before I leave so I have my fingers crossed it happens. Anyone have any other suggestions for a week long solo trip?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Easter everyone !  

Can someone please refresh my memory as to what is a good request for an OVIR ? I have had an OVIR reservation 3x now and EVERY time have gotten the side view ---overlooking the pool.  I would love to just see ocean and no pool ?  What floor should I request or what manner should I word it that would increase my getting a straight-on view of ocean ?  Maybe 4th time is a charm ?  


Thanks so much 

Maria


----------



## IggyLans

We'll be there 5/12-5/17!!!


----------



## deej696

As we have done the last 3 years, you can put us down for 7/8-7/12


----------



## VBSunGoddess

We love Vero Beach We will be there for 2 weeks in July and can't wait


----------



## podsnel

I just booked the night after our DCL Western in an OVIR- hubby & I loved it so much last year, we're really excited to bring our boys for a relaxing post-cruise overnight!  We'll be there November 6-7....


----------



## edk35

Which is better at Vero or does it make a difference ????  The end of June or end of July???? Is there a "jellyfish, seaweed" season???? 

  Right now I have 4 nights booked in two Garden View rooms  starting on July22nd. I also have 3 nights booked in two OV rooms starting on June 25th. We had July booked first and at 5:28 today I called to see if they had something for June and this was what they had. I quickly booked the June days but I am calling back in the morning to cancel one set of days.  SO I am going to pick one and fit Disney around these dates. If we go in July we will have to drop the last night because we just found out our oldest son has a soccer camp he needs to attend at the end of July. So that means 3 nights in July.  I will try and waitlist a day with either the June or July dates to make it 4 nights. However I think it is a LONG shot to get two rooms for a given night.


----------



## pjweakly

What is the best way, without a rental, to get to VB for OIA?


----------



## MiaSRN62

pjweakly said:


> What is the best way, without a rental, to get to VB for OIA?



I can't think of anything better than renting a car.  But an alternative would be to rent a shuttle or limo---there are many based out of OIA ?  

Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

queendarvet said:


> We have used Cutter advanced with picaridin.  This seems to work well.  Others have reported that Avon's Skin So Soft works as well.



Agreed.  Both these have Picaridin.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> Which is better at Vero or does it make a difference ????  The end of June or end of July???? Is there a "jellyfish, seaweed" season????
> 
> Right now I have 4 nights booked in two Garden View rooms  starting on July22nd. I also have 3 nights booked in two OV rooms starting on June 25th. We had July booked first and at 5:28 today I called to see if they had something for June and this was what they had. I quickly booked the June days but I am calling back in the morning to cancel one set of days.  SO I am going to pick one and fit Disney around these dates. If we go in July we will have to drop the last night because we just found out our oldest son has a soccer camp he needs to attend at the end of July. So that means 3 nights in July.  I will try and waitlist a day with either the June or July dates to make it 4 nights. However I think it is a LONG shot to get two rooms for a given night.



Wish I had looked at posts last night.  What did you choose?  Don't you go wigging-out on me and switch to SSR 4 nights in June.  

I think June is the better month.  Less likely of storms.  No real difference with the Portugese MAN-O-WAR! or seaweed.  That is mainly determined by southeastern winds that push them up and into the beach.  I guess there might more likely hood of those winds in July.

So Denise... What did you do?


----------



## Twinprincesses

Today I picked up the cutest beach bag at Wal Mart for only $10.  I was going to get one from Lands end for $50 but the Wal Mart one looked like the one I was going to get and was a fraction of the price.  Now just waiting for my swimsuit to come down in price.  

I am still trying to decide if I want to haul beach chairs with us or just buy some down there.


----------



## dis2cruise

delauzons said:


> We were there in February in oceanview inn rooms.  We had 4 all together.  3of them had  2 queen beds and no couch or sleeper chair.  The other had a king bed and 2 couches and was much larger than the other 3 rooms.
> The Pirate dinner was on Monday when we were there but there was also a character breakfast on Saturday mornings.
> Hope this helps!



how large are the couches, large enough to sleep a teenager on ?


----------



## dreamlinda

delauzons said:


> We were there in February in oceanview inn rooms.  We had 4 all together.  3of them had  2 queen beds and no couch or sleeper chair.  The other had a king bed and 2 couches and was much larger than the other 3 rooms.
> The Pirate dinner was on Monday when we were there but there was also a character breakfast on Saturday mornings.
> Hope this helps!



Do you happen to know the room # of the king bed unit?  I have been told there are only two king bed ocean view rooms in the Inn.  Never have been sure of the accuracy of that information.


----------



## tay72699

AlohaAnnie said:


> This will be our first DVC Member Visit! We will be at Vero Beach from 5/29 - 5/31 and then off for a stay at AKV Kidani!



Wow...we will be there at that time also. We are starting at the Boardwalk  and then heading to Vero on the 29th. This will be our first visit to Vero Beach and hoping we enjoy it.


----------



## delauzons

dis2cruise said:


> how large are the couches, large enough to sleep a teenager on ?



My in-laws didn't use it as a bed but I believe it was a sleeper couch.  It should definately work for a teenager.


----------



## delauzons

dreamlinda said:


> Do you happen to know the room # of the king bed unit?  I have been told there are only two king bed ocean view rooms in the Inn.  Never have been sure of the accuracy of that information.



I should have written them down but sorry I didn't.  It was the top floor in the center.  Their room door was on the oceanside but near the staircase side .  The elevator and laundry room was diagonal to their room door.  My mother-in-law said she even questioned them at check-in if she had the right room because she thought they all had 2 queen beds.  She said they told her most did but not all.  It was huge!  Me on the other hand got a regular size room! LOL!


----------



## dreamlinda

delauzons said:


> I should have written them down but sorry I didn't.  It was the top floor in the center.  Their room door was on the oceanside but near the staircase side .  The elevator and laundry room was diagonal to their room door.  My mother-in-law said she even questioned them at check-in if she had the right room because she thought they all had 2 queen beds.  She said they told her most did but not all.  It was huge!  Me on the other hand got a regular size room! LOL!



Thanks - just for the general FYI, we had a king room last year that was 2nd floor, room #2419 that had one couch.  I don't think anyone over about 5' 4", 130 lbs would be comfortable sleeping on it.  Since it's just DH and myself we loved having the king bed!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dreamlinda said:


> Thanks - just for the general FYI, we had a king room last year that was 2nd floor, room #2419 that had one couch.  I don't think anyone over about 5' 4", 130 lbs would be comfortable sleeping on it.  Since it's just DH and myself we loved having the king bed!



Thanks for the room number.  We've been trying to snag a King-bed room for a couple years.


----------



## Hopefully

DH and I will be celebrating our 41st Anniversary at Vero in October. I would like to celebrate with a special dinner.
What restaurant would you recommend.
We will be cooking in a few nights and also trying the restaurants at the resort. But I am looking for something for a "special" dinner.
TIA


----------



## gojoe

We love the Ocean Grill. Our Diner and our server were fantastic. Our server was always there when we need him but never a when we didn't. This is a link http://ocean-grill.com/~og/intro.html  
We had diner with my sister and brother-in-law, they live in Jupiter, and drove up to see us. My sister is one of those who want to know exactly how her food is prepared and everything on the side or can you make it with out this or that. Then she doesn't even order that. He was good, sometime I think she does it on purpose. Well she raved about her diner and the service and has since gone back with some friends. Enjoy your anniversary diner.


----------



## starbox

Hopefully said:


> DH and I will be celebrating our 41st Anniversary at Vero in October. I would like to celebrate with a special dinner.
> What restaurant would you recommend.
> We will be cooking in a few nights and also trying the restaurants at the resort. But I am looking for something for a "special" dinner.
> TIA



Oriente at Costa D'Este (owned by Gloria Estefan and her husband)- it is amazing - truly a world-class dining experience.


----------



## gt01887

Any updates on the beach situation?? Heading down on the 17th for 6 nights and was curious what the scoop was.

Thanks in advance,

The Turner's


----------



## 3inthefamily

We're there for 2 nights on the 19th and 20th as well....wondering what is going on with the beach...


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just got back last night after 8 nights and the south side of the beach was open and they had planned to get the north side (split by the deck at the ocean) sometime this week.  The beach sand is not even close to what used to be there, it is dirt like, but still it was open and we were happy.

Rob,

We spent the nights in room 2418 and not only is 2419 a king on the 4th floor but also 2415 is.

Tom


----------



## dreamlinda

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> We spent the nights in room 2418 and not only is 2419 a king on the 4th floor but also 2415 is.
> 
> Tom



I am loving getting info on king rooms!  Are 2419 and 2415 ocean view rooms?  Was 2418 a king also?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## gt01887

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just got back last night after 8 nights and the south side of the beach was open and they had planned to get the north side (split by the deck at the ocean) sometime this week.  The beach sand is not even close to what used to be there, it is dirt like, but still it was open and we were happy.
> 
> Rob,
> 
> We spent the nights in room 2418 and not only is 2419 a king on the 4th floor but also 2415 is.
> 
> Tom




Thanks very much for the update on the beach!! I'm sure it'll be just great!


----------



## lisareniff

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> We spent the nights in room 2418 and not only is 2419 a king on the 4th floor but also 2415 is.



It is my understanding as well that 2415 and 2419 are King OVIRs on the fourth floor.  They are on the corners of the lobby area.   The laundry is on one of the other corners and HA GVIR on the fourth (which could have a king as well?).  We were in OVIRs 2416 and 2417 a few years ago with 17 being in the middle of the Inn building.  

If you look at the outside of the building at the top most floor (4th) there are three rooms under the curved arch in the middle of the building (2416,2417,2418).  The single balconies on either side, that are like dormers, would be the King rooms we are referring (2415 & 2419).


----------



## tjhsr

lisareniff said:


> It is my understanding as well that 2415 and 2419 are King OVIRs on the fourth floor.  They are on the corners of the lobby area.   The laundry is on one of the other corners and HA GVIR on the fourth (which could have a king as well?).  We were in OVIRs 2416 and 2417 a few years ago with 17 being in the middle of the Inn building.
> 
> If you look at the outside of the building at the top most floor (4th) there are three rooms under the curved arch in the middle of the building (2416,2417,2418).  The single balconies on either side, that are like dormers, would be the King rooms we are referring (2415 & 2419).



We stayed in the room on the right as you look at the photo. It was our first stay at VB 4 years ago great room.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Do most people buy trip insurance if they go in July??


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Twinprincesses said:


> Do most people buy trip insurance if they go in July??



I can't speak for anyone else but I'll be there in July for 6 nights and I hadn't given any thought to buying trip insurance.


----------



## La2kw

Twinprincesses said:


> Do most people buy trip insurance if they go in July??



I always travel in July and the only time I have bought trip insurance is for cruises.


----------



## dreamlinda

Has anyone done a massage at the resort in the past year or so?  We did several years ago, in a small room by the pool.  Was wondering if the massage room has moved, and if your experience was positive.  OR - anyone found a good day spa in the area?


----------



## bobbiwoz

My DSis did the yoga on the beach two years ago.  

We have a group going to VB toward the end of June.  Yesterday I was chatting with a DF who's going to be with us.  They are making plans involving their road trip, DS and family have finally bought their plane tickets...it's starting to feel real to me!!!We're going to VB this year!!! It's been 2 years since we've been there.

Bobbi


----------



## RIJim

I will be at VB in 5 days! Wahoooooooo
My first stay as a DVC member!


----------



## Stoneham92

RIJim said:


> I will be at VB in 5 days! Wahoooooooo
> My first stay as a DVC member!



CAn't wait, we arrive Sunday afternoon!


----------



## northwenald

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just got back last night after 8 nights and the south side of the beach was open and they had planned to get the north side (split by the deck at the ocean) sometime this week.  The beach sand is not even close to what used to be there, it is dirt like, but still it was open and we were happy.
> 
> Rob,
> 
> We spent the nights in room 2418 and not only is 2419 a king on the 4th floor but also 2415 is.
> 
> Tom



Thanks for the info on the king rooms !!! My DH and I will be going next month to VB and this will be our first time. I was hoping to request a king room but was told that both king rooms have closed balconies. Can someone tell me if this is true. I really enjoy sitting on the balcony and looking at the ocean but I don't want to request a king room if I can't see the view.
Thanks for any info !!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just got back last night after 8 nights and the south side of the beach was open and they had planned to get the north side (split by the deck at the ocean) sometime this week.  The beach sand is not even close to what used to be there, it is dirt like, but still it was open and we were happy.
> 
> Rob,
> 
> We spent the nights in room 2418 and not only is 2419 a king on the 4th floor but also 2415 is.
> 
> Tom



Thanks, Tom.


----------



## sgtpet

Just got back from Vero Beach, it was so great.  I am looking to return next year for a longer stay.


----------



## ppiew

Our recent trip to VB was Not what we had come to expect.  Beach chairs are filthy and torn and in a general state of disrepair; rehab of rooms consisted of painting with high gloss enamel the cupboards and armoire; utensils broken, cup missing, dirty plates in cupboard, new carpet is beautiful but dirty, beach area is much more accessible. Mousekeeping is very remiss in so many areas it is as if no one is checking them at all.  Pool bar/restaurant is slow slow slow.  Drinks no longer have fresh fruit in them ie. pineapple wedge, strawberry etc.  Grilled cheese was a real joke - barely 2 1/2 inches square - about 1 slice of bread and cheese.  It was puny and very unappetizing - what a disappointment!  And wait till you encounter the new towel policy - it is a HUGE turnoff!


----------



## edk35

ppiew said:


> Our recent trip to VB was Not what we had come to expect.  Beach chairs are filthy and torn and in a general state of disrepair; rehab of rooms consisted of painting with high gloss enamel the cupboards and armoire; utensils broken, cup missing, dirty plates in cupboard, new carpet is beautiful but dirty, beach area is much more accessible. Mousekeeping is very remiss in so many areas it is as if no one is checking them at all.  Pool bar/restaurant is slow slow slow.  Drinks no longer have fresh fruit in them ie. pineapple wedge, strawberry etc.  Grilled cheese was a real joke - barely 2 1/2 inches square - about 1 slice of bread and cheese.  It was puny and very unappetizing - what a disappointment!  And wait till you encounter the new towel policy - it is a HUGE turnoff!




Hope you complained and let the powers that be know of these concerns.


----------



## k-wa

Thanks!


----------



## DVCconvert

k-wa said:


> Thanks!



Go to post #1 on this thread - then scroll down just below the FAQ area and look for "scanned documents" there you'll find an example of a daily activity sheet.

HTH


----------



## NH Disney Mom

Count us in for 2 OV Inn Rooms Aug.16-22..CAN"T WAIT!!!


----------



## k-wa

DVCconvert said:


> Go to post #1 on this thread - then scroll down just below the FAQ area and look for "scanned documents" there you'll find an example of a daily activity sheet.
> 
> HTH



Thanks, but I was hoping to see a more recent one.


----------



## jknepfle

Anyone know if they're still offering the pirates dinner?


----------



## Mahusky

starbox said:


> Oriente at Costa D'Este (owned by Gloria Estefan and her husband)- it is amazing - truly a world-class dining experience.



Please take Starbox's word.....  on her recommendation we went last summer it was one of the best meals and experinces I have ever had!!!  Simlpy FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## mikeandkarla

VB still offers the Pirate dinner on Monday nights.


----------



## jknepfle

mikeandkarla said:


> VB still offers the Pirate dinner on Monday nights.



Thx!  Called and got a ressie for 6/14!


----------



## NH Disney Mom

Just wondering what is in the Inn rooms as far as silverware, cups, plates etc. and what's glass or plastic/paper?
Thanks!!


----------



## dreamlinda

NH Disney Mom said:


> Just wondering what is in the Inn rooms as far as silverware, cups, plates etc. and what's glass or plastic/paper?
> Thanks!!



It's slim pickin's.  A few paper plates and bowls (not plastic, paper) and if I remember correctly a small selection of plastic flatware.  Definitely not adequate if your planning on significant in room meal preparation, but okay for cereal and toast.


----------



## edk35

dreamlinda said:


> It's slim pickin's.  A few paper plates and bowls (not plastic, paper) and if I remember correctly a small selection of plastic flatware.  Definitely not adequate if your planning on significant in room meal preparation, but okay for cereal and toast.




Is there a toaster??


----------



## dreamlinda

On our last trip there was a toaster, microwave, coffee maker and small refrigerator.  So - there is some capability to "cook" in the rooms, but not really the utensils or serving ware.  It is more like continental or re-heating.


edk35 said:


> Is there a toaster??


----------



## edk35

dreamlinda said:


> On our last trip there was a toaster, microwave, coffee maker and small refrigerator.  So - there is some capability to "cook" in the rooms, but not really the utensils or serving ware.  It is more like continental or re-heating.




Thanks. We won't be cooking meals but toasting a bagel or maybe a frozen waffle.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Ceramic coffee cups and glasses (maybe 4 ea).  A bar sink. a roll of paper towels, a handful napkins. We generally pack a few real real utensils to bring with us, but these days that would have to be in check-in luggage only.  We'll usually buy a pack of paper plates and bowls when we get there.  You can request replenishment, but you'll only get them 4 at a time.

Most of the food we have relate to breakfast and lunch.  There is really no room left in the little freezer compartment once you put the vodka and tequila in there so forget frozen meals.  Milk, eggs, bread, sandwich fixens.  Usually one day for dinner we'll make just microwave baked potatoes that are sealed in plastic and works great.  Put some butter, cheese, sourcream, and bacon bits on them. Yummy.


----------



## smidgy

as far as coffee and coffee pots.  are they full size? or the usual "disney " size? or the keurig?  (need to know what size fileter to bring, etc.  thanks!)

 I'm not even going to ask about tea.. I know I almost always have to bring my own tea bags, wherever we go!  tea drinkers are discriminated against!  lol!  (hubby says, "as well they should be!")


----------



## DVCconvert

smidgy said:


> as far as coffee and coffee pots.  are they full size? or the usual "disney " size? or the keurig?  (need to know what size fileter to bring, etc.  thanks!)
> 
> I'm not even going to ask about tea.. I know I almost always have to bring my own tea bags, wherever we go!  tea drinkers are discriminated against!  lol!  (hubby says, "as well they should be!")



In the 1 bedroom and up villas the coffee pots are full sized.  Out of something like 75-80 nights spent at VB, I've only spent 1 night in a studio (OVIR) but I believe those too are full sized coffee makes.  And yes, (even thou I drink coffee) as a tea lover - bring your own

HTH


----------



## jerseygal

DVC Convert...

Sounds like you know VB intimately!! Good for you..

First time VB 4 nights this coming mid August...

Other than possible hurricane(I shouldn't even say the word), what can I expect ocean conditions?  Should be nice that time of yr?

I was told that there are chair rentals....

How much per day?  Discount for multi day chair rentals?????? Would need 3 day chair/chaise rental....

Any infor would be SO APPRECIATED! Can't wait!!! 3 Night Kidani, then 4 night VB!!!!!!!


----------



## smidgy

we willb e in an "INN" room.  what size coffemaker? thanks!


----------



## DVCconvert

jerseygal said:


> DVC Convert...
> Sounds like you know VB intimately!! Good for you..
> First time VB 4 nights this coming mid August...
> 
> Other than possible hurricane(I shouldn't even say the word), what can I expect ocean conditions?  Should be nice that time of yr?
> 
> I was told that there are chair rentals....
> How much per day?  Discount for multi day chair rentals?????? Would need 3 day chair/chaise rental....



Hi jerseygal,
I only know VB, cause I LOVE it!  I actually go there most often for working vacations - it's sooo relaxing and the sea is very inspirational!  I'm sure you'll have a great time! 

While I've not visited VB in August I can tell you that sea conditions vary widely depending mostly on the prevailing winds (anytime of year). 
Take any rip tide warnings very seriously. If you'd feel more comfortable swimming where there are life guards, just hike north up the beach (maybe 1/2mile) and there's coverage at the public beach. 
I've seen the ocean at VB both awash with white caps and still as a mirror.  The weather there in Aug will be hot and humid but again the prevail winds will be delightfully tropical at average August temps!

There are beach chair/lounges/umbrella rentals. There are no multi day rental discounts but there are discounts for dvc members.  If you go to the 1st post on this thread, and look at the FAQ section - in that it lists what's available to rent and their cost:



> What is availiable for rental at the resort?
> There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows
> (DVC Member/Non-Member)
> 2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
> Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
> Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
> Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
> 2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00



(the lower price is with the dvc discount)

I STRONGLY URGE you to go to the first post in the thread and read thur the FAQ, Scanned documents and other things there as there is a TON of info which could help you to get the most from your stay.

I hope this answers your questions, if not, or if you have others, please feel free to post them here.  There are many here as familar (or more) than I, and all of us "beachers" are friendly!


----------



## DVCconvert

smidgy said:


> we willb e in an "INN" room.  what size coffemaker? thanks!



smidgy - 
I can now confirm that the "inn" rooms/ OVIR all have the full sized standard coffee makers.  So you normal round filters/coffee pouches etc. will work just fine.

HTH

** I search for and found 3 seperate photos showing this, so I'm sure this is the case.


----------



## LIFERBABE

Just booked my sister for mid August in an Inn Room!  

I was shocked it was available!

Will the noseeums be out in August?  

Also she may split and stay at WDW for a few days.

I read the first post, but are the pics of the Inn Rooms anywhere?

I've not stayed at VB yet but cant wait til October!


----------



## DVCconvert

LIFERBABE said:


> ......Will the noseeums be out in August?.....
> I read the first post, but are the pics of the Inn Rooms anywhere?
> I've not stayed at VB yet but cant wait til October!




Hi Liferbabe,
The noseeums will appear about dusk. They seem to bother some more than others. In the inn rooms and on their balconies I doubt you'll have much of a problem, but on the grounds or on the east balconies of the beach cottages they can be an issue.

I found this previous thread that has some photos of and from an OVIR
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314922&highlight=vero+beach+ovir in post #1  (there maybe more as I didn't go thur the entire thread.

October is one of my absolute fav times to visit!

HTH


----------



## DVCconvert

bump


----------



## LIFERBABE

DVCconvert said:


> Hi Liferbabe,
> The noseeums will appear about dusk. They seem to bother some more than others. In the inn rooms and on their balconies I doubt you'll have much of a problem, but on the grounds or on the east balconies of the beach cottages they can be an issue.
> 
> I found this previous thread that has some photos of and from an OVIR
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314922&highlight=vero+beach+ovir in post #1  (there maybe more as I didn't go thur the entire thread.
> 
> October is one of my absolute fav times to visit!
> 
> HTH



Thank you!!  We have a Beach Cottage in October so I am


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Hi jerseygal,
> I only know VB, cause I LOVE it!



Hmmm... I think I just found the 2011 VB Adoration thread manager.   What would you say DVCconvert?  You game?

I know it is a bit early, but I also know the thread must be continued by genuine VB lovers....  You are the most involved currently.  I hope you will take on the task.  And, I love all your answers... Genuine.  I am pretty sure starbox and Maria will concur... I truly appreciate having you step in and be the go to person for answers.  I have been very occupied this year.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Genuine. I am pretty sure starbox and Maria will concur...



That is affirmative Rob !  DVConvert would be an excellent choice 


Maria


----------



## Orange&BlueMonorail

Anyone with pictures from the corner rooms found in the inn?  I have a request for a corner room for Labor Day, have heard they are slightly bigger, but have not seen pictures.  They look much bigger according to the fire escape maps found in the rooms.

Interested.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sssteele

Does anybody who's been to VB recently remember what fountain drinks are available at the poolside soda dispenser?  We remember that they had "diet" lemonade (Minute Maid Light?) when we were there two years ago. We want  to pick up the appropriate adult beverage to mix with it, if it's still available. We check in May 2nd, after a 3 day Wonder cruise.
                                                                            Sam


----------



## photobob

sssteele said:


> Does anybody who's been to VB recently remember what fountain drinks are available at the poolside soda dispenser?  We remember that they had "diet" lemonade (Minute Maid Light?) when we were there two years ago. We want  to pick up the appropriate adult beverage to mix with it, if it's still available. We check in May 2nd, after a 3 day Wonder cruise.
> Sam



I'll try to check my photos from last year, seems like I took a photo of it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I had a corner room in 2008----it was HUGE !  It was a garden view :





























Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

sssteele said:


> Does anybody who's been to VB recently remember what fountain drinks are available at the poolside soda dispenser?  We remember that they had "diet" lemonade (Minute Maid Light?) when we were there two years ago. We want  to pick up the appropriate adult beverage to mix with it, if it's still available. We check in May 2nd, after a 3 day Wonder cruise.
> Sam



Hi....here's what they had May 2009 (btw, I'm checking in May 3 !)











Maria


----------



## AnnaS

Great room MiaSRN!



Please removed us from the list.

I had to cancel our August reservation (and soon our October reservation).  My sister was just diagnosed with Stage 4 lung cancer and need to be here with/for her.

Hope to visit in the near future and keep the pictures coming everyone.


----------



## Twinprincesses

AnnaS said:


> Great room MiaSRN!
> 
> 
> 
> Please removed us from the list.
> 
> I had to cancel our August reservation (and soon our October reservation).  My sister was just diagnosed with Stage 4 lung cancer and need to be here with/for her.
> 
> Hope to visit in the near future and keep the pictures coming everyone.




I am so sorry to hear about your sister .




Does Vero Beach have a spa there??


----------



## sssteele

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi....here's what they had May 2009 (btw, I'm checking in May 3 !)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Thank so much for the info. I see you're from PA also. Maybe we'll bump into you.


----------



## PammyK

Checking in a week from today with my mom for a combo b-day/Mother's Day celebration.    Can't wait to relax and spend some time with her at one of my favorite resorts.


----------



## DVCconvert

Twinprincesses--
{from post #1 in this thread, Scanned Resort Documents}

VB Massage Information:
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg


AnnaS - You, your sister and family will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thank so much for the info. I see you're from PA also. Maybe we'll bump into you.
> __________________



Yes sssteele....I'm about 2 hours from Hershey !


AnnaS.....so very sorry about your sister.  So sad.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  


Maria


----------



## Stoneham92

Just returned from VB!
What a blast!
*Sunday*:  Little drizzle but still got sunburn sitting by pool, dinner at Olive Garden
*Monday*:  Surf was perfect, not to dangerous. Grabbed Chicken to Go at Publix and sat under gazebo at pool for dinner.
*Tuesday*:  Men went deep sea fishing with Capt Bob.  Ladies hung by pool.  Ocean was VERY ROUGH, CT scrapped his head pretty bad when a WAVE forced him to the ocean floor.  Men caught enough fish and had a fish fry outdoors at Indian River picnic park.
*Wednesday*:  Went for the 10 mile bike hike to Pelican Island, got caught in the downpour.  Dinner at Capt Hirams.  Hand's down one of the 10 best restaurants we have ever eaten at.
*Thursday*: Headed home after watching a specatacular sunrise 7:01am.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Stoneham92 said:


> Just returned from VB!
> What a blast!
> *Sunday*:  Little drizzle but still got sunburn sitting by pool, dinner at Olive Garden
> *Monday*:  Surf was perfect, not to dangerous. Grabbed Chicken to Go at Publix and sat under gazebo at pool for dinner.
> *Tuesday*:  Men went deep sea fishing with Capt Bob.  Ladies hung by pool.  Ocean was VERY ROUGH, CT scrapped his head pretty bad when a WAVE forced him to the ocean floor.  Men caught enough fish and had a fish fry outdoors at Indian River picnic park.
> *Wednesday*:  Went for the 10 mile bike hike to Pelican Island, got caught in the downpour.  Dinner at Capt Hirams.  Hand's down one of the 10 best restaurants we have ever eaten at.
> *Thursday*: Headed home after watching a specatacular sunrise 7:01am.



So glad you had a great time.  Getting caught in a downpour is not so bad as long as there is no lightening.  We're hoping to head there in December, so want to hear more.


----------



## kritter

AnnaS said:


> Great room MiaSRN!
> 
> 
> 
> Please removed us from the list.
> 
> I had to cancel our August reservation (and soon our October reservation).  My sister was just diagnosed with Stage 4 lung cancer and need to be here with/for her.
> 
> Hope to visit in the near future and keep the pictures coming everyone.



Your sister and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Orange&BlueMonorail

Maria,

thanks for the pics on the corner room.  I am now SO hoping that we get our request.  It looks like you could play a game of soccer in the entrance to the room.  More importantly it looks like a nice spot for naps in pack-n-plays for little ones.

Thanks again


----------



## MiaSRN62

Orange&BlueMonorail said:


> Maria,
> 
> thanks for the pics on the corner room.  I am now SO hoping that we get our request.  It looks like you could play a game of soccer in the entrance to the room.  More importantly it looks like a nice spot for naps in pack-n-plays for little ones.
> 
> Thanks again



You're welcome....I will say not every corner room is created equally. But yes, we felt like we could have had a dance party to say the least in there !

Some are larger than others.  I will honestly say that I doubt any corner room was bigger than the one I had in the pics.  This was my second corner room and the first was not this big..........

Maria


----------



## PammyK

Stoneham92 said:


> Just returned from VB!
> *Tuesday*:  Men went deep sea fishing with Capt Bob.  Ladies hung by pool.  Ocean was VERY ROUGH, CT scrapped his head pretty bad when a WAVE forced him to the ocean floor.  Men caught enough fish and had a fish fry outdoors at Indian River picnic park.



Oh, can you give more info about the fishing?  I always want to go when I'm at Vero but haven't done it yet.  

Thanks!


----------



## 3inthefamily

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi....here's what they had May 2009 (btw, I'm checking in May 3 !)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



I think the drinks are all the same but they replaced the Lemonade with Light Pomegranate Lemonade. I didn't try it but my son seemed to love it....


----------



## edk35

3inthefamily said:


> I think the drinks are all the same but they replaced the Lemonade with Light Pomegranate Lemonade. I didn't try it but my son seemed to love it....



Do they have refillable mugs at Vero???


----------



## 3inthefamily

Yes, it seemed like everyone had them except us!! $13.99, I think...


----------



## starbox

Just checking in to say we're just a little away from a month in Vero!!

We won't be staying at DVC, but we'll be in a house in Sea Oaks - right next to Disney.  Planning on taking several short trips to WDW and using pool-hopping to visit the Disney resort and say hello to our CM friends.


----------



## AnnaS

Without hijacking this thread, just wanted to say thank you everyone for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

starbox....I'm sure you'll have a great time.  You'll have to give us a TR when you get back 

And Anna....don't feel you're hijacking the thread....not at all.   Feel free to post anything.  
Keeping your sister in thought during this difficult time. 

Maria


----------



## scootert

Have they updated the washing machines in the 1 bedroom units lately?   Just wondering if they're still top loading machines or if they've changed over to front loading high efficiency....  just need to know so I bring the right detergent... thanks


----------



## Hopefully

We are planning on grilling a night or two during our week trip in October. Are there grill utensils available to use? If yes, where do you borrow them from and how long can you use them for?
Thanks


----------



## RIJim

Stoneham92 said:


> Just returned from VB!
> What a blast!
> *Sunday*:  Little drizzle but still got sunburn sitting by pool, dinner at Olive Garden
> *Monday*:  Surf was perfect, not to dangerous. Grabbed Chicken to Go at Publix and sat under gazebo at pool for dinner.
> *Tuesday*:  Men went deep sea fishing with Capt Bob.  Ladies hung by pool.  Ocean was VERY ROUGH, CT scrapped his head pretty bad when a WAVE forced him to the ocean floor.  Men caught enough fish and had a fish fry outdoors at Indian River picnic park.
> *Wednesday*:  Went for the 10 mile bike hike to Pelican Island, got caught in the downpour.  Dinner at Capt Hirams.  Hand's down one of the 10 best restaurants we have ever eaten at.
> *Thursday*: Headed home after watching a specatacular sunrise 7:01am.



we where there at the same time, Im sure we saw each other at some point! This was our first DVC stay and first stay at Vero. We had a great time, spent hours in the pool. Saw dolphin feeding all long the causeway, saw manatees at sebastian inlet. We had an ocean view inn room, after our 20hr ride down from MA, and checking in, my jaw dropped. As we walked to the room, we took a right at the stairs, when I knew the ocean was on the left! Entering the room, I went to the balcony and there was a wonderful view of........the pool! Yes, I could see the ocean way off to the left. I was very angry, I had raised my wife's hopes that we could sit on our balcony and have coffee in the am and watch the waves roll in. I went right to the desk and spoke with a CM, I was friendly, but it was hard to block my anger. She said technically it is an oceanview room and then spent some time finding us a new room, within minutes we where in a new room, facing the ocean, it was perfect! The resort was great. All we wanted to do was hang with the kids and swim. The kids (6,8) enjoyed the activities and liked the freedom of the pool area. they were constantly going from the pool to mini golf to the slide, etc. The staff was great, I never felt rushed or pressured. We loved our stay and met some very nice people. We will be back again. Next stop is Hilton Head and Beach Club in July!!!


----------



## RIJim

sssteele said:


> Does anybody who's been to VB recently remember what fountain drinks are available at the poolside soda dispenser?  We remember that they had "diet" lemonade (Minute Maid Light?) when we were there two years ago. We want  to pick up the appropriate adult beverage to mix with it, if it's still available. We check in May 2nd, after a 3 day Wonder cruise.
> Sam



they had minute maid light and I can tell you from experience it mixed well with some Absolut


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

So it is basically official, the July shuttle launch has slipped to at least mid-November. So in the next day or so I am going to cancel our inn room reservation for August 2-4 and our one bedroom reservation from August 4-7. 

I am sad to miss out on the launch and VB, I know it would have been a great trip! My only hope is that the launch slips more to the second half of Dec. or the first week of Dec. as DS has 3 weeks off at Christmas and we could go then. 

Thanks everyone for the great info! Enjoy your trips! Hope to make it to VB soon.


----------



## Stoneham92

PammyK said:


> Oh, can you give more info about the fishing?  I always want to go when I'm at Vero but haven't done it yet.
> 
> Thanks!



Sure:
Capt Hirams in Sebastian Flordia (about 7 miles from Disney VB) has the pier in back with tons of charter boats.  My husband just went in person day before he wanted to fish (watch weather forecasts) and spoke with boat captains that were hanging about.  Capt Bob was their Capt, (SebastianFishingCo.com 772-446-2204) and he quoted $500 for five hours 7:00 - 12:00.  They caught tons of fish and was filet on boat for our fish fry that night.  Got charcoal and fixings at Publix and then down to Picnic area in Indian River.


----------



## TiffanyW1

jknepfle said:


> Thx!  Called and got a ressie for 6/14!



I didn't know they did a Pirate dinner  My son is going to be thrilled  
I just called & got ressies for 6/14 too


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hopefully said:


> We are planning on grilling a night or two during our week trip in October. Are there grill utensils available to use? If yes, where do you borrow them from and how long can you use them for?
> Thanks



I don't think so (not positive though).  If you're in a one bedroom you will have a metal spatula in the kitchen.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

RIJim said:


> we where there at the same time, Im sure we saw each other at some point! This was our first DVC stay and first stay at Vero. We had a great time, spent hours in the pool. Saw dolphin feeding all long the causeway, saw manatees at sebastian inlet. We had an ocean view inn room, after our 20hr ride down from MA, and checking in, my jaw dropped. As we walked to the room, we took a right at the stairs, when I knew the ocean was on the left! Entering the room, I went to the balcony and there was a wonderful view of........the pool! Yes, I could see the ocean way off to the left. I was very angry, I had raised my wife's hopes that we could sit on our balcony and have coffee in the am and watch the waves roll in. I went right to the desk and spoke with a CM, I was friendly, but it was hard to block my anger. She said technically it is an oceanview room and then spent some time finding us a new room, within minutes we where in a new room, facing the ocean, it was perfect! The resort was great. All we wanted to do was hang with the kids and swim. The kids (6,8) enjoyed the activities and liked the freedom of the pool area. they were constantly going from the pool to mini golf to the slide, etc. The staff was great, I never felt rushed or pressured. We loved our stay and met some very nice people. We will be back again. Next stop is Hilton Head and Beach Club in July!!!



Just curious as to what time you arrived.   Did the CM say whether the resort was full?  I'm still trying to figure out when they go from first come to pre-assigned.  Also, did you make any room requests online or via email?

Thanks.  Glad you had a great time.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> Do they have refillable mugs at Vero???



Yes they do.  You can refill your own at the pool bar/grille.


----------



## starbox

RIJim said:


> She said technically it is an oceanview room and then spent some time finding us a new room, within minutes we where in a new room, facing the ocean, it was perfect! \



We've had a room classified as "OVIR" with one of those "look to the side and squint to see the ocean" views - BUT - we've also had a NON OVIR with a view of ocean and pool.  

IMHO, only ocean FACING rooms should be classified as OVIRs.


----------



## backyardponder

Hopefully said:


> We are planning on grilling a night or two during our week trip in October. Are there grill utensils available to use? If yes, where do you borrow them from and how long can you use them for?
> Thanks



I'm not sure about utensils either.  I don't think they provide them.

The important thing to realize is the grilling area is the other side of A1A.  You have to drive over there, then drive around the lake to find it.  It is kind of like going on a picnic in a forest preserve.  You need to provide your own charcoal, lighter (or charcoal that has lighter in it), etc.

The area on the other side of the road is very nice.  Great place for kids to fish (catch and release).  Tennis, archery, hiking, etc.


----------



## Hopefully

backyardponder said:


> I'm not sure about utensils either.  I don't think they provide them.
> 
> The important thing to realize is the grilling area is the other side of A1A.  You have to drive over there, then drive around the lake to find it.  It is kind of like going on a picnic in a forest preserve.  You need to provide your own charcoal, lighter (or charcoal that has lighter in it), etc.
> 
> The area on the other side of the road is very nice.  Great place for kids to fish (catch and release).  Tennis, archery, hiking, etc.



Thank You and DisDayDreamer for the answer. 
We are very excited about our first trip to Vero. When we go to WDW we never cook in the Villa. But I thought I had read here on the DIS that some of the DVC resorts had utensils to borrow at Community Halls. Maybe I dreamt it though  We are planning on eating in a few nights while at Vero, and I though grilling was a good idea.


----------



## jknepfle

TiffanyW1 said:


> I didn't know they did a Pirate dinner  My son is going to be thrilled
> I just called & got ressies for 6/14 too



Ha...what time?  Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## TiffanyW1

jknepfle said:


> Ha...what time?  Maybe we'll see you there!



We are at 6pm. My 7yr old is so excited! 

We check-in on the 14th and then travel to Boardwalk Villas on the 18th. Our first time staying at both places


----------



## Good Ol Gal

TiffanyW1 said:


> We are at 6pm. My 7yr old is so excited!
> 
> We check-in on the 14th and then travel to Boardwalk Villas on the 18th. Our first time staying at both places



we check in on the 13th and head to BWV on the 17th!


----------



## TiffanyW1

Good Ol Gal said:


> we check in on the 13th and head to BWV on the 17th!



That is pretty cool  We will be vacation buddies


----------



## jknepfle

TiffanyW1 said:


> We are at 6pm. My 7yr old is so excited!
> 
> We check-in on the 14th and then travel to Boardwalk Villas on the 18th. Our first time staying at both places



Funny...we're at 6:10, and our 7 and 5 year olds are really excited, too!  We've stayed in both places and love them both!  We're going to the Contemporary for a couple days after Vero and can't wait.


----------



## madcoco

Stopped by last weekend and meant to post these when we got home but forgot. After stopping at DTD on the way home, someone side swiped our car in the parking lot. Also had surgery this week so was just a little bit busy. Now have lots of spare time at home on the meds ah on the mends that is. Hope everyone enjoys their stay over at VB


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks SO MUCH FOR THE AWESOME PICS!

Can't wait to go!  Really feel like I need a vaca now, but will have to wait until August! 

Hope you recup fast from your surgery!!!

THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVCconvert

Mike - Great photos!!! Thanks!

I wish you a speedy recovery, and a cooperative auto insurance company!!


----------



## IluvXU

Just an FYI.  The Breakfast with the characters has been cut back to one morning a week, Saturdays.  I think from reading here this is a change.


----------



## mikeandkarla

VB used to have the character breakfast on Wed and Sat in June, July, and August. Now it is only on Sat.


----------



## starbox

The beach looks really good after the restoration!


----------



## edk35

That sign is scary!!!    My 11 year old is worried about the man-o-wars!!!  He said...."hmmmm looks like I will hang out at the pool".


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the pics and updates Madcoco !  I'll be there on Monday ! 

Hope you are on the road to an easy recovery from your surgery. 


Maria


----------



## edk35

The tentacles are the man-of-war's second organism. These long, thin tendrils can extend 165 feet (50 meters) in length below the surface, although 30 feet (10 meters) is more the average. They are covered in venom-filled nematocysts used to paralyze and kill fish and other small creatures. For humans, a man-of-war sting is excruciatingly painful, but rarely deadly. But bewareeven dead man-of-wars washed up on shore can deliver a sting." 


Man-of-wars are found, sometimes in groups of 1,000 or more, floating in warm waters throughout the world's oceans. 


Okay someone talk me INTO KEEPING OUR 4 VERO DAYS.  Hmmmm maybe we should just extend our Disney trip by 4 days.


----------



## madcoco

Thanks. Had complications from kidney stones. After having them in the past, now firmly convinced it is the absolute worst pain in the world. While still on a painful subject, here is a link to an article/video about the recent Portuguese Man o' Wars washing up on the Volusia County Beaches to the north. They were a problem up and down the East Coast FL Beaches a couple of weeks ago until the wind changed directions.(Strong Winds over 20kts from East South East for an extended period usually spells trouble)  If you have never seen one before, the video will give you good idea what one should under all circumstances avoid contact with. 
http://www.wftv.com/news/23164018/detail.html 



> The beach looks really good after the restoration!


 Thought so too. Nice how the beach is now level with the access across from the pool. Let's all hope Mother Nature is easy on us this year and we can all enjoy the "rebuilt" beach for awhile.   Hope the Mother Turtles like it too.


----------



## mikeandkarla

I hear the US Coast Guard is fearful that the oil spill in the gulf will spread down through the southern tip of Florida and up the Atlantic coast. Should all of us soon to be VB vacationers be worried?  We are getting close to our 31 day cancellation mark.


----------



## jerseygal

I hope this beach doesn't "get spoiled"...Those pics were AWESOME!

Can't wait for our Kidani, 3 night, Vero 4 night trip this August!


----------



## edk35

mikeandkarla said:


> I hear the US Coast Guard is fearful that the oil spill in the gulf will spread down through the southern tip of Florida and up the Atlantic coast. Should all of us soon to be VB vacationers be worried?  We are getting close to our 31 day cancellation mark.




  I hope not.


----------



## hygienejean

madcoco said:


> Thanks. Had complications from kidney stones. After having them in the past, now firmly convinced it is the absolute worst pain in the world. While still on a painful subject, here is a link to an article/video about the recent Portuguese Man o' Wars washing up on the Volusia County Beaches to the north. They were a problem up and down the East Coast FL Beaches a couple of weeks ago until the wind changed directions.(Strong Winds over 20kts from East South East for an extended period usually spells trouble)  If you have never seen one before, the video will give you good idea what one should under all circumstances avoid contact with.
> http://www.wftv.com/news/23164018/detail.html
> 
> Thought so too. Nice how the beach is now level with the access across from the pool. Let's all hope Mother Nature is easy on us this year and we can all enjoy the "rebuilt" beach for awhile.   Hope the Mother Turtles like it too.



We were at Vero last weekend.  We went on the morning beach walk with MaryAnn and we found a Man o war washed up on the beach.  I have never seen one and I am glad she told us what is was b/c I would never have known.

The beach re nourishment has made the beach into an interesting cliff.    We didn't mind it was it looked so different from when we were there last time.  There was a section of beach that had orange ropes/tape near the green cabin.  Mary Ann explained that this was a nesting site for a leather back turtle.  She said they normally don't rope these sites off but apparently the leather back is less common than another type (sorry don't know what it is!)  and they want to watch the nest.  Isn't that neat?


----------



## madcoco

Hope you had a nice stay hygienejean.  It is quite a dropoff from the dune down to the waterline now Hard to see it in the photos. You never forget it if you get stung by a Man o' War. At the ripe dumb age of 17  stepped right on one. Sea Turtles love to feed on them and other types of Jellyfish.

 Leatherback Turtles are huge. They are also endangered and nests are fairly rare in the area so it's always a bonus to have one right on property.  One of the CM's known as Turtle Lady(sorry can't remember her real name and not sure if she still works in the giftshop) does a lot of volunteer work with sea turtles and she has quite a collection of photos. She is usually more than happy to show them to guests. 


> hear the US Coast Guard is fearful that the oil spill in the gulf will spread down through the southern tip of Florida and up the Atlantic coast. Should all of us soon to be VB vacationers be worried? We are getting close to our 31 day cancellation mark.


Last local news report here said the oil spill was still clear of the loop current  which would send the oil around the Keys and up the East Coast. Not liking what we are hearing. They say the oil spill is as large as PuertoRico now and they still have not been able to reduce the outflow from the well :-(


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi, 
I am at VB now.....ocean view Inn room (2409) on 4th floor.  Direct ocean view and it's beautiful.  Arrived at 4:45 pm.......heading to dinner now.....


Madcoco......I've had kidney stones a few times---it is the worst pain I've ever had besides labor for sure.  So I sympathize !!!  Rest up 


Maria


----------



## DVCconvert

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi,
> I am at VB now.....ocean view Inn room (2409) on 4th floor.  Direct ocean view and it's beautiful.  Arrived at 4:45 pm.......heading to dinner now.....
> 
> Maria



OMG...tell us what you ordered and how it was...Please!


----------



## madcoco

Thanks Maria. Will do. Have a great time. Enjoy.


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi,
> I am at VB now.....ocean view Inn room (2409) on 4th floor.  Direct ocean view and it's beautiful.  Arrived at 4:45 pm.......heading to dinner now.....
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria.. have a great time!!  
We arrive Sunday, I can't wait!   
deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVCconvert said:


> OMG...tell us what you ordered and how it was...Please!



I had mahi mahi with vanilla rum sauce.....YUM
DH had seared yellow fin tuna with shrimp salsa ...also YUM
daughter had the roasted chicken which was nice and moist as far as chicken goes.  At Shutters. 

Later had margaritas at Green Cabin Room-----they make a STRONG drink !  

Thanks for all the well-wishes guys 

Maria


----------



## mcarr1635

Is there anyone interested in exchanging the 11 month window at Vero Beach for an 11 month window at Hilton Head for July 2011?

I am interested in a 3 bedroom villa at Vero, but they are rented by my 7 month window.
It's the same with Hilton Head if you want to go there.

We have the 3 bedroom at HH this July 2010 and I had to reserve that exactly 11 months ago.

Thanks


----------



## madcoco

> Later had margaritas at Green Cabin Room-----they make a STRONG drink !


Sounds like a good time was had.
Last Sat afternoon we climbed the steps in search of an adult beverage.This was supposed to be a Gosling's Rum and Coke. Me thinks the bartender graciously forgot the Coke. LOL. DW's Pina Colada was pretty potent too.Time flies when your having Rum.


----------



## DVCconvert

Sounds great Maria!!  

Mike....maybe that was a "coke Zero" 'rum and coke'??


----------



## Twinprincesses

I really hope the oil spill stays away from Vero.  I was watching the news and they said that it looks like it is going to move along the Florida coastline.  That would be horrible


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> Okay someone talk me INTO KEEPING OUR 4 VERO DAYS.  Hmmmm maybe we should just extend our Disney trip by 4 days.





Stop it...  You are going to VB and you are going to love it.  Hear me?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Later had margaritas at Green Cabin Room-----they make a STRONG drink !  Maria



No if's, and's, or but's..... this is the time to tip well.  You're being interviewed!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ha ha Mike !  I TOTALLY believe the fact that they forgot the coke in the rum and coke !  My margarita tasted like full blown tequila for sure !  
And Rob.....my Rob said the same thing about tipping !  He was very appreciative of the strong nature of the drinks at the Green Cabin Room ! 

Just had dinner at Shutters---had plans for Squid Lips but the skies opened up and it poured.....high winds....lightening and thunder.....pool closed down, along with arcade, workout room, sauna, food stand etc.   

We did do some touring today before the storm hit.  Visited the Environmental Learning Center off the Wabasso Bridge and the Barrier Island Center off of A1A. Nice places to check out mangroves, wildlife, conservation etc. Nothing fancy, sort of like very small museums.  The first place you could walk through pathways and over bridges....we saw some snakes, crabs, there was a butterfly garden.  Some people have seen turtles and otters.  We did not.  Wear sneakers or good walking shoes.  I had flips flops.....NOT good since there were some fire ants there.  

The Barrier Island Center had a small amount of exhibits and a short movie screening area on conservation (about 8 min).  

I'll post pics when I get home of these two places.  Forgot my camera USB cable.  

http://www.discoverelc.org/

http://www.barrierislandcenter.com/

Just thought I'd pass along a couple extra things to check out when staying at VB 

PS : saw a manatee swimming in the Indian River after returning from the Barrier Island Center. It was in waist deep water and two guys were in the water with it. Very cool. 

Maria


----------



## DVCconvert

Maria - that's too bad about the weather...I hope it clears for you!!
The Environmental Learning Center is really cool isn't it!! I love that boardwalk they have!!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## dis2cruise

Hi we are arriving to VB the wednesday 5/26 and leaving Sunday 5/30 we leave the day before Memorial day. I have a couple of questions..

1. Has anyone ever tried a company called Kayaks,Etc.?
they are located right in vero beach area.  I spoke to the lady her price wasn't bad at all $35 per person. Just wondering if this place is really the right place to use or if someone else has another
suggestion for another company.

2.  will there be any type of extra things going on at vb beisdes the normal things to do since it is the memorial day weekend has anyone experience anything different in the past??


----------



## Twinprincesses

So we are staying for 6 days in July.  Any good tips of where to eat while there other than at the resort or good places that deliver??


----------



## gojoe

We love Ocean Grill http://ocean-grill.com/~og/intro.html Other than some shopping we stayed at the resort. Shopping is in the same area as Ocean Grill. We did some web surfing and Vero has a lot to do. Have a great time. We are at the World in July. We are hoping to take a day to pool hop to Vero, more for the beach not the pool. We think it would be a nice day trip with our girls.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dis2cruise said:


> 1. Has anyone ever tried a company called Kayaks,Etc.?
> they are located right in vero beach area.  I spoke to the lady her price wasn't bad at all $35 per person. Just wondering if this place is really the right place to use or if someone else has another
> suggestion for another company.



Here is a past post from lisareniff that should help:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26046224&postcount=4


----------



## lisareniff

mcarr1635 said:


> Is there anyone interested in exchanging the 11 month window at Vero Beach for an 11 month window at Hilton Head for July 2011?



I would have been very interested if I hadn't just used next UY's VB points!  Oh well.


----------



## dis2cruise

DisDaydreamer said:


> Here is a past post from lisareniff that should help:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26046224&postcount=4



thank you


----------



## mcarr1635

lisareniff said:


> I would have been very interested if I hadn't just used next UY's VB points!  Oh well.



Hi Lisa,
We could keep this in mind for 2012!

My family absolutely loves  the 3 BR at HH, but would like to try the 3 BR at Vero.  It is never available at the 7 month window.

What are UY's?


----------



## Good Ol Gal

mcarr1635 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> We could keep this in mind for 2012!
> 
> My family absolutely loves  the 3 BR at HH, but would like to try the 3 BR at Vero.  It is never available at the 7 month window.
> 
> *What are UY's? *



UY = Use Year


----------



## Beachangel

Just came back from a week @ VB - fabulous weather - big changes to the beach.


----------



## kritter

Beachangel said:


> Just came back from a week @ VB - fabulous weather - big changes to the beach.



Do you have any pictures of the new beach??


----------



## Beachangel

kritter said:


> Do you have any pictures of the new beach??



Sorry, I don't, but its now got like a 20' berm of sand. Quite a challenge for some to walk up from the ocean.  

No more shells on the beach - last year we bought a piece of luggage to bring home all the shells we found! 

First time visiting in May and it was delightful. Heading back in August.


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

we like squid lips for dinner and we will certainly be going there when we are there in JUNE!


----------



## starbox

Twinprincesses said:


> So we are staying for 6 days in July.  Any good tips of where to eat while there other than at the resort or good places that deliver??



Casual Florida Dining -Sqquid Lips or Mr. Manatee's
Pizza/casual Italian - Nino's

Five Star Dining - Oriente in Cosa d' Este - Cuban Fusion w/ 
Lots of seafood, same price as Shutters.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Beachangel said:


> Sorry, I don't, but its now got like a 20' berm of sand. Quite a challenge for some to walk up from the ocean.
> 
> No more shells on the beach - last year we bought a piece of luggage to bring home all the shells we found!
> 
> First time visiting in May and it was delightful. Heading back in August.



it makes me kinda sad that we won't be able to bring lots of shells home, but it makes me happy to know that I won't have to get all those tiny shells out of ..... well you know where!


----------



## lisareniff

It's been a couple years but as something different we enjoyed Mo'bay Grill in Sebastian.


----------



## scootert

Just back from 6 wonderful nights in Vero.  The beach restoration is great, weather was warm, and the water was "refreshing".   The ocean was very calm - last year waves were huge, this year, very calm.    

We thought the resort was much busier than in years past - always go about the same time each year.  

Ate at Shutters each night and it was great.  Had the local catch most days, but also enjoyed the pot roast.

Just one issue .... if you're planning to rent a beach umbrella, check and see what policy they're following.  Second day there we went down about 10:30 and were told everything was taken and they didn't have any more umbrellas (had a total of 18 or 19).   They said they had been reserving them for folks in advance (not asking for payment, just "reserving"), but were not going to do it anymore.  Next day I go down at 9 and find out most of them had been reserved.  Different person at the cabin said  "my boss told me not to let people reserve them, but I'll do it"..... 

So, DH and I agree that next year, we'll stop and buy a couple of chairs and umbrellas so we can set up where we want, when we want.


All in all a wonderful, relaxing time.


----------



## jillianml

subbing


----------



## DisDaydreamer

scootert said:


> So, DH and I agree that next year, we'll stop and buy a couple of chairs and umbrellas so we can set up where we want, when we want.
> 
> 
> All in all a wonderful, relaxing time.




Glad you had a wonderful time.  That is the way to do it with chairs.  Just irks me though that the rental people plant their unbrellas for first 200 ft or so in both directions 

Can't wait to see the beach.


----------



## scootert

DisDaydreamer said:


> Glad you had a wonderful time.  That is the way to do it with chairs.  Just irks me though that the rental people plant their unbrellas for first 200. ft or so in both directions
> 
> Can't wait to see the beach.




The rentals are set up on the dune, but with the refurbishing, there's a lot more space down by the ocean itself and plenty of room there for set up.  In some ways I think that's a better spot.

It's hard to imagine just how much sand they had to dump to build it up as they did.


----------



## jknepfle

We'll be there June 11.  I'd sure love to see some more refurbished beach pics if anyone has any.

Also, my wife is thinking about taking our daughter to do the snorkeling class and some long-ish bike ride.  Anyone done those?


----------



## FLDisneyFan

I took some photos of the beach this morning on an iPhone.  However, I have no idea how to upload them onto this site. I did not see the beach before, so I have no idea what it was like before.  But there is a steep, maybe 3 feet, drop off.  It was my first time using the DVC points and Vero Beach is my home resort.  I loved it!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

scootert said:


> The rentals are set up on the dune, but with the refurbishing, there's a lot more space down by the ocean itself and plenty of room there for set up.  In some ways I think that's a better spot.
> 
> It's hard to imagine just how much sand they had to dump to build it up as they did.



That is good to hear. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mcarr1635

FLDisneyFan said:


> It was my first time using the DVC points and Vero Beach is my home resort.  I loved it!



Did you just buy into the DVC?  (Since Vero is your "home" and this is your first time using points.)

I am looking for someone who has Vero as their "home" to trade with me for Hilton Head for the summer of 2011.

HH is my "home" and I have the 11 month window there, but I can't get into Vero when we want to reserve with the 7 month window.

We love Hilton Head, but we would like to try a 3 BD at Vero.

If you might be interested in a trade let me know.


----------



## FLDisneyFan

Yes, I just bought into DVC through a resale but only 75 points.  I'd be very interested in Hilton Head, but I don't think I'd be a good person to trade with so few points.  You might get half a night on a 3 BD trading with me!!!

I did get an offer when I checked into Vero Beach at buying 100 more points at $80 per point.  I'm still considering it.


----------



## Par8hed

mcarr1635 said:


> Did you just buy into the DVC?  (Since Vero is your "home" and this is your first time using points.)
> 
> I am looking for someone who has Vero as their "home" to trade with me for Hilton Head for the summer of 2011.
> 
> HH is my "home" and I have the 11 month window there, but I can't get into Vero when we want to reserve with the 7 month window.
> 
> We love Hilton Head, but we would like to try a 3 BD at Vero.
> 
> If you might be interested in a trade let me know.




Hi!  I'm a VB owner who would be very interested in this for 2012 (Planners that we are 2011 is already all booked up).  I'm on a self-imposed sabbatical from these boards though so I'll have my wife (VBSunGoddess) reach out to you.  We've done the Vero Beach Cottages several times.....you won't be disappointed.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Recently back from a great stay in an ocean view Inn room on the 4th floor(# 2409). Highly recommend this room---great view !  These pics were all taken May 3-6.













































































Maria


----------



## kritter

MiaSRN62 said:


> Recently back from a great stay in an ocean view Inn room on the 4th floor(# 2409). Highly recommend this room---great view !  These pics were all taken May 3-6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Great Photos Maria, Thanks, so much for sharing!!


----------



## jknepfle

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## madcoco

Thanks for sharing the great pix Maria  Where's the Margarita? ;-) Great perspective shot of the beach. Makes it easy for people to see how the dune slopes down to the beach.


----------



## Twinprincesses

I know that this has been asked before but can someone tell me about characters at Vero.  When are they around??


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Where's the Margarita? ;-) Great perspective shot of the beach. Makes it easy for people to see how the dune slopes down to the beach.
> __________________/QUOTE]
> 
> Ahhh...here is that very strong drink in question (Wildberry Margarita).  Had a few of those !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...glad u all liked the photos.  And yes....it was quite a slope down to the ocean !!!!  Like a ledge.......
> Wish I was still there !!!!
> 
> 
> *Twinprincess* :  the characters are only present during the Saturday breakfast in Shutters to my knowledge.
> Maria


----------



## Twinprincesses

MiaSRN62 said:


> Where's the Margarita? ;-) Great perspective shot of the beach. Makes it easy for people to see how the dune slopes down to the beach.
> __________________/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twinprincess* :  the characters are only present during the Saturday breakfast in Shutters to my knowledge.
> Maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who is there and how far in advance do I need to make reservations.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Great perspective shot of the Margarita 

No Grove Island Packaging shelves shots though?  I look forward to those!  




MiaSRN62 said:


> Maria


----------



## madcoco

> Great perspective shot of the Margarita


 LOL Rob. Just knew Maria wouldn't fail us.  One Tequila, Two Tequila, Three Tequila Floor.  Can you picture that perspective?


----------



## mikeandkarla

Thanks for the pics Maria. The beach looks great. A lot different, but still great. We will be there to try it out in 30 days.


----------



## mcarr1635

Par8hed said:


> Hi!  I'm a VB owner who would be very interested in this for 2012 (Planners that we are 2011 is already all booked up).  I'm on a self-imposed sabbatical from these boards though so I'll have my wife (VBSunGoddess) reach out to you.  We've done the Vero Beach Cottages several times.....you won't be disappointed.



This sounds great!!  2012 will work for us also 

My email is mcarr1635@aol.com

Thanks


----------



## madcoco

AerialShot of VB. Friend of a Friend in Sebastian took it from his aircraft.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisDaydreamer said:


> Great perspective shot of the Margarita
> 
> *No Grove Island Packaging shelves shots though?  I look forward to those!  *



LOL....not this trip Rob 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Twinprincesses said:


> Twinprincesses36623895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who is there and how far in advance do I need to make reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chrissy,
> I've never done this breakfast and I'm not even sure in the past couple years of doing our VB Adoration thread if anyone has posted pics or anything ?  Maybe I'll have to book it next stay !?  Just to see what it's all about.....
> 
> To my knowledge, it's only Goofy and Donald and I would suggest booking as far ahead as possible....no less than 3-4 weeks at best.  I think it can fill up fast.  I believe it's eggs, mickey waffles, bacon, fruit etc ?   Wish I had more details for you.  Hope this helps
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaSRN62

madcoco said:


> AerialShot of VB. Friend of a Friend in Sebastian took it from his aircraft.



Love this shot madcoco !  I can see where I was hanging out on the beach 


Maria


----------



## jillianml

Hello everyone,we are so excited to be coming to Vero!My DD age 11 and myself are doing a mother daughter trip.The 1st 8 days at disney then to Vero to recover for 2 days!I am wondering how easy it is to get onto the beach,meaning is there just one main access point at the main pool resort area?The only other beach experience my DD knows is the outerbanks in NC.So this will be way more action then she is use too!We are flying so we cant pack beach chairs so I ordered a set and am having them delivered to the resort(Thanks to the great advice on this board,thank you)Another question is how far away can the villas be from the parking of cars?Is there Bell Services to help me with the luggage situation?Thank you so much for all the great advice on this board it has really helped me plan an amazing get away!(My husband is going to Vegas!LOL)Anyone have any suggestions from past experience lay it on me!


----------



## starbox

MiaSRN62 said:


> Twinprincesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chrissy,
> I've never done this breakfast and I'm not even sure in the past couple years of doing our VB Adoration thread if anyone has posted pics or anything ?  Maybe I'll have to book it next stay !?  Just to see what it's all about.....
> 
> To my knowledge, it's only Goofy and Donald and I would suggest booking as far ahead as possible....no less than 3-4 weeks at best.  I think it can fill up fast.  I believe it's eggs, mickey waffles, bacon, fruit etc ?   Wish I had more details for you.  Hope this helps
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## FLDisneyFan

jillianml said:


> I am wondering how easy it is to get onto the beach,meaning is there just one main access point at the main pool resort area?The only other beach experience my DD knows is the outerbanks in NC.So this will be way more action then she is use too!We are flying so we cant pack beach chairs so I ordered a set and am having them delivered to the resort(Thanks to the great advice on this board,thank you)Another question is how far away can the villas be from the parking of cars?Is there Bell Services to help me with the luggage situation?Thank you so much for all the great advice on this board it has really helped me plan an amazing get away!(My husband is going to Vegas!LOL)Anyone have any suggestions from past experience lay it on me!



I'll try to answer your questions.  I was just there this week for the first time.  From the pool area there is a short bridge/ramp to the beach.  You need your key card to access the beach and return.  There is parking under the buildings (except for the cottages) and just outside the buildings so it is always fairly close.  I was asked at check in if I needed help with luggage which I didn't, but there were also luggage carts in the garage at the elevators.  

Have a great time at Vero Beach!  I really enjoyed it and looking forward to returning soon!


----------



## DVCconvert

Twinprincesses said:


> MiaSRN62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who is there and how far in advance do I need to make reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current CB does feature Goofy and Donald. Previously it was Goofy and Max. I agree that you should make a ressie as early as possible as often many locals also make ressies.
> 
> HTH
Click to expand...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

madcoco said:


> AerialShot of VB. Friend of a Friend in Sebastian took it from his aircraft.



Hey Mike...  Thanks for the photo.  You're like our eyes and ears on the ground.  Thanks for the many shots and info you have provided, from the mystery grave marker to the beach renovation, and everything else.


----------



## jillianml

FLDisneyFan said:


> I'll try to answer your questions.  I was just there this week for the first time.  From the pool area there is a short bridge/ramp to the beach.  You need your key card to access the beach and return.  There is parking under the buildings (except for the cottages) and just outside the buildings so it is always fairly close.  I was asked at check in if I needed help with luggage which I didn't, but there were also luggage carts in the garage at the elevators.
> 
> Have a great time at Vero Beach!  I really enjoyed it and looking forward to returning soon!



Thank you so much for this info it has helped me get a feel for the place!


----------



## madcoco

> Hey Mike... Thanks for the photo. You're like our eyes and ears on the ground. Thanks for the many shots and info you have provided, from the mystery grave marker to the beach renovation, and everything else.


 You're welcome. Just happy to pitch in a penny or two. Thank you and others for making this such a great thread providing experiences and info. Also for taking the time to put all of the info together
in one area. 30+ years around the area has helped. Yikes it's been that long since beach bum college days Getting old. It would be nice to remember half of which you forget. LOL


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We are getting ready to head back to VB in less than a month. 

This is my favorite picture I took from our first trip there, last June.  I took it at sunset. 






My DH swears there is a shark fin on the right side of the picture 

We're making our packing list and trying to decide.. do we bring chairs with us, buy some chairs while we're there or just sit on the beach.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good Ol Gal, that's gorgeous!


----------



## podsnel

We were there in Sept 09- LOVED that breakfast!!  The characters were Goofy & Donald- Donald was a FLIRT!  He wanted to take us out for DRINKS!! 











The food came out in courses, and it was all delicious- especially those breakfast potatoes!!  If you wanted more of anything, they were happy to bring out more- even Mickey Waffles. 






There were several varieties of pastries in this cone-
















Goofy wanted to dance-






The character interaction was GREAT! At the end of our breakfast, they wrapped up everything we wanted to take with us- which was the fruit and the pastries.  

But Donald! What about DAISY!?!


----------



## dis2cruise

We will be arriving at VB for the 1st time next Wednesday!!

We will be in a studio but would LOVE to make some 
fancy cocktails, can I call up at the front desk and get a blender delivered to our room would they do that or should I pack one??


----------



## DVCconvert

dis2cruise said:


> We will be arriving at VB for the 1st time next Wednesday!!
> 
> We will be in a studio but would LOVE to make some
> fancy cocktails, can I call up at the front desk and get a blender delivered to our room would they do that or should I pack one??



Yes, they should be able to do this for you.




podsnel-
great photos!  I remember your photo/TR post from last year!


----------



## madcoco

Beautiful shot Good Ol Gal and podsnell Thanks for sharing the breakfast pix.

Just some pictures of the Resort Beach from prior to Hurricane Season '04 to present.








Dune Renourishment '03




Hurricane Francis Jeanne '04




Temporary Beach Access/Beach Restoration '04








Beach Restoration '10


----------



## dis2cruise

we will be heading down to vb next week.  in the area is there any bars/resturants that play ragee type of music??


----------



## jknepfle

Anyone know for sure if I can use my Vero Beach parking pass at Epcot?  I want to drive from Vero directly to Epcot.  I don't have annual passes and I don't want to have to check in to our WDW hotel before going to Epcot so we can be sure to make rope drop.  TIA!


----------



## TinklednPants

Good Ol Gal said:


> My DH swears there is a shark fin on the right side of the picture
> .



I don't see the shark fin.....but it's hardly a far fetched possibility.  The waters there are loaded with sharks.


----------



## madcoco

> we will be heading down to vb next week. in the area is there any bars/resturants that play ragee type of music??


Could be perfect timing for you. Going to be a fun Memorial Day Weekend.  Captain Hiram's and the Sebastian Beach Inn both have Reggae Music on Sundays. Two great places to listen to live music.
Captain Hiram's Resort Complex is on Indian River Drive in nearby Sebastian(10 minutes from VB Resort)   Not sure how long you are staying but a number of us will be there on the 30th. Music starts at 12noon with the CocoLocos (Surf Rock) Ila Mawana Reggae Band at 3:30 followed by Reggae Star Pato Banton at 8:30. 
On the 31st just follow us up to the Reggae Party at Sebastian Beach Inn. No cover charge on the outdoor deck.
It is located about 5 miles north of the Sebastian Inlet on A1A (just turn right out of resort and head north about 10 miles) 
 Be safe Obey the speedlimits. Can  guarantee speedtraps on the Wabasso Causeway headed to/from the Resort and AIA near the Inlet Memorial Day Weekend. Have fun!!


> Anyone know for sure if I can use my Vero Beach parking pass at Epcot?


Yes you can.


----------



## edk35

TinklednPants said:


> I don't see the shark fin.....but it's hardly a far fetched possibility.  The waters there are loaded with sharks.



SHARKS    Our 11 year old swears HE WILL NOT GET IN THE WATER AND THAT HE WILL STAY AT THE POOL.


----------



## dis2cruise

madcoco said:


> Could be perfect timing for you. Going to be a fun Memorial Day Weekend.  Captain Hiram's and the Sebastian Beach Inn both have Reggae Music on Sundays. Two great places to listen to live music.
> Captain Hiram's Resort Complex is on Indian River Drive in nearby Sebastian(10 minutes from VB Resort)   Not sure how long you are staying but a number of us will be there on the 30th. Music starts at 12noon with the CocoLocos (Surf Rock) Ila Mawana Reggae Band at 3:30 followed by Reggae Star Pato Banton at 8:30.
> On the 31st just follow us up to the Reggae Party at Sebastian Beach Inn. No cover charge on the outdoor deck.
> It is located about 5 miles north of the Sebastian Inlet on A1A (just turn right out of resort and head north about 10 miles)
> Be safe Obey the speedlimits. Can  guarantee speedtraps on the Wabasso Causeway headed to/from the Resort and AIA near the Inlet Memorial Day Weekend. Have fun!!
> Yes you can.



Wow! thanks for all your info and we WILL watch our speed!!


----------



## Hopefully

Due to all of the radio reports here in MA, talking about the probability of the oil slick entering the "loop current" and traveling through the Keys and up the East Coast of Fla, DH decided to cancel our October trip to Vero. I am very disappointed, as I was well into planning for a week at the beach.
All is not lost as we did book a week at SSR.
We first tried to book BCV, our home, BWV, VWL, AKL Jambo and Kidani, BLT and the were all booked for our week in early October.
Hopefully the reports are premature and wrong about the oil spill.
We will look forward to a Vero Beach trip next year.


----------



## edk35

Hopefully said:


> Due to all of the radio reports here in MA, talking about the probability of the oil slick entering the "loop current" and traveling through the Keys and up the East Coast of Fla, DH decided to cancel our October trip to Vero. I am very disappointed, as I was well into planning for a week at the beach.
> All is not lost as we did book a week at SSR.
> We first tried to book BCV, our home, BWV, VWL, AKL Jambo and Kidani, BLT and the were all booked for our week in early October.
> Hopefully the reports are premature and wrong about the oil spill.
> We will look forward to a Vero Beach trip next year.




WOW really?!! We are due to be at Vero for 4 nights starting on July 21st. OMG I hope this does not loop around.


----------



## Twinprincesses

What number do I call to make reservations at Shutters?


----------



## KerriL

1-772-234-2000


----------



## Caren

Just saw a report on the news of tar balls washing up at Vero Beach. They're claiming it has nothing to do with the oil spill.


----------



## dis2cruise

is there a place to get a burger or fries near the pool area? does someone have a photo of the menu ??


----------



## DVCconvert

Caren said:


> Just saw a report on the news of tar balls washing up at Vero Beach. They're claiming it has nothing to do with the oil spill.



It's not "tar balls" it was described as tar "pancakes" and it does not have anything to do with "the oil spill" IF you're referring to the Gulf oil rig....the "pancakes" are not an 'ecological diasaster' nor a problem for swimmers/fisherman/boaters.

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2010/may/17/tar-pancakes-wash-up-on-vero-beach-but-not-from/



> dis2cruise asked:
> is there a place to get a burger or fries near the pool area?



http://allears.net/menu/menu_bleachers.htm


----------



## denegate

Great info on this thread - thanks so much to all of you sharing your experiences!  We will be at Vero Beach for the first time from July 27 - August 3.  I read something about ordering beach chairs online and having them delivered to the room.  I like this idea since it will save money on renting.  Any suggestions as to where to order them from??  I would be happy to leave them for another family when we leave.


----------



## Twinprincesses

KerriL said:


> 1-772-234-2000



Thank you.  You can book 90 days out so I made our character b-fast meal.

I also asked her about the oil and she told me they hope it stays away since it is Turtle nesting season.  We are keeping our reservation regardless.  Airfare is paid and there is more to do than the beach.


----------



## photobob

Well we cancelled our trip for June 27-July2. We decided to go to WDW instead this year, so hopefully someone's waitlist came through! We had and 1 BDR and our friends had a 2 BDR that we cancelled Monday. Sorry no photo trip report from Vero from Photobob this year, you'll have to settle for a WDW version.

We decided to cancel for a myriad of reasons, the largest being I got the WDW fever and boy is that hard to shake!!


----------



## DVCconvert

photobob said:


> .......Sorry no photo trip report from Vero from Photobob this year, you'll have to settle for a WDW version.
> 
> We decided to cancel for a myriad of reasons, the largest being I got the WDW fever and boy is that hard to shake!!



That's too bad Bob - I've always enjoyed your reports and particularly your photos!!  I do understand however, and I hope you all have a magical visit!!!


----------



## DVCconvert

denegate said:


> Great info on this thread - thanks so much to all of you sharing your experiences!  We will be at Vero Beach for the first time from July 27 - August 3.  I read something about ordering beach chairs online and having them delivered to the room.  I like this idea since it will save money on renting.  Any suggestions as to where to order them from??  I would be happy to leave them for another family when we leave.



For Beach chairs you have several options:

1) rent at resort (discounts for members - pricing shown in post 1 of this thread)

2) drive to walmart, buy, use, discard

3) rent from local provider (ie., orchid island rentals-historically they have more stuff than what is listed on their website for rental)

I've personally only done #1 above.  Some have mail ordered them and had them shipped to the resort (timed to arrive for their checkin date)

HTH


----------



## dis2cruise

do the "LOVE BUGS" fly around vero beach area like at disney world??


----------



## madcoco

> It's not "tar balls" it was described as tar "pancakes" and it does not have anything to do with "the oil spill" IF you're referring to the Gulf oil rig....the "pancakes" are not an 'ecological diasaster' nor a problem for swimmers/fisherman/boaters.


Exactly they have occasionlly washed up on the beaches for as long as I can remember. People just never gave them much thought until now. *The State of FL encourages people to report any tarballs,pancakes etc to this number (866) 448-5816*
 This happened a few years ago. A tourist on the beach thought he had a small hardened tarball/pancake. After examination, it was actually an Encrusted Spanish Silver Cob(coin) from one of the local wrecks. People have skipped these back into the water or thrown them away thinking they were just tar or rocks for years. 99.999% of the time it will be tar and you will end up with one heck of a mess between the toes or fingers.(Use Dawn)   Imho it is inevitable that the "real oil spill" reaches our shores. Just how much and the effects on the environment is the question.  Marine Life took a  hard hit this winter in FL and the spill could mean a disaster for years to come. 
Lets prepare for the worst and hope for the best. 









> do the "LOVE BUGS" fly around vero beach area like at disney world??


Yes unfortunately they can but at least they don't bite like No-See-Ums or Mosquitos. If you are driving your personal vehicle suggest putting a fresh coat of wax and RainX on the windshield. It will help.


----------



## DVCconvert

dis2cruise said:


> do the "LOVE BUGS" fly around vero beach area like at disney world??



"love bugs" are "love bugs" no matter where they are found...they all "fly".

that said, I have not found them to be as evident at VB as WDW...probably due the the off shore breeze that normal exists at VB.


----------



## madcoco

DVCconvert Just wanted to say Thanks for posting the link to the article.Quite a bit of valuable contact information in it.


----------



## backyardponder

Good Ol Gal said:


> We are getting ready to head back to VB in less than a month.
> 
> This is my favorite picture I took from our first trip there, last June.  I took it at sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH swears there is a shark fin on the right side of the picture
> 
> We're making our packing list and trying to decide.. do we bring chairs with us, buy some chairs while we're there or just sit on the beach.



Great photo, but it had to be at sunrise since VB faces east!


----------



## dcmmgw

We're heading to the world this Sunday for 6 days(OKW) and then will be at VB for Memorial Day Weekend.  

Anyone know if they do anything special that weekend? 

Thanks


----------



## philatiger

dcmmgw said:


> We're heading to the world this Sunday for 6 days(OKW) and then will be at VB for Memorial Day Weekend.
> 
> Anyone know if they do anything special that weekend?
> 
> Thanks



We arrive on the 30th, were wondering the same thing.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I don't think there is any special event, but every weekend at VB is special. 

Plus you're smack dab in the middle of sea turtle nesting season.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wow....awesome pics Rob !
My daughter would love love to see turtles during one of these trips to VB !!!


Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow....awesome pics Rob !
> My daughter would love love to see turtles during one of these trips to VB !!!
> Maria



Actually, we've never been lucky enough to see one nesting at night, but we did see this one from the beach.






Take care Maria.


----------



## madcoco

Great photo and it appears to be a Leatherback.Pretty rare to see.


----------



## dis2cruise

oh no....

we will be leaving for vb on Wednesday and staying until Sunday is tropical storm Alex in our future??  HOPE NOT!!  read this on weather.com ugh...

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/may-coastal-concern_2010-05-21?page=2

keeping my fingers crossed for warm blue skys


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dis2cruise said:


> oh no....
> 
> we will be leaving for vb on Wednesday and staying until Sunday is tropical storm Alex in our future??  HOPE NOT!!  read this on weather.com ugh...
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/may-coastal-concern_2010-05-21?page=2
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed for warm blue skys


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


>




 Yes, let's have some pixie dust!  Our Memorial weekend plans include a cruise to Nassau!

Bobbi

PS.  I've forwarded the turtle pictures to everyone who is coming to VB with us in just a bit over a month!!!


----------



## nickspace

I am planning on bringing my 16 year old son to VB for his birthday. What would he enjoy at the resort or in the area? One thing I am planning is an airboat ride. 

Suggestions Please?

Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

nickspace said:


> I am planning on bringing my 16 year old son to VB for his birthday. What would he enjoy at the resort or in the area? One thing I am planning is an airboat ride.
> 
> Suggestions Please?
> 
> Thanks!



JetSki... Not cheap, but he will love being the driver.


----------



## queendarvet

DisDaydreamer said:


> JetSki... Not cheap, but he will love being the driver.



I agree.  The jetskis were the highlight for my teens.  They got to see a lot of turtles while they were out on the ocean as well (this was in August).


----------



## TinklednPants

queendarvet said:


> I agree.  The jetskis were the highlight for my teens.  They got to see a lot of turtles while they were out on the ocean as well (this was in August).



Anyone know how old you need to be to ride solo?


----------



## queendarvet

TinklednPants said:


> Anyone know how old you need to be to ride solo?



Sorry I really don't remember.  My DH went out with the kids.  All three were on one jetski.  They took turns driving (they were 16 and 20).  The rental operator sort of looked the other way in regards to switching drivers.  I always knew when my daughter was the driver.  It was the only time she wasn't screaming!


----------



## madcoco

> Anyone know how old you need to be to ride solo?


 21



> We're heading to the world this Sunday for 6 days(OKW) and then will be at VB for Memorial Day Weekend. Anyone know if they do anything special that weekend?



Not sure what they have planned this year. Always a Watermelon Eating Contest, some different pool games,DJ etc. Here is a 2008 Activities Sheet. Activities are similar every year. Have a fun trip. See you there.


----------



## jillianml

We purchased a disney gift card for my DD age 11,so she would have her own money when running around ect...Does anyone know if they take this at VB for like activity fees and at the pool bar ,beach rentals?


----------



## DVCconvert

jillianml said:


> We purchased a disney gift card for my DD age 11,so she would have her own money when running around ect...Does anyone know if they take this at VB for like activity fees and at the pool bar ,beach rentals?



I'm quite certain that they will take the DGC at the places you mention. In the event they don't I know for 100% you can simply charge those things to your KTTW and then pay them off using the DGC at the front desk (I've done this).

HTH


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Always a Watermelon Eating Contest, some different pool games,DJ etc



How fun would this be !??   

Also Rob, cool shot of the leatherback.  We have yet to see a turtle in 4 visits to VB (one visit which was 8 nights long....lol).  Oh well....we did see the dorsal fin of a dolphin once......one day we'll see the turtles..........

Maria


----------



## cmctammyg

Here at Vero now.  We have the most wonderful room and view (in a 2 bdrm. lock-off).  I will post the room number after we get home.

So far the weather has been fabulous.  No love bugs.  Some thought they saw sharks close to the shore yesterday, but I doubt it...no one was clearing the beach.

We leave Saturday.  For those coming soon...enjoy.  We'd love to stay here forever.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

> Always a Watermelon Eating Contest





MiaSRN62 said:


> How fun would this be !??



I hope they have this while we're there!  My DS15 can eat a WHOLE watermelon in one sitting!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

We're In!  After waiting until the 7 month mark arrived we booked 12/26 to 12/31.  We weren't sure how much demand there was for the week between Christmas and NYE, but the CM assured DW that this is not a peak time.


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> We're In!  After waiting until the 7 month mark arrived we booked 12/26 to 12/31.  We weren't sure how much demand there was for the week between Christmas and NYE, but the CM assured DW that this is not a peak time.



Have a great time!!!!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Does anyone have recent activity sheets?


----------



## js

Is anyone getting nervous about the oil spill and Vero?
We are to arrive on July 23 in a two-bedroom using our points and just hoping the water will be fine. 

I have a 16 year old daughter and a 12 year old son, are there activities even at that age or is it mostly for little kids.

Can't wait to just sit on the beach and not do a thing other than decide where to go for dinner that night


----------



## jillianml

I know I know I shouldnt be worried about cell reception on vacation however its more about safety!I feel like my daughter has a little bit more freedom if her cell phone works!Also on a side note I just read on a  TR that while vacationing at DVB they closed the beach,I mean like they came along to sun bathers and said the beach is closing.Not because of a storm,poster didnt really say why and I dont think they questioned why or maybe they just didnt elaborate on it in their TR.Is there operational hours on the beach?


----------



## js

jillianml said:


> I know I know I shouldnt be worried about cell reception on vacation however its more about safety!I feel like my daughter has a little bit more freedom if her cell phone works!Also on a side note I just read on a  TR that while vacationing at DVB they closed the beach,I mean like they came along to sun bathers and said the beach is closing.Not because of a storm,poster didnt really say why and I dont think they questioned why or maybe they just didnt elaborate on it in their TR.Is there operational hours on the beach?



ohhh, I'd like to know about beach closing also?
It will be my dh, dd-16, ds-12 and my mom. We set up in the morning, stay all day, pack up at dinner (around there) and go out. Sometimes we walk on the beach at night or stay and have some beer, wine and cheese.
Do they have a time that the beach actually close? If they were moving sunbathers, it means it was during the day while sun was out????


----------



## Anal Annie

DisDaydreamer said:


> We're In!  After waiting until the 7 month mark arrived we booked 12/26 to 12/31.  We weren't sure how much demand there was for the week between Christmas and NYE, but the CM assured DW that this is not a peak time.


----------



## DVCconvert

jillianml said:


> I know I know I shouldnt be worried about cell reception on vacation however its more about safety!I feel like my daughter has a little bit more freedom if her cell phone works!Also on a side note I just read on a  TR that while vacationing at DVB they closed the beach,I mean like they came along to sun bathers and said the beach is closing.Not because of a storm,poster didnt really say why and I dont think they questioned why or maybe they just didnt elaborate on it in their TR.Is there operational hours on the beach?



I've had no problems whatever using my cell at DVB - the most likely problem you'd have *might* be from inside a buillding as they are steel framed.  I've used mine in a beach cottage without issue.

As to the "beach closing" unless the TR was talking about the recent (this spring) beach replenishment project - this makes no sense to me at all.  The beach infront of the resort (as in all of FL) is public and do not "close".  If you can link to the TR maybe I could make more sense of this.  My only quick guest *might* be that the reporter had rented beach chairs etc and that that service was closing at the end of the day??


----------



## DVCconvert

DisDaydreamer said:


> We're In!  After waiting until the 7 month mark arrived we booked 12/26 to 12/31.  We weren't sure how much demand there was for the week between Christmas and NYE, but the CM assured DW that this is not a peak time.




Excellent Rob!!  LOL! If my family situation permitted...that timeframe would be a "peaktime" for me to be there!!


----------



## philatiger

Twinprincesses said:


> Does anyone have recent activity sheets?



we arrive on sunday...  I will try to remember to take a pic and post.


----------



## jillianml

DVCconvert said:


> I've had no problems whatever using my cell at DVB - the most likely problem you'd have *might* be from inside a buillding as they are steel framed.  I've used mine in a beach cottage without issue.
> 
> As to the "beach closing" unless the TR was talking about the recent (this spring) beach replenishment project - this makes no sense to me at all.  The beach infront of the resort (as in all of FL) is public and do not "close".  If you can link to the TR maybe I could make more sense of this.  My only quick guest *might* be that the reporter had rented beach chairs etc and that that service was closing at the end of the day??



I am going to go look for the TR again I read it last night I dont have a link but the TR was titled something like going to disney after beating breast cancer!Very touching report!


----------



## edk35

js said:


> Is anyone getting nervous about the oil spill and Vero?
> We are to arrive on July 23 in a two-bedroom using our points and just hoping the water will be fine.
> 
> I have a 16 year old daughter and a 12 year old son, are there activities even at that age or is it mostly for little kids.
> 
> Can't wait to just sit on the beach and not do a thing other than decide where to go for dinner that night




Hey I have a 16 year old son and 11 1/2 year old son, plus daughter age 19. We arrive on the 21st for 4 nights. Maybe we will see you there or maybe they will meet and have some DVC friends to meet up with. 

I hope the oil spill won't be a factor either.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> Have a great time!!!!



Thanks, Miss "A".  Hope all is well with you and your family.  I miss the back and forth VB posts we used to have.  I imagine we've both become tweeners with the DISboards.  I can't remember if you have taken your VB trip or if it is yet to come.  Do you think you all will find a permanent place for yourselves there this year?

Take care my friend.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

jillianml said:


> I know I know I shouldnt be worried about cell reception on vacation however its more about safety!I feel like my daughter has a little bit more freedom if her cell phone works!



I have found with AT&T that the only problem is when I stand right behind the INN building.  Otherwise, no problem.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Excellent Rob!!  LOL! If my family situation permitted...that timeframe would be a "peaktime" for me to be there!!



  Our family situation has made us say... "Get us out of town."


----------



## dis2cruise

has anyone ever had a dinner at sonya's and if so how was it??


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Thanks, Miss "A".  Hope all is well with you and your family.  I miss the back and forth VB posts we used to have.  I imagine we've both become tweeners with the DISboards.  I can't remember if you have taken your VB trip or if it is yet to come.  Do you think you all will find a permanent place for yourselves there this year?
> 
> Take care my friend.



Yeah, I check in every couple of weeks - more often when I'm close to a trip.  Glad you are making it back to VB - and what a great time of year to go.  We leave for our trip tomorrow - my parents don't think we'll come back! 

I still think it's going to be 5 years before we relocate.  

I'm going to post a live report w/daily VB photos to share the love.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

two weeks from today and we'll be at VB!    Can't wait!!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

please could you add me to the roll call!!! - We have just booked an OVIR for 12/30/10 & NYE - very excited for our first visit to Vero Beach


----------



## DisDaydreamer

amystevekai&bump said:


> please could you add me to the roll call!!! - We have just booked an OVIR for 12/30/10 & NYE - very excited for our first visit to Vero Beach



Got it.

Maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

DisDaydreamer said:


> Got it.
> 
> Maybe we'll run into each other.



I'll be the one at the NYE pool party chasing after my two boys telling them that it REALLY is time for their bed now!!


----------



## jerseygal

We're staying in a 2 BR lockoff mid August!

Can't wait! HOW DID YOU LIKE YOUR UNIT?

WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME PICS!!! SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD AN AWESOME TIME!

HOW WAS THE BEACH?  HOW WAS THE WATER? 

MUCH THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

dis2cruise said:


> has anyone ever had a dinner at sonya's and if so how was it??



Sorry, I haven't Cheryl.....come to think of it, haven't seen many (if any) reviews on Sonya's ?

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok Cheryl....
Did a search on Sonya's for you....found a couple reviews :

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2360155&highlight=sonyas

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1671002&highlight=sonyas

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=822067&highlight=sonyas+sonya+s

Maria


----------



## jknepfle

Good Ol Gal said:


> two weeks from today and we'll be at VB!    Can't wait!!



Us, too!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## madcoco

Have been tied up in an Business Meeting all weekend. Taking a timeout to wish everyone a Happy Memorial Day. Remember what it is really all about.

We were out on the deck last night and saw some lights on the beach.
Then we heard and barely made out an ATV headed down the beach. This morning I was out for an early morning jaunt and ran into the Sea Turtle Patrol They caught some Resort Guests harassing a Mother Turtle. They were alerted by another guest. By the time they got there, she was gone. This morning the worker was hoping she had already laid her eggs but sadly she made a false crawl. Hopefully she will return to nest. This really is upsetting because there are signs all over not to harass the Turtles,to keep the blinds closed at night and to not walk on the newly planted dunes nor pick the SeaGrapes(State Statutes) yet a few people ignore them. 

Well rant over. In good news lots of new nests have been marked and 17 Rare Huge Leatherback Turtle Nests. Apparently could be a record for the local beach and the nesting season is just getting started! Guests are having a great time and the waves are b****ing dudes and dudettes Well back to the meeting with Captain Morgan He said it may be a long one. Enjoy the Day  




FalseCrawl




Loggerhead Nest








Where is everyone?


----------



## DVCconvert

Great Photos!!! (as always!) Mike!!



> This morning I was out for an early morning jaunt and ran into the Sea Turtle Patrol They caught some Resort Guests harassing a Mother Turtle. They were alerted by another guest. ......... In good news lots of new nests have been marked and 17 Rare Huge Leatherback Turtle Nests



Unbelieveable!!! Are you sure they were guests at DVB??? That's AWEFULL!!!

I'm glad some of the turtles were undetered!!!  I hope to visit VB some year while the nesting season is going on!!


----------



## rigsby25

What is a sea grape?


----------



## DVCconvert

rigsby25 said:


> What is a sea grape?



It's a plant that produces a grape-like seed.  It's a very important cover crop that helps to hold dunes in place. There are many at the resort.


----------



## jillianml

Late last night after working 3 super long days while everyone else in the work world seemed to have the memorial day wkend off,I realized I am 10 days out for DVB!I logged on to Disney and did online registration for the 1st time ever!Low and behold all is right in the world now!(LOL)I am so excited I feel like I cant make it 9 more days!!!!Does anyone have any pics of the view from a studio,I know each one is different but it would help me pass the time!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

Thanks for the wonderful thread! We were there last week (Tue-Thu) and LOVED DVB! What a magical place to be, & we'll definitely be going back. Really enjoyed everything the resort had to offer & can't wait to return some day. Thanks again.


----------



## Luvmyfam3

We leave a week from today for VB!!!!  After a few days, we leave for a cruise out of Port Canaveral.  I have to admit that I'm anticipating our VB stay just as much as our cruise!  Also, our waitlist came through for a 1-bedroom!!  I am so ready to go!!


----------



## deej696

Great pics Mike. Can't wait for our Vero trip in one month!


----------



## cmctammyg

jerseygal said:


> We're staying in a 2 BR lockoff mid August!
> 
> Can't wait! HOW DID YOU LIKE YOUR UNIT?
> 
> WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME PICS!!! SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD AN AWESOME TIME!
> 
> HOW WAS THE BEACH?  HOW WAS THE WATER?
> 
> MUCH THANKS!!!!!!!



We had a fabulous unit!  We had rooms 1539 and 1538.  

The water was very rough while we were there - red flags all except Friday which was yellow flag.  

Last Wednesday the waves really beat the shore and created a 3 foot drop off from the already semi-steep beach line.  You have to walk to the far ends to walk down or "slide" down the new drop-off.  

I have photos posted here:  http://s795.photobucket.com/albums/yy231/cmctammyg/VeroBeach2010/

It was a wonderful trip as always!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Great pics from bldg. 15. We have that bldg. Requested for our trp there in mid June.


----------



## Tiger926

We are taking our 1st ever trip to Vero in July - our waitlist just came through, so we'll be there for 3 days after 11 days at WDW! Love looking through this thread!

I do have a few questions - I've found the answers scattered throughout, but not sure if they pertain to mid-July when we'll be there:

1. Bugs/Jellyfish - will we need bug spray and jelly cream for this time period?

2. Chairs/umbrellas - it seems that you must rent or bring your own, is this correct?

3. Bonfires - we have allergies/asthma, and wanted to know if there were bonfires at all, as we would stay in our room during this time period

4. Off site groceries/restaurants - I read about a few restaurants, and a Walmart, I think? Where do people pick up milk, fruit or juice for kids?

5. Mini Golf - hubby wants to know when the most busy times are (we'll avoid those) and cost?

Thanks so much - looking forward to our 1st ever visit after our busy WDW trip!

Tiger


----------



## Leanne1977

I am so excited to see these recent beach photos. We will be getting married on that beach in October!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Tiger926 said:


> We are taking our 1st ever trip to Vero in July - our waitlist just came through, so we'll be there for 3 days after 11 days at WDW! Love looking through this thread!
> 
> I do have a few questions - I've found the answers scattered throughout, but not sure if they pertain to mid-July when we'll be there:
> 
> 1. Bugs/Jellyfish - will we need bug spray and jelly cream for this time period?
> 
> 2. Chairs/umbrellas - it seems that you must rent or bring your own, is this correct?
> 
> 3. Bonfires - we have allergies/asthma, and wanted to know if there were bonfires at all, as we would stay in our room during this time period
> 
> 4. Off site groceries/restaurants - I read about a few restaurants, and a Walmart, I think? Where do people pick up milk, fruit or juice for kids?
> 
> 5. Mini Golf - hubby wants to know when the most busy times are (we'll avoid those) and cost?
> 
> Thanks so much - looking forward to our 1st ever visit after our busy WDW trip!
> 
> Tiger



Bring the bug spray (Picaridin not Deet).  Avon and Cutter Advanced have this.  This is for the No-See-Ums.  These are pesky (almost microscopic) things that like to bite your ankles and such mostly at dawn and dusk.  I am not familiar with the jelly cream.  Is that for Jelly Fish?  I don't think the jelly fish can be repelled.  They are just moving with the current and water.  Sometimes you cross paths.  In 12 years I have had one encounter.

They have a camp fire in the evening occasionally.  It is within about a 6 foot diameter pit.  Mainly a few slabs of wood.  This happens on the very north end of the resort and usually the winds move NW and the smoke doesn't move through the resort.

There is a Walmart, Publix, Liquor store, and CVS nearby that will take care of most all the needs.  Also, a little convenience store/grille within easy walking distance 

This was from a few years ago so the prices may have changed.  If you think you would like to do more than one golf outing per day then the obvious choice is the unlimited pass. 






Have a great trip.


----------



## madcoco

Thanks deej696 and DVCconvert Thanks for sharing your pix cmctammyg
Broke my computer screen, borrowing someone else's quick. Lots to report and pictures to post when we get back next week.


----------



## Tiger926

DisDaydreamer said:


> Bring the bug spray (Picaridin not Deet).  Avon and Cutter Advanced have this.  This is for the No-See-Ums.  These are pesky (almost microscopic) things that like to bite your ankles and such mostly at dawn and dusk.  I am not familiar with the jelly cream.  Is that for Jelly Fish?  I don't think the jelly fish can be repelled.  They are just moving with the current and water.  Sometimes you cross paths.  In 12 years I have had one encounter.
> 
> They have a camp fire in the evening occasionally.  It is within about a 6 foot diameter pit.  Mainly a few slabs of wood.  This happens on the very north end of the resort and usually the winds move NW and the smoke doesn't move through the resort.
> 
> There is a Walmart, Publix, Liquor store, and CVS nearby that will take care of most all the needs.  Also, a little convenience store/grille within easy walking distance
> 
> This was from a few years ago so the prices may have changed.  If you think you would like to do more than one golf outing per day then the obvious choice is the unlimited pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip.



Thanks for this info! 

RE: mini golf. Is that an all-day pass for only $5.00? Wow! I'm sure it's gone up a bit, but that's great!

RE: bug spray. We have allergies, so we don't normally use bug spray, so now I'm worried. I'm pretty sure here in Canada, we don't have Avon bug spray? I'm checking into this - I read that it smells badly (not good for our allergies at all).

Now, I'm not sure if going to Vero will be such a good idea as DEET is not good for you either... I didn't even think of bugs as we don't have to worry about this @ WDW in the summer months. We've never had mosquito issues @ WDW at all. Any other bug tips for us? 

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for all the pics! GREAT!

Can't wait for our "winddown" 4 days from Disney mid August!

LOOKS LIKE AN AWESOME RESORT! LOVE THE POOL!

Anyone with recent TR's please post! Love to hear those TR's!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Tiger926 said:


> Thanks for this info!
> 
> RE: mini golf. Is that an all-day pass for only $5.00? Wow! I'm sure it's gone up a bit, but that's great!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tiger



The $5.00 was for unlimited games during your whole STAY!  Best $5.00 we spent last year!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Tiger926 said:


> RE: bug spray. We have allergies, so we don't normally use bug spray, so now I'm worried. I'm pretty sure here in Canada, we don't have Avon bug spray? I'm checking into this - I read that it smells badly (not good for our allergies at all).
> 
> Now, I'm not sure if going to Vero will be such a good idea as DEET is not good for you either... I didn't even think of bugs as we don't have to worry about this @ WDW in the summer months. We've never had mosquito issues @ WDW at all. Any other bug tips for us?
> 
> Thanks, Tiger



Actually, DEET is a more aggressive repellent.  I believe Picaradin is OK'd to use on younger children when DEET is not.  The DEET just seems to not work as well as the Picaridin on this critter.  I prefer the smell (BY FAR) to DEET.

When out and walking around in the evening wear socks and long pants.  It is usually cooled down enough to be comfortable.  They don't seem to stand the heat of the day and aren't much noticed then.  And usually, you only notice them when you are sitting or standing in one place for a bit.  I have never noticed them at the pool or down on the beach.  Just around the campfire and the grounds around the resort.  This is not a VB trait... they are all along the ocean coasts.

Good Luck


----------



## Tiger926

Good Ol Gal said:


> The $5.00 was for unlimited games during your whole STAY!  Best $5.00 we spent last year!



Just told my hubby, and he says that has to be the best deal at Disney!! Thanks!!!




DisDaydreamer said:


> Actually, DEET is a more aggressive repellent.  I believe Picaradin is OK'd to use on younger children when DEET is not.  The DEET just seems to not work as well as the Picaridin on this critter.  I prefer the smell (BY FAR) to DEET.
> 
> When out and walking around in the evening wear socks and long pants.  It is usually cooled down enough to be comfortable.  They don't seem to stand the heat of the day and aren't much noticed then.  And usually, you only notice them when you are sitting or standing in one place for a bit.  I have never noticed them at the pool or down on the beach.  Just around the campfire and the grounds around the resort.  This is not a VB trait... they are all along the ocean coasts.
> 
> Good Luck



Thanks for this info. Not sure what to do, as we weren't planning on bringing socks or long pants at all. We don't use DEET for the smell, and the chemical itself, but now we are worried about bug bites. I am seriously allergic to bug bites - I swell up terribly, lips, arms, legs, etc. I need to do a bit of research on this. Thanks for the help.

Tiger


----------



## starbox

We have not run into noseeums or mosquitos yet this year


----------



## edk35

Tiger926 said:


> Just told my hubby, and he says that has to be the best deal at Disney!! Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this info. Not sure what to do, as we weren't planning on bringing socks or long pants at all. We don't use DEET for the smell, and the chemical itself, but now we are worried about bug bites. I am seriously allergic to bug bites - I swell up terribly, lips, arms, legs, etc. I need to do a bit of research on this. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Tiger




WOW maybe you should think twice about Vero. I have heard the bugs can be quite bothersome there/or at the beach. If you and the children are that allergic and can't use sprays....you might be very miserable.  Do you not have biting bugs in Canada? Mosquitos?? Do they swell you up too??


----------



## Tiger926

edk35 said:


> WOW maybe you should think twice about Vero. I have heard the bugs can be quite bothersome there/or at the beach. If you and the children are that allergic and can't use sprays....you might be very miserable.  Do you not have biting bugs in Canada? Mosquitos?? Do they swell you up too??



Of course we have bugs in Canada - I live in the most humid part of Canada. The weather is pretty much identical to Orlando in the summer. We have huge problems with mosquitos, so you won't find us outside at night at all. I am very allergic where I swell, get fevers, etc. from bug bites. I am mostly able to avoid them here, but not sure about Vero?

We seriously never even thought of this as we've never been to Vero before...I'm going to talk to my doc, and figure out what I can use for bug cream. I am allergic to chemicals and drugs as well, so I might have to stay inside at night.

Do the bugs bite really badly during the day as well? Thanks for your concern!

Tiger


----------



## starbox

Tiger926 said:


> Of course we have bugs in Canada - I live in the most humid part of Canada. The weather is pretty much identical to Orlando in the summer. We have huge problems with mosquitos, so you won't find us outside at night at all. I am very allergic where I swell, get fevers, etc. from bug bites. I am mostly able to avoid them here, but not sure about Vero?
> 
> We seriously never even thought of this as we've never been to Vero before...I'm going to talk to my doc, and figure out what I can use for bug cream. I am allergic to chemicals and drugs as well, so I might have to stay inside at night.
> 
> Do the bugs bite really badly during the day as well? Thanks for your concern!
> 
> 
> Tiger



We've only really had issues in the evening.  There are less bugs here right now than there were in GA.  If you want an old sailor way of avoiding them, eat lots of tomatoes and lemons a few days before leaving and keep them in your system.  My FIL has run a sailing school for 40+ years and he swears by this.


----------



## starbox

Just letting VBers know we found a neat little ice cream shop on the beach.  If you head into Vero and turn left at the Jaycee park/public beach, it's right across from the Boardwalk.





Boardwalk Ice Cream.


Also, if you have teens that take the snorkeling class and are anxious to snorkel for real, in about an hour you can get to a very nice reef.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Also, if you have teens that take the snorkeling class and are anxious to snorkel for real, in about an hour you can get to a very nice reef.


cool starbox....thanks for the head's up......cute photo of your kids 

Maria


----------



## edk35

Tiger926 said:


> Of course we have bugs in Canada - I live in the most humid part of Canada. The weather is pretty much identical to Orlando in the summer. We have huge problems with mosquitos, so you won't find us outside at night at all. I am very allergic where I swell, get fevers, etc. from bug bites. I am mostly able to avoid them here, but not sure about Vero?
> 
> We seriously never even thought of this as we've never been to Vero before...I'm going to talk to my doc, and figure out what I can use for bug cream. I am allergic to chemicals and drugs as well, so I might have to stay inside at night.
> 
> Do the bugs bite really badly during the day as well? Thanks for your concern!
> 
> Tiger



I have a friend and her daughter is very allergic to mosquitos and I will ask her what they use in the summers. However I don't think she has allergies so you guys might not be able to use it if you have problems with chemicals.


----------



## Tiger926

edk35 said:


> I have a friend and her daughter is very allergic to mosquitos and I will ask her what they use in the summers. However I don't think she has allergies so you guys might not be able to use it if you have problems with chemicals.



Thanks so much! 

I am looking at a few organic bug creams, but they are hard to find here in Canada, so if I have to order from Drugstore.com and deliver to our resort, we'll do that.

Tiger


----------



## mickeywho?

Quick question for all you VB vets! We're hoping to rent a 2bed-lockoff next summer (most likely July) for 1 week. I realize this is probably the most busy time of year - what are our chances at 7months? Are we better to rent VB points to get it at 11months because otherwise we'd be out of luck?? Any help apprreciated!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Any updated Activity Sheets yet ??


----------



## DVCconvert

Starbox - Great photos & TR too!!

Where exactly is the Farmers Market you posted a pic of in your TR thread??
Do you know what days/hours are for it?

TIA!


----------



## js

We will be in Vero on July 23 in a dedicated two bedroom.
Is it correct that there aren't any "views" for the dedicated 2 bedroom, just a parking lot view?
No beach, pool or any other view?
Thank you.


----------



## Mahusky

Nope not true.  The best dedicated 2bdr ocean views are 3rd floor rooms on in Units 15 and 12 especially the rooms on the south side in villa 15 and north side of villa 12.  

I have stayed in them several times I just forget the room #'s


----------



## Tabetha

First timers, here!  I'm really excited for our stay in October (10/22 to 10/25).
We're in an Ocean View Inn Room, sandwiching some private time between family/friends at Disney and family time in West Palm Beach....


----------



## lts862

We will be at DVB from June 29-July4.  We have 3 OVIR reserved as no 1,2 or cottages were availabale.  Looking forward to our first visit.  Currently researching restaurants in the area.


----------



## js

Mahusky said:


> Nope not true.  The best dedicated 2bdr ocean views are 3rd floor rooms on in Units 15 and 12 especially the rooms on the south side in villa 15 and north side of villa 12.
> 
> I have stayed in them several times I just forget the room #'s



Thank you VERY much! I am so happy I was wrong! 
So, I will request 3rd floor in Unit 15, south side and
3rd floor, Unit 12, north side???
Thank you VERY much.
Do these rooms, if my request was honored, look out to the beach or a partial view?
Thanks so much, I just thought all faced the parking lot, since I thought I read it on the dis or mosue owners dot com 
Thanks.


----------



## Mahusky

js said:


> Thank you VERY much! I am so happy I was wrong!
> So, I will request 3rd floor in Unit 15, south side and
> 3rd floor, Unit 12, north side???
> Thank you VERY much.
> Do these rooms, if my request was honored, look out to the beach or a partial view?
> Thanks so much, I just thought all faced the parking lot, since I thought I read it on the dis or mosue owners dot com
> Thanks.



No problem.  The Studio portion of the room overlook the parking area or back sie of the resort but the main balcony is on the side of the Villa unit and looks out over the vegetation onto the beach.  My folks had the room on the North side of Villa 12 during fay and it was spectacular!    I have had the dedicated 3 floor 2 bdr on the south side Unit 15 and it was very very nice.  personally I like that one the best!


----------



## js

Mahusky said:


> No problem.  The Studio portion of the room overlook the parking area or back sie of the resort but the main balcony is on the side of the Villa unit and looks out over the vegetation onto the beach.  My folks had the room on the North side of Villa 12 during fay and it was spectacular!    I have had the dedicated 3 floor 2 bdr on the south side Unit 15 and it was very very nice.  personally I like that one the best!



Thank you. For my dedicated two bedroom, I will request 3rd Floor south side Unit 15. Can I still put my request in for what your parents had since you said the studio portion....was their's a dedicated or 2 bedroom with a lockoff?
If you remember the room number can you please let me know or pm me?
Not counting on my request to be honored but will give it a try.
Thanks SOOO much for your helpful information and please let me know if I can also request what your parents had. I want to make sure I keep my dedicated 2 bedroom not a lockoff.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## karensi

js said:


> Thank you. For my dedicated two bedroom, I will request 3rd Floor south side Unit 15. Can I still put my request in for what your parents had since you said the studio portion....was their's a dedicated or 2 bedroom with a lockoff?
> If you remember the room number can you please let me know or pm me?
> Not counting on my request to be honored but will give it a try.
> Thanks SOOO much for your helpful information and please let me know if I can also request what your parents had. I want to make sure I keep my dedicated 2 bedroom not a lockoff.
> Thanks so much!!!



Hmmm, since I am js's DM  and will be going with them to VB this July, I'm just wondering, is there an elevator to use if you have a 3rd floor unit?

Don't worry DD (js) even if there is no elevator  I will be a good sport about it . Having a good view and a nice unit would be our priority.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## jknepfle

We were there 2 years ago and I believe there WAS an elevator.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Yes, there are definitely elevators in the buildings at VB and at the Inn as well. No elevators in the beach cottages.


----------



## karensi

jknepfle said:


> We were there 2 years ago and I believe there WAS an elevator.





Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Yes, there are definitely elevators in the buildings at VB and at the Inn as well. No elevators in the beach cottages.



 Wonderful.......thank you very much for that info 

Karen


----------



## js

karensi said:


> Hmmm, since I am js's DM  and will be going with them to VB this July, I'm just wondering, is there an elevator to use if you have a 3rd floor unit?
> 
> Don't worry DD (js) even if there is no elevator  I will be a good sport about it . Having a good view and a nice unit would be our priority.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen



OMG!!! 
You get the master bedroom so you would have to pull up those big girl panties, take a deep breath and walk up those steps, my very able-bodied, healthy, mid 60s mother!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> WOW maybe you should think twice about Vero.



You gotta watch Denise.... she thrives on changing plans.  

Luv Ya, Denise..


----------



## DisDaydreamer

js said:


> OMG!!!
> You get the master bedroom so you would have to pull up those big girl panties, take a deep breath and walk up those steps, my very able-bodied, healthy, mid 60s mother!!!!



With age comes wisdom.  Wisdom says... eliminate all surprises.  No surprise is the best surprise.


----------



## tikimimi

We - hubby and I and maybe the kids 20 and 23 - will be there 7/18 - 7/23. We can't wait! Vero was our first DVC stay after we bought in, and we have always loved it!


----------



## smidgy

anyone went for breakfast at Mrs. Macs Filling Station? it sound really cool!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump.  Bottom of page 2 is no place for this thread to be.....


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Bump.  Bottom of page 2 is no place for this thread to be.....



Couldn't agree more with you Rob!!
Hope all is well!!
VB was a great time this visit, as always.

deb


----------



## dreamlinda

DisDaydreamer said:


> Bump.  Bottom of page 2 is no place for this thread to be.....



WOW - I _finally undersand what "bump" means!   _


----------



## js

Is there a place for fishing close by?
My dh and ds like to fish in the summer and thought this may be good for them at VB. 
Has anyone seen people fishing in the ocean at the beach?
Is this allowed? They have done it at the Jersey Shore (LBI) and
wanted to know about Vero.
Thank you.


----------



## PammyK

js said:


> Is there a place for fishing close by?
> My dh and ds like to fish in the summer and thought this may be good for them at VB.
> Has anyone seen people fishing in the ocean at the beach?
> Is this allowed? They have done it at the Jersey Shore (LBI) and
> wanted to know about Vero.
> Thank you.



If they're looking to do some surfcasting, I believe they'll need a fishing license.  My parents' friends winter in Melbourne and I remember that Mr. G always had to bring his fishing license to the beach if he was going to drop a line in the water.  

If they'd rather go out on a boat, I think they may have some charters and head boats nearby and they may have some brochures behind the front desk.


----------



## ddiva

I'm starting my countdown.  9 more days!!!

I was looking for restaurants to try out and found Mo-Bay Grill.  http://www.mo-baygrill.com/  Well, restaurant.com is offering a $25 gift certificate for $15, but if you use the coupon code "DAD", it brings the price to $4.50.  Not a bad deal IMO.


----------



## lisareniff

A couple years ago we tried MoBay a really enjoyed it.  It's casual in a stip mall but the food was good.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Couldn't agree more with you Rob!!
> Hope all is well!!
> VB was a great time this visit, as always.
> 
> deb



Hi Deb   We're heading down Christmas day.  Don't know what the weather will bring, but I'm sure there won't be any Man-O-War in the water.  And likely, not me either.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We're here!!  Just got here this afternoon.  Since our room wasn't ready we decided to hang by the pool for awhile.  First we had to get our unlimited mini golf.. $5 per person.  We are a family of 6, but decided to just do 3 people for mini-golf.  The  younger 3 really like to go and play together.  

Of course, we couldn't find the sunscreen in our bag, so we bought a bottle in the mercantile.... $13!  Oh well... it was better than loading everyone back up in the car and driving to CVS up the road.  

Wow.. it was HOT!  We swam from ~ 11:30 - 1:30.  Kids were complaining of starving, so we actually decided to drive to Wendy's for lunch with the locals  

Of course once we arrived at Wendy's I got the text that our room was ready.  We ate lunch and then decided to do our grocery shopping at Walmart since we were right by it.  That is always an interesting trip.  

We got back to the resort and are in a 2 bedroom lockoff.  I love building 14.  It is directly next to the pool.  Our rooms are directly above the rooms we had last year and the kids really like that.   

DH is now burnt, even with applying the sunscreen.    He has decided to go ahead and stay in the room for the rest of today.   The kids and I went out to the ocean.  I like the new sand, but man, that drop down is insanse for my rolly-poly body!   I sat and watched the kids play in the water for about an hour before coming back to the room.  Dinner is cooking now and DD and I checked out some games to play this evening. 

I will try to upload some pictures while here.  Any specific requests?


----------



## jknepfle

We're here too!  Bldg 15. Having a great time.  Just had a great dinner at Squid Lips.


----------



## starbox

Good Ol Gal said:


> We're here!!  Just got here this afternoon.  Since our room wasn't ready we decided to hang by the pool for awhile.  First we had to get our unlimited mini golf.. $5 per person.  We are a family of 6, but decided to just do 3 people for mini-golf.  The  younger 3 really like to go and play together.



If you decide to walk down the beach (heading south) - stop and say hello!  I'm under a navy and white umbrella from about 10:30 till 3 or 4 every day.


----------



## jerseygal

Sounds very nice so far!

About how far for WalMart and Wendys?

Pics would be Great! Would love to see some of the pool and the beach!
How was the ocean?  Warm? Heard it can be rough though!

Can't wait for our August 4 night Vero! We also have a 2 BR lockoff! Really looking forward to winding down!


----------



## Geyser Gazer

We just got back Friday, also had a case of sunburn despite spf 50 bullfrog.  From then on we would spend the hours between 11 am and 2pm in the Villa or in the shade.  My 13 year old daughter got body slammed by couple of 6 foot waves on Wednesday.  I was only 15 feet away but there was nothing that I could do but watch.  I got her out with a bloodied nose, and some pretty nasty face scrapes but she is ok.  I am a strong swimmer but could still feel the rip current tugging and took a few beatings myself.  Except for this we had a great time playing in the ocean with dozens of good boogie board rides. Please be careful with your family.  The sun and the waves are awesome but powerful.  Make yourself get up at least one morning for the sunrise and I promise that either your belief in God will be strengthened or your non belief will be challenged.


----------



## starbox

Geyser Gazer said:


> We just got back Friday, also had a case of sunburn despite spf 50 bullfrog.  From then on we would spend the hours between 11 am and 2pm in the Villa or in the shade.  My 13 year old daughter got body slammed by couple of 6 foot waves on Wednesday.  I was only 15 feet away but there was nothing that I could do but watch.  I got her out with a bloodied nose, and some pretty nasty face scrapes but she is ok.  I am a strong swimmer but could still feel the rip current tugging and took a few beatings myself.  Except for this we had a great time playing in the ocean with dozens of good boogie board rides. Please be careful with your family.  The sun and the waves are awesome but powerful.  Make yourself get up at least one morning for the sunrise and I promise that either your belief in God will be strengthened or your non belief will be challenged.



The surf on Wednesday was insane.  In 6 years of visiting Vero, I've nevervseen anything quite that bad - it is definately not the norm.  Glad you all had a good time and that your DD was okay.  It is a beautiful and wild place.


----------



## HsvTeacher

Good Ol Gal said:


> DH is now burnt, even with applying the sunscreen.    He has decided to go ahead and stay in the room for the rest of today.





Geyser Gazer said:


> We just got back Friday, also had a case of sunburn despite spf 50 bullfrog.



Add us to the folks who took home Vero Beach sunburn souvenirs! My DH and I both got pretty bad burns last week despite wearing 50spf lotion. We both rarely ever burn, so it was a surprise for us. My skin is peeling pretty badly now, but at least I can wear a shirt without wanting to scream.


----------



## ddiva

Good Ol Gal,

If you get a chance, would you mind taking a pic of Anchor's A-weigh?  I'll be there next week.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## edk35

Geyser Gazer said:


> We just got back Friday, also had a case of sunburn despite spf 50 bullfrog.  From then on we would spend the hours between 11 am and 2pm in the Villa or in the shade.  My 13 year old daughter got body slammed by couple of 6 foot waves on Wednesday.  I was only 15 feet away but there was nothing that I could do but watch.  I got her out with a bloodied nose, and some pretty nasty face scrapes but she is ok.  I am a strong swimmer but could still feel the rip current tugging and took a few beatings myself.  Except for this we had a great time playing in the ocean with dozens of good boogie board rides. Please be careful with your family.  The sun and the waves are awesome but powerful.  Make yourself get up at least one morning for the sunrise and I promise that either your belief in God will be strengthened or your non belief will be challenged.




I am looking forward to staying at Vero for the first time next month but I am worried about the waters.  I read this to my 11 year old and he swears he is NOT getting in the waters. He had already read the "swim at your own risk" sign a few months ago.   Our 16 year old son doesn't seem concerned. They are both strong swimmers but YIKES.


----------



## Phelpsie70

I've been lurking a while, but thought I'd officially sign up.  We'll be at Vero beach in 12 days!  Myself, DH and DS (7) in an ocean view inn room from June 26th - July 2nd.   Totally looking forward to it and love reading all about everyone else's experiences!


----------



## starbox

edk35 said:


> I am looking forward to staying at Vero for the first time next month but I am worried about the waters.  I read this to my 11 year old and he swears he is NOT getting in the waters. He had already read the "swim at your own risk" sign a few months ago.   Our 16 year old son doesn't seem concerned. They are both strong swimmers but YIKES.



I've been going out every day for two weeks now and it is amazing how much it changes from day to day.  I did not allow my kids to get in last Wednesday, but waves like that are NOT the norm.  We've had really calm days with clear, warm water and baby waves right at the water's edge.  Most days have been in the middle - some waves but nothing that would knock you down.  

It is very nice to have a pool option at the beach, because you just never know what the water will do on a given day.

Calm Water Days












Fun Water Days








Last Wednesday - at last three layers of very rough waves, which makes it very difficult to not get knocked around.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Here a few pictures from today.


----------



## mikeandkarla

We are also here at Vero now.  Some quick observations:  They seemed to have trimmed about 10 feet from the foilage between the beach and the resort providing a much better view from the back porch of the inn building and from building 15.  We were lucky enough to snag a top floor room in bldg. 15 with a great view.    The pool water is like 80 degrees.  The beach renourishment has created a BIG hill to climb to get to the ocean. Will post pictures when I get home.


----------



## madcoco

starbox What day did you take this? Small World. May have been on the boat to the left. The boat on the right is a subcontractor's treasure salvage boat currently working the 1618 Green Cabin Wreck. We met up with them on site a few times when they were working. They have turned in some exciting artifacts currently undergoing conservation including a pristine fully dated 1609 coin and ax head with some wood still attached.

Sorry haven't posted anything on  stay yet from Memorial Day Week. Guess we just want to pretend we haven't checked out yet  Checked in early.  Ended up in The Leatherback Cottage 1450. 1st time staying in this one which used to be the open house model. It was not ready until 3:55 (by text) although I had seen them clean it and leave by app 12:30 (not knowing it was ours).Maybe maintainence?  No issues upon entering and towel animals never grow old. Hoping to get some pix uploaded to albums someday. Hope you all are enjoying/have enjoyed your stays and sorry to hear about those of you suffering sunburns. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## starbox

madcoco said:


> starbox What day did you take this? Small World. May have been on the boat to the left. The boat on the right is a subcontractor's treasure salvage boat currently working the 1618 Green Cabin Wreck. We met up with them on site a few times when they were working. They have turned in some exciting artifacts currently undergoing conservation including a pristine fully dated 1609 coin and ax head with some wood still attached.



Very cool - that would have been on a Saturday - 6/5.  Sorry we missed meeting up last week - we went to Captian Hiram's late and it was packed.  I realized that I had no idea who I was looking for

Hope we can still meet before we leave.


----------



## jerseygal

Always fun looking at Vero Pics!!!

Can't wait for our 4 night August trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Great as a "wind down" after our 1 night Universal and 3 night Kidani!

Thanks for posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

the waves were really big and crazy last night!  The kids loved it!  I sat on the beach and took pictures... after getting knocked down on Sunday I've had enough of those waves 

Here is some DVC merchandise available in the trading post: 

hoodie





kid's shirt





key chain





t-shirt





women's shirt





they had some other stuff; for example, two different bags, towels, and a magnet. 
view from The Green Room


----------



## madcoco

> Very cool - that would have been on a Saturday - 6/5. Sorry we missed meeting up last week - we went to Captian Hiram's late and it was packed. I realized that I had no idea who I was looking for


Wow Neat! Yeah that was us and also the same day the good stuff was found.Wow.Sorry as well. Still can't find any info on the sailboat rentals in the vicinity. There is a niche to be filled. No problem. We were there until about 10ish. Started off sitting at some round tables right next to the Sandbar. It did get crowded. When the band went on we ended up moving out to the dock. 

Good Old Gal Hope you and your family Hope you and the family enjoy the rest of your stay. Thanks for sharing your pictures.Please keep them coming.


----------



## DVCconvert

Someone looking for a sailboat rental??

Here are some possible leads:

http://www.usscmc.org/Default.aspx?p=DynamicModule&PageId=216411&ssid=59508&vnf=1

B & G Watercraft Rental
2605 49th St 
Vero Beach, Florida 32967 
(772) 564-0692

Waterworks Boat Rentals
2046 Treasure Coast Plz 
Vero Beach, Florida 32960 
(772) 770-2886

Wind Dance Charters
640 4th Pl 
Vero Beach, Florida 32962 
(772) 794-4696 


I can't vouch for any of these...just a quick search result(s)


----------



## rigsby25

HsvTeacher said:


> Add us to the folks who took home Vero Beach sunburn souvenirs! My DH and I both got pretty bad burns last week despite wearing 50spf lotion. We both rarely ever burn, so it was a surprise for us. My skin is peeling pretty badly now, but at least I can wear a shirt without wanting to scream.




Kind of makes me happy that we go usually in October and Jan/Feb


----------



## elrod1

I read recently that VBR has a pirates-themed character meal (buffet?) on Mondays. Can anyone share info? Is it lunch and dinner? Any idea about the cost? Thanks.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Just need to do a quick 1 month celebration   We are doing 3 days at Bay Lake and 6 days at Vero!!  So excited!


----------



## edk35

Twinprincesses said:


> Just need to do a quick 1 month celebration   We are doing 3 days at Bay Lake and 6 days at Vero!!  So excited!



I will dance with you.... 


We arrive Disney on July 12th for 9 nights ......and Vero on July 21st for 4 nights....


----------



## IluvXU

elrod1 said:


> I read recently that VBR has a pirates-themed character meal (buffet?) on Mondays. Can anyone share info? Is it lunch and dinner? Any idea about the cost? Thanks.



We went Monday to the pirate dinner.  It is family style bbq (similar to Whispering Canyon).  Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald were there, and the restaurant and tables were decorated too.  We did get 10% off due to DVC membership, and for two kids and two adults it was around ninety (not sure exact amount... dh paid bill).  Glad we did it, we ate other meals in our villa until Pizza tonight!

Enjoy Vero... we are sad to be leaving this beautiful place!


----------



## garnet1240

...it's been a rough year...my Mom passed away 2 weeks ago after a 2 yr battle and 3 months of home hospice care for cancer.  My DD19 has had a tough time with personal problems ( life stuff we all go through at one time or another) .  Back in 2008, after some convincing, Mom came  with us on a family trip to Vero just before she found out she was ill. We were sitting talking about Mom and how glad we are for the memories of that trip. She loved having her own Ocean View room, Squid Lips, and lounging under a cabana on the beach. She soaked up every minute being all together with family. 

So I decided, why not, let's do a mom/daughter trip this summer, it will be good for both of us. 

Going Aug 22-29th... 

I am a bit worried though...have never attempted Florida in August.  For those who go in the summer, how do you handle the heat? 


Thanks!

Gail


----------



## dreamlinda

garnet1240 said:


> ...it's been a rough year...my Mom passed away 2 weeks ago after a 2 yr battle and 3 months of home hospice care for cancer.  My DD19 has had a tough time with personal problems ( life stuff we all go through at one time or another) .  Back in 2008, after some convincing, Mom came  with us on a family trip to Vero just before she found out she was ill. We were sitting talking about Mom and how glad we are for the memories of that trip. She loved having her own Ocean View room, Squid Lips, and lounging under a cabana on the beach. She soaked up every minute being all together with family.
> 
> So I decided, why not, let's do a mom/daughter trip this summer, it will be good for both of us.
> 
> Going Aug 22-29th...
> 
> I am a bit worried though...have never attempted Florida in August.  For those who go in the summer, how do you handle the heat?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gail



I can't address the heat ~ just wanted to say good for you for planning this trip for your daughter and yourself.  I have similiar memories of a family trip that occured before my Dad became ill and died 7 months later.  Precious memories.  Now you can build a new memory for you and your daughter.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## DVCconvert

garnet1240 said:


> ...it's been a rough year.......how do you handle the heat?
> Thanks!
> Gail



Gail, First off 

I think the trip is a great idea, and while I have no way of knowing, I bet your mother would think so too.

My "tips" on the high heat & humidity would be these:

1) drink, drink, drink - lots of water. It's very easy to get dehydrated
2) sun block is your friend
3) when outside always seek shade - beach umbrella, pool umbrella, tree etc
4) dress in light reflective colors, cool thin fabrics, wear head protection
5) Take AC breaks after a few hours outside
6) Try to arrange your schedule so that your not out in direct sun during the height of the day - room breaks, road trips, take late or early meals
7) don't forget the lovely rocking chairs on the back and front porches, their in the shade and a great place to read, people watch or enjoy a cold drink.

HTH & have a magical visit!


----------



## jerseygal

My condolences on the loss of your mother.  Hope you and your daughter have a wonderful trip that you both probably need desperately!

Our family always travels to Florida in August because of school schedules.
I actually prefer the warmer weather to the cold, so it doesn't bother me that much.

Yes, its humid and hot, but plan your activities accordingly! You'll be at a resort with a beautiful pool, beach, so theres' no need to worry....

Hope you have a wonderful trip at Vero!

I myself can't wait for our Vero 4 day trip post WDW mid August!!! First time at Vero..Looks like a great way to relax!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> ...it's been a rough year...my Mom passed away 2 weeks ago after a 2 yr battle and 3 months of home hospice care for cancer. My DD19 has had a tough time with personal problems ( life stuff we all go through at one time or another) . Back in 2008, after some convincing, Mom came with us on a family trip to Vero just before she found out she was ill. We were sitting talking about Mom and how glad we are for the memories of that trip. She loved having her own Ocean View room, Squid Lips, and lounging under a cabana on the beach. She soaked up every minute being all together with family.



So sorry *Gail.*....your story sounds so similar to what we experienced with the loss of my mil back in 2004.  We had done a disney cruise a year and a half before she passed and we were so glad she was able to make it.  The memories will last us a lifetime. Enjoy your mother and daughter trip !  My 19 yo also had a very difficult 2009 and she and I had a mom/daughter WDW trip in Dec.  It was so cleansing and refreshing for us both---we so needed to stop and smell the roses and just take a deep breath.  Have a wonderful time !
And *Gail*....we do Aug most of the time for WDW.  We get up VERY early and hit the parks between 8 and noon.  Then back to the room/pool for rest all afternoon (maybe a nap).  Back out to dinner and parks after 6 pm.  It's those hours between noon and 5 or 6 pm that are the worst.  
Thoughts and prayers to your family........

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Father's Day to the Vero Beach adoring dads !






d


Maria


----------



## garnet1240

Thanks for the kind words.. .  So glad we have our DVC to share memories with our families!


The tips are great, thank you ... we plan to keep it loose during this trip, but we'll do any day trip stuff during the heat of the day... she's been wanting  to hit the malls down there... lol...and those rockers on the back porch  with a good book ..

Stocking up on sun screen!!

Gail


----------



## Emily921

Our next trip is June 28 for our first stay in the AKV in a 1BR for 5 nights and then on July 3 we check into a Beach Cottage at VB for 7 nights!  This is our 8th visit to VB and our 6th time in the Beach Cottages.  We love everything about VB except those darn no see-ums. They really have a feast on me!

Anyone else going to be there at the same time?

Emily


----------



## DisDaydreamer

garnet1240 said:


> ...it's been a rough year...my Mom passed away 2 weeks ago after a 2 yr battle and 3 months of home hospice care for cancer.  My DD19 has had a tough time with personal problems ( life stuff we all go through at one time or another) .  Back in 2008, after some convincing, Mom came  with us on a family trip to Vero just before she found out she was ill. We were sitting talking about Mom and how glad we are for the memories of that trip. She loved having her own Ocean View room, Squid Lips, and lounging under a cabana on the beach. She soaked up every minute being all together with family.
> 
> So I decided, why not, let's do a mom/daughter trip this summer, it will be good for both of us.
> 
> Going Aug 22-29th...
> 
> I am a bit worried though...have never attempted Florida in August.  For those who go in the summer, how do you handle the heat?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gail



Hi Gail  

Sorry for your loss.  

As you know the ocean, pool, and room are real close to each other.  So if you start feeling the heat you always have a choice of ways to get cooled down.  Hope you two have a wonderful time.


----------



## buick86

I would like to sign up for the roll call 2010 it will be buick86 Oct. 10 to 14 sad that they are stopping the pirate dinner Aug 30. Thanks


----------



## Phelpsie70

Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but can anyone tell me what the dress code is for Sonya's dinner?  We are thinking of going when DS is at the Discovery club but weren't sure whether we needed to pack dress up clothes.


----------



## DVCconvert

Phelpsie70 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but can anyone tell me what the dress code is for Sonya's dinner?  We are thinking of going when DS is at the Discovery club but weren't sure whether we needed to pack dress up clothes.



Resort casual is fine, however if you'd like to dress up you certainly can.
HTH


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I came home with TONS of bug bites!  My legs are covered and they are still super itchy almost a week later!


----------



## garnet1240

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hi Gail
> 
> Sorry for your loss....
> 
> 
> ....  Hope you two have a wonderful time.



Thank you.....


----------



## ddiva

At Vero and loving it, (with the exception of the bugs).


----------



## mickeywho?

To those of you going to Vero (or the lucky ones already there) this summer....

Are you owners there or did you manage to get in at 7 months? We'd love to go next summer for a week in a 2bed but just wondered how tough it would be to get in...

Looks like a wonderful place!


----------



## Yoanny

We are not owners at vero,call right at the 7month window.We stay there every year in june.The peak season might be harder to book.


----------



## mickeywho?

Yoanny said:


> We are not owners at vero,call right at the 7month window.We stay there every year in june.The peak season might be harder to book.



We'd like to go any week in July or August....I would guess that's considered peak?


----------



## deej696

We go every year for 4 nights right after July 4th, and never have had a problem booking. That said, however, we are always in an oceanview Inn Room, not a 2 bedroom, so i can't speak to that availability. My guess is if its like the other resorts, you need to own there to get a 2br...


----------



## RedSonya

We booked at exactly the 7 month window for a 2br lockoff.  We had to adjust our dates a little to get 5 consecutive nights.  We are at BWV for 2 nights and then head to Vero on July 30th!  We are excited for our first stay.


----------



## missdani416

Just wanted to share a pic I got while at Vero this year.  We only had 2 full days and I didn't want to leave  We did have to get out of the water a couple of times due to a school of sharks.  We could actually see them from the beach.  This turtle swam right next to a group of people.  She came up on shore a few times but went right back in.  I was surprised she would swim that close to people!


----------



## MagicMouseketeers

We booked a 2 br lockoff for the 2nd week of August, right at 7 months.


----------



## dort

missdani416 said:


> Just wanted to share a pic I got while at Vero this year.  We only had 2 full days and I didn't want to leave  We did have to get out of the water a couple of times due to a school of sharks.  We could actually see them from the beach.  This turtle swam right next to a group of people.  She came up on shore a few times but went right back in.  I was surprised she would swim that close to people!



Awesome picture!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mickeywho? said:


> We'd like to go any week in July or August....I would guess that's considered peak?



Nope... that would not be peak. 

People typically choose VB earlier when the air temps are still chilly further north. Pretty much everything is in season along the east coast in these months... so less demand in the south.  This does not hold so true for WDW resorts.

Good Luck


----------



## DisDaydreamer

missdani416 said:


> [/IMG]



That is about as good as it gets.  GREAT pic.  I thought I had a keeper when I got this one a few years ago...  Pales in comparison.  Congratulations.  

I'm guessing yours is a Green and mine is a leatherback.  Maybe madcocco will stop by and elaborate.


----------



## garnet1240

missdani416 said:


> We did have to get out of the water a couple of times due to a school of sharks.  We could actually see them from the beach.



....get out a couple of times??!!  Meaning  you went back in???!  OMG, you are much braver than I Lol!!


----------



## deej696

Question...we are going in two weeks for our annual long weekend at Vero. We are in an OVIR as usual, but we have some friends that are joining us and have booked a studio. Are there studios in the Inn building, or are they all in the other buildings?


----------



## missdani416

Thanks for the kind comments on my photo.  I got lucky I guess DisDaydreamer...WOW that would have been amazing to see a leatherback, great shot, he/she looks HUGE!  There was a leatherback nest on the side of the dune, it was huge compared to the others.  I think it would be amazing to see one of those full grown.


----------



## HsvTeacher

We went to the seafood buffet at Shutters on the night we arrived at Vero Beach. The next night we went to Capt. Hiram's. We had never been there before, so we didn't know what to expect, but we'd heard great things about it. We lucked out, and it ended up being Lobster Friday!

Capt. Hiram's:





The restaurant is on the left and the bar/club is on the right. We could hear a Jimmy Buffett cover band playing as we walked up.

The entrance to the restaurant:





The area where we were seated:





The inside was open-air and was really nice. The booths/tables were on tiered platforms, so everyone had a good view. During dinner, it started raining pretty heavily, and it got pretty loud in the restaurant. However, we still had a really nice time.

First up was the bread:





It was so soft and yummy, and it melted in your mouth. We were off to a good start! Next, we ordered the seafood hushpuppies. They were heavenly! Unfortunately, I forgot to take a picture of them.

My DH ordered the crab soup:





He raved about how wonderful it was and debated about whether or not to order another cup. He opted for the caesar salad instead, and he really liked it, too.






Now for our entrees...They had a lot of regular menu options, so we had a hard time deciding. Then we saw some of the lobster dishes coming out, and then we narrowed down our options.

DH ordered the lobster pasta:





You can't see it because it's under the pasta, but there was a ton of lobster. DH said that it was about a lobster's worth of meat. I tried a bite of it, and it was creamy and super rich, but that's a good thing! 

I opted for the steamed Maine lobster:





It was perfect! The lobster melted in your mouth and was so fresh. (We're used to getting lobster right from the lobster boats when we're in Connecticut.) It rivaled any lobster I've ever eaten. Awesome!

We were too stuffed to eat dessert. We paid our bill, and we were on our way. We'll definitely be back to Capt. Hiram's!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

deej696 said:


> Question...we are going in two weeks for our annual long weekend at Vero. We are in an OVIR as usual, but we have some friends that are joining us and have booked a studio. Are there studios in the Inn building, or are they all in the other buildings?



They are all in the other buildings.  A studio is the smaller portion of a lock-off 2-bedroom.  Depending on their location and level it is still possible to get an ocean view.  The studio has a bed and sofa vs. two beds in the OVIR so you may find yourselves visiting more in their room.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

garnet1240 said:


> ....get out a couple of times??!!  Meaning  you went back in???!  OMG, you are much braver than I Lol!!





This little sighting caused everyone to leave the water a few years ago.  People thought it was a couple of sharks.






But is was just a Manta-ray with it's wing tips out of the water.






Like a big puppy dog (of the sea) wanting to play


----------



## PMDR59

mickeywho? said:


> We'd like to go any week in July or August....I would guess that's considered peak?



I booked at 7 months and have 8/28 to 9/2. I know alot of the US is back in school alreay by then, may be why I had NO problem getting a OVIR.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks VERY MUCH for posting the food pics!

Looks like I'll put Captain Hirams' on our list for August!

Thanks again! Can't wait for Vero!


----------



## Tiger926

I mistakenly didn't post this in this thread yesterday, and haven't gotten any answers yet, so I'm hopefully putting this in the right place!

We are very excited for our first stay at Vero next month - yeah! We are 2 adults and 2 kids (ages 3 and 7).

DH wants to get feedback on the following Vero restaurants that are available on Restaurants.com:

Riverside Cafe
Marotta's Restaurant
Southern Comfort Grill
Amalfi Grille

How close are these restaurants to Vero resort? What was food and atmosphere like?

Thanks for any feedback, Tiger


----------



## mcarr1635

deej696 said:


> We are going in two weeks for our annual long weekend at Vero. We are in an OVIR.



What is an OVIR?


----------



## HsvTeacher

mcarr1635 said:


> What is an OVIR?



It's an ocean view inn room. They are in the main building and are comparable to a studio, except they have two queen beds instead of a queen bed and a sofa. (I think two of them have a king-sized bed instead of the two queens.)


----------



## Twinprincesses

HsvTeacher said:


> We went to the seafood buffet at Shutters on the night we arrived at Vero Beach. The next night we went to Capt. Hiram's. We had never been there before, so we didn't know what to expect, but we'd heard great things about it. We lucked out, and it ended up being Lobster Friday!
> 
> Capt. Hiram's:
> !



You are totally making my mouth water!!!  Is this family friendly??  Looks like only adults in the restaurant.  I have 7 yr olds and want to go here.


----------



## dreamlinda

mcarr1635 said:


> What is an OVIR?



Inn rooms have:

Kitchenette with microwave, mini-refrigerator, toaster, wet bar and coffee maker
Two queen-size beds
TV/DVD
Private porch or balcony
Ocean or garden view

You can see a basic floorplan for an Inn room at:

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...esorts/veroBeach/floorPlans/deluxeinnroom.jpg

Depending on the location of the room within the Inn the shape may be different, but the furnishings will be the same.  (except for the previously mentioned 2 king-bed rooms).


----------



## Tiger926

Does Vero sell resort exclusive beach towels? Thanks, Tiger


----------



## IluvXU

Tiger926 said:


> Does Vero sell resort exclusive beach towels? Thanks, Tiger



Yes!  The towels have the turtle with the logo on it.  They had shirts too, keychains, pins.  No ornaments though... I wanted one to remember our great trip!


----------



## Tiger926

IluvXU said:


> Yes!  The towels have the turtle with the logo on it.  They had shirts too, keychains, pins.  No ornaments though... I wanted one to remember our great trip!



Thanks - my hubby will be very happy, as the kids use beach towels here at home each day for showers/baths, so we love buying new ones @ WDW!

Thanks so much, Tiger


----------



## HsvTeacher

Twinprincesses said:


> You are totally making my mouth water!!!  Is this family friendly??  Looks like only adults in the restaurant.  I have 7 yr olds and want to go here.



Absolutely! There were kids all around us, just not in the picture.


----------



## edk35

Okay we are 2 weeks from our trip to WDW  followed by 4 wondrous days at Vero . This is our first time at Vero... what do we need to bring to ward off these critters?  When do we wear our MAGIC GO AWAY BUG SPRAY????  (GO AWAY BUGS) What do you buy??? Are they ONLY out at night????????


----------



## edk35

Are there any photo albums to buy at Vero in the gift shop that say Vero Beach on them???


----------



## HsvTeacher

edk35 said:


> Are there any photo albums to buy at Vero in the gift shop that say Vero Beach on them???



I only remember seeing the photo albums that you can buy at the parks and WDW resorts, but I could've missed them.


----------



## edk35

HsvTeacher said:


> I only remember seeing the photo albums that you can buy at the parks and WDW resorts, but I could've missed them.



Okay thanks. I usually buy albums for the year we are there. Since we are only going once in 2010, I wanted to make sure I either got 2 at WDW or one there and one at Vero.


----------



## Mahusky

edk35 said:


> Are there any photo albums to buy at Vero in the gift shop that say Vero Beach on them???



Nope as the previous poster stated they only carry WDW ones ....  no vero specific ones.


----------



## madcoco

Rob sorry it took so long. Just catching up. Have been out on the high seas in search of Pirate Booty(tagging along on magnetometer surveys ) and out on an African Safari talking to the Animals(playing tourguide with relatives at the Parks LOL)
Those are great pictures! 1st one is a Loggerhead and second is probably one as well. The one in your picture is not a Leatherback.( the body would be almost all black/dark brown with some white "freckles"  However, is that the same turtle you posted a different angle picture of earlier that I said could be a Leatherback?(went searching back some pages and couldn't find picture) Because the body did look like a Leatherback.
(Leatherback do not have a hard carapace like other Turtles but thick skin with pronounced ridges). Hard to tell from pix sometimes. Sorry my bad.


----------



## missdani416

edk35 said:


> Okay we are 2 weeks from our trip to WDW  followed by 4 wondrous days at Vero . This is our first time at Vero... what do we need to bring to ward off these critters?  When do we wear our MAGIC GO AWAY BUG SPRAY????  (GO AWAY BUGS) What do you buy??? Are they ONLY out at night????????



   This year I took the advice of the great folks on this board and got the bug spray with picardian.  I ended up getting OFF family care.  I still got some bites but much less than the year before!  I have found the bugs worse in the evening, and last year got a lot of bites when we were able to do the turtle walk.  That was about 12:30 AM when we finished and we were covered in bites  This is all coming from someone who will be found by the only biting insect within a 100 mile radius.  You will love Vero, it is our favorite relaxation spot (besides the cruise!) Have a great time.


----------



## missdani416

Madcoco, Thanks for identifying the turtles!


----------



## madcoco

You're welcome and Thank you for sharing the wonderful picture.



> I still got some bites but much less than the year before! I have found the bugs worse in the evening, and last year got a lot of bites when we were able to do the turtle walk.


Great to hear. The no-see-ums can be heavy in the morning as well so if anyone plans on following the turtle patrol and/or taking an early morning stroll on the beach(or elsewhere) please use some spray.You won't regret it.


----------



## ktmetke

Any thoughts ideas for an adults only vacation, first-timers too,  at Vero Beach?  Tips or suggestions......I think we won't know what to do with ourselves without the kids!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ktmetke said:


> I think we won't know what to do with ourselves without the kids!


 ... ... ...... ... ... ... and repeat.

  Seems simple to me.


----------



## madcoco

LOL!!


----------



## ktmetke

LMAO!


----------



## TinklednPants

Any supermarkets in the Vero area that deliver????


----------



## RedSonya

DisDaydreamer said:


> ... ... ...... ... ... ... and repeat.
> 
> Seems simple to me.



LOL!  You should have posted this on page 1 and then I would have known to leave my kids home!


----------



## Twinprincesses

RedSonya said:


> LOL!  You should have posted this on page 1 and then I would have known to leave my kids home!



Youc an always get 2 rooms


----------



## madcoco

> Any supermarkets in the Vero area that deliver????


TinklednPants: Village Beach Market on A1A(S. of Resort only about 6-7 miles) They have same day delivery available( order before noon) for a fee of $15. Have not personally used their delivery service but imho it is a high quality great little market to purchase goods from. Their phone # is  772-231-2338. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## TinklednPants

madcoco said:


> TinklednPants: Village Beach Market on A1A(S. of Resort only about 6-7 miles) They have same day delivery available( order before noon) for a fee of $15. Have not personally used their delivery service but imho it is a high quality great little market to purchase goods from. Their phone # is  772-231-2338. Enjoy your stay.




Oh that's great information.....thanks so much!


----------



## madcoco

Ghost of VB. Walking the beach early one morning came upon this fly fisherman. Shouted out to him if he has had any luck. He didn't answer. Went on my way. Finally started getting some photos off the chips and wierd you can see the ripples right through him Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Twinprincesses

madcoco said:


> Ghost of VB. Walking the beach early one morning came upon this fly fisherman. Shouted out to him if he has had any luck. He didn't answer. Went on my way. Finally started getting some photos off the chips and wierd you can see the ripples right through him Hmmmmmm.



super creepy.


----------



## edk35

madcoco said:


> Ghost of VB. Walking the beach early one morning came upon this fly fisherman. Shouted out to him if he has had any luck. He didn't answer. Went on my way. Finally started getting some photos off the chips and wierd you can see the ripples right through him Hmmmmmm.





ARE YOU SERIOUS??? Maybe he didn't hear you??!!!


----------



## Mahusky

Ok for those of you that have visted recently....  How did they set up the Dive In Movie night?  When I was there in February of 2010 they had just installed these AWFUL lights at the pool that were so bright you could land planes.  Was it soooo bright that you couldn't see the screen?


----------



## MamaCrush

Our family takes an annual trip to the Myrtle Beach area for a week in June with DH's extended family.  We rent a large house right on the beach and stay a week.  But in 2011 due to a family wedding, we won't be going.  So DH was wondering about the activities at VB and maybe just our family could go for a week next summer.  By way of background, it would be me, DH and DD (9) and DS (11).  The kids love playing in the ocean, as does DH.

My questions:

1.  Can anyone compare how the roughness of the beach and the "ocean critters" compare to the Myrtle Beach area?

2.  What kind of activities does your family do during the week??

Thanks so much to anyone who can provide feedback!


----------



## jerseygal

Maybe your younger kids would enjoy WDW for 3 nights, then Vero for 4!

We're doing just that! 3 nights Kidani, Mid August, 4 nights Vero! Can't wait!
We'll also see relatives who live in Florida while we're in Vero for the 4 nights!
Can't wait! 2 BR Vero, 2 BR Kidani should be great! LOVE MY DVC!


----------



## jerseygal

Guess VB has been hot, but thats the summer in Florida!

Heard pretty much all of Florida has been hot, particularly WDW!

Thats okay! When I'm hanging in bathing suits and shorts, doesn't matter to me!

Can't wait till Mid August! 8 nights to have some fun with our sons, eat out, catch some rays(hopefully some good weather)....Maybe we'll be lucky and avoid hurricanes!


----------



## js

I originally had a dedicated 2 bedroom booked for July but for medical reasons for my mom, I had to move to August and ended up getting 2 OVIRs.
I then rented my "leftover" points that I had from my 2 bedroom and my OVIRs. I am going to use this money to just rent chairs/umbrellas every day for my family of 5 (which includes my mother).
BUT, I was thinking. I am coming in about 8 pm on Tuesday, August 23 and wondered if there was anyone leaving on Wednesday morning that wanted to meet me and I could purchase their chairs, umbrellas and cooler for a discounted fee. You could save some money and I could save money too.
Would this work for anyone?


----------



## kritter

Is internet access available in the rooms of a two bedroom now?? TIA!!


----------



## mikeandkarla

We were at VB in mid June for a week and they did not offer the dive in movie at the pool any night.


----------



## madcoco

> Speaking of Vero...Hows the weather been?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Guess VB has been hot, but thats the summer in Florida!


Hot Humid and Rainy. Actually the weatherman says a cold front is dropping down(strange for this time of year) and they say along with more rain this holiday weekend the temps will be hard pressed to make it out of the 80's. Imagine that.  LOL





Twinprincesses and edk35. Maybe Hemingway lost his way from KeyWest?


----------



## Mahusky

jerseygal said:


> Guess VB has been hot, but thats the summer in Florida!
> 
> Heard pretty much all of Florida has been hot, particularly WDW!
> 
> Thats okay! When I'm hanging in bathing suits and shorts, doesn't matter to me!
> 
> Can't wait till Mid August! 8 nights to have some fun with our sons, eat out, catch some rays(hopefully some good weather)....Maybe we'll be lucky and avoid hurricanes!



Shush!  We got Kayed...  just missed Charlie and just missed Katrina....  stop that talk now!


----------



## javamom

Wow, I am thinking of adding a VB weekend to the tail-end of a BWV 5-night stay in late May.  We have never been.  My kids have never seen a beach, well, not when they were old enough to remember.  I grew up in So. Cal.

Need opinions, as to whether it's "better" to tack on the beach stay to the end of the week, or the beginning.  See, I am thinking that it'll be 5-6 nights of frenetic Disney energy, followed by 3 nights of beach chillax? 

Am I right, or will it just be, 5 nights of awesome and 3 nights of let-down.

I guess what I am asking is, what feel to expect.  Yeah, I know, it's subjective.

So, at least give me your opinions as to whether it's best to start at the beach and end at Disney, or the other way around?

Also, I assume that there is no Magical Express to or from Vero, so we'll need to rent a car, yes?

Forgive me, I am Vero-stupid.


----------



## Mahusky

javamom said:


> Wow, I am thinking of adding a VB weekend to the tail-end of a BWV 5-night stay in late May.  We have never been.  My kids have never seen a beach, well, not when they were old enough to remember.  I grew up in So. Cal.
> 
> Need opinions, as to whether it's "better" to tack on the beach stay to the end of the week, or the beginning.  See, I am thinking that it'll be 5-6 nights of frenetic Disney energy, followed by 3 nights of beach chillax?
> 
> Am I right, or will it just be, 5 nights of awesome and 3 nights of let-down.
> 
> I guess what I am asking is, what feel to expect.  Yeah, I know, it's subjective.
> 
> So, at least give me your opinions as to whether it's best to start at the beach and end at Disney, or the other way around?
> 
> Also, I assume that there is no Magical Express to or from Vero, so we'll need to rent a car, yes?
> 
> Forgive me, I am Vero-stupid.



No MAgic express to Vero....

For certain after WDW is best ....  nice way to relax and rest those tired feet with a lounge chair and frozen drink!


----------



## PinkTink63

Mahusky said:


> No MAgic express to Vero....
> 
> For certain after WDW is best ....  nice way to relax and rest those tired feet with a lounge chair and frozen drink!



I second that!  We find it to be quite relaxing after DW!  We love it at Vero!  It is really pretty and the water is so warm compared to the Pacific!


----------



## kritter

Headed down to VERO BEACH this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elrod1

javamom said:


> Wow, I am thinking of adding a VB weekend to the tail-end of a BWV 5-night stay in late May.  We have never been.  My kids have never seen a beach, well, not when they were old enough to remember.  I grew up in So. Cal.
> 
> Need opinions, as to whether it's "better" to tack on the beach stay to the end of the week, or the beginning.  See, I am thinking that it'll be 5-6 nights of frenetic Disney energy, followed by 3 nights of beach chillax?
> 
> Am I right, or will it just be, 5 nights of awesome and 3 nights of let-down.
> 
> I guess what I am asking is, what feel to expect.  Yeah, I know, it's subjective.
> 
> So, at least give me your opinions as to whether it's best to start at the beach and end at Disney, or the other way around?
> 
> Also, I assume that there is no Magical Express to or from Vero, so we'll need to rent a car, yes?
> 
> Forgive me, I am Vero-stupid.



I'm thinking that your thinking is correct.  We did it this way (after WDW) on our last trip and will be repeating it again for our trip this month.  We found it to be a good chance to decompress before returning to the "real world." And your kids may just remember Vero as fondly as WDW.


----------



## madcoco

Hope everyone had a Happy Fourth.



> Headed down to VERO BEACH this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


Safe travels and enjoy your stay!


----------



## dreamlinda

javamom said:


> Wow, I am thinking of adding a VB weekend to the tail-end of a BWV 5-night stay in late May.  We have never been.  My kids have never seen a beach, well, not when they were old enough to remember.  I grew up in So. Cal.
> 
> Need opinions, as to whether it's "better" to tack on the beach stay to the end of the week, or the beginning.  See, I am thinking that it'll be 5-6 nights of frenetic Disney energy, followed by 3 nights of beach chillax?
> 
> Am I right, or will it just be, 5 nights of awesome and 3 nights of let-down.
> 
> I guess what I am asking is, what feel to expect.  Yeah, I know, it's subjective.
> 
> So, at least give me your opinions as to whether it's best to start at the beach and end at Disney, or the other way around?
> 
> Also, I assume that there is no Magical Express to or from Vero, so we'll need to rent a car, yes?
> 
> Forgive me, I am Vero-stupid.



And, from the opposite point of view ~ we enjoy going to Vero Beach first.  We are very busy acitve people and the added activity of packing and traveling makes us ready for some R & R.  So, three nights at Vero, well rested and ready for some entertainment we head to WDW.  Also, packing at the end of the WDW portion of the trip can be a challenge. With everything we have acquired on the trip, we prefer getting it all packed, handing it off at the resort and not seeing the suitcases again until we are home.  Then, we know we don't have to get it all back in the cases again!!


----------



## edk35

javamom said:


> Wow, I am thinking of adding a VB weekend to the tail-end of a BWV 5-night stay in late May.  We have never been.  My kids have never seen a beach, well, not when they were old enough to remember.  I grew up in So. Cal.
> 
> Need opinions, as to whether it's "better" to tack on the beach stay to the end of the week, or the beginning.  See, I am thinking that it'll be 5-6 nights of frenetic Disney energy, followed by 3 nights of beach chillax?
> 
> Am I right, or will it just be, 5 nights of awesome and 3 nights of let-down.
> 
> I guess what I am asking is, what feel to expect.  Yeah, I know, it's subjective.
> 
> So, at least give me your opinions as to whether it's best to start at the beach and end at Disney, or the other way around?
> 
> Also, I assume that there is no Magical Express to or from Vero, so we'll need to rent a car, yes?
> 
> Forgive me, I am Vero-stupid.



I too am a Vero Jedi in training. We are staying 4 nights at Vero (first timers there) after visiting WDW for 9 nights. We depart for WDW next Sunday. I will post and let you know how we liked going at the end of our trip.


----------



## smidgy

we will be at vero first, for 5 nights, starting the 11th, then wdw after.  (we have done other things afterie, 6 flags GA, kings island but hat was with the boys, who were ready for thrill rides after disney.)  when we go to uni.  we do it first, saving the magic for last.
  we're afraid  being at vero after, we might feel like we're just hanging around waiting to go home.
  we will also let you know how we liked the order we chose!


----------



## edk35

smidgy said:


> we will be at vero first, for 5 nights, starting the 11th, then wdw after.  (we have done other things afterie, 6 flags GA, kings island but hat was with the boys, who were ready for thrill rides after disney.)  when we go to uni.  we do it first, saving the magic for last.
> we're afraid  being at vero after, we might feel like we're just hanging around waiting to go home.
> we will also let you know how we liked the order we chose!



I am hoping to EXTEND some magic at Vero. I always HATE leaving WDW....  so I am hoping this might be a nice send off from Disney.  Guess we will both find out.


----------



## javamom




----------



## starbox

elrod1 said:


> I'm thinking that your thinking is correct.  We did it this way (after WDW) on our last trip and will be repeating it again for our trip this month.  We found it to be a good chance to decompress before returning to the "real world." And your kids may just remember Vero as fondly as WDW.



They may even say they liked it BETTER than WDW!  

We always did our split stays like this:  WDW - Vero in the middle - WDW at the end.  We drive and it makes it easier that way. My kids consistently said Vero was their favorite part of the trip.


----------



## deej696

So we're leaving in a couple days, and are wanting to order pizza for dinner one night. Can anyone suggest a good place that will deliver?


----------



## garnet1240

Does anyone know if you can pay/reserve a Cabana for the whole time you are there instead of day by day? 

Thanks


----------



## Mahusky

deej696 said:


> So we're leaving in a couple days, and are wanting to order pizza for dinner one night. Can anyone suggest a good place that will deliver?



I always like Orchid Island Pizza right at the North Corner of the resort.  They delievr to the lobby.


----------



## Twinprincesses

starbox said:


> They may even say they liked it BETTER than WDW!
> 
> We always did our split stays like this:  WDW - Vero in the middle - WDW at the end.  We drive and it makes it easier that way. My kids consistently said Vero was their favorite part of the trip.





We are doing WDW for 2 days then Vero Beach for 6 days.  I figure it will be a nice change from our normal vacation.


----------



## starbox

garnet1240 said:


> Does anyone know if you can pay/reserve a Cabana for the whole time you are there instead of day by day?
> 
> Thanks



Yes.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

garnet1240 said:


> Does anyone know if you can pay/reserve a Cabana for the whole time you are there instead of day by day?
> 
> Thanks



Hey Gail   I Think so.  This pic is from a few years ago, but it is only mentioning hours and days.    Have a good trip


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hey Gail   I Think so.  This pic is from a few years ago, but it is only mentioning hours and days.    Have a good trip



We rented one for length of stay and paid all at once, it was nice because our chairs and umbrella were waiting for us every morning, and they always took ours down at the very last minute.


----------



## deej696

Mahusky said:


> I always like Orchid Island Pizza right at the North Corner of the resort.  They delievr to the lobby.



Thanks for that, I remember seeing them last time we were there.

Another question...anyone ever do any fishing on the beach? I'm thinking of bringing my rod down with us and getting up at dawn one morning and trying my luck. If so, any tips on what to use for bait, etc? Obviously since I'll be at the resort, I'm not really thinking I'll have access to anything more than whats in my tackle box...


----------



## garnet1240

starbox said:


> We rented one for length of stay and paid all at once, it was nice because our chairs and umbrella were waiting for us every morning, and they always took ours down at the very last minute.





That's what I hoped to hear! So looking forward to doing some beach time , thanks guys!

Gail


----------



## jerseygal

Headed down to Vero mid August post WDW trip! 1 Night Universal,
3 Nights Kidani, then off to Vero for 4 to get some R & R!!!!!

Can't wait for our vaca this year! We will really need it and will SO APPRECIATE IT!!!!

Hoping for good weather, but in Florida, you never know in the summer!

Fingers and toes crossed for a great vaca!


----------



## kritter

We are here in VB now....Today,, they had to get us out of the water due to a 6-foot shark spotted in the water!!


----------



## madcoco

Sorry for bringing this up again but if you are out at dawn you may find this guy.He was so transparent you could see right hrough him. He just may not answer you if you ask for help. LOL

deej696 Get out there early and spray for No-see-ums to be on the safe side. If it's calm they will be out in full force.
 You may want to stop by the Wabasso Bait and Tackle Shop at US1/ SR510 Wabasso and pick up some bait and tips. The staff will be happy to help you out. Pick up some shrimp or pinfish if you can get them.(and if you have a way to store them for the morning.small styro cooler and/or bait bucket) If you see the Pelicans making their low passes,pulling up then making like dive bombers near shore, that is a good sign there are huge schools of baitfish. Almost guaranteed something will be chasing them. This time of year Big Tarpon,Kingfish,Blues and other Predatory Fish may be crashing the surf break You can also find Nurse,Bonnethead and Blacktip Sharks in the Surf. Good Luck and don't let the big one get away. We want to hear a great fish story when you get back.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

kritter said:


> We are here in VB now....Today,, they had to get us out of the water due to a 6-foot shark spotted in the water!!



Yikes! I woulda been scared. I think that I've seen "Jaws" too many times. We arrive at VB on Monday so I'm looking forward to seeing turtles not sharks! 

Did you see the shark? Any idea how long they made everyone stay out of the water?


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had a great VB stay from June 27 to July 1.  On the 28th a DF was up looking at the ocean from her balcony just a bit before 7AM.  She saw a loggerhead come onshore and up the hill.  She ran to the area where a small crowd was gathering with a naturalist to watch the turtle lay eggs and then go back to the water.  It's very rare that one come up in the daylight. DF didn't bring her camera but is thrilled to have witnessed such an extraordinary sight!

We had great weather, enjoyed wonderful activities and no one came back with bites.

Bobbi


----------



## scootert

starbox said:


> We rented one for length of stay and paid all at once, it was nice because our chairs and umbrella were waiting for us every morning, and they always took ours down at the very last minute.



Interesting --in our previous visits, you couldn't reserve chairs & umbrellas.   This year we were at Vero the first week of May and it was very confusing -- one day they were reserving chairs & umbrellas -- next day they weren't - it really depended on which person was there.  When they were reserving, they weren't asking people to pay in advance.   Just curious when you were there and if the policy has changed again.   Thanks


----------



## MajorWoody

Hello all,

We just booked another VB stay for our anniversary (8/27 to 8/30), this will be the 4th consecutive year we have stayed at Vero on our anniversary. Tentative plans are arrive late Fri night, perhaps eat at Sonyas or somewhere in Sebastian. Sat night we'll be at Ocean Grill for the actual anniversary, and Sunday night at Capt Hirams, with a detour to the Sand Bar after dinner. In between, beach time and catching up on reading.

We also usually hit the beach one night with a bottle of champagne after dark, and relax out there for an hour or so.

We booked our usual ocean view inn room for this stay.

I read the earlier post about the person who was asking about fishing from the beach, and was thinking of bringing my surf rod along, but that is still up in the air. We also rent beach loungers and an umbrella every year too, and will do it again this year.

First time we stayed here I lost my wedding ring in the ocean, the next year lost my prescription sunglasses. I've learned since then to go into the water on the boogie boards with nothing but my bathing suit!!

Take care,

Bill


----------



## edk35

MajorWoody said:


> First time we stayed here I lost my wedding ring in the ocean, the next year lost my prescription sunglasses. I've learned since then to go into the water on the boogie boards with nothing but my bathing suit!!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Bill


----------



## starbox

scootert said:


> Interesting --in our previous visits, you couldn't reserve chairs & umbrellas.   This year we were at Vero the first week of May and it was very confusing -- one day they were reserving chairs & umbrellas -- next day they weren't - it really depended on which person was there.  When they were reserving, they weren't asking people to pay in advance.   Just curious when you were there and if the policy has changed again.   Thanks



We go every year in June.  The only time we did a week rental was years ago - we did not pay cash in advance or anything, but we did give them the KTTW card and have them charge one transaction.  It was much easier than day by day.  We've never been during peak spring season, maybe they don't reserve then?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kritter said:


> We are here in VB now....Today,, they had to get us out of the water due to a 6-foot shark spotted in the water!!



WHAT!   I thought they let you play with the 6 foot or under ones.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MajorWoody said:


> First time we stayed here I lost my wedding ring in the ocean, the next year lost my prescription sunglasses. I've learned since then to go into the water on the boogie boards with nothing but my bathing suit!!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Bill



Indeed.  And just so you don't have to learn this...  Make sure those bathing trunks are tied tight each time you go back out.  And for the ladies... Bikini boarding is just asking for trouble.


----------



## edk35

kritter said:


> We are here in VB now....Today,, they had to get us out of the water due to a 6-foot shark spotted in the water!!


   
ARE YOU SERIOUS???????? Who is "they" I thought there were NO Lifeguards????


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS???????? Who is "they" I thought there were NO Lifeguards????



There are lifeguards just north of the VB beach that watch the public entry area.  The are very diligent in watching the VB section too.  Not their job, but they do it anyway.  I've seen the get on a 4 wheeler and drive halfway down the VB beach to call in a swimmer.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Denise... You're going to be spent by the time you get there.  Easy, girl.  Have a Margarita.


----------



## edk35

DisDaydreamer said:


> Denise... You're going to be spent by the time you get there.  Easy, girl.  Have a Margarita.



YES ROBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB I AM . I am used to the Gulf waters....the clear emerald waters that are basically calm...you can see what creatures there are.


----------



## edk35

DisDaydreamer said:


> There are lifeguards just north of the VB beach that watch the public entry area.  The are very diligent in watching the VB section too.  Not their job, but they do it anyway.  I've seen the get on a 4 wheeler and drive halfway down the VB beach to call in a swimmer.



That is nice to know.


----------



## deej696

madcoco said:


> Sorry for bringing this up again but if you are out at dawn you may find this guy.He was so transparent you could see right hrough him. He just may not answer you if you ask for help. LOL
> 
> deej696 Get out there early and spray for No-see-ums to be on the safe side. If it's calm they will be out in full force.
> You may want to stop by the Wabasso Bait and Tackle Shop at US1/ SR510 Wabasso and pick up some bait and tips. The staff will be happy to help you out. Pick up some shrimp or pinfish if you can get them.(and if you have a way to store them for the morning.small styro cooler and/or bait bucket) If you see the Pelicans making their low passes,pulling up then making like dive bombers near shore, that is a good sign there are huge schools of baitfish. Almost guaranteed something will be chasing them. This time of year Big Tarpon,Kingfish,Blues and other Predatory Fish may be crashing the surf break You can also find Nurse,Bonnethead and Blacktip Sharks in the Surf. Good Luck and don't let the big one get away. We want to hear a great fish story when you get back.



Thanks for the tips there, I'll try not to let you down! I've got a few artificial baits I'll take down with me, and if I feel adventurous I may go try to get some live from the tackle shop. My wife likes to run on the beach at sunrise, so I figured it would be fun to try my luck while she does that. If I don't catch anything, oh well, but hopefully I'll bring something in


----------



## kritter

DisDaydreamer said:


> There are lifeguards just north of the VB beach that watch the public entry area.  The are very diligent in watching the VB section too.  Not their job, but they do it anyway.  I've seen the get on a 4 wheeler and drive halfway down the VB beach to call in a swimmer.



Yes,, that is who came down to tell everyone. They were also the same people who came today to warn us about the rip-tides being bad, and to be carefull while swimming!!


----------



## madcoco

> And for the ladies... Bikini boarding is just asking for trouble.


Shhhh. disdaydreamer! 
Ladies don't listen to what he says. Bikini Boarding is just fine!


> Yes,that is who came down to tell everyone. They were also the same people who came today to warn us about the rip-tides being bad, and to be careful while swimming!!


Sounds like you are having an exciting trip. The Ocean can be a wild place to visit. Hope you are enjoying the rest of your stay. Great to hear about the cooperation with the Wabasso Lifeguards. It really helps.  Imho wish the Resort would/could put their own flags out in unison with the Lifeguard Station next door instead of just the posted warning signs (since they can be hard to see)
Do you think guests would pay attention to them? 
For those unfamiliar with the flags:
*Green: Calm Conditions. Low Hazard. Still Exercise Caution* 





*Yellow: Medium Hazard. Moderate Surf and/or Rip Currents*





*Red: High Risk of Strong Rip Currents. High and Hazardous Surf*





*Red over Red: (lower flag usually has "no swimming" logo) Water Closed*





*Purple: Dangerous Marine Life*





*Yellow and Black: Use Caution While on Beach. Kids Playing in Sand. *


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> That is nice to know.



If you look at madcoco's pics above showing the different flags, that is the lifeguard station.  Mike is taking the pics from Disney's beach area.


----------



## js

We were orginally going middle of July in a 2 bedroom but had to move to end of August with two OVIRs (2 bedrooms no longer available).
Since we had extra points left over after making the switch, I rented the points for the intention of our family of 4 + my mother (5 in total) renting chairs and umbrealls every beach day from Vero.  We usually drive and have our own beach chairs, umbrellas, ec.  Now we are flying.  I know we can purchase chairs/umbrellas cheaper but this is how we decided to use the money from the points.

Anyway, my question is, how far away are the lounge chairs/umbrellas from the ocean? Can I move my chair out of the umbrealla if I want some sun? Is it so far back that there will be many people in front of us (hope not).

Thank you all very much for showing me or giving me the information. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

js said:


> Anyway, my question is, how far away are the lounge chairs/umbrellas from the ocean? Can I move my chair out of the umbrealla if I want some sun? Is it so far back that there will be many people in front of us (hope not).



Yes, you can move your chairs.  The umbrella is in a deeply buried tube and cannot be moved.  It is possible someone could setup in front of you, but the rental people have them setup pretty much just behind where high tide comes to so people tend to go beyond the end of the line of umbrellas.

This is actually one of my pet peeves with VB.  The rental umbrellas and cabanas take up the first couple hundred feet or so in both directions from the entry deck and forces people with their own stuff to trudge to the end to get a good spot.  Not your fault though.


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Yes, you can move your chairs.  The umbrella is in a deeply buried tube and cannot be moved.  It is possible someone could setup in front of you, but the rental people have them setup pretty much just behind where high tide comes to so people tend to go beyond the end of the line of umbrellas.
> 
> This is actually one of my pet peeves with VB.  The rental umbrellas and cabanas take up the first couple hundred feet or so in both directions from the entry deck and forces people with their own stuff to trudge to the end to get a good spot.  Not your fault though.



Since the beach restoration, there's quite a hefty ledge of sand between the umbrellas and ocean:




It may be difficult to move chairs off the ledge.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> Since the beach restoration, there's quite a hefty ledge of sand between the umbrellas and ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be difficult to move chairs off the ledge.



Wow... That is quite a drop.  Actually, I don't think moving the chairs OFF the ledge would be difficult... but getting them back up would be a challenge.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Just a heads-up to all... 

Emily921 has provided the 2010 rack rates.  We were working with the 2007 rates until now.  Thanks Emily.


----------



## Lisa0503

DH and I are going to VB for the first time next week.  I just finished reading this thread and read about a pirate dinner.  What restaurant is that at?  Do we need to make reservations for this meal or any others that we want to eat at?   I know I always make my ADR's 180 days in advance for WDW trips but I didn't even think about make reservations ahead for VB.....  Is there anything else we should consider reserveing ahead of time?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Tiger926

Lisa0503 said:


> DH and I are going to VB for the first time next week.  I just finished reading this thread and read about a pirate dinner.  What restaurant is that at?  Do we need to make reservations for this meal or any others that we want to eat at?   I know I always make my ADR's 180 days in advance for WDW trips but I didn't even think about make reservations ahead for VB.....  Is there anything else we should consider reserveing ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



The Pirate meal is only on Mondays @ Shutters. You cannot make ADRs online, but you can call MS and they'll make them for you.

We will be there on Monday, so I'll report back on how it is!

Only 2 more days until our 1st trip to Vero! Tiger


----------



## DVCconvert

> ....You cannot make ADRs online, but you can call MS and they'll make them for you....



or even better, call DVB directly for dining reservations at:

(772) 234-2180


----------



## Tiger926

DVCconvert said:


> or even better, call DVB directly for dining reservations at:
> 
> (772) 234-2180



Sorry, I should have mentioned this. I'm Canadian, so we have to pay long distance, so I don't call anyone directly. I didn't have the restaurant's number, so thanks for that.

Tiger


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lisa0503 said:


> DH and I are going to VB for the first time next week.  I just finished reading this thread and read about a pirate dinner.  What restaurant is that at?  Do we need to make reservations for this meal or any others that we want to eat at?   I know I always make my ADR's 180 days in advance for WDW trips but I didn't even think about make reservations ahead for VB.....  Is there anything else we should consider reserveing ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



We were at the Pirate dinner on June 28th and I had booked it just the week before and I needed places for 11 people.  We got an early seating, 5:05.  I called the resort directly,using the phone number on the reservation.  The food tasted great and there was plenty of it.  The character interaction was fun and our 3 DGC, 5, 6 and 7 enjoyed taking the Pirate's Oath!

Bobbi


----------



## Lenc324

Arriving Oct 3rd.  How is the weather then????


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Lenc324 said:


> Arriving Oct 3rd.  How is the weather then????



You always have the threat of tropical storms, but in general the weather is perfect


----------



## DVCconvert

News...that's at least news to me  (released June 22)

Vero Beach Resort Expands Spa



> Ready to relax? Later this summer Disneys Vero Beach Resort will expand its spa offerings which means more pampering for guests. The nautical-themed Spa at Disneys Vero Beach Resort will feature two massage rooms, a wet treatment room for body scrubs and wraps, a mani/pedi room and a relaxation room. The 1,000-square-foot retreat is scheduled to open in mid-August.


----------



## dreamlinda

DVCconvert said:


> News...that's at least news to me  (released June 22)
> 
> Vero Beach Resort Expands Spa




New to me also, and GREAT NEWS it is!!

Lenc324 - we will be there right before your trip, checking out 10/2.  Will try and post weather/water conditions.


----------



## kritter

Just got back from a week at VB this afternoon. It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

kritter said:


> Just got back from a week at VB this afternoon. It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So glad to hear you had a great time. We are hours away from 6 nights at Vero. Just packing up a few last things right now before heading to bed and then getting up very early for our flight!


----------



## hookedup

Just returned from a week at VB and it was AWESOME! We had an Inn room and although we had a garden view room we were on the north corner and had a nice view of the ocean from our balcony - we could hear the waves too!   We are not DVC members - we booked this thru Disney because the gal I usually buy points thru said there was nothing available for her to book for us.

Saw turtles nesting!  Did the pirate dinner at Shutters. They surprised us with campagne and cookies and milk on our anniversary. We swam in the ocean everyday but one when the rip current was just too strong. We really loved it and now dh is even looking into resale for the resort because we loved it so much!

Our only complaint was that on the fourth of July there were way too many outsiders that were not staying at the resort hanging out at the pool. Sitting near us was a group of nearly 20 meeting up for the holiday to party  and only one couple were actual resort guests! Just overall the holiday hoopla at the pool area was not enjoyable for us - way too crowded. Also the elevators in the Inn building are way slow and aggravating.  Other than that it was really one of the best resort experiences we have had!


----------



## Tiger926

We will be @ Vero this afternoon! Yeah!!

We are currently awakening to sunshine streaming through our Boardwalk windwow, packing and off to Kona for a yummy breakfast, before we hit the road for our 1st visit to Vero.

Need some rest after 11 days @ WDW! Tiger


----------



## madcoco

Tiger926 Safe drive and have fun!


> Our only complaint was that on the fourth of July there were way too many outsiders that were not staying at the resort hanging out at the pool.


Sorry to hear hookedup but glad it didn't spoil the overall stay for you. Happy Belated Anniversary. 

Recent Great Weather and Great Treasure right off the VB Resort Area Beaches from the 1715 Fleet. Sorry about the Shaky Camerawork.
20 Gold Coins, Swivel Gun. 













Silver, Gold Coins,Gold Ring,Gold Locket, Rigging Deadeye,Silver Spoon


----------



## Mahusky

kritter said:


> Just got back from a week at VB this afternoon. It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Did you do the Dive in Movie?  How was it?


----------



## jerseygal

HAVE AN AWESOME VERO VACA FOR THOSE CHECKING IN!!!!!!!!!

CANNOT WAIT FOR OUR KIDANI 3 NIGHT/VERO 4 NIGHT VACA MID AUGUST!

REALLY REALLY NEED A VACA NOW, BUT MUST KEEP GOING AND DREAMING OF A GREAT WEEK!!!

WOULD LOVE SOME POSTS OR PICS ON THOSE THAT ARE THERE OR ARRIVING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAN'T WAIT TO RELAX AT VB FOR 4 NIGHTS MID AUGUST!!!!!!


----------



## deej696

Just returned from 4 nights at Vero. This is our third year in a row making the trip this same weekend, and it was great as always. It was funny, I even recognized a few people from past years also. We did the seafood buffet on Thursday, which I thought was a great value. Also had dinner at Sonya's on Saturday which was exceptional. Did pizza the other two nights. Weather was awesome. If you want to see the turtles, I suggest renting the kayak and paddling out, as they are all over right next to you. We also saw a turtle come out to lay eggs about 9pm one night. The thing was massive, and I have no idea how it climbed to the top of the hill. 

All told it was a great trip, and we can't wait for next year!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mahusky said:


> Did you do the Dive in Movie?  How was it?



Toy Story 2 was shown the week before last.  The skies looked threatening the whole time, but we were very lucky, it didn't rain.


----------



## denegate

Just reading this thread has made me so excited for our trip from July 27 - August 3.  It's our first to VB and we are really looking forward to just relaxing by the pool and at the beach.  We may do a day-trip to Universal, since we are DVC members we always have a Disney trip in the works but the kids have never been to Universal.  Anyone do this?  I notice not many posts mention the noseeums (sp?).  What do you all use to keep them away?  Lastly, what's your fav sunscreen?  I am blonde and very fair skinned - never had a tan in my life, burns...yes.


----------



## bobbiwoz

denegate said:


> Just reading this thread has made me so excited for our trip from July 27 - August 3.  It's our first to VB and we are really looking forward to just relaxing by the pool and at the beach.  We may do a day-trip to Universal, since we are DVC members we always have a Disney trip in the works but the kids have never been to Universal.  Anyone do this?  I notice not many posts mention the noseeums (sp?).  What do you all use to keep them away?  Lastly, what's your fav sunscreen?  I am blonde and very fair skinned - never had a tan in my life, burns...yes.



We went to 2 campfires, only used Off, spray.  No one had problems with bugs. 

DDiL used Nutrogena Waterguard Kids' Sunblock....it was a spray for kids.  I couldn't find any in any of the Publix we went to, but I did find another Nutrogena 70 and it worked fine on the kids and adults.  We also used a sun block stick on our faces and zinc cream. My DS/DDiL are very thorough, but it worked fine for our 9 days in Florida, lots of swimming, and no burns.

We also made sure to wait, and not go into the water right after putting on the sunblock.


----------



## Tiger926

We have had a pretty good time here @ Vero, despite a horrible check-in day yesterday.

We rushed from WDW as we were excited to arrive here to Vero. We had a great drive, with just a bit of rain, but we arrived @ Vero by 1:45. We were totally surprised that our room wasn't ready, so we went to investigate the resort. We checked back at 3:00, and still not ready, so we were a bit peeved. We decided to go to Walmart, as we were told it was very close, but the GPS had the wrong directions, and we got lost. We stopped at Boston Market for lunch, and a nice guy gave us proper directions.

We were still waiting for our room-ready text, but as with most Disney hotels, it didn't arrive. We got back to Vero by 4:15, and it had just been made ready. We got into our room, feeling very tired and frustrated. The room is showing wear and tear, and wasn't as clean as it could be, and the balcony is more like a closet (it has a covered up railing too). Were not impressed at all, but we learned that the bugs would just get us anyway, so I guess a balcony is not necessary?

We were able to change our Pirate dinner to 1 hour later, and we had a great time! Sat next to our friends, who had checked in a few days before, and then we all went outside to swim, mini golf, and check out the campfire. We were a bit frustrated though as no one told us that the slide and pirate area close early, so now we know that for next time.

DD had a reaction to bug spray, so we had to go in, as bugs were starting to munch. We had a great night's sleep, after watching the Shaggy Dog rental we picked up downstairs.

Today, we spent morning at beach - waves were a bit "hyper" according to my DD, but we worked it out. We built sandcastles, and played at the ocean's edge. We then went up to room to get some drinks and get out of sun, then back outside for swimming pool and mini golf. Got lunch @ Bleachers, ate at pool (kids loved the pirate area!), and then back to room for nap. We ate a great dinner @ Shutters, and had an amazing walk on the beach. We are now packing up, as we are leaving tomorrow at lunchtime.

The kids and hubby loved it here - I am not a beach person at all, but it is a cute place, so we have decided to do a small add-on in order to come here every other year. We got a studio this trip, but we will do an add-on that will allow us to get a 1 bedroom for 3 nights.

We were bitten by the Vero Beach bug after a rough start. We had fun at beach, pool, walks and golf, and we didn't even have time for all of the cool activities they have going on around here. Next time!!!

As an aside, just wanted to mention that there are no Vero Beach exclusive beach towels here. I posted to this thread last month, and someone definitely said they have them, and according to the CM, they have never had them, but are seriously considering making them, as many guests are requesting them. We were disappointed by this, as we love beach towels, so just wanted others to know, in case they were hoping to buy some as we were.

Thanks to all for your tips and such, Tiger


----------



## Tinkaroo

Thanks, Tiger, for your review - glad you guys ended up enjoying yourselves, despite the rough start!

I've just begun reading this thread, as we are going to try VB out for a night in late August.  My family actually has a home about 30 miles from VB, so I certainly never thought we'd try it out, but we found ourselves with some points expiring in late September, so we thought we'd drive up to VB for the day (and perhaps night) and check it out.  

It will certainly be nice to have a beach/pool day with a home base - I just hope our room is ready a bit earlier than 4 p.m.!

For those in the know, is VB like other DVC resorts, and you're lucky to get into a room earlier than normal check-in time?  I was kind-of hoping with a smaller resort away from the parks, that they might be on a speedier time schedule.  As I'll be traveling with an infant, we'll need to think how to handle meals/nap times.  Thanks!


----------



## Mahusky

Tiger926 said:


> As an aside, just wanted to mention that there are no Vero Beach exclusive beach towels here. I posted to this thread last month, and someone definitely said they have them, and according to the CM, they have never had them, but are seriously considering making them, as many guests are requesting them. We were disappointed by this, as we love beach towels, so just wanted others to know, in case they were hoping to buy some as we were.



The CM is wrong I have 4 VB exclusive beach towles at home.  They are Blue and White Striped.

Hopefully they will get new ones similiar to the pool towels.  

24 days until VB!!!!  Yay!


----------



## deej696

Tinkaroo said:


> It will certainly be nice to have a beach/pool day with a home base - I just hope our room is ready a bit earlier than 4 p.m.!
> 
> For those in the know, is VB like other DVC resorts, and you're lucky to get into a room earlier than normal check-in time?  I was kind-of hoping with a smaller resort away from the parks, that they might be on a speedier time schedule.  As I'll be traveling with an infant, we'll need to think how to handle meals/nap times.  Thanks!



I've stayed at Vero each of the last 3 summers, and I believe the earliest our room has been ready was this last weekend which was about 2:30pm. Its a smaller resort where a lot of people stay late, and a lot of people arrive early, both hoping to grab some extra time at the beach/pool. If you don't go into it hoping for anything different than 4pm, then you won't be setting yourself up for disappointment...


----------



## Tiger926

Mahusky said:


> The CM is wrong I have 4 VB exclusive beach towles at home.  They are Blue and White Striped.
> 
> Hopefully they will get new ones similiar to the pool towels.
> 
> 24 days until VB!!!!  Yay!



Hmmm...The CM has been working here awhile, and said they do not have them, and have never had them? Not sure what has happened with the towels? 

Glad you enjoy your towels (you are lucky to have them!), but there aren't any for sale at this time. 

Tiger


----------



## bobbiwoz

We've learned to arrive at VB after 4 because our room was never ready much before that!  I suppose some are lucky, but it's fine.  This year we enjoyed BB before the ride down to Vero!


----------



## Chim Chiminy

We are here now, checked in on Sat.  We arrived at 4pm and our room was not ready until 5:15.  
Haven't been happy with the room location, ocean view inn room because we are located right next to the Green Cabin room.  Lots of music later into the night than we like.  DH is the early to bed type.  
Also the people above us sound like they are remodeling at all hours of the day and night.  Lots of noise in this room.
Decided not to change rooms due to room change fee and regret that decision at times, but trying to make the best of it.  We are only here two more nights.  

Have had meals from Orchid Island Pizza, Mr. Manatee's and Shutters.  All of which have been really good.  

Enjoyed the naturalist walk yesterday morning, then drove down to Bathtub Reef Beach Park.  It was so much fun, we are going again today.  
Also planning to hit the Navy Seal museum.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

HI - just reading about how late rooms are ready (or should I say how 'on time' they are) at VB, what do you guys do if you get there early??

Its just we will be coming straight from the DCL and imagine we will arrive well before lunchtime.  I assume we can still use the pool etc?? But it will be Dec 30th, so I guess there is a good chance it might not be pool weather - is there anything you would suggest we do whilst waiting for the room if the weather isn't too special??

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## Luvmyfam3

Just a short little TR about our wonderful stay at VB!!  Me, DH, DD (18), DD (18), DD (16) & DD (5).

Originally, we planned to leave super-early on the 8th and drive all day (from Houston) to Vero.  But, my husband came up with the idea of leaving the evening before and driving through the night.  It turned out to be a wonderful idea!  We arrived around 1:00pm on the 8th and one of our two rooms (THANKFULLY!!) was ready!  

I was immediately reminded why I love this place so much!  Not only was the security guard and guest services lady so pleasant and welcoming, but even our room attendant was so nice!  We hadn't even gotten to our room and she struck up a conversation with us and offered suggestions on unloading and such.  I was truly impressed!

I wasn't super-thrilled with our room, but only because we ended up with a super-small balcony and not the huge ones I was accustomed to.  Next time I'll know to request a different room.  Otherwise, the room was nice and it had a view of the beach...no complaints there!

I guess I should have been prepared for the build-up of the beach, but it was quite a shock to me.  It didn't detract from our stay, of course, but what a difference!   We had absolutely no issues with no-see-ums all week!  YEA!!  The waves were sporadic.  One day was absolutely crazy!  We were all beaten to a pulp that day, but my teenagers loved it.  Then, the next day it was as calm as a lake...go figure.

We ate all our meals in our 1-bedroom....awesome.  But, we did venture out for dinner one night to Capt. Hiram's.  This is now a must for all our VB trips.  Great place!

My husband and I went to the Wine Introduction class.  I had gone to this class about 6 years ago and amazed that the same teacher is still there!   I can't remember her name, but she's awesome!  Our class was small...only about 8 people.  By the end, we were all talking and feeling pretty good.  So, we ended up going to the Green Room for more drinks (like we needed it)...and were practically kicked out.  Aaaahhhh..... just a taste of the old days!  

Our 5-year old loved the slide and the activities with the kids!  My older daughter and husband each won the slide competition one day.  You would have thought they'd won $1,000 instead of a little Cracker Jack toy!  LOL!

All-in-all, an awesome trip!  We love Vero!!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Chim Chiminy said:


> Enjoyed the naturalist walk yesterday morning, then drove down to Bathtub Reef Beach Park.  It was so much fun, we are going again today.
> Also planning to hit the Navy Seal museum.



Ahh...I grew up going to Bathtub Beach 2 weeks out of every summer - it's about a 10 min. ride from my grandparent's home.  It has been closed for so long after all the erosion from the hurricanes, but I was thrilled to learn that it finally got back "on line" this year.  So glad to hear it's just as fun as it was 25+ years ago!    I'll be taking my son to it for the first time in about a month!


----------



## starbox

Chim Chiminy said:


> Enjoyed the naturalist walk yesterday morning, then drove down to Bathtub Reef Beach Park.  It was so much fun, we are going again today.
> Also planning to hit the Navy Seal museum.



Isn't bathtub reef amazing?  Glad you all found it as magical as we did!  Did you snorkel?


----------



## MajorWoody

amystevekai&bump said:


> HI - just reading about how late rooms are ready (or should I say how 'on time' they are) at VB, what do you guys do if you get there early??
> 
> Its just we will be coming straight from the DCL and imagine we will arrive well before lunchtime.  I assume we can still use the pool etc?? But it will be Dec 30th, so I guess there is a good chance it might not be pool weather - is there anything you would suggest we do whilst waiting for the room if the weather isn't too special??
> 
> Many thanks for any advice



You should definitely be there before lunchtime. I would suggest driving down A1A from Port Canaveral, it's much more scenic than taking 95 or US 1. Plus you wil pass through some nice towns, and there are some good places along the way to stop and either see the beach, or stop and have a tasty lunch. If you arrive before your room is ready, you can still check in, use the amenities including the pool ( which is heated) and beach.

Hope that helps,

Take care,

Bill


----------



## denegate

Can anyone give me a little more info on Bathtub Reef Beach Park?


----------



## Chim Chiminy

We did snorkel!  Next time though I told DH that was should invest more in the masks and snorkels.  We didn't bring any with us and picked up a few cheap ones at a publix and one at a surf shop.  So we were constantly emptying water out of the masks.  
Still, fun time and we saw a number of fish, crabs, sea urchins.  I took some photos and will post them once we get home.  
The internet connection here at Vero has been very spotty and slowwww.  

The water at Bathtub reef is clear, the reef keeps it from being churned up.  We went at both high tide and low tide and both were nice.  You do have to be careful closer to the reef not to step on the reef or the rocky area under the water, as they are living and growing.  
Before we left, DD and I were floating in the shallow water and I lay my hands on the sandy bottom.  I dug my feet in a little to help hold me steady, and I had a school of fish swimming in and out of my hands.  It was really cool.  

It didn't feel crowded either time we went, though the parking lots were full.  
There is no bathroom or shower area there, but a couple of beaches down you can find both.  
It took us about 45 minutes-1 hour to get there from Vero Beach.


----------



## jerseygal

Can't wait till VB mid August!

Won't need a heated pool, but always NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

amystevekai&bump said:


> HI - just reading about how late rooms are ready (or should I say how 'on time' they are) at VB, what do you guys do if you get there early??
> 
> Its just we will be coming straight from the DCL and imagine we will arrive well before lunchtime.  I assume we can still use the pool etc?? But it will be Dec 30th, so I guess there is a good chance it might not be pool weather - is there anything you would suggest we do whilst waiting for the room if the weather isn't too special??
> 
> Many thanks for any advice



I agree with woody on the drive route.  We'll be arriving 12/26 and leaving 12/31.  We will be making a list of possible and must things to do, so I'll post that when we get it together.  Hope to see you there!  What type of unit will you be staying in (it'll help with recommendations)?


----------



## starbox

denegate said:


> Can anyone give me a little more info on Bathtub Reef Beach Park?



Bathtub Reef Beach is a public, guarded beach in Hutchinson Island, about 45 minutes south of Vero off A1A.  It is a crescent shaped beach area surrounded by a reef that becomes visible in low tide. The water is clear, calm, and very shallow at low tide, and even young kids can easily snorkel and see lots and lots of fish and sea life.  You can literally walk your hands along the bottom while snorkeling.  

The downside, no showers or restrooms and it's off the beaten path.

The upside - okay, really, it's magical.  my kids wanted to go every single day, and never wanted to leave.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

MajorWoody said:


> You should definitely be there before lunchtime. I would suggest driving down A1A from Port Canaveral, it's much more scenic than taking 95 or US 1. Plus you wil pass through some nice towns, and there are some good places along the way to stop and either see the beach, or stop and have a tasty lunch. If you arrive before your room is ready, you can still check in, use the amenities including the pool ( which is heated) and beach.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill - that is great advice, we love the scenic drives - so will definitely opt for the A1A now so thank you!!



DisDaydreamer said:


> I agree with woody on the drive route.  We'll be arriving 12/26 and leaving 12/31.  We will be making a list of possible and must things to do, so I'll post that when we get it together.  Hope to see you there!  What type of unit will you be staying in (it'll help with recommendations)?



Thanks Rob that would be terrific, it will be our first trip to VB and also our first ever trip to Florida over Christmas as well, so we are really excited - any advice/info will definitely be gratefully appreciated!!  - We are just in an Ocean View Inn Room this time, as we will only be there for a couple of nights (including NYE) and we will probably want to try out Shutters at least once!!


----------



## denegate

Wow, thanks for the Bathtub Reef pictures, it looks perfect for my kids.


----------



## madcoco

Just reporting in from the TreasureCoast.Once in a lifetime find today. We started to conserve the Swivel Gun(small Cannon) found a mile S of the Resort and just a few yds off the beach. It ended up being Bronze.99% are usually Iron. Besides a total of 23 Gold Coins originally  found around it, hidden within were 25 Gold and 38 Silver Coins and Counting! Mon morning back to the dirty work.  Two nice families staying at the VB Resort happened to be visiting the Museum at the righttime this afternoon. We brought them in the back so they could take some pix and hold some gold ( only because they were DVC'ers ) What a time all had and it carried over to Capt Hiram's  Man typing on a iPhone is not easy on the eyes and mind. No seriously Its not the Capt Morgan. star box once again great pix!


----------



## madcoco

Oops


----------



## DVCconvert

madcoco said:


> .... Swivel Gun(small Cannon) found a mile S of the Resort and just a few yds off the beach. It ended up being Bronze.99% are usually Iron. Besides a total of 23 Gold Coins originally  found around it, hidden within were 25 Gold and 38 Silver Coins and Counting!....



Wow!....ahhh....Mike...That is my swivel gun and I that's about the right amount of change I lost there last year!....Thanks for finding that stuff for me! I'll be by in a few days to pick it up! 





> ....Two nice families staying at the VB Resort happened to be visiting the Museum at the righttime this afternoon. We brought them in the back so they could take some pix and hold some gold ( only because they were DVC'ers )



What a wonderfully nice thing for you all to do!!!


----------



## starbox

madcoco said:


> Just reporting in from the TreasureCoast.Once in a lifetime find today. We started to conserve the Swivel Gun(small Cannon) found a mile S of the Resort and just a few yds off the beach. It ended up being Bronze.99% are usually Iron. Besides a total of 23 Gold Coins originally  found around it, hidden within were 25 Gold and 38 Silver Coins and Counting!



That is so cool.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

amystevekai&bump said:


> - We are just in an Ocean View Inn Room this time, as we will only be there for a couple of nights once!!



You are not just in an OVIR, you are in an OVIR!!!!!

You will love the view and sound of the ocean.












I've got you covered.  By the time you leave for VB you'll have plenty on your "Can Do" list.

Who will be staying with you?  Not for sure by your username.


----------



## madcoco

Nice Pictures Rob  


VB 1715 Wreck. Bronze Swivel Gun with Hidden Booty.Don't know how to put it into words Still in Shock.
 thumbsup2


----------



## DisDaydreamer

WOW Mike!

You all must be in seventh heaven!

How did you all get all that time off the cannon?

IF you're in town and NOT doing anything, we'll be down between Christmas and New Years... sure would like to meet up and see some of your booty.

I wouldn't ever say that to any other man.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow, what a story, what a find, madcoco!

Also, I'm so glad to learn about Bathtub Reef Beach Park!


----------



## Chim Chiminy

Awesome pics Mike.  You must be over the moon!

Here are a few of the pics I took during our Vero trip.  We just returned home this morning.  That was a long drive from VB back to KY!
I am missing it, noisy room and all. 





Our Ocean view, looking slightly to the right.  





Sunrise





Sea urchin at Bathtub Reef





garden of sea urchins


----------



## Chim Chiminy

More photos, I know they aren't the best, I used my little fuji encased in a Dicapac.  For the most part, I was shooting blindly because I couldn't see the screen at all due to the sun, pac and water.  





some fish friends










a sea slug held by a friendly little girl










The Jungle Trail, which is right near the resort.  DH ran along the trail several mornings and said it was a really nice run.  





another view from the Jungle trail





A little blue crab, from Jungle Trail.  These guys cracked us up, they play peek a boo in and out of their little holes.


----------



## madcoco

Thanks just glad to be  sharing some of them here first with fellow Internet DVC Friends. 

LOL Rob. Should be home for the holidays. Sure will try to get over there to meet up with you. Three of us spent most of the day cleaning off the Encrustation around the Cannon and some chunks containing the Coins from inside the Breach area(rectangular open section)  Lots of dirty hardwork using hammers chisels,dental piks,toothbrushes etc.Taking timeout to take pictures,  media etc. it was just absolutely nuts.  We have a lot more crud to clean out from inside the Gun which we hope to complete on Monday and start the long preservation and research process. We can see with a flashlight a section of the near 300 yr old buildup of silt,shells and sand still contains more coinage. Just not sure how much is yet to be found.

There have been stories for years of Cannons full of Loot. However it has always turned out to be a Myth and/or somebody's wishful dreaming until yesterday. A "Pirate" on his own ship could have stuffed it full hoping to make it back to Spain (without having to use it) He would not have to pay the King's Royal Fifth(20% Tax) He would be a rich Man as just one small Silver Coin was more than a month's wages.  Or, someone stuffed it as the Galleon was breaking up so close to the Beach in hopes it would be salvaged. One Bronze Cannon could be worth almost the price of the entire Wooden Vessel itself and Gold speaks for itself.

Some of the  Gold found around the Gun. DVCconvert you got until Monday!  




This Small Chunk of Crud from inside  ended up being a Conglomerate of Coins containing 7 Gold and 12 Silver. If you look close you can see the edges of a few.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

DisDaydreamer said:


> You are not just in an OVIR, you are in an OVIR!!!!!
> 
> You will love the view and sound of the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got you covered.  By the time you leave for VB you'll have plenty on your "Can Do" list.
> 
> Who will be staying with you?  Not for sure by your username.



Wow!!! Rob those pictures are fantastic!!! - Just showed DH (Steve) and he is very excited - I booked the room primarily for him as he loves to be able to see/hear the ocean!!

There will just be the four of us - and the boys (Kai and Lucas) will be 6 and 3.  I am hoping for some pool time as I think they will love that - just keeping my fingers crossed that the weather is kind!!

Thanks so much for doing this for us, I am gradually becoming a WDW expert, but am clueless about all things Vero!!


----------



## madcoco

Thanks for sharing your pictures Chim Chiminy and great to see you enjoyed your stay. Do Sunset/rise pictures from VB ever grow old? Not imho. Forgot to mention if anyone decides to drive the I-95 way down to the Resort from Orlando, they are doing lots of construction and the road in a few spots absolutely fill in the blank. Just South of Melbourne at the Palm Bay Malabar Rd exit(at the Overpass)it is really bad. Also police are using unmarked SUV's with "RonJon's" and other bumper stickers on them.Sneaky Sneaky. Like some mentioned earlier the more Scenic Rt along A1A,US1 or even the Turnpike to SR60 may be the way to go if you have some extra time to spend.


----------



## DVCconvert

Mike - those are all fantastic photos and I want to add my thanks to you for sharing. I have a question....the "chunk of crud" you show in post #846 - what/how do you do/use to break the crud off without hurting the individual coins?  And for that matter, was this a chunk from within the cannon? or nearby.

I'm just wondering is a "average joe" is walking along the beach what should/would make one "crud chunk" stand out from the next? 

TIA


----------



## Tiger926

Just got back, and we really enjoyed it, but I have a few questions for those who go to Vero in August:

1. Weather - how is the weather, regarding hurricanes or storms? is the ocean more rough?

2. Studio photos - does anyone have any actual photos of Vero Studio rooms? 

Thanks so much, Tiger


----------



## jerseygal

I hopefully will let you know!

Really looking forward to Kidani 3 nights, Vero 4 nights! 1 night at Royal Pacific..Doing Universal for 1 day! Our DS, 23, and 15 will have a blast riding the Hollywood Rip It Ride! They love their coasters! I am looking forward to Disaster Ride there..Its fun!

Looking forward to "splurging" on points...2 BR's in both resort!
We get away 1 week away, so we'll be quite comfortable! Really NEED A VACA NOW, BUT MUST KEEP GOING!

Can't wait!


----------



## Tiger926

jerseygal said:


> I hopefully will let you know!
> 
> Really looking forward to Kidani 3 nights, Vero 4 nights! 1 night at Royal Pacific..Doing Universal for 1 day! Our DS, 23, and 15 will have a blast riding the Hollywood Rip It Ride! They love their coasters! I am looking forward to Disaster Ride there..Its fun!
> 
> Looking forward to "splurging" on points...2 BR's in both resort!
> We get away 1 week away, so we'll be quite comfortable! Really NEED A VACA NOW, BUT MUST KEEP GOING!
> 
> Can't wait!



Thanks! Have a  trip! Tiger


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Nice Pics Liz  

This one reminds me of one I took on one of the trails at Merritt Island near the KSC.





It is a Florida Panther (My own rare find)  It is pretty far away and it was DW's pocket camera zoomed in.  I had my camera in the trunk of the car.  Took a long time to not hear anymore about that one.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

amystevekai&bump said:


> Wow!!! Rob those pictures are fantastic!!! - Just showed DH (Steve) and he is very excited - I booked the room primarily for him as he loves to be able to see/hear the ocean!!
> 
> There will just be the four of us - and the boys (Kai and Lucas) will be 6 and 3.  I am hoping for some pool time as I think they will love that - just keeping my fingers crossed that the weather is kind!!
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this for us, I am gradually becoming a WDW expert, but am clueless about all things Vero!!



So, let me guess...  considering Lucas' age and your join date... Lucas was a bump in mommy's tummy.  Just a guess.  I was thinking before that bump was a Disney character.


----------



## raiden

Im getting married on the Disney Dream next year. Sailing October 2nd. After that we are spending our 1st(hehe) honeymoon at Disneys VB resort for 4 nights! Cant wait. This thread is awesome!


----------



## Trev's mom

Subscribing to the thread!  Our first trip to Vero will be on October 14th after two days at AKL for MNSSHP and F&W Festival. Just starting to gather information for our 5 days by the beach with DH, DS (7) and D-in-laws. So excited about all that I've read so far.   

Question: I have a  Dedicated 2-Bedroom and was wondering if there will be a full view of the ocean of if the dedicated 2 bedroom only have a partial view? 

Also, is it close enough to hear the ocean waves at night?
Thanks for any information.


----------



## madcoco

Wow great shot!



> I have a question....the "chunk of crud" you show in post #846 - what/how do you do/use to break the crud off without hurting the individual coins? And for that matter, was this a chunk from within the cannon? or nearby.
> 
> I'm just wondering is a "average joe" is walking along the beach what should/would make one "crud chunk" stand out from the next?


 Tools used are  hammers, mallets. chisels, dental/modeling clay/plastic tools,toothbrushes and Fingers. We also use toothpaste and baking soda on occasion along with  nitric/muriatic acid. Acids can help disolve the encrustation and oxides. Most metal objects then go through a "reverse electrolysis which stabilizes the metal and leaches out the impurities and salts. Depending on the object this can take a few days to a year or more.  It also takes a good eye,steady hand and good aim with some luck. You never hit a coin on the outside edge nor use a metal tool directly on the metal itself.  The clump is from inside the Cannon more of which we will be going through tomorrow.

If walking the beach(finding keepers).Never throw away any objects that may look similar to these objects.All old Beachfinds of mine on or near Disney Property 



1618,1715,1824 Wreck Artifacts.
 Encrusted Iron Daggerblade Section, Musketballs, Silver 8 and 1/2 Real Spanish Cobs(Coins) Cleaned, Chinese Porcelain.Olive Jar Shard,Ballast Stone, Skeleton Key
Don't throw away anything that looks like Opaque Green Glass. It could be collectible "Sea Glass" or Emeralds The Silver Coins will most likely look like Black Rocks with a possible tinge of green.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

madcoco said:


> Wow great shot!
> 
> Tools used are  hammers, mallets. chisels, dental/modeling clay/plastic tools,toothbrushes and Fingers. We also use toothpaste and baking soda on occasion along with  nitric/muriatic acid. Acids can help disolve the encrustation and oxides. Most metal objects then go through a "reverse electrolysis which stabilizes the metal and leaches out the impurities and salts. Depending on the object this can take a few days to a year or more.  It also takes a good eye,steady hand and good aim with some luck. You never hit a coin on the outside edge nor use a metal tool directly on the metal itself.  The clump is from inside the Cannon more of which we will be going through tomorrow.
> 
> If walking the beach(finding keepers).Never throw away any objects that may look similar to these objects.All old Beachfinds of mine on or near Disney Property
> 
> 
> 
> 1618,1715,1824 Wreck Artifacts.
> Encrusted Iron Daggerblade Section, Musketballs, Silver 8 and 1/2 Real Spanish Cobs(Coins) Cleaned, Chinese Porcelain.Olive Jar Shard,Ballast Stone, Skeleton Key
> Don't throw away anything that looks like Opaque Green Glass. It could be collectible "Sea Glass" or Emeralds The Silver Coins will most likely look like Black Rocks with a possible tinge of green.



Soo Cool... thanks for sharing with us.  I am so glad you all are having a good time.  Well deserved!  Patience is everything.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Trev's mom said:


> Subscribing to the thread!  Our first trip to Vero will be on October 14th after two days at AKL for MNSSHP and F&W Festival. Just starting to gather information for our 5 days by the beach with DH, DS (7) and D-in-laws. So excited about all that I've read so far.
> 
> Question: I have a  Dedicated 2-Bedroom and was wondering if there will be a full view of the ocean of if the dedicated 2 bedroom only have a partial view?
> 
> Also, is it close enough to hear the ocean waves at night?
> Thanks for any information.



The dedicated 2 bdrm is furthest from the ocean and least likely to have an ocean view.  It is Possible, but not likely.  Still, yes you can hear the waves at night.  Don't fret... VB is on the ocean and you will feel like you are beach side all the time.  We have been going to VB for many years and a few years ago we started to opt for 1 bdrm  even though our view will be limited.  It is just nice to be there and have a full kitchen.

Have a great time


----------



## edk35

Chim Chiminy said:


> We are here now, checked in on Sat.  We arrived at 4pm and our room was not ready until 5:15.
> Haven't been happy with the room location, ocean view inn room because we are located right next to the Green Cabin room.  Lots of music later into the night than we like.  DH is the early to bed type.
> Also the people above us sound like they are remodeling at all hours of the day and night.  Lots of noise in this room.
> Decided not to change rooms due to room change fee and regret that decision at times, but trying to make the best of it.  We are only here two more nights.
> 
> Have had meals from Orchid Island Pizza, Mr. Manatee's and Shutters.  All of which have been really good.
> 
> Enjoyed the naturalist walk yesterday morning, then drove down to Bathtub Reef Beach Park.  It was so much fun, we are going again today.
> Also planning to hit the Navy Seal museum.



Where is this Navy Seal Museum...my husband would enjoy that.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

We just got back a few hours ago from 6 awesome nights at VB.  I can't rave enough about the CM's at the resort and about what a wonderful time we had. The ocean was very calm on Mon-Wed but turned rougher for the rest of the week. But that didn't stop us from going in. No rain at all except for a brief storm as we left the airport for the drive to Vero. Seriously, this was maybe the best trip that we've taken since joining DVC. We ate at Squid Lips, Capt. Hirams, Shutters. The pizza from Orchid Island was excellent. FYI, Boppys Market next to Orchid is now out of business.  We were in Building 12 on the second floor which was perfect and fit all my requests. Online check in worked out perfect. Room was ready at about 3:15 when we checked in. We love VB!!!


----------



## missdani416

Is that a hidden Mickey I see!





If walking the beach(finding keepers).Never throw away any objects that may look similar to these objects.All old Beachfinds of mine on or near Disney Property 



1618,1715,1824 Wreck Artifacts.
 Encrusted Iron Daggerblade Section, Musketballs, Silver 8 and 1/2 Real Spanish Cobs(Coins) Cleaned, Chinese Porcelain.Olive Jar Shard,Ballast Stone, Skeleton Key
Don't throw away anything that looks like Opaque Green Glass. It could be collectible "Sea Glass" or Emeralds The Silver Coins will most likely look like Black Rocks with a possible tinge of green.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chim Chiminy

edk35 said:


> Where is this Navy Seal Museum...my husband would enjoy that.



The Navy Seal Museum is off of A1A near Ft. Pierce.  They have a website with some info.  It is the UDT-Navy Seal Museum.
We went and really enjoyed it.  I haven't downloaded the pics yet.

It is a small museum, but we found it enjoyable and informative.  Even our DD11 found it to be interesting.  She was a crab at first about stopping there, but warmed up to it.  
Some nice volunteers working there as well.  Cost was minimal, DH was free because he is active duty.

should also note that we ate the Seaside Buffet at the resort and it was quite good.  We were impressed with the quality of the food, we don't usually like buffets.


----------



## edk35

Chim Chiminy said:


> The Navy Seal Museum is off of A1A near Ft. Pierce.  They have a website with some info.  It is the UDT-Navy Seal Museum.
> We went and really enjoyed it.  I haven't downloaded the pics yet.
> 
> It is a small museum, but we found it enjoyable and informative.  Even our DD11 found it to be interesting.  She was a crab at first about stopping there, but warmed up to it.
> Some nice volunteers working there as well.  Cost was minimal, DH was free because he is active duty.
> 
> should also note that we ate the Seaside Buffet at the resort and it was quite good.  We were impressed with the quality of the food, we don't usually like buffets.



Thanks


----------



## js

Can anyone please tell me do you have to bring your own beach towels to Vero? Is it like the Water Parks where you have to pay to rent one?
Thank you very much. We are going August 23 and can't wait!


----------



## Tiger926

js said:


> Can anyone please tell me do you have to bring your own beach towels to Vero? Is it like the Water Parks where you have to pay to rent one?
> Thank you very much. We are going August 23 and can't wait!



Nope! You get 4 fresh towels in your room, that can be exchanged as much as needed at Eb and Flo's (at the pool). If you do not leave 4 fresh towels in your room upon check-out, you will be charged. 

There is a sign that is set-up on the towels in your room that explains this.

Have a great trip, Tiger


----------



## Belle2009

Tiger926 said:


> Nope! You get 4 fresh towels in your room, that can be exchanged as much as needed at Eb and Flo's (at the pool). If you do not leave 4 fresh towels in your room upon check-out, you will be charged.
> 
> There is a sign that is set-up on the towels in your room that explains this.
> 
> Have a great trip, Tiger




Very good to know. Leaving for Vero tomorrow.


----------



## Twinprincesses

We are here now.  Having a great time.  Had the Dive In movie last night which was Peter Pan.  We have reservations for the seafood buffet on Thurs.  We did not get here till about 3 yesterday so not alot time to explore, but lovin it so far.


----------



## Tiger926

Belle2009 said:


> Very good to know. Leaving for Vero tomorrow.





Twinprincesses said:


> We are here now.  Having a great time.  Had the Dive In movie last night which was Peter Pan.  We have reservations for the seafood buffet on Thurs.  We did not get here till about 3 yesterday so not alot time to explore, but lovin it so far.



Have a great day at Vero!! Tiger


----------



## jerseygal

Leaving for VB mid August!

Called VB front desk yesterday and what PLEASANT TREATMENT AND COURTESOUS CONVERSATION! QUITE IMPRESSED!!!

SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD SUCH A NICE TRIP! GREAT FOR YOU!

Is the Pizza from Orchid Island good NY pizza?????Love my pizza, but am somewhat particular! Does Orchid Island deliver?  Is it thin crusted crispy pizza?  Hope so!!! 

Sounds like the beaches were great! Aren't you glad you're DVC?  I'M GLAD WE 'TOOK TH PLUNGE' ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO THIS FALL! SEPTEMBER, 2013 PLANNING OUR BIG HAWAII KO ALINA AULANI TRIP! THAT WILL BE SO SO AWESOME!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

jerseygal said:


> Leaving for VB mid August!
> 
> Called VB front desk yesterday and what PLEASANT TREATMENT AND COURTESOUS CONVERSATION! QUITE IMPRESSED!!!
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD SUCH A NICE TRIP! GREAT FOR YOU!
> 
> Is the Pizza from Orchid Island good NY pizza?????Love my pizza, but am somewhat particular! Does Orchid Island deliver?  Is it thin crusted crispy pizza?  Hope so!!!
> 
> Sounds like the beaches were great! Aren't you glad you're DVC?  I'M GLAD WE 'TOOK TH PLUNGE' ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO THIS FALL! SEPTEMBER, 2013 PLANNING OUR BIG HAWAII KO ALINA AULANI TRIP! THAT WILL BE SO SO AWESOME!



Yes, Orchid Island delivers and I would defintely describe it as NY style. It was most excellent.  

All the CMs at the resort were super friendly. Its obvious that they take a lot of pride in their work.  Its definitely a different vibe than at WDW. Even among the lifeguards. It seems at WDW the lifeguards are younger kids but at VB it seemed they were mostly adults. 

Oh, I forgot to mention this earlier but all day Saturday, there was a lifeguard stationed at the gate to the pool area making sure locals were not trying to sneak into the pool.


----------



## edk35

jerseygal said:


> Leaving for VB mid August!
> 
> Called VB front desk yesterday and what PLEASANT TREATMENT AND COURTESOUS CONVERSATION! QUITE IMPRESSED!!!
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD SUCH A NICE TRIP! GREAT FOR YOU!
> 
> Is the Pizza from Orchid Island good NY pizza?????Love my pizza, but am somewhat particular! Does Orchid Island deliver?  Is it thin crusted crispy pizza?  Hope so!!!
> 
> Sounds like the beaches were great! Aren't you glad you're DVC?  I'M GLAD WE 'TOOK TH PLUNGE' ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO THIS FALL! SEPTEMBER, 2013 PLANNING OUR BIG HAWAII KO ALINA AULANI TRIP! THAT WILL BE SO SO AWESOME!



We had the pizza tonight and LIKED IT!!!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Is anyone checking in Sunday??  If so let me know and you can have our 2 chairs, beach toys and boogie board.  We leave Monday so you could have the stuff Sunday night.


----------



## edk35

Is anyone checking in on Sunday the 25th?? Or even Sat.???? We were lucky enough to get 2 chairs/umbrella and some beach toys today from another Disboard family. I would love to pass them on to another!!!! PM me or reply on here.


----------



## js

Tiger926 said:


> Nope! You get 4 fresh towels in your room, that can be exchanged as much as needed at Eb and Flo's (at the pool). If you do not leave 4 fresh towels in your room upon check-out, you will be charged.
> 
> There is a sign that is set-up on the towels in your room that explains this.
> 
> Have a great trip, Tiger



Thanks sooo much! Can't wait 


jerseygal said:


> Leaving for VB mid August!
> 
> Called VB front desk yesterday and what PLEASANT TREATMENT AND COURTESOUS CONVERSATION! QUITE IMPRESSED!!!
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD SUCH A NICE TRIP! GREAT FOR YOU!
> 
> Is the Pizza from Orchid Island good NY pizza?????Love my pizza, but am somewhat particular! Does Orchid Island deliver?  Is it thin crusted crispy pizza?  Hope so!!!
> 
> Sounds like the beaches were great! Aren't you glad you're DVC?  I'M GLAD WE 'TOOK TH PLUNGE' ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO THIS FALL! SEPTEMBER, 2013 PLANNING OUR BIG HAWAII KO ALINA AULANI TRIP! THAT WILL BE SO SO AWESOME!



Hi! We'll be there Monday, August 23, 2010. If, by chance, you are purchasing beach chairs/boogie board and leaving right before I come, I would happily go in for the cost with you?

Thanks.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

DisDaydreamer said:


> So, let me guess...  considering Lucas' age and your join date... Lucas was a bump in mommy's tummy.  Just a guess.  I was thinking before that bump was a Disney character.



 You got it -Lucas was the 'bump'!!!


----------



## edk35

FYI you don't have to leave fresh towels on the day you check out......the front desk told us  you just need to leave the same number of towels in the room/villa that was there. So if you don't get them switched out ...no worries.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Well tropical storm Bonnie put a damper on our day today.  I have a couple restaurant suggestions.  We did Mrs Macs Filling Station for lunch and it was yummy.  The atmosphere was great too.  We ate at Captain Hirams the other night and it was beautiful outside which made it even better.  Tonight we had dinner at Mo-Bays and it was one of the best meals I have had in a long time.  The jerk chicken ceasar salad was amazing!!!  Originally we were going to Mamma Mias italian down the strip mall but they told us it would be a 20 min wait even though there were open tables. So Mo Bays won our business.


----------



## Tiger926

edk35 said:


> FYI you don't have to leave fresh towels on the day you check out......the front desk told us  you just need to leave the same number of towels in the room/villa that was there. So if you don't get them switched out ...no worries.



This is good to know. We went and got fresh towels specifically to leave in our room, just as we found them.

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## DisDaydreamer

amystevekai&bump said:


> You got it -Lucas was the 'bump'!!!



Sometimes, I get it.  I enjoy it so much when I do.  

Thanks!


----------



## jerseygal

Captain Hirams is a name I've seen here alot on the boards!
Definately on my list as a "must do"...

Thanks for the other names...I'll do a little research!!!

Hope you are enjoying your vacation!


----------



## DipsyDoodles

edk35 said:


> Is anyone checking in on Sunday the 25th?? Or even Sat.???? We were lucky enough to get 2 chairs/umbrella and some beach toys today from another Disboard family. I would love to pass them on to another!!!! PM me or reply on here.



Darn, we are not not checking in until the 28th.  Nice of you to offer this out there though!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I was looking at the occupation thread and it occurred to me that I haven't seen Maria or Lisa R post for quite a while.  I don't venture out of the DVC realm, so... Anybody seen (read) them lately?


----------



## edk35

Twinprincesses said:


> Well tropical storm Bonnie put a damper on our day today.  I have a couple restaurant suggestions.  We did Mrs Macs Filling Station for lunch and it was yummy.  The atmosphere was great too.  We ate at Captain Hirams the other night and it was beautiful outside which made it even better.  Tonight we had dinner at Mo-Bays and it was one of the best meals I have had in a long time.  The jerk chicken ceasar salad was amazing!!!  Originally we were going to Mamma Mias italian down the strip mall but they told us it would be a 20 min wait even though there were open tables. So Mo Bays won our business.



We ate at Mama Mias TONIGHT and it was GREAT!!!!!  I think Mo Bays is in the same little strip mall.


----------



## edk35

DisDaydreamer said:


> I was looking at the occupation thread and it occurred to me that I haven't seen Maria or Lisa R post for quite a while.  I don't venture out of the DVC realm, so... Anybody seen (read) them lately?



Is that a new thread or an old one that came back to life???


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> Is that a new thread or an old one that came back to life???



Old one that came back.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DisDaydreamer said:


> I was looking at the occupation thread and it occurred to me that I haven't seen Maria or Lisa R post for quite a while.  I don't venture out of the DVC realm, so... Anybody seen (read) them lately?



I did find a couple posts from both about 2-3 weeks ago.  I'm not panicking.  Learned my lesson years back when I thought for sure starbox was missing.  She was just on summer break and well... she didn't say she was going to be gone from the boards for a month.


----------



## lisareniff

Hi Rob!  You called?  I'm still here just a little less so, mostly lurking.  I've been having a little dalliance on a cruise forum.  We went on an Alaskan cruise at the beginning of the month and had to focus some of my trip planning obsession on that for the last few months.  So, I'm slowly starting to come back to my first love...  Disney.  We do have a trip to plan for Feb you know! 

Denise - I'm glad to hear someone else tried MoBay and enjoyed it as well.  We had a wonderful meal there a few years ago.

It has been so long since we have been to VB.  The beach reconstruction put a crap in our plans skipping VB this year is making me have to wait 4 years to return.


BTW  Alaska was wonderful!!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Thank you to whoever suggested Bathtub Reef.  We made the drive there today and it was worth every second.  What a relaxing place and so much to see.  Sadly no treasure find for us but lots of little critters to look at.


----------



## js

Twinprincesses said:


> Thank you to whoever suggested Bathtub Reef.  We made the drive there today and it was worth every second.  What a relaxing place and so much to see.  Sadly no treasure find for us but lots of little critters to look at.



Twinprincesses: Can you please tell me about Bathtub Reef.
We are going to VB end of August with my 12 year old son, 16 year old dd, dh and my mother.
Is it a beach?
My ds loves his metal detector. We are hoping it unscrews and able to fit in suitcase for our plane ride down. Can you tell me more.
Thanks.


----------



## DVCconvert

lisareniff said:


> ......It has been so long since we have been to VB.  The beach reconstruction put a crap in our plans skipping VB this year is making me have to wait 4 years to return.....



omg....I'd be looking for a tall building to jump off if I couldn't get my VB fix for 4 years!


----------



## jerseygal

Anyone there this week?

Hows the weather and the beach????

Cannot wait for some fun relaxing time at VB 4 nights following 3 fun nights at Kidani!


----------



## lisareniff

lisareniff said:


> It has been so long since we have been to VB.  The beach reconstruction put a _crap_ in our plans skipping VB this year is making me have to wait 4 years to return.



Did I say crap?  I meant cramp.  Although it felt like crap.


----------



## roysbrew

Can you add us to the roll call?  We're heading to VB October 6th - October 12th.  We went around the same time last year and everyone loved it!


----------



## Twinprincesses

js said:


> Twinprincesses: Can you please tell me about Bathtub Reef.
> We are going to VB end of August with my 12 year old son, 16 year old dd, dh and my mother.
> Is it a beach?
> My ds loves his metal detector. We are hoping it unscrews and able to fit in suitcase for our plane ride down. Can you tell me more.
> Thanks.




It is a reef, it is nice cause you can just sit in the water and not worry about the sand getting everywhere.  
http://www.insideflorida.com/detail/bathtub-reef-beach/

The kids loved it because they could just hang out.  I just hated the bunch of seaweed at the front of the beach but it was easy to go around.  Plus if you have a snorkle you can see lots of fish up by the reef.

It was pretty busy on Sunday so I would say go on a weekday if you can.

We used this address 1585 SE MacArthur Blvd Stuart, FL


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's almost time to book next year's stay...I'm psyched!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lisareniff said:


> I've been having a little dalliance on a cruise forum.



Hey Lisa, glad to hear from you my friend.

I have to admit I had to look dalliance up.  I like it.  They say when you use a word three times it is yours for life.  Got that one in the queue.


----------



## momx2

We just booked VB for 4 nights in October.  We chose to book a studio instead of a OVIR because we like being able to close up the sofa bed and have more room in the room itself.  I realize that the studios are in the buildings off from the Inn, but now have a few questions.

First, I've never been able to see a picture of a studio at VB.  Does anyone know where I can find one?

Also, are there washer and dryers in the buildings for the studios???  Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

There were washers/dryers in a room off of the garage, so, in the basement of the building we were in when we stayed in a studio.  It was convenient.

Bobbi


----------



## momx2

bobbiwoz said:


> There were washers/dryers in a room off of the garage, so, in the basement of the building we were in when we stayed in a studio.  It was convenient.
> 
> Bobbi



Thanks so much!  Do all the buildings with the 1/2 bedrooms and studios have parking underneath them?


----------



## bobbiwoz

momx2 said:


> Thanks so much!  Do all the buildings with the 1/2 bedrooms and studios have parking underneath them?



I've only been in two and they have.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

momx2 said:


> Thanks so much!  Do all the buildings with the 1/2 bedrooms and studios have parking underneath them?



All the buildings have garage parking underneath (except the cottages).  Not enough to accommodate every unit, but most.  I guess it depends on how many have brought their own vehicle at any given time.


----------



## 3cheers4DIS

Well only 2 days till we fly out from Heathrow, its been a very long 2 years since our last USA visit , the flights are so expensive. we are staying at the boardwalk first for 8 nights, then kidani for 5, then on to VERO BEACH !!!!! this will our 5th visit, the first was 2001 for 7 nights,then 2005 for 17 nights,2007 7 nights,and 2008 7 nights , so you can see we really enjoy this resort, we still remember when squid lips was called fins !!!!! this will be our first time in a 1 bedroom , normally we have an inn room (so i can reach the green cabin room in 5 seconds !!), so we will have more space. if anyone else is there on the 16th look out for the English family, ive only ever seen 2 English families in all our visits to Vero.  cheers everyone  Iain.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

3cheers4DIS said:


> Well only 2 days till we fly out from Heathrow, its been a very long 2 years since our last USA visit , the flights are so expensive. we are staying at the boardwalk first for 8 nights, then kidani for 5, then on to VERO BEACH !!!!! this will our 5th visit, the first was 2001 for 7 nights,then 2005 for 17 nights,2007 7 nights,and 2008 7 nights , so you can see we really enjoy this resort, we still remember when squid lips was called fins !!!!! this will be our first time in a 1 bedroom , normally we have an inn room (so i can reach the green cabin room in 5 seconds !!), so we will have more space. if anyone else is there on the 16th look out for the English family, ive only ever seen 2 English families in all our visits to Vero.  cheers everyone  Iain.



Hope you have a good flight and a great trip.  I think you'll enjoy the 1 bdrm.  We used to get OVIRs, but now it is 1 bdrms for us.  Plus, you can put your Vodka and Tequila in the freezer and still have room for food.  It is much cheaper than the GC room.    We'll be there after Christmas this year.  amystevekai&bump (Exeter Devon, UK) are scheduled to be there around the same time.  Hope to bump into them.


----------



## edk35

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hope you have a good flight and a great trip.  I think you'll enjoy the 1 bdrm.  We used to get OVIRs, but now it is 1 bdrms for us.  Plus, you can put your Vodka and Tequila in the freezer and still have room for food.  It is much cheaper than the GC room.    We'll be there after Christmas this year.  amystevekai&bump (Exeter Devon, UK) are scheduled to be there around the same time.  Hope to bump into them.



Speaking of the GC Room..... I thought the prices were STEEP. I got a glass of wine one night and it was 9 bucks I believe.   I had a Blue Lagoon on another night that was about 2 bucks cheaper and it had more alcohol. The cheapest beer was the one my dh got a Squid Lips.


----------



## 3cheers4DIS

Squid lips, always makes me laugh !!! still have a photo of us standing outside fins !!! the GC Room is not that cheap, we normally stock upon booze at publix, we do love the margaritas though !!! hoping for clear skys on sunday when we fly, no delays please !!!! cheers Iain.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

edk35 said:


> Speaking of the GC Room..... I thought the prices were STEEP. I got a glass of wine one night and it was 9 bucks I believe.   I had a Blue Lagoon on another night that was about 2 bucks cheaper and it had more alcohol. The cheapest beer was the one my dh got a Squid Lips.



Honestly, I think the Green Cabin Rooms prices are about the same as the bar at Sanaa at Kidani. My wife had the same drink (an Eco-tini) at each place and the price was about $8-9 each time. Not cheap.   

Squid Lips was definitely less expensive - We had two draft beers at the bar at Happy Hour and I think it was $2.50 for BOTH beers!


----------



## MajorWoody

edk35 said:


> Speaking of the GC Room..... I thought the prices were STEEP. I got a glass of wine one night and it was 9 bucks I believe.   I had a Blue Lagoon on another night that was about 2 bucks cheaper and it had more alcohol. The cheapest beer was the one my dh got a Squid Lips.



Hello,

Speaking of Disney bar prices, they are pretty steep. Most wines are $9-12 a glass, and they are not good quality. It's getting so most Disney restaurants only have one bottle of wine under $40 in each restaurant, and that's usually something that goes for about $8 in a wine store. One thing that does seem to work at Disney bars is to ask for a double on mixed drinks. They are usually only a couple of bucks more than a single.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## edk35

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Honestly, I think the Green Cabin Rooms prices are about the same as the bar at Sanaa at Kidani. My wife had the same drink (an Eco-tini) at each place and the price was about $8-9 each time. Not cheap.
> 
> Squid Lips was definitely less expensive - We had two draft beers at the bar at Happy Hour and I think it was $2.50 for BOTH beers!




Yep Squid Lips was the cheapest beer my dh has had in EONS....maybe before we ever got married.   I think all bars at Disney are pricey. I am not a big drinker so I really have nothing to compare drink prices to. I thought my two FUN drinks the Blue Lagoon and the Pink something another were cheaper than the glass of wine I had. I don't drink often...every blue moon. However, on Member Thursday at Vero..I had two.   They were a buck off each.


----------



## 3cheers4DIS

If i didn't have to drive, i would enjoy squid lips a whole lot more !!! wow disney bar prices, we got married at disney in may 08, then honeymooned in hawaii aug 08, we were worried about the prices in waikiki but had little to worry about  if you drink at disney bar prices you can drink anywhere !!!!, plus we live in London, which is the most expensive City on the planet ,looking forward to drinking some yuengling,and plenty of sam adams as well . cheers Iain.


----------



## NH Disney Mom

Hi All
Just wondering what is in the inn rooms for dishes, silverware, etc.?


----------



## dreamlinda

NH Disney Mom said:


> Hi All
> Just wondering what is in the inn rooms for dishes, silverware, etc.?



Unfortunately, unless it's changed since last year ~ paper plates and bowls and plastic silverware.  About 4 of each.  You can ask mousekeeping for more.  It's like a "starter kit".


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> I thought my two FUN drinks the Blue Lagoon and the Pink something or another



Since you don't drink much, It is not unusual to not remember the actual name of second drink.  Some people don't remember the third or fourth AT ALL!


----------



## smidgy

we also had 4 coffee cups (although no paper "to go" coffee cups with lids, like we had at Baordwalk villas), and 4 glass glasses.  oh! and a hand held can opener, which was great, except I didn't know it would be there, so I brought mine.

the paper plates are pretty small, glad we brought bigger ones.  the paper bowls are a joke!
'lots of paper towels, though.  glad I brouhgt my own paper plates, and a couple "real" butter knives, and one sharp knife.


----------



## smidgy

sine we drove, we brought our own beer and liquor.  used the refillable mugs for mixes.  (had to buy a Mai Tai, just once, though!)


----------



## DisDaydreamer

smidgy said:


> sine we drove, we brought our own beer and liquor.  used the refillable mugs for mixes.  (had to buy a Mai Tai, just once, though!)



Yeah... I've been asking for a Margarita spout at the refill station for years... I don't they're listening


----------



## Twinprincesses

OMG those drinks by the pool were crazy expensive.  I did buy virgin Pina Coladas and added my own rum 

I think it is cheaper to drink on Disney Cruise Line than it is there.


----------



## AnnaS

Anyone checking in tomorrow morning? (before we check out)

I have two beach chairs if anyone wants them.  

It's beautiful here.  We love it.  WLVs tomorrow morning.


----------



## jerseygal

Heard the beach is quite pretty! Can't wait, mid August trip 4 nights, after 3 nights Kidani!

Hope your weather was great! I'm sure hot though! Was the pool crowded?
Any shade areas at the pool?  Heard for instance Kidani doesn't have much shade at all...Probably will use the pool more at Jambo, a little more shade!

Did you fly into Orlando airport?  Did you go directly?  How long did it take you to Vero?

Did you buy chairs?  If we're there for 4 days, cheaper to buy than rent?

Much thanks for any info! How your second part at WLV is great!
Thanks!


----------



## AnnaS

jerseygal said:


> Heard the beach is quite pretty! Can't wait, mid August trip 4 nights, after 3 nights Kidani!
> 
> Hope your weather was great! I'm sure hot though! Was the pool crowded?
> Any shade areas at the pool?  Heard for instance Kidani doesn't have much shade at all...Probably will use the pool more at Jambo, a little more shade!
> 
> Did you fly into Orlando airport?  Did you go directly?  How long did it take you to Vero?
> 
> Did you buy chairs?  If we're there for 4 days, cheaper to buy than rent?
> 
> Much thanks for any info! How your second part at WLV is great!
> Thanks!



We flew out of Newark with Jetblue at 7 am.  Landed in Orlando and picked up our Dollar rental.  I think we were at Vero by noon give or take.  We almost went the wrong way following my brother and had to get out and come back.  We then ended up on US 1 instead of A1A so we killed a few.

CVS - two minutes from the resort - had beach chairs on sale.  We picked up two.  We only used them yesterday.  Today we parked ourselves early by lounge chairs and a table so we would have some shade.  Not much though.  There is a spot or two next to the Pirate ship behind the miniature golf.  

We went back and forth to the beach.  We took turns going.  We never left the chairs/table and left since my niece did not want to go into the ocean.  

We got the low sand chairs less than $10 each.  Not sure if they will have anything left by then unless you hit Publix/Walgreens or the other CVS down the road.

We really like it and hope to come back again someday.  I think 4 nights would have been perfect.  Next time we will also take a day or two to explore around Vero.  This time we wanted to enjoy the resort and our dinners out in town.


----------



## roysbrew

How was Dollar Rent a car? Was it quick to get the car? Did you use their Dollar Express?  We are renting with Dollar when we come in October.  

Last year we used Avis.  They were very slow and then tried to give a an SUV that seated 7 with no space for luggage instead of the minivan we had reserved.  Told us we would have to wait 45 minutes for a minvan to be brought from a different site.  We had no choice but to wait and it was around 8 pm.

I researched and we are trying Dollar this year.  I'm hoping for a better outcome.


----------



## AnnaS

roysbrew said:


> How was Dollar Rent a car? Was it quick to get the car? Did you use their Dollar Express?  We are renting with Dollar when we come in October.
> 
> Last year we used Avis.  They were very slow and then tried to give a an SUV that seated 7 with no space for luggage instead of the minivan we had reserved.  Told us we would have to wait 45 minutes for a minvan to be brought from a different site.  We had no choice but to wait and it was around 8 pm.
> 
> I researched and we are trying Dollar this year.  I'm hoping for a better outcome.



This was our first time too.  We have actually not rented a car in a while.  Very quick at the counter and to get our car.  We had two grand marquis - my husband commented, "did they still make them anymore?"  

Let's see when we are done.  

ps. forgot - there are some high waves and there is also a shady area int he gazebo with table and chairs but no lounges of course.


----------



## PirateFrank

dreamlinda said:


> Unfortunately, unless it's changed since last year ~ paper plates and bowls and plastic silverware.  About 4 of each.  You can ask mousekeeping for more.  It's like a "starter kit".





WHAT!?!?!?!?! 

is this in the Villas or just the inn rooms? 


we're going there next week...and the idea that there wont be flatware, plates, glasses, etc in our 1-bedroom villa is VERY, VERY disturbing!


----------



## dreamlinda

PirateFrank said:


> WHAT!?!?!?!?!
> 
> is this in the Villas or just the inn rooms?
> 
> 
> we're going there next week...and the idea that there wont be flatware, plates, glasses, etc in our 1-bedroom villa is VERY, VERY disturbing!



Inn Rooms.  Not to fear, the 1 bdrms have all the usual DVC comforts!


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for the info! I just checked...94 miles from Orlando Airport!

Should only take about 1 1/2 hrs! Can't wait! Sounds BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PirateFrank

dreamlinda said:


> Inn Rooms.  Not to fear, the 1 bdrms have all the usual DVC comforts!




phew!! what a relief!! 
Thanks!


----------



## 3cheers4DIS

Wow its Hot in Orlando !!!! enjoying our week at the Boardwalk, then off to Kidani on the 10th, the drinks are so expensive though, but luckily our mad dash around publix has paid off, $80 on beer/wine would cost in the hundreds on disney property, we do not rent a car until leaving Kidani, then drive to Vero, via Ron Jons of course, we are considering buying a few chairs at Publix ect to save a bit of money. for the Green Cabin Room !! cheers everyone Iain.


----------



## DeniseL

Does anyone know what day they do the Character Breakfast and how much it cost?  Having a girls weekend in October and thought it would be a fun way to start the day!!


----------



## NH Disney Mom

Well I just called yesterday to make reservations for ours next week and they do it on Saturdays and I think its around 17.00 per person, hope this helps


----------



## garnet1240

Just curious,  I see river cruises, but was wondering if there are whale watch cruises at Vero?  Is that such a thing there?  Maybe not the right area to spot them.  

For those that have done them, are the river cruises worth it...did you get to see anything? It's a mom and daughter trip...hoping to have a couple of things planned to keep her (DD19) out of the outlet mall lol 

Heading down in just over two weeks whoo hoo

Gail


----------



## sweetinmaine

garnet1240 said:


> Just curious, I see river cruises, but was wondering if there are whale watch cruises at Vero? Is that such a thing there? Maybe not the right area to spot them.
> 
> For those that have done them, are the river cruises worth it...did you get to see anything? It's a mom and daughter trip...hoping to have a couple of things planned to keep her (DD19) out of the outlet mall lol
> 
> Heading down in just over two weeks whoo hoo
> 
> Gail


 

Curious about the cruises too!  We'll have our 3 grandchildren with us and I think it's something they would enjoy.


----------



## edk35

DeniseL said:


> Does anyone know what day they do the Character Breakfast and how much it cost?  Having a girls weekend in October and thought it would be a fun way to start the day!!



We were there in July and it was on Saturdays. Not sure if they do it any other day. We only knew about the Sat. one.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

garnet1240 said:


> Just curious,  I see river cruises, but was wondering if there are whale watch cruises at Vero?  Is that such a thing there?  Maybe not the right area to spot them.
> 
> For those that have done them, are the river cruises worth it...did you get to see anything? It's a mom and daughter trip...hoping to have a couple of things planned to keep her (DD19) out of the outlet mall lol
> 
> Heading down in just over two weeks whoo hoo
> 
> Gail



Hey Gail,

I don't think it is the right area, but here is a pic dvcconvert took a few years ago.  I could be wrong.  Just never heard or saw anything about whale watches.  Have a great trip


----------



## bobbiwoz

In '04 we did a boat excursion on the St. Johns River.  It was interesting, but I am not sure we saw any dolphins.  It was in March and we saw some manatees at the dock area of the Oceanographic Institute.
Bobbi


----------



## DVCconvert

Gail,
Rob is correct that I took that photo. I'm no marine biologist, but I believe sighting whales in FL is more a function of season. The photo above was taken in january from the front upper deck of a Beach Cottage.  I believe at that time of year certain whales are migrating.

While I have yet to take one of the river cruises, I have heard good things about them and plan to someday.  I've heard often you get to see quite a bit of wild birds pretty close.

HTH


----------



## garnet1240

Thanks for the info everyone!  That's what I suspected about the whales... but maybe we'll  try the River cruise, seems calm enough...or maybe one of those air boat rides... if I'm brave  lol.  If I'm not in a big boat, I tend to get a little uneasy seeing things in the water that are bigger than me... don't have that happen in upstate NY 

Gail


----------



## Bellesmama

Hi,

We can't wait to return to Vero Beach - we(DH, DD11, me) will be there Aug 21 - 25th!  Anyone else going to be there?

Bellesmama


----------



## NH Disney Mom

We'll be there 8/16-8/22...can't wait!!!!


----------



## BCV2003

My BF and I will be there October 4 through October 8.  I just booked and Ocean View Inn Room on Saturday.

We can't wait as it will be out first visit there.


----------



## roysbrew

We will be there ( DH, DD 8, DS 8, DD 2, DS 2) October 6 -12 in the villas.  Can't wait!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Got you all added to the roll call.


----------



## dreamlinda

Recent / current VB visitors - does anyone know if the new SPA facility has opened, and if so any details to share??


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

dreamlinda said:


> Recent / current VB visitors - does anyone know if the new SPA facility has opened, and if so any details to share??



We got back around 3 weeks ago and they were working on the Spa when we were there. There was a sign outside the Inn building (in the back) on your way to bldg 12 that was covered in a white garbage bag but you could read through the bag and it said "The Spa at Disneys Vero Beach Resort". Maybe that will be the new entrance for the Spa when it is finished. I didn't ask when it would open but if you call the resort they may be able to tell you.


----------



## roysbrew

DisDaydreamer  thanks for adding me to the roll call.


----------



## NH Disney Mom

Hey everyone quick question what kind of coffee makers do they have as far as cone or basket type and how many filters do they give you to start I forget from last yr. Almost done packing just want to make sure I have everything I need.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

NH Disney Mom said:


> Hey everyone quick question what kind of coffee makers do they have as far as cone or basket type and how many filters do they give you to start I forget from last yr. Almost done packing just want to make sure I have everything I need.



We just by the Maxwell filter packs.  The fit in any size basket.  You just have to decide how many you want to put in.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dreamlinda said:


> Recent / current VB visitors - does anyone know if the new SPA facility has opened, and if so any details to share??



I didn't realize there was to be a new spa, but here is some info from a few years ago.  Hope it helps.


----------



## js

I'm heading to Vero on Monday and VERY VERY behind in my planning! 
We just came back from a weeklong cruise on Saturday for my dd's Sweet 16 and all my planning was focused on the cruise.

Can I ask, where has everyone been eating lately and what do you recommend?

Squid Lips?
Ocean Grill (It gets good and bad reviews so why do you like/not like it).

Anything else??? PLEASE help me LOL
Thank you.


----------



## js

AnnaS said:


> We flew out of Newark with Jetblue at 7 am.  Landed in Orlando and picked up our Dollar rental.  I think we were at Vero by noon give or take.  We almost went the wrong way following my brother and had to get out and come back.  We then ended up on US 1 instead of A1A so we killed a few.
> 
> CVS - two minutes from the resort - had beach chairs on sale.  We picked up two.  We only used them yesterday.  Today we parked ourselves early by lounge chairs and a table so we would have some shade.  Not much though.  There is a spot or two next to the Pirate ship behind the miniature golf.
> 
> We went back and forth to the beach.  We took turns going.  We never left the chairs/table and left since my niece did not want to go into the ocean.
> 
> We got the low sand chairs less than $10 each.  Not sure if they will have anything left by then unless you hit Publix/Walgreens or the other CVS down the road.
> 
> We really like it and hope to come back again someday.  I think 4 nights would have been perfect.  Next time we will also take a day or two to explore around Vero.  This time we wanted to enjoy the resort and our dinners out in town.



Hi Anna.  We are headed to Vero on Monday.  Can you recommend any good places for dinner. We love seafood and don't mind spending the money for good atmospher and food.  Our kids are 16 and 12 and my mom is also going.
Thanks so much!


----------



## AnnaS

We were only there three nights so we ate at Squid Lips in Sebastian, Mulligan's, it was family night when we went.  They had great entertainment.  We also ate at Citrus.  All casual.  

There were other recommendations too.  Mentioned also were Mr. Manatee's and Captain Hiram's.  

I am sure others here will have more suggestions.  Have a great time.


----------



## js

WOW!! I just went on to Captain Hiram's website and is it me or did anyone else notice the picture???? Beside the waitress, I don't see anyone younger looking than 70s?? While there is nothing wrong with that, I wonder why that would be the picture shown unless that is the crowd it caters too.
My dh is 45, I'm 43 and have kids 16 and 12 so this may not be for us 

Has anyone been there that is younger and enjoyed it LOL


----------



## js

AnnaS said:


> We were only there three nights so we ate at Squid Lips in Sebastian, Mulligan's, it was family night when we went.  They had great entertainment.  We also ate at Citrus.  All casual.
> 
> There were other recommendations too.  Mentioned also were Mr. Manatee's and Captain Hiram's.
> 
> I am sure others here will have more suggestions.  Have a great time.



Thanks so much!
Going to take a look at the websites. I recognize the names you mentioned from reading on here.

Did you make a reservation when you went to each?


THANKS so much!


----------



## TinklednPants

js said:


> WOW!! I just went on to Captain Hiram's website and is it me or did anyone else notice the picture???? Beside the waitress, I don't see anyone younger looking than 70s?? While there is nothing wrong with that, I wonder why that would be the picture shown unless that is the crowd it caters too.
> My dh is 45, I'm 43 and have kids 16 and 12 so this may not be for us
> 
> Has anyone been there that is younger and enjoyed it LOL



Try clicking on the link that says "entertainment".  I think you'll find a slightly different crowd.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

js said:


> WOW!! I just went on to Captain Hiram's website and is it me or did anyone else notice the picture???? Beside the waitress, I don't see anyone younger looking than 70s?? While there is nothing wrong with that, I wonder why that would be the picture shown unless that is the crowd it caters too.
> My dh is 45, I'm 43 and have kids 16 and 12 so this may not be for us
> 
> Has anyone been there that is younger and enjoyed it LOL



This is Vero Beach.  Once you leave the Disney resort 99% of the inhabitants will be older than you.

The shadows are short and light.  It is brunch or lunch time.  Most of them older folks... will be getting ready for bed by the time you "Young Pups" hit the seen for dinner.   And for the ones who are there for dinner... well, buy just one round of drinks for those over 50.  It's like kick starting a Harley.  Party time.

Seriously, if are you going there for the food, does it matter who else is there for the great food?  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Bellesmama

Hi!

We're heading to Vero on Saturday!  We are planning on going to Squid Lips - we go there every time!  Great casual dining and have never had to make a reservation.  I think last year at this time we had maybe a 20 minute wait for dinner?

We are also planning on going to Captain Hiram's - we've been there once before - I remember the atmosphere was fun - also casual.

We are excited to try Mulligan's!

We've been to Ocean Grill once - I remember it was less casual than the above mentioned restaurants.

We (DH, DD11 and I) are definitely under 70 and enjoy going to local (non-national chain) restaurants when we travel.

See you pool side!
Bellesmama


----------



## SnowWitch

js said:


> WOW!! I just went on to Captain Hiram's website and is it me or did anyone else notice the picture???? Beside the waitress, I don't see anyone younger looking than 70s?? While there is nothing wrong with that, I wonder why that would be the picture shown unless that is the crowd it caters too.
> My dh is 45, I'm 43 and have kids 16 and 12 so this may not be for us
> 
> Has anyone been there that is younger and enjoyed it LOL



To funny!!!  They have a sandbar area and live bands.  If you go duirng early bird hours there seems to be more of the mature crowd after 7pm its pretty lively.  We enjoy it and we are group of 30-40's, teens, and preschoolers.


----------



## garnet1240

DisDaydreamer said:


> And for the ones who are there for dinner... well, buy just one round of drinks for those over 50.  It's like kick starting a Harley.  Party time.




OMG, too funny!!  LOL 
Changed our dates a bit, will be there one week from tonight for 7 days 
   (24th -31st)! whoo hoo!


----------



## tkalita

Does anybody know anything about the pirate night dinner? Is this something you need to make reservations for? How about the Unbirthday Party or the Character breakfast?? I'm a newbie at VB and I can't find much information on their activities/events...


----------



## melissa0208

Heading to VB for the first time this Nov for DH's 30th birthday. Super excited! Getting a lot of info from this thread so thank you everyone!


----------



## Hopefully

Hi,
I am trying to decide if we will change our October trip from SSR to VB. We can not get an OVIR for the week. We would have to reserve a studio for the first 2 nights and then change to an OVIR for the last 5.
On our check out/check in day will we have beach towels available to use at the beach? I understand that they are in the room, so I am thinking we would need to leave them in the studio we are checking out of and we would not have them from the OVIR we are checking in to.
Does Bell Services at Vero have refrigeration capabilities to store cold food during the day?
Also, is there anywhere to shower and change after checkout. We are thinking we could use the beach for a few hours after check out before heading to the airport, but we would need to change.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TinklednPants

Hopefully said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to decide if we will change our October trip from SSR to VB. We can not get an OVIR for the week. We would have to reserve a studio for the first 2 nights and then change to an OVIR for the last 5.
> On our check out/check in day will we have beach towels available to use at the beach? I understand that they are in the room, so I am thinking we would need to leave them in the studio we are checking out of and we would not have them from the OVIR we are checking in to.
> Does Bell Services at Vero have refrigeration capabilities to store cold food during the day?
> Also, is there anywhere to shower and change after checkout. We are thinking we could use the beach for a few hours after check out before heading to the airport, but we would need to change.
> Thanks for your help.



You can get towels by the pool, just be sure to return them.  No problem with storing perishables.  You can shower and change at the facilities near the pool.


----------



## Hopefully

TinklednPants said:


> You can get towels by the pool, just be sure to return them.  No problem with storing perishables.  You can shower and change at the facilities near the pool.



Thanks for the reply.
I thought the beach towels were now provided IN the rooms, not by the pool. Can I still get some by the pool.
I booked VB today and we are now excited to be visiting the beach.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hopefully said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I thought the beach towels were now provided IN the rooms, not by the pool. Can I still get some by the pool.
> I booked VB today and we are now excited to be visiting the beach.



Yes VB towels are in the room, but you go to the pool area to exchange them.  So, if you're going to get some before your room is ready, that's where you would have to go.  I guess you would show them your room key.  They must have a system because often the rooms aren't ready much before 4.


----------



## Hopefully

Thanks Bobbi, for your reply
We have been all over the map on this vacation - very unlike us. DS was married 2 weeiks ago and we are very tired from the preparation/celebration. We were originally booked in a 1 BR at VB for October this year, then at 6.5 months changed to a F & W festival visit at SSR. We could not get our Home Resort of BCV at 6.5 months in October so booked at SSR.  Now we are regretting our change form the VB 1 BR. We are tired and looking for a "down time" week, although I am going to miss the F & W festival. The 1 BR is only available 3 of our 7 nights. But the OVIR that DH wants is only available 5 of our 7 nights. I HATE split stays, as I am a "nester" and want to unpack and be done with it. I unpack even on 2 or 3 day business trips.
But we booked a split stay today and I will expand my horizons.
I will be asking questions, and asking for forgiveness, for things I asked many months ago.
Thanks In Advance for all your help


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hopefully said:


> Thanks Bobbi, for your reply
> We have been all over the map on this vacation - very unlike us. DS was married 2 weeiks ago and we are very tired from the preparation/celebration. We were originally booked in a 1 BR at VB for October this year, then at 6.5 months changed to a F & W festival visit at SSR. We could not get our Home Resort of BCV at 6.5 months in October so booked at SSR.  Now we are regretting our change form the VB 1 BR. We are tired and looking for a "down time" week, although I am going to miss the F & W festival. The 1 BR is only available 3 of our 7 nights. But the OVIR that DH wants is only available 5 of our 7 nights. I HATE split stays, as I am a "nester" and want to unpack and be done with it. I unpack even on 2 or 3 day business trips.
> But we booked a split stay today and I will expand my horizons.
> I will be asking questions, and asking for forgiveness, for things I asked many months ago.
> Thanks In Advance for all your help



So how is your split going to work?  OVIR first? How many nights in each?  We like to unpack for the stay too, but you have some veteran splitters here that can help.  At least it is in the same resort.  I have read in the past how important it is to talk to the desk about your split and how to best make it happen as seamlessly as possible.

Good Luck


----------



## inkkognito

I'm glad to have found this thread because we're spending a weekend at Vero Beach in Sept. I'm especially excited to see that they have a spa. We live in FL so we're driving down Friday after work and staying till Sunday. It will just be my husband and I, so I'd love to know if there's enough to do for childless adults. We're both beach people, so between that, the spa and the restaurants I'm figuring we'll be pretty well set.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


> So how is your split going to work?  OVIR first? How many nights in each?  We like to unpack for the stay too, but you have some veteran splitters here that can help.  At least it is in the same resort.  I have read in the past how important it is to talk to the desk about your split and how to best make it happen as seamlessly as possible.
> 
> Good Luck



Yes, wasn't Denise able to go from the 1 bedroom directly to the inn rooms?  I think they were told at the first check in that the resort does try to accomodate people who are moving.


----------



## jerseygal

FIRST VISIT TO VERO, WAS AWESOME!

Just returned from a 4 night Vero Stay in a 2 BR Lockoff! Wow, what a gorgeous 3rd floor Ocean View Unit! 1438, 1439...Loved loved the location...next building to pool, but no pool noise!  

Spent 3 nights at Kidani and loved it there too!

Vero was such an awesome way for us to "wind down"...I truly felt the temperature was cooler at Vero than Orlando...Heat in the parks was oppressive and I don't mind hot weather! Had fabulous weather the entire trip...only 3 hours on rain the whole time! Unprecented for this time of year normally!

I FELT THE CM'S WERE SO FRIENDLY AT VERO! EVERYONE IS SO RELAXED AND LAID BACK! 

Yellow flag 3 days, red flag, one day(ripcurrents that day were very bad)...

TRULY ENJOYED THE TRANQUILITY OF THIS RESORT! VERY NICELY MAINTAINED!

Italian 2 nights...BOTH WERE DELICIOUS! WOULD DEFINATELY RETURN TO THOSE RESTAURANTS! AVANZARE IN VERO AND BELLA NAPOLI IN VERO!

Take out NY pizza for lunch at Orchid Island Pizza...GREAT!

Never made it to Ocean Grille...Next time...on our list!

Captain Hirams, one night, Sebastian.. great for seafood...ribs at next table looked great...would return!

Squid Lids, one night, Sebastian...open air on docks...too windy while eating...asked for the shades to be brought down and they said they couldn't...wasn't overly impressed with the food...would not return there.

Can't wait to return to Vero! A KEEPER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopefully

DisDaydreamer said:


> So how is your split going to work?  OVIR first? How many nights in each?  We like to unpack for the stay too, but you have some veteran splitters here that can help.  At least it is in the same resort.  I have read in the past how important it is to talk to the desk about your split and how to best make it happen as seamlessly as possible.
> 
> Good Luck



We have a studio booked for the first 2 nights and we are moving to an OVIR on Monday - Our 41st Anniversary for the remaining 5 nights!!!!  I am thinking we will be "homeless" on Monday, so I am going to research a trip to Kennedy Space Center as a possibility for the day.

I read through the first 46 pages of this thread again yesterday (and I will finish today ). I read that there are a handfull of King bed OVIR. Someone asked, and I didn't see the answer, if these all had "enclosed balconies". Does anyone know? I think I am going to request a King Bed room, but DH wants a good ocean view as well.

Any suggestions on how to best manage a split stay are welcome. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

jerseygal said:


> FIRST VISIT TO VERO, WAS AWESOME!
> 
> Just returned from a 4 night Vero Stay in a 2 BR Lockoff! Wow, what a gorgeous 3rd floor Ocean View Unit! 1438, 1439...Loved loved the location...next building to pool, but no pool noise!
> 
> Spent 3 nights at Kidani and loved it there too!
> 
> Vero was such an awesome way for us to "wind down"...I truly felt the temperature was cooler at Vero than Orlando...Heat in the parks was oppressive and I don't mind hot weather! Had fabulous weather the entire trip...only 3 hours on rain the whole time! Unprecented for this time of year normally!
> 
> I FELT THE CM'S WERE SO FRIENDLY AT VERO! EVERYONE IS SO RELAXED AND LAID BACK!
> 
> Yellow flag 3 days, red flag, one day(ripcurrents that day were very bad)...
> 
> TRULY ENJOYED THE TRANQUILITY OF THIS RESORT! VERY NICELY MAINTAINED!
> 
> Italian 2 nights...BOTH WERE DELICIOUS! WOULD DEFINATELY RETURN TO THOSE RESTAURANTS! AVANZARE IN VERO AND BELLA NAPOLI IN VERO!
> 
> Take out NY pizza for lunch at Orchid Island Pizza...GREAT!
> 
> Never made it to Ocean Grille...Next time...on our list!
> 
> Captain Hirams, one night, Sebastian.. great for seafood...ribs at next table looked great...would return!
> 
> Squid Lids, one night, Sebastian...open air on docks...too windy while eating...asked for the shades to be brought down and they said they couldn't...wasn't overly impressed with the food...would not return there.
> 
> Can't wait to return to Vero! A KEEPER!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad you had a great time.  I didn't realize you could get and ocean view from bldg 14.  They must have trimmed back some of the tall vegetation.


----------



## AnnaS

jerseygal said:


> FIRST VISIT TO VERO, WAS AWESOME!
> 
> Just returned from a 4 night Vero Stay in a 2 BR Lockoff! Wow, what a gorgeous 3rd floor Ocean View Unit! 1438, 1439...Loved loved the location...next building to pool, but no pool noise!
> 
> Spent 3 nights at Kidani and loved it there too!
> 
> Vero was such an awesome way for us to "wind down"...I truly felt the temperature was cooler at Vero than Orlando...Heat in the parks was oppressive and I don't mind hot weather! Had fabulous weather the entire trip...only 3 hours on rain the whole time! Unprecented for this time of year normally!
> 
> I FELT THE CM'S WERE SO FRIENDLY AT VERO! EVERYONE IS SO RELAXED AND LAID BACK!
> 
> Yellow flag 3 days, red flag, one day(ripcurrents that day were very bad)...
> 
> TRULY ENJOYED THE TRANQUILITY OF THIS RESORT! VERY NICELY MAINTAINED!
> 
> Italian 2 nights...BOTH WERE DELICIOUS! WOULD DEFINATELY RETURN TO THOSE RESTAURANTS! AVANZARE IN VERO AND BELLA NAPOLI IN VERO!
> 
> Take out NY pizza for lunch at Orchid Island Pizza...GREAT!
> 
> Never made it to Ocean Grille...Next time...on our list!
> 
> Captain Hirams, one night, Sebastian.. great for seafood...ribs at next table looked great...would return!
> 
> Squid Lids, one night, Sebastian...open air on docks...too windy while eating...asked for the shades to be brought down and they said they couldn't...wasn't overly impressed with the food...would not return there.
> 
> Can't wait to return to Vero! A KEEPER!!!!!!!!!!!!




Welcome back. Glad to read you had a great time.  We thought it was much cooler in Vero too.  I guess being right on the ocean helped.

It was windy at Squid Lips for us too.  But not so much that we could not eat or that it became annoying.

Will try Capt. Hirma's next time too.  We can't wait to go back.  Weather must have changed a bit a week/10 days later.


----------



## jerseygal

Didn't you also do a split stay at Wilderness Lodge from my memory of your posts?

How did you enjoy Wilderness Lodge? Looks very nice....Glad you enjoyed Vero as well!

Vero will definately be a repeat vaca on our list! Such an awesome way to wind down!  We're doing the Disney Dream next August for 4 nights...first time for a family cruise!Will do 4 nights pre-cruise either at Beach Club Villas or maybe Vero again!


----------



## AnnaS

jerseygal said:


> Didn't you also do a split stay at Wilderness Lodge from my memory of your posts?
> 
> How did you enjoy Wilderness Lodge? Looks very nice....Glad you enjoyed Vero as well!
> 
> Vero will definately be a repeat vaca on our list! Such an awesome way to wind down!  We're doing the Disney Dream next August for 4 nights...first time for a family cruise!Will do 4 nights pre-cruise either at Beach Club Villas or maybe Vero again!



Yes, we also did a split stay and for the first time at both resorts.  We enjoyed each one.  My daughter and nieces actually commented that they liked Vero better.  So far we have liked each resort we have stayed at.  

We were also planning on cruising on the Dream next August.  Too many medical issues w/family members (parents and sister).  We then decided that we should soon (like in a month) decide, pick a date and book.  Possible converting two cabins to points.  (My brother also a dvc member was doing the same - we were looking at a total of 3/4 cabins).  

It seems from Carol's thread that this is not possible anymore.  if you have not booked on points, you are out of luck and if you did book and want to change the date, out of luck also if you want to convert to points, out of luck again til 09/2011.  Seems like DCL is booked pretty well.

My friend is booked on the Alaska cruise with cash.  She wanted to convert to points.  I told her this morning what I read and sure enough when she called MS to convert to points, she was told it was sold out.

We will have to re-think our plans for next year and will have to read everyone's reports.  I am glad you are in.


----------



## garnet1240

Hopefully said:


> _Our 41st Anniversary_.......



Congratulations and have a great trip!


----------



## garnet1240

Heading down today!! Cant wait for some beach time!


----------



## dreamlinda

garnet1240 said:


> Heading down today!! Cant wait for some beach time!


Have a great, safe, wonderful trip!!  We leave in 35 days, split trip VB/BCV and can't wait.  Let us know if the new VB spa space is open for business   ENJOY!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

garnet1240 said:


> Heading down today!! Cant wait for some beach time!



  Hoping you all have a wonderful trip, my friend.


----------



## jerseygal

Enjoy! Hope you have GREAT WEATHER LIKE WE DID!

SUCH A BEAUTIFUL PLACE TO RELAX! AWESOME RESORT!


----------



## LSTOVER

I read on this thread that there is quite a hefty ledge of sand between the chairs and the beach.  Can anyone tell me how difficult it is getting up and down from the beach to the resort.  We are staying there this fall and will have in-laws with us who are in their 80's, so I am concerned how difficult this may be.  Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AnnaS

I can tell you that even if your in-laws are in great shape, you will have to be there to lend them a hand.  They really need one area with steps/ramp and a railing for those that need to hold on.


----------



## Margie J

LSTOVER said:


> I read on this thread that there is quite a hefty ledge of sand between the chairs and the beach.  Can anyone tell me how difficult it is getting up and down from the beach to the resort.  We are staying there this fall and will have in-laws with us who are in their 80's, so I am concerned how difficult this may be.  Any input would be appreciated. Thanks



I'm at Vero now. The sand ledge is pretty steep in sections. I almost landed face down one day trying to climb up it. The County filled the bottom of the boardwalk completely with sand so the lower stairs are gone. 

There may be some natural erosion by the fall but the sand will still be high.


----------



## garnet1240

Thanks for the well wishes on our trip!

Got back last night from a great relaxing one week stay!   This was our longest stay so far, and it was a real treat to have the whole week to chill out or go check out the area .  

The weather was great , no rain, but the waves and rip tides were quite rough from the weather off the coast.  Our last three days, only the really brave were out there swimming.  But the surfers and boarders looked like they where having a blast!

We did have an incident with bugs in the room...ants. After day two my DD19 was complaining about bug bites.  I told her it was the no-see ums and make sure she put enough bug spray on at night.  She kept saying she was itchy when she got in bed...upon further review..yup, ants every where..teeny,  tiny ...but all over the rug and IN her bed!.  But the CM at the desk handled it great... this was midnight, at first told me I'd have to wait till morning, they would send new linen...um no, you sleep in that bed...they he said, your absolutely right, we are moving you for the night and will spray and do a complete clean in the morning.  Housekeeping had a bit of an attitude, (jelly beans from a previous guest were under the night stand, and missed by them, so figured they got the blame on this one) .  But we were back in our room next morning by 9am.  So I thought it was dealt with  fine.

This was our first time staying in the summer, I was surprised that we got to see all the sea life we did.  Turtle nest are still everywhere, with more nest every night.  The strong , high waves have washed away quite a few of the nests though   was hard to see some of the baby turtles not make it or nests ruined.  Another sad sight was a large dead turtle washed up on the beach.  From the looks of it, the poor thing had been dead and out to sea for quite awhile.  

But we did go to Bathtub reef (amazing to see !) and on the River cruise, and saw tons of things...small fish, big fish, two kinds of rays,( rays were jumping right out in front of the resort by the jet ski markers-my DD said they jump cause something is chasing them??? )  manatees, turtles, crabs. 

We also enjoyed some shopping time in Vero and the outlet mall...this trip had dinner at :

Capt Hiram's - like it, great table and food was good
Squid Lips - so-so food, great table 
Waldos  - didn't care for the food or service at all
Shutters Seafood Buffet - enjoyed it, ate way too many crab legs, lol
Bella Napoli  - if you like Italian food, gotta try here, was dee-lish!

What a great trip!!  

Gail


----------



## AnnaS

garnet1240 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes on our trip!
> 
> Got back last night from a great relaxing one week stay!   This was our longest stay so far, and it was a real treat to have the whole week to chill out or go check out the area .
> 
> The weather was great , no rain, but the waves and rip tides were quite rough from the weather off the coast.  Our last three days, only the really brave were out there swimming.  But the surfers and boarders looked like they where having a blast!
> 
> We did have an incident with bugs in the room...ants. After day two my DD19 was complaining about bug bites.  I told her it was the no-see ums and make sure she put enough bug spray on at night.  She kept saying she was itchy when she got in bed...upon further review..yup, ants every where..teeny,  tiny ...but all over the rug and IN her bed!.  But the CM at the desk handled it great... this was midnight, at first told me I'd have to wait till morning, they would send new linen...um no, you sleep in that bed...they he said, your absolutely right, we are moving you for the night and will spray and do a complete clean in the morning.  Housekeeping had a bit of an attitude, (jelly beans from a previous guest were under the night stand, and missed by them, so figured they got the blame on this one) .  But we were back in our room next morning by 9am.  So I thought it was dealt with  fine.
> 
> This was our first time staying in the summer, I was surprised that we got to see all the sea life we did.  Turtle nest are still everywhere, with more nest every night.  The strong , high waves have washed away quite a few of the nests though   was hard to see some of the baby turtles not make it or nests ruined.  Another sad sight was a large dead turtle washed up on the beach.  From the looks of it, the poor thing had been dead and out to sea for quite awhile.
> 
> But we did go to Bathtub reef (amazing to see !) and on the River cruise, and saw tons of things...small fish, big fish, two kinds of rays,( rays were jumping right out in front of the resort by the jet ski markers-my DD said they jump cause something is chasing them??? )  manatees, turtles, crabs.
> 
> We also enjoyed some shopping time in Vero and the outlet mall...this trip had dinner at :
> 
> Capt Hiram's - like it, great table and food was good
> Squid Lips - so-so food, great table
> Waldos  - didn't care for the food or service at all
> Shutters Seafood Buffet - enjoyed it, ate way too many crab legs, lol
> Bella Napoli  - if you like Italian food, gotta try here, was dee-lish!
> 
> What a great trip!!
> 
> Gail




Glad to hear you had a nice trip but sorry about the ants.  We were there for 3 nights and thought it was too short.  

We also had those tiny, really tiny ants by the kitchenette area.  The pool and pool area must have been packed then for you guys.

We can't wait to stay here again.


----------



## Tiger926

garnet1240 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes on our trip!
> 
> Got back last night from a great relaxing one week stay!   This was our longest stay so far, and it was a real treat to have the whole week to chill out or go check out the area .
> 
> The weather was great , no rain, but the waves and rip tides were quite rough from the weather off the coast.  Our last three days, only the really brave were out there swimming.  But the surfers and boarders looked like they where having a blast!
> 
> We did have an incident with bugs in the room...ants. After day two my DD19 was complaining about bug bites.  I told her it was the no-see ums and make sure she put enough bug spray on at night.  She kept saying she was itchy when she got in bed...upon further review..yup, ants every where..teeny,  tiny ...but all over the rug and IN her bed!.  But the CM at the desk handled it great... this was midnight, at first told me I'd have to wait till morning, they would send new linen...um no, you sleep in that bed...they he said, your absolutely right, we are moving you for the night and will spray and do a complete clean in the morning.  Housekeeping had a bit of an attitude, (jelly beans from a previous guest were under the night stand, and missed by them, so figured they got the blame on this one) .  But we were back in our room next morning by 9am.  So I thought it was dealt with  fine.
> 
> This was our first time staying in the summer, I was surprised that we got to see all the sea life we did.  Turtle nest are still everywhere, with more nest every night.  The strong , high waves have washed away quite a few of the nests though   was hard to see some of the baby turtles not make it or nests ruined.  Another sad sight was a large dead turtle washed up on the beach.  From the looks of it, the poor thing had been dead and out to sea for quite awhile.
> 
> But we did go to Bathtub reef (amazing to see !) and on the River cruise, and saw tons of things...small fish, big fish, two kinds of rays,( rays were jumping right out in front of the resort by the jet ski markers-my DD said they jump cause something is chasing them??? )  manatees, turtles, crabs.
> 
> We also enjoyed some shopping time in Vero and the outlet mall...this trip had dinner at :
> 
> Capt Hiram's - like it, great table and food was good
> Squid Lips - so-so food, great table
> Waldos  - didn't care for the food or service at all
> Shutters Seafood Buffet - enjoyed it, ate way too many crab legs, lol
> Bella Napoli  - if you like Italian food, gotta try here, was dee-lish!
> 
> What a great trip!!
> 
> Gail



Glad you had a great trip, but yuck about the ants! Hope your DD's skin is doing better.

Can your give more info about the Outlet Mall - where is it? I'd like to check it out online and see what stores are there.

Thanks for sharing your report, Tiger


----------



## jerseygal

We too LOVED VERO, 4 NIGHTS..GOT BACK FRIDAY, AUGUST 20TH!

AWESOME WEATHER THERE! LOVED THE LAID BACK FEELING OF THE RESORT AFTER WDW!!!

WILL BE RETURNING DEFINATELY IN FUTURE!

WE TOO LOVED LOVED BELLA NAPOLI!

LIKED CAPTAIN HIRAMS ALOT TOO!

WOULD NOT DO SQUID LIPS...COULDN'T RAVE ABOUT FOOD..ALSO GOT BLOWN AWAY WHILE EATING FROM BREEZE..NOT EVEN FUN.....EVERYTHING WAS FLYING OFF TABLE

CAN'T WAIT FOR FUTURE TRIP TO VERO! VERY PLEASED!


----------



## garnet1240

Tiger926 said:


> Glad you had a great trip, but yuck about the ants! Hope your DD's skin is doing better.
> 
> Can your give more info about the Outlet Mall - where is it? I'd like to check it out online and see what stores are there.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your report, Tiger



We when to these two malls and the some of the smaller shops right in Vero Beach...malls closed a lot earlier than they do here at home...most closed at 8pm and the shops in Vero closed at 5pm

http://www.verobeachoutlets.com/
http://www.simon.com/mall/?id=140


----------



## Hopefully

Does anyone know if they do the seafood buffet year round or only seasonally? We will be there the 1st week in October and I wonder if they will offer it then.
Thanks


----------



## Tiger926

garnet1240 said:


> We when to these two malls and the some of the smaller shops right in Vero Beach...malls closed a lot earlier than they do here at home...most closed at 8pm and the shops in Vero closed at 5pm
> 
> http://www.verobeachoutlets.com/
> http://www.simon.com/mall/?id=140



Hey, thanks! There are some cool shops at those malls.

How far are they from the resort? Tiger


----------



## garnet1240

Tiger926 said:


> How far are they from the resort? Tiger



They were too close...lol.  Only about 20 minutes from the resort , both on  route 60, the outlet was just past the underpass for I95


----------



## Tiger926

garnet1240 said:


> They were too close...lol.  Only about 20 minutes from the resort , both on  route 60, the outlet was just past the underpass for I95



Thank you! Tiger


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Tiger926 said:


> Thank you! Tiger



And you're coming from Canada to...  Shop the VB outlets/mall?  Or maybe is this a must for any vacation?  I'm guessing a trip to the middle of Yellowstone Park would be... off limits.


----------



## edk35

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, wasn't Denise able to go from the 1 bedroom directly to the inn rooms?  I think they were told at the first check in that the resort does try to accomodate people who are moving.




 YEP they told me at the front desk that they let house keeping know who is MOVING and they try and get those rooms ready first. Ours were ready at 11:00 when we checked out of the 1br.


----------



## missdani416

garnet1240 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes on our trip!
> 
> Got back last night from a great relaxing one week stay!   This was our longest stay so far, and it was a real treat to have the whole week to chill out or go check out the area .
> 
> The weather was great , no rain, but the waves and rip tides were quite rough from the weather off the coast.  Our last three days, only the really brave were out there swimming.  But the surfers and boarders looked like they where having a blast!
> 
> We did have an incident with bugs in the room...ants. After day two my DD19 was complaining about bug bites.  I told her it was the no-see ums and make sure she put enough bug spray on at night.  She kept saying she was itchy when she got in bed...upon further review..yup, ants every where..teeny,  tiny ...but all over the rug and IN her bed!.  But the CM at the desk handled it great... this was midnight, at first told me I'd have to wait till morning, they would send new linen...um no, you sleep in that bed...they he said, your absolutely right, we are moving you for the night and will spray and do a complete clean in the morning.  Housekeeping had a bit of an attitude, (jelly beans from a previous guest were under the night stand, and missed by them, so figured they got the blame on this one) .  But we were back in our room next morning by 9am.  So I thought it was dealt with  fine.
> 
> This was our first time staying in the summer, I was surprised that we got to see all the sea life we did.  Turtle nest are still everywhere, with more nest every night.  The strong , high waves have washed away quite a few of the nests though   was hard to see some of the baby turtles not make it or nests ruined.  Another sad sight was a large dead turtle washed up on the beach.  From the looks of it, the poor thing had been dead and out to sea for quite awhile.
> 
> But we did go to Bathtub reef (amazing to see !) and on the River cruise, and saw tons of things...small fish, big fish, two kinds of rays,( rays were jumping right out in front of the resort by the jet ski markers-my DD said they jump cause something is chasing them??? )  manatees, turtles, crabs.
> 
> We also enjoyed some shopping time in Vero and the outlet mall...this trip had dinner at :
> 
> Capt Hiram's - like it, great table and food was good
> Squid Lips - so-so food, great table
> Waldos  - didn't care for the food or service at all
> Shutters Seafood Buffet - enjoyed it, ate way too many crab legs, lol
> Bella Napoli  - if you like Italian food, gotta try here, was dee-lish!
> 
> What a great trip!!
> 
> Gail



 So glad you had a great trip, we LOVE vero!  We were there in June and saw a lot of turtles too.  One that swam right through a group of people up to the shore.  Of course we also were told to get out of the water twice because of sharks  We got back in though!  I was wondering more about Bathtub reef, as we are thinking about trying that out next summer.  This will be our 4th trip down to Vero and we will not be doing the parks next summer so we will have a longer stay.  I would love some more info or pics on this.  It looks great, how long of a trip is it from vero?  Thanks!


----------



## Hopefully

Our Waitlist for an OVIR for our first 2 nights in October came through today.  I am so excited. We were in a studio for 2 nights and then moving to an OVIR for the last 5 nights. I really like to unpack and "nest", so this is great for me.
The one caveat is that "I" am spoiled and really want a 1 BR, which we are waitlisted for too. Once you have stayed in a 1 BR you never want to go back. But DH really wants the Ocean View, and I want to please him. So I am going to cancel our WL tomorrow.
Now I have requested a King Bed Room, which will make my week so much better. I don't want 2 Queen beds and no comfortable chairs/couch to sit on. So the King Room will be perfect for our week. Since there are so few of them. I am planning on not getting one, but hoping. Please send me Pixie Dust for that request. I believe we will love Vero no matter what.


----------



## roysbrew

Hopefully, I'm happy for you!  


I checked online yesterday and my waitlist for a 1bdrm came through.  I haven't gotten the paper copy in the mail yet.  We were going to have to do 4 nights in 1 bdrm then 1 night in a studio, then 1 night in a 1 bdrm.  I also like to nest and moving kids around was not appealing.

We are at the 30 day mark now.


----------



## Hopefully

roysbrew said:


> Hopefully, I'm happy for you!
> 
> 
> I checked online yesterday and my waitlist for a 1bdrm came through.  I haven't gotten the paper copy in the mail yet.  We were going to have to do 4 nights in 1 bdrm then 1 night in a studio, then 1 night in a 1 bdrm.  I also like to nest and moving kids around was not appealing.
> 
> We are at the 30 day mark now.



Congratulations roysbrew, when do you check in?  That would have been way too much moving for me!!!

A question for the veteran Vero Beach goers.
Any reviews of (Jack Barker's) Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach? From the online menus on the net it seems it is owned by the same group as Mr. Manatee's. We are planning 7 nights of restaurant eating (no kitchen). Other than our night at the Ocean Grill I am wanting casual, laid back, "beach food". I am thinking:
Shutters twice, Ocean Grill (for our Aniversary celebration), Capt Hiram's - looks like fun, Squid Lips, maybe Sonya's - I'm not sure, and Mr. Manatee's.
But it seems like Mr. Manatee's is primarily sandwiches, burgers and baskets. The Lobster Shanty has more entree choices, but I have not heard it mentioned here. Any opinions or suggestions? Also, Gloria Estefan's restaurant does not appeal to us.
Thanks


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hopefully said:


> Congratulations roysbrew, when do you check in?  That would have been way too much moving for me!!!
> 
> A question for the veteran Vero Beach goers.
> Any reviews of (Jack Barker's) Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach? From the online menus on the net it seems it is owned by the same group as Mr. Manatee's. We are planning 7 nights of restaurant eating (no kitchen). Other than our night at the Ocean Grill I am wanting casual, laid back, "beach food". I am thinking:
> Shutters twice, Ocean Grill (for our Aniversary celebration), Capt Hiram's - looks like fun, Squid Lips, maybe Sonya's - I'm not sure, and Mr. Manatee's.
> But it seems like Mr. Manatee's is primarily sandwiches, burgers and baskets. The Lobster Shanty has more entree choices, but I have not heard it mentioned here. Any opinions or suggestions? Also, Gloria Estefan's restaurant does not appeal to us.
> Thanks



We don't dine out much, but a couple years ago we took our DS and DDIL who is from a fishing family (Alaska).  They ate seafood all the time.  They loved the Lobster Shack.  Can't say much more.


----------



## Hopefully

DisDaydreamer said:


> We don't dine out much, but a couple years ago we took our DS and DDIL who is from a fishing family (Alaska).  They ate seafood all the time.  They loved the Lobster Shack.  Can't say much more.



Thanks DisDaydreamer, it is on the list!!
Any comments on the Riverside Grill?
Thanks


----------



## sabrecmc

Well, we just booked a post-Disney, pre-Disney cruise stay at Vero Beach.  Never been there, but I wanted to try something non-theme park.  We loved our stay at HHI last year, so thought we'd give this a try.  We'll be there from 9/20-9/23.  Looking forward to something different!  I'm going to have to go back over this thread, but is there any must-do for a 4 year old girl?


----------



## homercrispy

this is nice to see.  we bought vero beach points but have never stayed there.  i always wondered if anyone went there.

good to know that there are vero beach fans


----------



## photobob

homercrispy said:


> this is nice to see.  we bought vero beach points but have never stayed there.  i always wondered if anyone went there.
> 
> good to know that there are vero beach fans



It's a great resort, you really need to give it a try!


----------



## MASrules

I thought I read somewhere that DVC members staying on points at VB are able to pool hop at the WDW resorts (with the same rules as those staying at WDW).

Do VB guests also count as resort guests and able to take advantage of extra magic hours at the theme parks.  

We are staying three nights during our april spring break after our Dream cruise and might go to the parks for a day, but anticipate large crowds and would love to take advantage of the magic hours if we could.

Do the VB room keys look just like normal key to the world cards?

Thanks


----------



## mikeandkarla

Yes, the VB room keys are exactly the same as at WDW.


----------



## pit303

DH and I will be at VB 12/31-1/4/11. Where in VB is a good place to celebrate the New Year? 

We are waitlisted for the 29th and 30th also so please send us some pixie dust for our waitlist because if not we will be homeless for two nights since we fly down on the 29th


----------



## starbox

pit303 said:


> DH and I will be at VB 12/31-1/4/11. Where in VB is a good place to celebrate the New Year?
> 
> We are waitlisted for the 29th and 30th also so please send us some pixie dust for our waitlist because if not we will be homeless for two nights since we fly down on the 29th



If your WL does not come through, Costa d Este and VB Resort and Spa are nice and usually hotwireable. There are lots of private communities with membership clubs that throw huge parties - so the options in town may be limited.  Costa D Este has a beach and pool front bar and band, and they have cocktail-dress events frequently.  I would bet that they will do something fancy that 's open to the public. (for fathers day, for example, they had a special fixed price grill with live music, dancing, and drinks by the water.)

Of course, VB will have fam-friendly and casual-dress festivities.


----------



## DisneyNut22

I recently came back from Vero Beach and stayed in a dedicated 2-bedroom with just 3 PEOPLE.  We had a friend of the family, join us and we wanted to give her the true Disney touch of service and amenities.

2_Bedroom Villa - Beautiful!!!  They look so much better after the major renovation.  In fact they look much nicer than OKW, and that's our favorite resort.  Remember, Dedicated 2-Bedrooms are located in the back of the buildings, so you will look at the road and waterways behind the resort.  We were on the top floor and had the dormer ceilings.  Very classy and intimate.  The ambiance inside the rooms is so relaxing with little bits of color that bring the room to life.  

We cooked gourmet meals while on vacation.  I know that sounds crazy, but the villas has all the amenities from homes, we just brought 2 non-stick pans and a few knives with all the groceries.  Our friend never ate so good, and we did not miss going out for dinner.  

Shutters is nice for lunch, but go to the Green Cabin Room instead, a much better view of the ocean.  

When at Vero be prepared to do nothing.  Just enjoy the pool and beach, they are really awesome.  I'll be happy to answer any questions one might have.  

Ask away!


----------



## LittleLady

We dined at the Riverside Grill in August and the food is pretty good.  I will say the fried lobster was VERY tasty.  The atmosphere and dress is very casual.   Oh, I also would like to mention that I had the best pizza in Vero at a little pizza place named Italian Delight.  It is located at 
600 6th Avenue in a small strip mall.  My husband had the Penne Sicilian and that was fantastic.


----------



## Hopefully

LittleLady said:


> We dined at the Riverside Grill in August and the food is pretty good.  I will say the fried lobster was VERY tasty.  The atmosphere and dress is very casual.   Oh, I also would like to mention that I had the best pizza in Vero at a little pizza place named Italian Delight.  It is located at
> 600 6th Avenue in a small strip mall.  My husband had the Penne Sicilian and that was fantastic.



Thank You for the information on the Riverside Grill, I think we may eat there when we are in Vero in 23 days


----------



## madcoco

Just checking back in and saying hello after what seems like forever.What a roller coaster ride it has been the last few months. Hope all of you are well and enjoyed the summer.


----------



## DVCconvert

Psst...Rob....Post #1 needs a copy change.....



> UPDATE**** Emily921 has provided an update with the *1020* rack rates...



Either that, or Chris Columbus was WAY behind the times!!!



Hi Mike!
I hope that roller coaster ride ended with a smile on your face!!


----------



## floridafam

Walked through the new spa at Vero today after having breakfast at Shutters. It is beautiful.  They said they are still waiting on their massage license but should have that in two weeks.

The treatment rooms are real nice.  All the products are organic.  Looking forward to using this as a local.  It looks nicer than many of the spas in the area.

I didn't think it would be a full service operation but it certainly looks to be.  I hope it works out well.  

They gave us a full treatment price list.  It did seem a little on the expensive side.  I'm curious if there will be a DVC discount available???


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Psst...Rob....Post #1 needs a copy change.....
> 
> Either that, or Chris Columbus was WAY behind the times!!!



Tnahks, I gto taht fxied.

Seriously now.... EVERYONE!  

Earlier in the year I invited DVCconvert the reigns to the VB thread for 2011.  Turned out (he/she) is traveling extensively over the next year. 

NOW!

Who will take the reigns for the 2011 thread?

starbox... You know you want to.  You have first dibs.
MiaSRN62... You've done a great job before. Second dibs.

How about:

madcocco?
bobbiwoz?
Mahusky?
photobob?

How about a nomination?

Got to keep the thread going... Who's it going to be?


----------



## madcoco

If anyone is heading over to VB this week, please play safe around the surf. Was out on the water early yesterday and it was windy and rough and had to head back in to Port. There were a number rescues north of the Resort. Red flags were out and supposed to go to double Red today. Waves are 4-6 ft at the Resort and 11-16 ft North into Brevard County. Even after the swells calm down there could be severe Rip Currents through the week.

What does the job entail? Rob don't know if will have the time to update regularly. Starbox want to take a stab at it?


----------



## CarolAnnC

Wonder if this is from Hurricane Igor?  We are heading to Vero October 10-11, hope it calms down by then.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

CarolAnnC said:


> Wonder if this is from Hurricane Igor? We are heading to Vero October 10-11, hope it calms down by then.


 We were at Vero this same time last year.....water and weather was perfect!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yesterday DSis said the waves in Cape May NJ were the highest she's ever seen.  I remember when hurricanes routinely missed Bermuda, but Igor's hitting it hard.  

Posting is one thing, being Threadmaster is another.  Thanks for the invitation, but it's not something I'm inclined to do.

Bobbi


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Heading to Disney's Vero Beach for one night this weekend. I can't wait! 

Wondering what would be our best bet for dinner if just in town for one night? We're just two adults but one of us isn't a huge fan of seafood.


----------



## CarolAnnC

BWV Dreamin said:


> We were at Vero this same time last year.....water and weather was perfect!!!!!!!!



So glad to hear this encouraging news!  We don't get much opportunity to visit VB these days, so the day after our weekend cruise was a great chance to make it over.  Hope we are lucky too!


----------



## roysbrew

I wanted my parents to join us at VB in two weeks but when I called this morning to book a room for them  I couldn't get all the nights.   I called back this afternoon to get the few nights I could and the dates I originally wanted were available. 

We are all there from October 6 - 12  We are in a 1 bdrm they are in a studio.  Now we just need a little more pixie dust.  I requested building 14 on the ground floor so we can be close to the pool and not have to use elevators.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

roysbrew said:


> I wanted my parents to join us at VB in two weeks but when I called this morning to book a room for them  I couldn't get all the nights.   I called back this afternoon to get the few nights I could and the dates I originally wanted were available.
> 
> We are all there from October 6 - 12  We are in a 1 bdrm they are in a studio.  Now we just need a little more pixie dust.  I requested building 14 on the ground floor so we can be close to the pool and not have to use elevators.



Good for you!  Goes to show how much of a fluid situation this is.  Good luck on your request too.  At least they do have the elevators in every building though.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

madcoco said:


> What does the job entail? Rob don't know if will have the time to update regularly. Starbox want to take a stab at it?



Hey Mike.  I think really it is just getting the thread started.  Updating some things, a lot of copy and pasting from the old thread.  Then just making sure questions get an answer.  Pretty much what you already do.  It is not a real hassle, and I wouldn't have any problem picking up the new thread, but I really like the thought of passing it on to new blood, new ideas, and just a new perspective.  I've done it twice, so starbox and Maria are welcome to serve their second term!  If I don't hear from them (let's say) by the end of September then I'm looking hard for new blood.


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hey Mike.  I think really it is just getting the thread started.  Updating some things, a lot of copy and pasting from the old thread.  Then just making sure questions get an answer.  Pretty much what you already do.  It is not a real hassle, and I wouldn't have any problem picking up the new thread, but I really like the thought of passing it on to new blood, new ideas, and just a new perspective.  I've done it twice, so starbox and Maria are welcome to serve their second term!  If I don't hear from them (let's say) by the end of September then I'm looking hard for new blood.



Mike, I think you'd be a great keeper of the thread.  . I'm sure we'll all be around to help out.  I'm pretty busy in the fall, but try to be active in the summer.  We will be in Vero for June again this year.


----------



## madcoco

> Mike, I think you'd be a great keeper of the thread.



Thanks starbox


> Hey Mike. I think really it is just getting the thread started. Updating some things, a lot of copy and pasting from the old thread. Then just making sure questions get an answer. Pretty much what you already do


 Will let you know.

Season is about over for dreamchasing  Now the fun work starts Paperwork on top of paperwork. We had another small but major find off of Vero Beach recently but have not released it to the mainstream yet. Hoping to get the OK to post a picture or two for you all.


----------



## roysbrew

Ok, So my not so little group to start (DH, DD (8), DS(8), DD(2), DS (2) and I) has expanded once again.  My Mom and Dad decided to come this past Monday.  Today my MIL and FIL told me they are also coming.    That makes 10 of us in total!

My in laws also had to call 3 times to get a room.  The first time they were told there was only one night.  Moral of the story don't give up.  My parents are paying cash with a great FL resident discount.  My in laws are full price cash.  We are using points.

We also decided  to surprise the kids and leave a day early and go to the MK on Wednesday.  We're staying in the WLV  Tuesday night unless more Pixie Dust  comes our way and we get our waitlist at BLT.  Only the in-laws are joinging us for MK.

Now that we have gone from 6 to 10 my game plan need to change.  Last year we at in our villa almost every night.  The one night we did go to Squid Lips our little toddlers were awful.  We did take out from Shutters, Orchid Pizza, and Too Jays and liked it all.  We didn't love Squid Lips but it could have been because the kids were not well behaved.   

We need to come up with some dining options for 10 people.  This year we're hoping to go out most nights together or trade off some go out early and some go out late.

 Suggestions anyone?  Do some places take ressies and is earlier more or less crowed? Also we had no babysitters last year and now we have 2 sets.   It's our anniversary on October 8th other than Oriente (which looks great)  where else is mostly adults and great to eat?


Finally we did most of the activities at the resort last year with the kids which is one reason we love this place so much.  Again now there are so many of us day trips off property are possible.  Any suggestions for the 8 years olds only with mom and dad?  Any for all of us 40 ish , 8 , 2 , 60 ish and 70 ish?

Also if you're down there when we are you'll be sure to see us.  I apologize in advance for my family.  We are working on being quiet and blending in when we go places but with 2 sets of twins we tend to stand out a little.  Couple that with sets of grandparents who don't work at being quiet or blending in and we tend to stand out.  Stop by and say Hi  there's always some one to chat with.


----------



## bunnymkc

WHILE WE WERE THERE THIS PAST AUG.I overheard that mulligans was great but we were leaving early that day..u can check it out, we all went to gloria esefans place not good


----------



## madcoco

roysbrew you already mentioned SquidLips.Have also had some hit and miss lunches there lately. Some other favorite very casual restaurants we have taken guests to have been Capt Hiram's, Mulligan's,Mr Manatee's,Riverside Cafe for lunch and dinner.Also love Mobay Grill(Jamaican) but it is on the small side. Country Ham and Egg,Southern Sister's and Pelican Diner(small) for breakfast 

 For a romantic dinner for 2 or adults might I suggest a favorite fine dining place. Maison Martique on Ocean Drive Vero Beach.
Could somewhat call it French Island Fusion. Overall it gets pretty decent reviews.  
http://www.thecaribbeancourt.com/Maison_Martinique/MM_menu_page1.php

Hopefully some of the families with children will chime in here with some thoughts on activities outside the resort with the kids. Just a couple of quick family suggestions. 
http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/  Another suggestion is to take a wildlife boat tour out of Capt Hiram's
http://www.sebastianriverqueencruises.com/
 If you have the time and desire to drive a few minutes, there is quite a bit to see and do outside the resort. Just take some time and read the thread if possible. There is a lot of info to be had. If beachside will search your family out in a few weeks LOL Have a great trip.


----------



## madcoco

Not all Treasure is Silver and Gold. 
While out on the High Seas today off of Vero came across a very Distressed Sea Turtle. The little guy was brought into port and the SeaTurtlePreservation Society in Brevard County picked him up. Happy to report "Squirt" is doing great in the Rehab Center and they expect him to recover and be released.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

MADCOCO,  Great post!  Is that you in the pic?  We are heading to Vero next weekend.  It's been 8 years since our last visit.  Last time we took our metal detector, but this time we are traveling light.  Do you know if you can rent them at the resort?


----------



## madcoco

Thanks. No the boat owner. Only place I know of that rents detectors now, is in Ft Pierce. Sent you a PM enjoy your trip.


----------



## roysbrew

Madcoco

Thanks for all the advice We wil definitely try Maaison Martinque. it looks wonderful.  Also i think we'll try Capt. Hiram's and Mulligan's.

Does anyone know how crowded Mulligan's is on Thursday's which is kids night?  That's when we were thinking of going unless it's too crowded and then we'll try a different night.

I still need to look into the river cruise.  Has anyone done the Kayak tour through the resort recently?


----------



## DVCconvert

Hey Mike,
I'm happy to help in anyway I can on the thread.
As Rob said earlier, I just can't take full responsibility for the thread as my job often makes me travel extensiively and for longer periods. ....I hope you aceept as I think you'd do a wonderful job of it!


----------



## Lenc324

How has the weather been in Vero Beach???  Is leaving for there on Sunday


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Lenc324 said:


> How has the weather been in Vero Beach???  Is leaving for there on Sunday



Check the NWS Hurricane center to see what's brewing.  There is a system that could cause problems if it steers toward Florida.  We are heading to Vero soon also and are keeping an eye on this system.


----------



## dreamlinda

This time tomorrow we will be at the airport and on our way to VBR then BCV.  Have massage appointments if the new SPA has it's license by Friday (fingers crossed).  I will share that experience if it happens  Then off to our first Food and Wine and MNNSHP.  Getting so excited


----------



## Lenc324

Keeping my fingers crossed for some good weather.


----------



## treehugnmama

I can't seem to find how far bath tub beach is and how to get there.  I know it is here somewhere because I read it.  I have two very impatient children and could use some help.  thanks so much if anyone can help.


----------



## dreamlinda

treehugnmama said:


> I can't seem to find how far bath tub beach is and how to get there.  I know it is here somewhere because I read it.  I have two very impatient children and could use some help.  thanks so much if anyone can help.


Go to mapquest and search for "1599 SE Macarthur Blvd Stuart FL 34996.  Not sure how far it is, we are hoping to go there this Thursday if the water is good.  Hope the kids enjoy it!


----------



## madcoco

> How has the weather been in Vero Beach??? Is leaving for there on Sunday


 Was over in beachside in nearby Ft Pierce Sunday and the weather was beautiful and the Seas were a nice 1-2 ft. Back at home in Orlando today and Thunderstorms all around. The original forecast was for nice dry air, lower humidity and temps low 80's. Now with the system brewing near Cuba like mic_KY_mouses said the weather is up the air.  Fingers crossed for good weather for you all visiting VB and/or the Mouse.


----------



## dreamlinda

Thanks madcoco, I have never known dixiedust to be weighed down by raiin and storms  Vero may be more SPA and less sun, but it will still be great!!


----------



## BCV2003

Leaving for Vero on Monday.  The more pictures that I look at of the beach the more concerned I am about that huge shelf putting a damper on any time we are spending at the beach.

Has anyone been recently?  Is it as bad as it looks?  Suggestions?


----------



## roysbrew

Our Pixie Dust came through!  Our waitlist for BLT came through!  So we are heading to MK next Tuesday for 1 day and then on to Vero for 6 nights!

Any one who heads to Bathtub beach this week.  I'd love to hear your thoughts on how the kids liked it, time to get there, etc.   We may try to head there next week.

Does anyone know if you can rent snorkle gear at the resort?  If so how much is it?


----------



## madcoco

Congrats Roysbrew. Here is a link for the Bathtub Reef Webcam
http://www.evsmartin.com/bathtub/Have you seen starbox' 30 day trip report?  Not sure about the snorkel equipment rental. Remember at one time the Resort had a beginner's class where kids got to keep their equipment. 

Mostly Cloudy but not a drop of rain yet today in the MK area.If fact sun is out now! According to friends in Sebastian they have received about 5". Storm is heading East.  All TS warnings and watches have been dropped. They were to receive another 4-8" on the TreasureCoast but that has now been dropped to 1-3". Sunny Days ahead soon!


----------



## LittleLady

Madcoco

Thanks for all the advice We wil definitely try Maaison Martinque. it looks wonderful. Also i think we'll try Capt. Hiram's and Mulligan's.

Does anyone know how crowded Mulligan's is on Thursday's which is kids night? That's when we were thinking of going unless it's too crowded and then we'll try a different night.

I still need to look into the river cruise. Has anyone done the Kayak tour through the resort recently? 


We went to Mulligans in August for the Kid's Night fun and it was not too crowded.  They kids had a blast.  Spongebob was featured that night.  We did go early, around 5:30pm.  There were vendors outside of the restaurant from the nearby shops selling jewelry and some artwork.  They had a calypso band outside and an arts and crafts station inside.  A new chocolate shop/ice cream parlor named Kilwin's is now open and is located close to Mulligans, on Ocean Drive.  They sell yummy homemade carmel corn.


----------



## roysbrew

Little Lady

Thanks fo rthe input.  We will definitely go to Mulligan's on Thursday for kids night and go early.

We we also try Kilwin's.  I looked tehm up on the internet and it look really good.

Last year we discovered Rita's frozen custard and we all loved that too.  I recommend it.  It's worth the drive!


----------



## roysbrew

Madcoco

Thanks for the bathtub reef link.  The beach looks beautiful!  

Also I'm going to try to find Starbox's trip report and look at that too.

There seem to be alot of people going down next week.

Anyone want to try and meet?


----------



## roysbrew

roysbrew said:


> Madcoco
> 
> Thanks for the bathtub reef link.  The beach looks beautiful!
> 
> Also I'm going to try to find Starbox's trip report and look at that too.
> 
> There seem to be alot of people going down next week.
> 
> Anyone want to try and meet?





I just found the link on the first page  and I just figured out how to reply with my quote in the dark blue box


----------



## treehugnmama

we are here now and enjoyed the beach.  we went to the sebastain inlet and a manitee swam by us it was very cool.  The weather was wet for two days very very wet lol but it is great today too bad we head home tomorrow.


----------



## madcoco

Have a safe trip home treehugnmama. MamaNature is sorry about the weather the last few days. 
You're welcome Littlelady and Roysbrew. FWIW there is also a Kilwin's location in Celebration as well. 

Roysbrew We will be over in the area tomorrow through Sun. Not sure about next week. However if you see a Short Fat Pirate walking around in a daze at the Resort or Capt Hiram's steer clear.


----------



## dreamlinda

At Vero now & went to Bathtub Reef today. No equipment rentals there. Waves high & water murky, probably due to recent weather.   A much better pool day than snorkeling day. SPA still does not have massage license but other services are offered. It looks very nice.  Doing nature bike ride tomorrow


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dreamlinda said:


> At Vero now & went to Bathtub Reef today. No equipment rentals there. Waves high & water murky, probably due to recent weather.   A much better pool day than snorkeling day. SPA still does not have massage license but other services are offered. It looks very nice.  Doing nature bike ride tomorrow



Let us know how your ride went!

Anybody think Madcoco would be a good Threadmaster for the 2011 thread?


----------



## dreamlinda

DisDaydreamer said:


> Let us know how your ride went!
> 
> Anybody think Madcoco would be a good Threadmaster for the 2011 thread?


The ride was fun ~ 2  + hrs north on the jungle trail to Pelican Island. Flat, easy ride but I would not recommend for kids / teens would be fine but perhaps annoyed by the slow pace.  Today was the 15th "Birthday" of the resort, members received a free commerative pin, very nice!  Crowds very low here. Off to BCV TOMORROW. Wish we had another day here!


----------



## floridafam

DH and I looked at the beach when we were there for breakfast a couple of weeks ago.  

 I don't like the sand "shelf."  I don't know how I would keep my little one on the shelf.  Would she trip over the edge?  If we are down by the water playing and need to run from a big wave (which happens more frequently than you think) would we be able to climb up the little sand paths in time? 

 Not to mention that I think it's dumb to spend over $10 million dollars to put inland sand on the beach.  I'm guessing that I paid twice for that in my taxes and in the taxes I pay as an owner at VB.

I saw in the local paper last week hat someone had applied for a business license for the spa.  Maybe they will have their massage license soon.


----------



## treehugnmama

we just got back from our first trip at VB on Friday.  We loved it.  I would never sit on the sand shelf as it is watching and not doing but that is me.  We were there during Hi tide as well as durring a tropical storm and there was never a wave that came even close to making us have to run up the shelf.....I didn't know that was even a possiility....scary if it is.  

We had a great time at the beach and are planning on going back for our next trip.  We loved it way more than wdw and I didn't think that was possible.

However I was thinking of my mom while I was there.  She could not have climbed up and down the shelf to go in the water...dh said it gradually got less as you walked down the beach but i didn't notice that.


----------



## Lenc324

At Vero Beach now.  From what I understand the sand shelf won't be here forever.


----------



## roysbrew

We are also here right now and we were told the that the shelf was cut out by the recent hurricanes.   They can't fix it until all the turtle nest hatch.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hey everyone.  My DD and DSIL are at VB now.  They have been there since Sunday and leave Thursday.  This is a belated honeymoon trip for them.  I wish I had already noticed some of you were there now, but If you see them, 30ish, heavier set, she is dirty blond (Rebecca and Seth)... tell them Dad says HI!  That would be really cool.

I've got some important news to pass on to everyone, but I can't do that until Rebecca and Seth are back.  It has something to do with the next caretaker of this thread for the next year.  I NEED a replacement.  Think about it. And if you are at VB and happen to run into R & S, don't mention this news thing... Please.  

I'll update everyone on Friday. Thanks.


----------



## madcoco

Bummer Rob. Wish  was over that way today. Headed back that way early Frid AM. Honeydolist today and tomorrow LOL   Would have definitely said hello.  Belated Congrats to your DD and SIL.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hello all... Rebecca and Seth got home safe last night.  They had a wonderful time.  Seth's first ever look at the ocean.  They got sunburned, but otherwise, it couldn't have gone better for them.

Now... This has been the week(s) from hell.  Rebecca has been gone for a year and was so looking forward to the visit home, and to see her precious dog.  Well her dog died they day before the arrived.  How cruel can it get.

I informed her of this on the trip home from the airport.  Lots of tears, but she handled it much better than I feared.

Then... we when got home we had to tell her that her mom (my Mary Beth) has cancer.  Breast cancer.  Many more tears.  That was yesterday.  Today MB started Chemo.  It has been a mind boggling couple of weeks.  Doctors and nurse and more doctors and nurses.  Radiology scans, CTscans, biopsy's, results, and on.  We're worn out, and we are just getting started.

MB had a Port implanted two days ago and as I stated started the chemo today.  The prognosis is undetermined yet.  Stage IIIB is the estimated progress of the cancer.

The CTscan was clear for organs.   That's good.  The treatment in all will take 14 months.  It is what it is.

So we have a rough road ahead of us, but we've been together 37 years (since we were both 16) and we have ridden the rough road many of those years and we'll get to the end of this one too.

Soooo... I'm not going to be able to spend nearly the time on this thread as needed to do justice and need someone to turn it over to.

Thanks.


----------



## lisareniff

Oh Rob...  I'm so very sorry to hear of your sad news. I started skimming through your post before I turned off the computer, then realized the seriousness of the post that our dear Rob was writing.  My prayers are with MB and you during your rough road ahead.  Hang on to each other tightly through all the bumps.


----------



## starbox

Rob (and MB) - you guys are in my prayers. I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## dreamlinda

Rob and MB, I am sure there are many thoughts and prayers from all of your Dis-friends headed your way.  Bless you and your family.


----------



## edk35

Rob I am praying for your dear wife and you. Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers. (((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Rob, just to let you know that I will be praying for you both during this rough time.  Sending you both many  from across the water.


----------



## AnnaS

Rob and MB - I am sorry to hear about all your sad news.

My prayers and good wishes go out to all of you.  We know the road too well.  Take care and be there for each other


----------



## DVCconvert

Rob.......
You and MB will be in my thoughts and prayers.
While no detection is good...the news it doesn't seem to have spread is wonderfully important.....please look for a PM from me.


----------



## madcoco

Rob I am so sorry. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the both of you and  your family during this difficult time.  Please try to stay strong to face the challenges ahead.


----------



## kritter

Rob keeping you and MB in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## dort

Rob and MB so sorry to hear this news... our thoughts are with you both!!!


deb/dan


----------



## Hopefully

Rob and MB our thoughts and prayers are with you. As you start this long journey toward recovery keep positive thoughts in mind.

Moving on, we just returned from our first wonderful week at Vero Beach. Thanks to all here for your help and advice as we planned our trip.

I wanted a one bedroom Villa, but DH really wanted an Ocean View. So we were in an OVIR. We had the PERFECT room # 2418, which is on the fourth floor, front and center over the Green Cabin Room. The view was outstanding and the room was fine. I did miss the spaciousness of a 1 BR and the kitchen and laundry, but I would go back here again.

We (2 "Mature" folks) wanted a quiet, relaxing week and that is what we had. We never really left the resort to explore, but rather enjoyed the beach, each other and our books. It was perfect.

We arrived Saturday 10/9 on the Columbus Day weekend. The resort was full and there were lots of families with young ones. There are constant activities for all ages, and everyone seemed to be having a great time.

We ate at Shutters 3 times. On our arrival night I had a Caeser Salad and the Roasted chicken and it was delicious. I also discovered Blue Moon draft beer and this became a theme of our trip. DH had the Steamer Pot and thoroughly enjoyed his meal. The next night we ate at Capt Hirams. We had a river side table and an excellent meal. The salad was large and fresh and the fried scallops were perfect. They also have Blue Moon beer 
Monday was our 41st wedding anniversary and we went to the Ocean Grill for our celebration. We enjoyed it completely. I had the Crab Au Gratin and it was fabulous. It was so rich I couldn't finish it all. The ceaser salad was great and we shared an order of onion rings. We had a window table, which we waited about 10 minutes for. The service was great and we would return again. Our next meal was at the at the Green Cabin Room. We were looking for something light and we were entranced by the Porch view. DH ate the Bacon Cheddar Burger and fries and I had the Turkey Reuben and fries. I was a bit disappointed with this sandwich - it wasn't bad it just didn't have the "kick" I expected. But they have Blue Moon!! Our service was great and overall we were glad we had eaten here. Our next Shutters meal was the Thursday night seafood buffet. DH was really looking forward to this and he was not disappointed. They had steamed crab legs, peel and eat steamed shrimp, a fresh Mahi dish, fried shrimp, cole slaw, red skinned potatoe salad, green salad with the fixins, corn bread, cjeddar biscuits, pot roast and gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans and carrots, chicken nuggets and mac and cheese. Plus a selection of deserts. I had a Blue Moon again! Our other meal at Shutters was our worst meal of the trip. Neither of us really liked our food. DH had the catch of the day - Grouper I think. He liked the sauce and presentation, but the fish itself was a very thin piece and it was dry. We were both looking forward to the Strip Steak, but it is no longer on the menu :guilty I had what they called a "Flat Iron Steak" and it was okay. Just not the quality of a Strip Steak. We also ate at Squid Lips. I had the crab and lobster cake and it was delicious. Oh and a Blue Moon!!! We also shared a 8 piece chicken nugget and fries for lunch one day from Bleachers at the pool. The chicken and fries were really good and hit the spot for lunch.

We walked for miles on the beach in both directions and barely saw anyone else on our walks. Our weather was perfect, except for Thursday which was cloudy with sprinkles. The highs were in the mid 80's with lows in the mid 60's and it was not humid at all. The ocean waves varied over the course of the week. Thursday it was calm like a lake, but Friday and yesterday it was very rough. I did not go in either day. We also saw huge schools of bail fish and twice we saw a shark jumping within the bait fish. The lifeguard station had out purple flags indicating "Dangerous sea life" or something like that. We felt pretty safe when the bait fish weren't there.
Any questions, just ask


----------



## madcoco

Rob again our thoughts are with you MB and your family.

Happy belated Anniversary *Hopefully.* Sure sounds like you really liked your R&R visit to VB


> We also saw huge schools of bail fish and twice we saw a shark jumping within the bait fish. The lifeguard station had out purple flags indicating "Dangerous sea life" or something like that.


 Great idea to stay out of the water. Did you happen to see any Jellyfish washed up on the Beach?  Didn't hit the beach. This past week,one of my friends was stung pretty good over the face and neck while diving on the GreenCabin Shipwreck near the Resort. Apparently numerous Jellyfish(most harmless or mildly stinging) were driven out of the GulfStream by the E winds. When I saw him Frid  

In  latest news on the dining scene, Fans of Mulligan's Beach House Bar and Grill (imho good Fish Tacos)VB,Stuart,JensenBeach  may be happy to know they are opening another location on Indian River Drive in Sebastian. They are in the process of renovating the old FlagShip Marina/Riverview Restaurant and rumor has it they  come to an agreement with the City over parking issues paving way for a possible Dec opening.(lots of Renovations to do)

There is also a new Restaurant opening up at the former location of the Pig and Whistle Pub/Red Garlic Grill(and a few others) on IRD Sebastian. Not sure on opening date nor the actual name(something like Grill and Chills)

http://www.mulligansrestaurant.net/index.html


----------



## Lenc324

Don't cha just love Vero.  Was there 2 weeks ago with my cousin.  We relaxed and the biggest decison we would make each day was where to go for dinner.  We will be returning in June for my son's 21st Birthday.


----------



## Hopefully

Hi Madaco,
Yes I saw 1 Jelly Fish washed up on the beach early in the week. There were 2 little girls collecting them and they told us they had 8. I never saw them again, nor did I see any in the water. Sorry for your friend, that is not fun.

Interestingly, when sitting on the Front (back?) Porch in a rocker, I always struck up a converstaion with whoever was there and asked where they were from. 95% were Floridians. I was surprised by this. The resort was full both weekends, but quieter during the week.

We loved Vero Beach and will definitely be back in the future.


----------



## madcoco

> Yes I saw 1 Jelly Fish washed up on the beach early in the week. There were 2 little girls collecting them and they told us they had 8. I never saw them again, nor did I see any in the water. Sorry for your friend, that is not fun.


 Thanks. He is healing quick but was in pain for a few days. He was stung by a Box Jellyfish as he surfaced and didn't see it. Fortunately he still had his mask on. People really have to watch handling Jellyfish and definitely not Box Jellies or Portuguese Man o' War. Though stings are harmless and not (or hardly) felt on some species of Jellyfish, some species of Jellies and PMoW can painfully sting for days to weeks after washing up on beach. Having stepped on a dead PMoW as a dumb college kid 30+ yrs ago, well just say it wasn't a pleasant experience. LOL 
This just came across the news a few hours ago from further north in Daytona Area.

Box jellyfish sting people in Florida waters

DELAND, Fla. _Box jellyfish floating in waters off Florida's Atlantic coast have been stinging people.
By Tuesday dozens of people had been stung in waters off New Smyrna Beach, Ponce Inlet and Daytona Beach.
Officials say the sting feels like being shocked. The species spotted in Volusia County leave a painful burn mark.
*Purple warning flags* have been posted to alert the public.
Box jellyfish are transparent marine invertebrates that propel themselves along the water using a flap that quickly expels water underneath the box-shaped bell.
 Information from: Orlando Sentinel _

Here is a good website for info on and ID'ing FL Jellyfish.
http://www.beachhunter.net/thingstoknow/jellyfish/


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Uhmm... I found this thread on the bottom of page 4!?

All of you below have been the heart and soul of this and previous VB threads.  The number next to you is how many times you posted to this year's thread alone.

We need a 2011 VB thread.  Copy and paste everything.  It doesn't matter. Just keep up the roll call.  A new thread will attract new attention and help newcomers.

madcoco 	62
DVCconvert 	52
edk35 	40
MiaSRN62 	35
starbox 	31
Twinprincesses 	28
jerseygal 	24
lisareniff 	23
dreamlinda 	22
bobbiwoz 	22
Tiger926 	21
js 	19
photobob 	18
Hopefully 	17
Mahusky 	17
dis2cruise 	17
dort 	15
garnet1240 	14
AnnaS 	13
roysbrew 	13
kritter 	13
Good Ol Gal 	12
amystevekai&bump 	12
Belle and Rella's Dad 	12
jknepfle 	11
mikeandkarla 	11
smidgy 	10
deej696 	10
Robo-Daddy 3000 	10


That said... MB is doing well tolerating therapy.  Much better than expected.  The future has scary days ahead beyond the chemo.  Life altering days.  I just cannot focus on much else than getting MB (us) through it all.

If someone decides to start a new thread and needs help, I'll help you.  Otherwise, it will just fall into the deep abyss of the forums.

Any one of you can do it.  Just do it.  It really is fun to have a long running thread that is important to so many.

"Why?  Because we like you..  M.. I.. C.. K.. E.. Y.. M.. O.. U.. S.. EEE...  See you real soon!

Some you won't get that last part


----------



## preedymtnwest

First, Rob, I was sorry to read your news, and hope things are going well with MB's treatment.  Been through it with my dad and almost had to go that route myself; hang in there and sending you both good thoughts!

I posted pages and pages ago when we were first planning, and now, all of a sudden, we're less than a month away - ack!

We'll be taking a red-eye from Seattle on November 19th and staying Saturday night at SSR (our first time to our first home), then boarding the Wonder for our "free" incentive cruise from adding on at VGC (LOVE it there BTW).  After the cruise we head down to VB for the first time and have a 1BR for Friday and Saturday, but had to settle for a GVIR for Wednesday and Thursday (Thanksgiving) - still hoping for some pixie dust for our 1BR waitlist, but it's getting late!

We were going to stay at VB until we fly home on Tuesday, but decided to head back to SSR on Sunday and hit HP at Universal on Monday.  It will be weird not going to the REAL parks this time, but looking forward to a relaxing time!

Anyone else going to be at VB the 24th-28th?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

preedymtnwest said:


> First, Rob, I was sorry to read your news, and hope things are going well with MB's treatment.  Been through it with my dad and almost had to go that route myself; hang in there and sending you both good thoughts!
> 
> I posted pages and pages ago when we were first planning, and now, all of a sudden, we're less than a month away - ack!
> 
> We'll be taking a red-eye from Seattle on November 19th and staying Saturday night at SSR (our first time to our first home), then boarding the Wonder for our "free" incentive cruise from adding on at VGC (LOVE it there BTW).  After the cruise we head down to VB for the first time and have a 1BR for Friday and Saturday, but had to settle for a GVIR for Wednesday and Thursday (Thanksgiving) - still hoping for some pixie dust for our 1BR waitlist, but it's getting late!
> 
> We were going to stay at VB until we fly home on Tuesday, but decided to head back to SSR on Sunday and hit HP at Universal on Monday.  It will be weird not going to the REAL parks this time, but looking forward to a relaxing time!
> 
> Anyone else going to be at VB the 24th-28th?



Have a GREAT time!

We have canceled our VB trip for December because of the chemo schedule, but we now have a cruise scheduled (on the new Dream) for around the week of Holloween 2011   Then we'll spend a couple days at BWV and do the Wine festival at Epcot.  We're looking ahead 


EDIT: Looks like this thread is dropping of the page again.  Good bye VB thread....


----------



## smacky1

Just popped in to see what was new with Vero.  Ive only been once but am planning to go again this Feb.  Wanted to send my thoughts to Rob and MB, I hope you all are holding up ok.  

I was looking for any information on the Kayak tour.  I see you can do the tour or just rent the kayak per hour.  Is the tour better?  Are the kayak rentals sea kayaks for the ocean?  DH and I will be going on our first overnight (2 nights actually) from our kids who are 6 and 4 so we want to do everything we cant do when they are with us!!!  Also wondering if we should consider an off site company on our own for kayaking.  We arent really looking for a full day excursion, just a few hours to get on the water and do something different.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## ktmetke

How is Vero Beach during Spring Break months?  Crazy busy?? How's the weather at the end of March/beginning of April?

Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ktmetke said:


> How is Vero Beach during Spring Break months?  Crazy busy?? How's the weather at the end of March/beginning of April?
> 
> Thanks!



Crowds are not a problem.  Weather is luck of the draw... typically, it is fine, but you can get some cold and windy stretches.


----------



## kritter

Rob,

You are all in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

Found a Treasure Coast dining guide - little magazine - the other day.  They have a website http://www.diningfunguide.com.  Site has a page where you can download PDF versions of the magazine.  Granted - it's a commercial product paid for by the advertising - but it has quite a bit of info on various restaurants in Sebastian, Vero Beach, and north St. Lucie County.


----------



## backyardponder

Rob & Mary Beth,  Jeanette and my thoughts are with both of you and your family.  Good Luck with everything and hang in there!

I haven't been on this thread for a while.  Our last big trip to WDW was in August when we were at BWV with our 3 sons and their families from around the country.  It was a great time except for the "fast pass" I got to the Celebration Hospital.  I was in the MK about noon time, in some shade, but the heat (and probable dehydration) got to me and I passed out.  Luckily there was no cardiac involvement (I have a stent).  I spent the night and was fine afterwards...but I didn't go out much during the day after that.

Our only upcoming Disney trip will be to HHI next November...we blew through 3 years of points on our August trip having 1 2BR and two studios for 10 nights!  Hopefully we'll do our next VB trip in 2 years or so.  In the mean time, we're going to New Orleans this year between Christmas and NYE.  We are also going on a cruise (Celebrity Equinox) in February.  I'd love to buy more DVC points, but we love going other places too!

John


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> Rob & Mary Beth,  Jeanette and my thoughts are with both of you and your family.  Good Luck with everything and hang in there!
> 
> I haven't been on this thread for a while.  Our last big trip to WDW was in August when we were at BWV with our 3 sons and their families from around the country.  It was a great time except for the "fast pass" I got to the Celebration Hospital.  I was in the MK about noon time, in some shade, but the heat (and probable dehydration) got to me and I passed out.  Luckily there was no cardiac involvement (I have a stent).  I spent the night and was fine afterwards...but I didn't go out much during the day after that.
> 
> Our only upcoming Disney trip will be to HHI next November...we blew through 3 years of points on our August trip having 1 2BR and two studios for 10 nights!  Hopefully we'll do our next VB trip in 2 years or so.  In the mean time, we're going to New Orleans this year between Christmas and NYE.  We are also going on a cruise (Celebrity Equinox) in February.  I'd love to buy more DVC points, but we love going other places too!
> 
> John



Glad you're ok.  Heat and dehydration make for a bad time.  Thanks for your good wishes.  We are really looking forward to our "Dream" trip.  Take care


----------



## floridafam

Interesting article in the morning paper.
Indian River County paying to flatten sand cliff' by Disney's Vero Beach Resort
By Henry A. Stephens
Posted November 23, 2010 at 7:49 a.m.
EmailDiscussShare »PrintAAA

PHOTO BY SAM WOLFE, SAM WOLFE

SAM WOLFE/SPECIAL TO TREASURE COAST NEWSPAPERS CJ Koral, 16, left, of Denver, laughs with his cousin Kristen, 12, center, of Buffalo, and sister Jesse, 14, also of Denver, as the three dig in to the top of a large drop-off on the beach in front of Disney's Vero Beach Resort on Sunday afternoon. Heavy surf associated with storms in October eroded the beach and washed out much of the sand, leaving a drop-off of nearly 8 to 10 feet.
WABASSO BEACH  Eleven-year-old William Lafforge said he had a great time Monday jumping from the top of a dune dropoff at Disney's Vero Beach Resort to the beach some 7 or 8 feet below.

"In another 12 months, 11-year-old boys will flatten this to nothing," his father, Scott Lafforge, joked.

The Lafforges are visiting from Dallas, continuing a recent family custom of spending their Thanksgiving vacations here. But they didn't have a cliff on previous visits.

And it's not the kind of fun Disney has in mind for its guests, County Coastal Engineer James Gray said. Disney officials alerted the county to what was a 10- to 12-foot cliff in late October after the first of a series of northeasterly storms hit the coast.

Last winter, Disney's beachfront was included in the first half of the county's $10.3 million North Beach sand-replacement project. County contractors placed almost 300,000 cubic yards of sand, or 17,000 truckloads, from Indian River Shores north to the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge before leaving the beach April 30 for turtle-nesting season.

"The storms hit the whole coast, but here, the Disney area had the worst impact," Gray said.

Gray said he got quotes for shoreline repair and issued an emergency purchase order Friday for $1,200 to Sunshine Land Design Inc. of Stuart to flatten the cliff along 300 feet of Disney's beach access. He said Ranger Construction Industries Inc., which is doing the full sand-replacement job, had bid $3,025 for the Disney task.

Disney spokeswoman Diane Hancock said guests have been advised to reach the beach by a trench hollowed out from the cliff or go the county-owned Wabasso Beach Park to the north, which could make the public beach more congested.

Gray said Sunshine is scheduled to repair the shoreline Dec. 1. He said Disney officials asked the county to wait until after the Thanksgiving break. The week after Thanksgiving and first week of December usually have lower occupancy, he said.

County Commissioner Peter O'Bryan, liaison to the county Beach and Shore Preservation Advisory Committee, said the repair job is required as a condition of the state's beach restoration permit.

"We're doing this now, rather than later, because of the loss of visitors coming to the county," O'Bryan said. "People are canceling their stays and that's less money being spent here on places like restaurants."

Hancock said she wasn't aware of Disney losing business because of the cliff.

Scott Lefforge's wife, Jennifer Lefforge, meanwhile enjoyed the top of the cliff while her husband and sons explored the beach below.

"I've seen pictures online about what this looked like, but it's not as bad as I pictured it," she said. "I'm just concerned about how my mother is going to handle this."

In a few minutes, however, Barbara Riley, 71, showed her daughter, son-in-law and grandsons they needn't worry about her getting to the beach. She took the trench Disney had carved.

"I was not about to jump off this," she said. "I would have sat and wiggled my way down the slope."


----------



## lisareniff

floridafam said:


> Gray said he got quotes for shoreline repair and issued an emergency purchase order Friday for $1,200 to Sunshine Land Design Inc. of Stuart to flatten the cliff along 300 feet of Disney's beach access. He said Ranger Construction Industries Inc., which is doing the full sand-replacement job, had bid $3,025 for the Disney task.



I'm curious if this is going to be the same trucked in in-land sand (similar to the replenishment last year) or sand that is pumped from the ocean floor?


----------



## backyardponder

floridafam said:


> Interesting article in the morning paper.
> Indian River County paying to flatten sand cliff' by Disney's Vero Beach Resort
> ."



You can see the article at http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2010/nov/23/indian-river-county-paying-to-flatten-145sand-by/.  If you click on the picture it gets larger.

Anybody have any other pictures they can post?


----------



## Hopefully

backyardponder said:


> You can see the article at http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2010/nov/23/indian-river-county-paying-to-flatten-145sand-by/.  If you click on the picture it gets larger.
> 
> Anybody have any other pictures they can post?



I have pictures from late October that definitely show the 8 - 10 foot cliff. Disney finally began the path they refer to the day we left. It was definetely a problem. We ventured to the beach once a day and didn't come back up until we were done. My DH had to help me up the last bit of the climb. We would have eaten and had drinks at the pool under normal conditions, but the climb was too steep.
I don't know how to post pictures, so if someone can tell me, I would love to show you all.
Thanks


----------



## photobob

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow VB enthusiasts!


----------



## Hopefully

Here is my attempt to upload pictures of the beach from the week of October 10th. The ledge is clearly visible. It was at least 8 - 10 feet high

You can see how much higher it is than even the umbrella we had.


----------



## mackeyapp

Warmest thoughts and prayers go to you and Mary Beth.  We met a few years ago at Vero..you were so kind to give our boys a wave board.  We are hoping to return again next June.  You will both be in our prayers.

Joan


----------



## backyardponder

Hopefully:  Thanks for posting those pictures.  Wow, sure was a lot of sand removed by the storm.


----------



## Melynny

We are at Vero now,  We spoke to a worker who was re positioning the benches at the campfire and he says that they will start the work on the beach next week.  Disney has made a temporary beach access area that leads to the public beach area  to the north, so that guests can use the beach access there.  The work is supposed to only last 7 days, but I would hate to be here for those days, they say there is supposed to be bulldozers and other heavy equipment there to help with the project.  

Weather here has been awesome, We could not have asked for better!  Sonyas has changed their menu, not sure if it matters much to anyone, but I did snag one.  I also have a Thankgiving buffet menu. ( originally 30.99 for adults, then lowered to 28.99 a day or 2 right before).    The christmas decorations are up.


----------



## Hopefully

I would like to see the new Sonya's menu
Thanks


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

They've  flattened the sand cliff at Vero Beach Resort.  There is an article in today's local paper.

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2010/dec/01/county-contractors-repair-145sand-cliff-at-of/

From website: 

By Henry A. Stephens 
TCPalm 
Posted December 1, 2010 at 7 p.m., updated December 1, 2010 at 11:17 p.m.

INDIAN RIVER COUNTY  County contractors Wednesday leveled a 6-foot sand cliff along part of the beachfront at Disney's Vero Beach Resort, a $1,200 tax-funded job to repair part of a much larger beach restoration project.

"A big part of us coming down here with our vacation dollars is access to the beach  and a nice beach," said Joe Grubbs, a civil engineer visiting from the Pittsburgh area. "The beach is the big draw. Otherwise we could sit at a pool in Orlando and still get the same Disney service we got here."

Grubbs said he and his wife, Rita, and twins Leanne and Rachel, both 14, have stayed at Disney next to Wabasso Beach Park for the last three Thanksgivings. They spent their last morning watching bulldozer operator Randy Pearl, from Stuart's Sunshine Land Design Inc., level the cliff.

The cliff was higher, about 10 to 12 feet, when Disney officials alerted the county to it in late October after the first of a series of northeasterly storms hit the coast. County officials were concerned about safety.

The main beach contractor, Ranger Construction Industries Inc., placed almost 300,000 cubic yards of sand, or 17,000 truckloads, from Indian River Shores north to the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge before leaving the beach April 30 for turtle-nesting season. The contractor is expected to finish the $10.3 million project starting next week.

County Coastal Engineer James Gray said the storms' destruction didn't offset the value of the sand project. He said they had placed 21,800 cubic yards of sand  or about 1,300 truckloads  at the Disney part of the project.

Gray said the storms only took 1,030 cubic yards, or some 60 truckloads, but said it looked worse because of the cliff. And while the cliff was worth repairing, Gray said, Ranger won't be replacing the lost sand in the next phase of the project.

"A 5 percent loss is very minimal," he said.


----------



## Hopefully

Sorcerer's Dad said:


> They've  flattened the sand cliff at Vero Beach Resort.  There is an article in today's local paper.
> 
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2010/dec/01/county-contractors-repair-145sand-cliff-at-of/
> 
> From website:
> 
> By Henry A. Stephens
> TCPalm
> Posted December 1, 2010 at 7 p.m., updated December 1, 2010 at 11:17 p.m.
> 
> INDIAN RIVER COUNTY  County contractors Wednesday leveled a 6-foot sand cliff along part of the beachfront at Disney's Vero Beach Resort, a $1,200 tax-funded job to repair part of a much larger beach restoration project.
> 
> "A big part of us coming down here with our vacation dollars is access to the beach  and a nice beach," said Joe Grubbs, a civil engineer visiting from the Pittsburgh area. "The beach is the big draw. Otherwise we could sit at a pool in Orlando and still get the same Disney service we got here."
> 
> Grubbs said he and his wife, Rita, and twins Leanne and Rachel, both 14, have stayed at Disney next to Wabasso Beach Park for the last three Thanksgivings. They spent their last morning watching bulldozer operator Randy Pearl, from Stuart's Sunshine Land Design Inc., level the cliff.
> 
> The cliff was higher, about 10 to 12 feet, when Disney officials alerted the county to it in late October after the first of a series of northeasterly storms hit the coast. County officials were concerned about safety.
> 
> The main beach contractor, Ranger Construction Industries Inc., placed almost 300,000 cubic yards of sand, or 17,000 truckloads, from Indian River Shores north to the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge before leaving the beach April 30 for turtle-nesting season. The contractor is expected to finish the $10.3 million project starting next week.
> 
> County Coastal Engineer James Gray said the storms' destruction didn't offset the value of the sand project. He said they had placed 21,800 cubic yards of sand  or about 1,300 truckloads  at the Disney part of the project.
> 
> Gray said the storms only took 1,030 cubic yards, or some 60 truckloads, but said it looked worse because of the cliff. And while the cliff was worth repairing, Gray said, Ranger won't be replacing the lost sand in the next phase of the project.
> 
> "A 5 percent loss is very minimal," he said.



Any new pictures?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I am closing this thread (asking for it to be).

It has been a blast.  starbox started this thread in 2007, I took it over in 2008, MiaSRN62 (Maria) took it over in 2009, and I took it back in 2010.  NOW... drum roll... Backyardponder (John) has taken the reigns for 2011. Thank you, thank you, thank you, John.

Here is the link to the new 2011 VB Adoration thread.  Enjoy 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39157259&posted=1#post39157259


----------

